# Avec quel ordi avez-vous débuté ?



## Dédédemontreuil (7 Avril 2005)

Le fil de discussion sur Truong me fait venir cette question : Sur quelle machine avez vous fais vos premieres armes ? Apple IIe ? commodore ? Atari ?
Moi c'était un ZX Sinclair dont voici les caractéristiques ( accrochez vous )

*CPU:* Z80 à 3.5 MHz
*RAM/ROM:* 1 Ko (max. 64Ko) / 8 Ko
*Graphisme:* 64x44 monochrome (extensible à 256x192 en couleur par option)*  texte* : 32x15*
 Mémoire de Masse:* port cartouche (bus), cassette, vidéo UHF
*Dimensions* : 175x168x43 mm
*Poids* : 350g sans l'alimentation


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Lc II


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Lc Ii


Moi aussi je pense. C'était sous Système 6.0.7, lecteur de disquettes externe.


----------



## PinkTurtle (7 Avril 2005)

Atari 1024 ! 
je me souviens que de son nom et pas de ces specifs, j'etais trop petite! 
ahh ADI sur Atari, c'etait bien ....


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2005)

PC Epson, disque dur externe de 10Mo, lecteur 5 1/4, OS   je ne me souviens plus probablement un des premiers DOS

Je me souviens du superbe écran monochrome (caractères jaune/vert fluo sur fond noir) qu'il fallait basculer de 90° afin d'utiliser le "traitement de texte" et ainsi avoir une page A4 dans le bon sens !!!!!


----------



## Zyrol (7 Avril 2005)

Ah ! se reploger à l'age de pierre de l'informatique....    

Un Copam 15 Mhz monochrome avec un disque dur (capacité ?) et un unique lecteur de disquette 5"1/4 !
Avec MS-DOS.....


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

_Le premier Mac en ma possession_
1994 Un LC 630, SVM avait titré _La bombe multimédia_...   
Carte TV Tuner, proc 68040 33 mHz, HD de 350 Mo, lecteur CD-Disquette, 20 mo de RAM sur 32 maxi., OS 7.1
Je me rappelle de l'annonce de l'arrivée de Quicktime comme du Messie...
Avec je faisais mes débuts en PAO avec PShop 2.5 puis 3, AI 3.1, XP 3.1, Word 5, j'avais même acheté Navigator 3 de Netscape... Ah oui... modem externe 28.8... Ecran Apple 15".


_Le premier ordinateur utilisé:_
1992 Une photocomposeuse MCS Compugraphic avec double lecteur de disquette 5.1/4, pas de HD (je crois), chargement du système tous les matins à l'aide de 3 disquettes souples.

Ecran noir et texte vert, code pour entrer toutes les indications de mise en page, pas d'écran de prévisualisation. Flashage sur bromure. Développement en chambre noire.


----------



## molgow (7 Avril 2005)

Tout d'abord un Macintosh Classic II (noir-blanc, Système 6) chez mon tonton. A cette époque je faisais surtout des dessins cons avec MacPaint  Puis Macintosh LC II, ceiui-là c'était le premier chez moi


----------



## vincmyl (7 Avril 2005)

Moi ce fut un LCIII


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Avril 2005)

un apple //c en ...1987 !il est toujours dans ma cave avec son écran monochrome vert,un peu sale ,je sais meme pas si j'ai encore les cables!

sinon découverte du PC en 1989 a la fac ,puis j'ai un peu bossé sur le Mac  SE30 de mon oncle en 1995 .

mon premier Mac en 1998 iMac G3
2002 eMac G4
2005 Power Mac G5
voila.un peu plus que la question ,mais çà prouve que je suis Apple a fond au moins!
j'ai jamais donné un centime a PC ou a Kro$oft en tout cas.


----------



## pm5500 (7 Avril 2005)

Un Victor !
Avec un lecteur de cassettes intégré pour sauvegarder... ou charger des programmes.
1982.
Hier quoi.


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai taté de la programmation sur un IBM a bande perforé au lycée, c'etait en 1978. A l'époque le ministère de l'éducation nationale avait fait suivre des stages aux profs... d'Anglais, car le langage de programmation (le Basic) était en Anglais. Résultat, ils n'avaient aucun esprit logique et étaient complètement largués.

Ensuite, comme dans mon quartier il y avait un magasin Tandy, je le squatait le soir et travaillait sur TRS 80 et après sur TRS Color. Le responsable était super sympa et nous laissait les machines en libre service tout en sachant que l'on n'aurait jamais les moyens de se les payer...

Mon premier ordinateur "a moi" à été un Vic 20 (Commodore), en 1981, et depuis je n'ai pas passé un jour sans aligner quelques lignes de code.

C'était une époque fabuleuse, avec des dizaines de magasins a Toulouse qui proposaient des machines les plus diverses, l'Elan , le Lynx, le Victor, le TI 99, l'Amstrad CPC 464 puis après les Atari, Commodore 64, l'Amiga (la plus belle des machines). 

Il n'existait rien comme logiciel sur ces machines, et le moindre programme était recu comme une bénédiction. 

Vraiment plein de bons souvenirs...


Cordialement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Avril 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai taté de la programmation sur un IBM a bande perforé au lycée, c'etait en 1978. A l'époque le ministère de l'éducation nationale avait fait suivre des stages aux profs... d'Anglais, car le langage de programmation (le Basic) était en Anglais. Résultat, ils n'avaient aucun esprit logique et étaient complètement largués.
> 
> ...



oui je me souviens  des Amiga et Atari ,des copains de lycée en avait...
Apple // ,Amiga ,Atari ,le Mac... et a coté de ces merveilles,dans les années 80 ,l'affreux PC...
et direque c'est lui qui domine aujourd'hui !


----------



## hogs (7 Avril 2005)

*C'était un Olivetti*
*CPU:* AMD 286 à 12 MHz
*RAM/ROM:* 640 Ko
*Graphisme:* 256 couleur / VGA
*Mémoire de Masse:* Disque dur 21Mo / lecteur de disquette 3.5", 720 ko
Le tout sous MSDos 3.5 et environnement graphique "Geoworks" (très bien en passant)

J'ai eu un commodore 64, mais je le considérais plus comme une console de jeu qu'un ordinateur....

Puis ont succédés un 486SX33, 486dx2 66, PII 233 puis finalement un P3 1GHz. Là suite ? un PB 12" 1.5GHz SD qui viendra au plus tard cet été


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2005)

c'était une IBM 8086 monstrueux dé récup' avec l'écran qui allait avec (et géoworks aussi). En même temps il y avait le SE FDHD des parents


----------



## manustyle (7 Avril 2005)

Mon premier Mac, un LC avec 10 Mo de ram, 40 Mo de HD. Ecran Apple 13" couleur. Systeme 7.
C'était en novembre 91.


----------



## Philou309 (7 Avril 2005)

Moi c'était un Classic en ... 1999!!!!!
et ouais, bugjet oblige, je n'avais que 8 ans...
Ensuite en 2000 LC
Puis en 2001 iMac G3 350
et enfin en 2004 eMac 1.25 Ghz, mon premier ordinateur neuf!!!!

Sinon je suis né alors que mon père avait un MO5!!!!!
Puis le plus, le LC 475, performa 5400, iMac G3 (qui sera le mien plus tard) et enfin eMac G4 700


----------



## canardo (7 Avril 2005)

Goupil vous vous souvenez ?





Y'avait ca dans le club informatique de mon village de 550 habitants (dont a l'epoque 75% de plus de 60 ans... ) mais je ne sais plus quel modele c'etait (je devait avoir 7 ans) et aussi un peu plus tard un Sinclair ZX80 et un Amstrad CPC464...

Au college, des Alice 32, des MO5 et des TO7 et son crayon optique (beurk les touches en caoutchou).

Et puis a la maison, un Atari 1200XL (mon prefere), puis commodore C64 avec magneto a cassettes et puis un Atari 520 ST encore vivant avec lecteur de disquettes 5"1/4 externe et puis un IBM PS/2. J'ai un trou de memoire sur le nom d'un des premiers magazines d'informatique dans lequel il y avait en encart central des codes en basic de plein de jeux que j'adorais recopier... Jusqu'au jour ou je me suis rue chez un petit chinois pour fabriquer mon premier PC 486 sous windows 3.0...

J'avais un cousin commercial chez Apple... Chez lui j'ai eu le droit a presque tout ce qui ce faisait de nouveau chez la pomme (mais seulement pendant les vacances chez tatie a Toulouse...) : Apple ][ avec ses tonnes de disquettes de jeux mortels, Apple III (avec les memes jeux et meme un de casino avec roulette, poker, balck jack du feu de d... :love: ) , jusqu'au jour ou il a ramene un Mac 128 !!! :"hein, c'est quoi ca ?" "ca c'est une souris" "waouh !!!"... Je suis reste toute la nuit a dessiner avec la bombe de peinture de MacPaint...

Voila, ben ca me rajeunit pas tout ca !!!:rose:


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2005)

Un Amstrad CPC 6128 ( 8mhz je crois t 128 ko de ram ), mais bon c'était entre la limite console de jeux et ordi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après bon vieux Pc 486DX2 66 mhz de 1992/95 ! puis finis les ordi! parti a fond dans les consoles !PS1/PS2 puis retour sur ordi, et sous meirveilleux conceil d'un pote ! eMac   

Et cette été ( enfin dès que Tiger Sort ) PowerMac G5 2x1.8...


----------



## duracel (7 Avril 2005)

Le premier ordi: un amstrad PC 1512

Le premier Mac: un LC


----------



## ebensatis (7 Avril 2005)

La première machine que j'ai touché : un MO5 ... haaa l'époque ou la france a FAILLI devenir un précurseur en équipement informatique (si elle n'avait pas fait de si mauvais choix) puis vin le T07 et une longue période ou les ordinateur on été complètement absent de ma vie (les année collège) avec juste une apparition fugitive du Goupil.
Et puis je suis entré au lycée, j'ai tapoté 2 ligne sur un traitement de texte en DOS sans grande conviction et puis un jour je suis passé devant une salle dont la porte était ouverte (salle pratiquement vide) et j'ai vu sur les table de drole de petit bloc ... je suis rentré, j'ai régardé et ma vie a basculée.
C'était le mac classic. 1 ou 2 ans plus tard je m'achetait mon premier ordinateur personnel : le mac LC III


----------



## Freelancer (7 Avril 2005)

Mon premier vrai ordinateur à moi, c'etait une petite merveille : un powerbook 5300C. Je faisais de la traduction pour un grosse boite d'informatique (mon mec de l'epoque m'avait pistonné) et tous les soirs, ils me faxaient la version française, je traduisais sur le boobook et leur faxais le lendemain matin... ça a duré des semaines. Et à la fin du travail, la boite m'a laissé le boobook pour mes services. c'etait en 99


----------



## Invité (7 Avril 2005)

Un Apple II GS à 3Mhz je crois... en 85


----------



## fabulousfab (7 Avril 2005)

Un commodore Vic 20.

Mémoire vive : 3 Ko, processeur 1 Mhz, vidéo 167 x 192 en 8 couleurs.

Je voulais une console Atari, comme tous mes copains, mais mes parents en ont décidé autrement. Du coup, je me suis mis à la programmation en Basic (petits jeux, etc...), la découverte !!! En plus, il y avait quelques jeux d'arcade fort sympathiques sur cartouche, le bonheur !!!
Ca reste un très bon souvenir


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2005)

Premier ordi : un msx 
Premier mac : un SE/30


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2005)

Utilisés mais pas à moi.

un mini de chez bull : un mitra 15. Le premier ordi de la fac de perpignan. On avait construit un local exprés. Le tout avec lecteur de cartes perforées bien sûr et, si je ne m'abuse, 16 ko de mémoire, pas des mémoires "puces", des tores de ferrite : À condition d'avoir une bonne vue, on pouvait compter les bits un par un   

Après, pour les micros, surtout de l'apple II puis des macs plus et toute la série des macs. Un petit peu de programmation sur commodore. Un petit peu sur des PC 8086 ou 80286, du micral (mais pas celui d'origine, les bull). Pour les grosses babasses, j'ai fait tourner quelques trucs sur les IBM 370 du CIRCE à Orsay, les IBM 3033 ou 3081 du CNUSC à Montpellier et du mini 6 de bull.

À la maison, un peu le commodore 64 de ma copine et fin 86, j'ai acheté mon premier mac, un 512/800. Il marche toujours   Après, c'est plus de l'histoire


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2005)

Pour moi ce fut un LC475 et depuis j'ai jamais rien acheté d'autre que des macs. 

Mais au lycée et à la fac, c'est PC  Quoique à Jussieu ils ont quelques macs 

Et je parle même pas des profs de physique qui se la raconte avec leur G5 et leut powerbook


----------



## steinway (7 Avril 2005)

un atari 520 STE  il fonctionne toujours c est marrant de le redemarrer de temps en temps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

iMac G3 600 Mhz fusillé par la foudre


----------



## zigouiman (7 Avril 2005)

et moi un Oric 1 et Oric Atmos (j'en ai un qui marche encore avec toutes mes cassettes pirates de l'époque, bon faut un bon magnétophone !) puis Atari 520 ST...


----------



## Tibule (7 Avril 2005)

....Que les poètes ont disparu ... : Apple II 48K de RAM vers 1980 !!! mais aussi TRS 80 et Victor S1


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Avril 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Le fil de discussion sur Truong me fait venir cette question : Sur quelle machine avez vous fais vos premieres armes ? Apple IIe ? commodore ? Atari ?
> Moi c'était un ZX Sinclair dont voici les caractéristiques ( accrochez vous )
> 
> *CPU:* Z80 à 3.5 MHz
> ...


Ce serait sympa si tu pouvais trouver une photo de cet ancêtre et la mettre sur MacGe, j'aimerais voir à quoi ça ressemble.


----------



## minime (8 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais voir à quoi ça ressemble.



Sinclair ZX 80. Tous les autres doivent être eux aussi sur old-computers.com.


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Le ZX 81 de Sinclair etait une toute petite machine avec un clavier Qwerty à membrane. J'y ai développé un jeu d'aventure en basic en 1980. On avait une extension memoire de 16 ko (c'etait hyper eleve a l'epoque) mais qui avait tendance à s'éjecter toute seule quand l'ordinateur chauffait, on l'avait scotché mais le scotch ne resistait pas a la chaleur... Alors on la coincait avec un gros dico.

La memoire de cette machine etait tellement faible à la base, que lors des sauvegarde et chargement, l'OS utilisait la mémoire ecran comme transfert, donc on voyait des signes cabalistiques remplir l'écran.

A l'époque, il faut savoir que les ordinateurs n'étaient pas assez puissant pour travailler en mode graphique tout le temps. Le mode par defaut etait un mode texte ou chaque octet de la carte video représentait un caractère. 
On pouvait passer en mode pseudo graphique en reprogrammant via la carte video l'aspect de ces graphique (Commodore VIc 20). Donc, cela permettait de faire tout de meme de petis jeux assez rapide.

Les premiers à utiliser le mode graphique , par defaut  et plus de mode texte furent les Thomson Mo5, ce ne fut que l'une de leurs nombreuses lamentable erreurs...

Cordialement


----------



## Pitt (8 Avril 2005)

Un soir du début des années 80, en rentrant du travail, mon père (informaticien) avait ramené une drôle de boîte noire. Après m&#8217;avoir expliqué que c&#8217;était un ordinateur, nous avons attendu dimanche pour le brancher sur la TV. Au sommet de l&#8217;excitation, ce fameux dimanche je m&#8217;installe devant l&#8217;écran pendant que mon père branchait le tout et allumait la bête : j&#8217;allais pouvoir jouer ! A l&#8217;écran il y avait un* >* clignotant sur font noir, et c&#8217;est tout. Je me retourne et en regardant mon père je fais «  et alors ? ». La réponse me vient immédiatement : « un ordinateur de rend ce que tu y mets ». Commence alors le plus laborieux des dimanches. Il me faudra la journée pour apprendre (en Basic) à cette foutue machine à  me parler :

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Bonjours, je m&#8217;appel *ORIC* et toi

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Moi, c&#8217;est Pitt

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Quelle est ta date de naissance ?

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Je la donne

   -[font=&quot]         [/font]Tu as donc x ans !

   Pour me moquer de la bête, je changeais la date pour finir par inscrire des dates impossibles et hop ! Premier plantage. Le repas du soir m&#8217;a enfin délivré de cette machine vraiment stupide et je n&#8217;y ai jamais retouché de ma vie. Une calculatrice me semblait plus maligne, il n&#8217;y avait pas à lui apprendre à compter.

   J&#8217;ai attendu la venue d&#8217;un Mac Plus à la maison pour revenir à l&#8217;informatique, au moins le Mac me souriait au démarrage, il avait l&#8217;air plus aimable et sociable.

   Aujourd&#8217;hui j&#8217;ai un PB12 dernière génération. Un autre monde .


----------



## huexley (8 Avril 2005)

Moi c'étais un TO8 D+ (mon ère travallait pour Thomson ... )

qui m'a pas servit très longtemps.. Mon premier "vrai" c etais un performa 6320. POurquoi Apple et pas PC ? Simplement mon père qui avait trouvé le "bundle" Ordi / Ecran / Imprimante / Softs très intéressant en terme de prix.


----------



## ficelle (8 Avril 2005)

mon premier etait un Tandy TRS80, prété par mon tonton.

mais mon premier mac rien qu'à moi, c'etait un Quadra 650, en 93  :love:


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

le premier à moi une tour G3 B&B 350mhz  1GO de ram et écran assorti... acheté neuf. (gloups).


----------



## Caster (8 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai commencé par une console de jeux : la CBS
puis j'ai eu un comodore 64
puis un ATARI 520st
puis Amiga500
puis Amiga2000 et mon 1er DD
puis PC 386 dx33
puis ne nombreux PC ... mais je vais m'arrète là (pour ne pas me faire siffler    )
Puis j'arrive à mon 1er MAC en 2003 .... un G5 mono 1,8

et depuis j'ai changer tous les PC de ma boite pour des MAC


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Un Amstrad CPC 6128 ( 8mhz je crois t 128 ko de ram ), mais bon c'était entre la limite console de jeux et ordi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'tain, moi aussi et un commodore 64.....waow....c'etait pas hier....
j'etait tout petit, et je me regalais a faire des cercles et autres triangles de couleur grace a 255 lignes de code a la C**........que c'etait bô....
et non, je ne le considere pas comme un console de jeu car la NES est arrivé peu de temps apres et j'avais deja une atari pour jouer.....
de plus , qui a vu Batman sur Amstrad ne peut appeler ça un jeu.....


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le ZX 81 de Sinclair ....
> 
> ...



Sans compter que l'affichage écran sur la télé même en texte était, du moins quand j'ai fait joujou avec, d'une qualité relative   Neige, tremblements, on se disait presque : "l'antenne n'est pas branchée"   Mais quand on pense que avec 1ko, on arrivait quand même à faire quelques trucs, ça laisse réveur aujourd'hui où en dessous-de 512 Mo pour les modestes, de 1 Go pour le forumeur moyen, il n'y a pas de salut


----------



## I-bouk (8 Avril 2005)

stook -> Batman Pas un jeux , m'enfin quoi tu déconnes LooOL !

Nan c'es clair qu'il y avait beaucoup de pourritures , mais le barbarians et rick dangerous était de la balle ! que de souvenir ! 

et les double dragons....   

C'est clair, ça nous rajeuni pas !


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

double dragons (long soupir)


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> et les double dragons....
> 
> C'est clair, ça nous rajeuni pas !



hum.......que c'etait bon ça....mais meilleur sur NES, non le top pour moi sur Amstrad c'etait 1945 le shoot'em'up ou Running Man.......  

et non, c'etait il y a quoi ......piou....presque 20ans.... :sick:


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (8 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait sympa si tu pouvais trouver une photo de cet ancêtre et la mettre sur MacGe, j'aimerais voir à quoi ça ressemble.



http://www.silicium.org/uk/sinclair/zx81.htm

Le voici l'ancêtre... zx81 ( à ne pas confondre avec zx80 son petit frère beaucoup moins puissant ! ) 

En tout cas, c'etait une sacrée époque . Où le monde informatique n'était pas formaté, Où chaque marque rivalisait d'ingéniosité et de nouveauté.
et où les programeurs était obligés de se creuser pour faire tenir un programme complet dans quelques lignes de codes...

Nostalgie quand tu nous tient....:rose:


----------



## demougin (8 Avril 2005)

sur ordinateur
en 1967 sur un engin de CDC

sur micro
en 1982 sur un bidule (je n'ai plus le nom en tête) en système CP/M
en 1984 sur un des premiers macs ramené en avion par un copain


NB: j'ai un âge sur mes papters et un autre dans la tête et la vie courante ...


----------



## Kir Kanos (8 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai commencé sur un IBM PS1 !!


----------



## SuperCed (8 Avril 2005)

Mac SE que l'on m'avait donné (1994).

J'ai commencé la programmation avec HyperCard.


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé la programmation avec HyperCard.



Je continue encore un peu pour des besoins ponctuels


----------



## Missiku_San (8 Avril 2005)

j'ai tout fait... avant les ordis, la super console noir et blanc pour jouer au ping pong avec 2 batons et une balle carré, puis la vidéopac et ses cartouches couleur mais des pixels gros comme des petits pois... puis le premier ordi un THOMSON MO5, puis AMSTRAD 6128, puis AMIGA 500, puis PC 486, puis PowerMac 9500, puis G3, imac, emac, G4, powerbook et ibook... une belle colection vu comme ça !


----------



## tantoillane (8 Avril 2005)

Mon premier nordi, c'était un 7200, que j'optimise un peu chaque jour....chaque week-end.....euuuh...chaque mois    (sous-voltage des vetilateurs, accélarateur, DD, Ram...que de la récup)

Sinon le premier donc je me suis servi c'était un PC avec windoze 97 en primaire  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## danny92 (8 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part c'était un Philips VG5000...ah que ça a l'air vieux ce truc 
http://www.silicium.org/france/vg5000/p5000.htm


----------



## kathy h (8 Avril 2005)

Je ne me souviens même plus de son nom tellement c'est vieux, tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il n'avait pas de DD et que tout se passait sur de grandes disquette noires, donc pour pouvoir faire quelque chose il falait insèrer les grandes disquettes, je ne l'ai pas gardé, hélas car c'est un collecteur, enfin c'était l'odinateur de mes parents ..( A l'époque il y a donc plus de 20 ans,  il côutait en franc 30.000 francs sans même un DD incroyable non...)
PS j'ai oublié de préciser que c'était un Apple quand même.
Depuis plus de 20 ans je suis fidèle à la Pomme 

Ensuite j'ai eu un Macintosh LC avec 5 GO  de DD et tres peu de RAM

puis un LCII et un portable ( un "petit gris" qui coutâit en 1989 la bagatelle de 10.000 francs pour un DD minable et pas des masses de RAM ) 

puis un Imac G3 Edition spéciale avec 128 Mo de mémoire vive et 20 Go c'était le luxe. ( je l'ai toujours d'ailleurs,  mais avec plus de RAM° )  

puis un IMac G5 

et demain j'aurais un G6 voilà


----------



## chupastar (8 Avril 2005)

Alalalala... mon premier ordinateur: un Atari 1040 STe! Sans disque dur, des petites bombes pour m'annoncer un virus, des jeux géniaux tels que arcanoïde, tetris, prince of persia, et pleins d'autres mais je ne me souviens plus le nom.

Tiens, d'ailleurs cet ordinateur traîne encore dans ma cave, il faudrait que je pense à le ressortir un de ces quatres...


----------



## denousse (8 Avril 2005)

THOMSON MO5 1985 puis le MO6 apres periode consoles jusqu'en 1999 powerbook g3


----------



## J_K (8 Avril 2005)

J'ai commencé avec un Wang! Tous les progs étaient sur disques souples, du 4 1/4. 

Puis, j'ai eu un IBM 36, le modèle baby, il faisait quand même près de 80cm de haut pour tout autant en longueur et bien 30-40cm de large! :love: Le lecteur de disque était du 5 1/4! 

Bref j'avais ces deux machines, c'était l'éclate, j'avais quoi, 5-6 ans à l'époque!


Ensuite on passe un cran au-dessus, j'ai eu un bon vieux 486, 66Mhz!  Il tournait sur Windows 3.11 (pas le 3.1, c'était déjà l'évolution, le 3.11!  )

Puis, il m'a lâché, alors j'ai eu mon premier PC AMD, c'était un K6, 400Mhz! Windows 98, puis je l'ai fait évoluer, pour le faire durer le plus longtemps possible, j'ai presque tout changé, excepeté la motherboard et le processeur, j'ai poussé la machine au bout, en évoluant les Windows, le 98 SE, le ME, puis le 2000, puis XP Pro.

Et, pour en finir avec le monde PC, j'ai (oui je l'ai toujours, mais je ne l'utilise plus, mes parents oui, en revanche) un PC AMD 2.8Ghz, Windows XP Pro, bon ça marche, mais c'est bien parce que je lui fait un entretien très régulier, sinon il lâcherait très vite! 

Et mon premier Mac, ben, c'est le PowerBook 15', 1.5Ghz, 1Go RAM, 80Go DD, Superdrive, carte graphique ATi 128Mo VRAM. J'ai cette machine sur les genoux, je poste avec, et franchement, je ne pouvais rêver mieux, à chaque PC que j'ai eu, j'ai senti une évolution, je me disais c'est bien, je vais pouvoir faire quelque chose maintenant, sans que ça rame, et résultat, deux mois plus tard, le PC rame, je lui en demandais trop, mais avec ce PowerBook, pas le moindre souci de la sorte, ça correspond parfaitement à mes attentes d'un ordinateur, c'est génial! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Perso ce fut sur Un Amstrad PC1512, moniteur CGA,  lecteur de disquettes 5 pouces 1/4, 512 Ko de Ram, processeur 8088... et une interface graphique calquée sur le système du mac première génération. D'où mon switch l'an dernier, n'ayant jamais été convaincu par windows.


----------



## SuperCed (8 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je continue encore un peu pour des besoins ponctuels



C'est le logiciel (HyperCard) qui m'a fait acheté un Mac plutôt qu'un PC 2 ans plus tard.
Un LC 475.

Après, j'ai eu un 6400 (pas hypra content de cette machine), mais bon, j'étais à fond dans Apple, donc j'ai eu le G4/400.

Par contre, celui-là, génial! Surtout avec l'arrivé d'OS X!

Puis j'ai continué sur un G5 bi 1.8 qui a eu pas mal de soucis, et qui a finalement été remplacé par le bi 2.5.

Celui-ci devrait me durer 5 ans!


----------



## Salmanazar8 (8 Avril 2005)

c'était l'époque du basic et tout ça (nostalgie ) le prof d'informatik n'y comprennais rien
les diskettes souples les sauvegardes sans fin...
mon premier mac à moi c'est un powerpc 8500 (je l'ai toujours) avec les sauvegardes sur zip :rose:


----------



## kabeha (8 Avril 2005)

LC III qu'on m'a offert en &#8230; je ne sais plus   
Je n'avais jamais touché un ordi et j'étais comme une poule avec un couteau  :rose:


----------



## litle_big_one (8 Avril 2005)

Lut all  

- TI57
- HP41c/cv
- Zx81
- Atari 520st
- Atari 1040ST modifié à 4Mo + emulation mac
- Mac +
- 2cx
- quadra 800

- divers pc

- ibook
- ???  un mac c'est sur

que le temps passe 

bob


----------



## Fran6 (8 Avril 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, mon premier ordinateur était un Amstrad CPC464. Je l'ai utilisé pour faire les comptes de mes parents et pour jouer à Top Gun....le truc....et la musique.....Puis, en 1993, premier véritable ordinateur, un LCIII avec Photoshop 2 me semble-t-il, et Indiana Jones en jeu de folie... J'avais aussi un pur jeu de Golf dont je ne me souviens plus du nom....JE me souviens surtout qu'il existait aussi sur PC et que la différence de qualité était incroyable....


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (8 Avril 2005)

Macintosh LC de mon père, pratiquement jamais utilisé (il était à mon père). C'était un Mac avec lecteur de disquette, un peu de couleur sur l'écran, et fait en deux parties (un pavé très fin avec un écran dessus). Je trouvais ça trop naze (pensez que c'était le seul ordi qui ait jamais existé chez moi jusqu'en fin 2003) ! Ensuite, eMac et iBook.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> (un pavé très fin avec un écran dessus).



c'est pour cela qu'il était surnommé "la boîte à pizza"


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

Comment s'appelait ce jeu de combat en 3D "filaire" il fallait passer en vaissseau spatial au travers de bâtiments, de droides et autres robots à papattes comme dans starwars... c'était que des formes géométriques il me semble...  j'y jouais avec un pote sur je ne sais plus quel vieil ordino dans les années 80... j'adorerai retrouver un ersatz...


----------



## yak_masala (8 Avril 2005)

Mon premier ordinateur était un magnifique Commodore 64 que j'utilisais pour jouer à 1942 et autres California Games. Je trouvais ça tellement moderne!
Puis plus tard je me suis acheté un Power Mac 7200, qui est toujours en activité chez mes parents.


----------



## bobthefox (8 Avril 2005)

mon tout premier.

un amstrad CPC 664
puis
le CPC 6128
ATARI 1024 ST
AMIGA 2000
AMIGA 1200
jusqu' a la disparition de la marque.
et j'ai fait comme la plupart des gens.

486 AMD DX4 100.
CYRIX 166+
intel P166MMX
intel 200MMX
PII 233, 266, 350
PIII 500

LCII
POWERPC 6... et 7..
UMAX S900
LCIII

CELERON 1GHZ
IMAC SE G3 700MHZ
AMD 1.2GHZ
AMD XP1800+
P4 2.6GHZ
P4 3.2GHZ

POWERBOOK PISMO 500MHZ
POWERMAC G4 400MHZ

et le petit dernier POWERMAC QUICKSILVER G4 733MHZ

voila cela en fait une bonne tartine depuis 1984.
avec a cette epoque :
l'inoubiable IKARI WARRIOR , BOULDERDASH ,RICK DANGEROUS et tous les autres.


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Comment s'appelait ce jeu de combat en 3D "filaire" il fallait passer en vaissseau spatial au travers de bâtiments, de droides et autres robots à papattes comme dans starwars... c'était que des formes géométriques il me semble...  j'y jouais avec un pote sur je ne sais plus quel vieil ordino dans les années 80... j'adorerai retrouver un ersatz...



Starglider from RainBird ?

Un de mes jeux préféré sur Atari 520...

Cordialement


----------



## fleq (8 Avril 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Un commodore Vic 20.
> 
> Mémoire vive : 3 Ko, processeur 1 Mhz, vidéo 167 x 192 en 8 couleurs.
> 
> ...



salut à Tous,

pour le premier ordi à la maison, un Vic 20 comme Fabulousfab... les parents ont décidé qu'il valait mieux un vic20 plutôt qu'un atari... mais je n'ai quand même fait que des jeux!
sinon, vers 1978, le premier ordi "approché" était un PET, c'était pas déjà Apple ça?

cho,
eL


----------



## irix2A (8 Avril 2005)

mon premier ordi atari 520 ste avec rick dangerous de la bOMMMMMMbe!!!!!!!!


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Starglider from RainBird ?
> 
> Un de mes jeux préféré sur Atari 520...
> 
> Cordialement



Ouais... merci... je crois que c'est ça...


----------



## al02 (8 Avril 2005)

- ZX 81 prêté par un copain pour apprendre le BASIC
puis Amstrad CPC 464,
ensuite un IBM PS1 offert par IBM à mon entreprise (à chaque programmeur)
puis à ma retraite en 2000, alors que mon entreprise devait m'offrir un PC déclassé (en fin de course), j'ai plongé et acheté un iMac G3 DV SE (OS 9.0.4)
et en 2003, pour passer à Jaguar, j'ai pris un iMac G4 tournesol "17"
et depuis j'attends Tiger de pied ferme !  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (8 Avril 2005)

Nostalgie


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (8 Avril 2005)

Tout petit, je suis tombé dans la marmite de la PAO.
Mon premier jouet était un Amstrad CPC aussi mais j'ai rapidement déniché en VPC en Angleterrre une ...SOURIS ! EH oui, j'avais une souris sur mon CPC (pas reconnue par tous les softs).
Mais attendez... c'est pas tout : j'utilisai déjà un soft de PAO qui s'appelair "Oxford PAO" (si un second client de l'époque se manifeste je lui paie une bière !).

Puis est venue l'heure de l'Amiga et son soft de PAO appelé "Pages quelquechose (j'ai un trou)"

Au boulot à l'époque, c'était encore du feutre et du feutre.

Et puis est venu le Mac SE 30 au bureau et alors...

Je suis passé au LC et son écran RGB à chacun 6000 balles soit pas loin de 1000 euros de l'époque pour le tout.


----------



## zigouiman (8 Avril 2005)

Y'avait Calamus et Calumus color ou SL (?) sur mon superbe (bon le plastique a pris un coup de jaunisse) Atari MEGA ST4. Ca c'était un logiciel de mise en page (enfin... dans mes souvenirs !)

Pour ceux qui ont connu l'Atari, c'est vrai que Rick Dangerous, c'était un super jeu... Les deux premiers jeux que j'ai eu la dessus, ça devait être Leader Board (le Golf) et un truc de bagnole inspiré 007 en vue de dessus (j'ai oublié le nom)... mais bon ça valait pas Xenon et autre SpedBall et tous les jeux des Bitmap Brother 
Mais bien avant sur Oric Atmos, il y avait l'Aigle d'Or et Le diamant de l'Ile maudite !!!


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

fleq a dit:
			
		

> salut à Tous,
> 
> pour le premier ordi à la maison, un Vic 20 comme Fabulousfab... les parents ont décidé qu'il valait mieux un vic20 plutôt qu'un atari... mais je n'ai quand même fait que des jeux!
> sinon, vers 1978, le premier ordi "approché" était un PET, c'était pas déjà Apple ça?
> ...



Non, le pet, c'était un commodore aussi.


----------



## CBi (9 Avril 2005)

1980-Telemecanique 1600 (premier plan informatique lycées... démarrage à la bande perforée !)
1981- TI58c, une merveille
http://www.silicium.org/images/catalog/calc/texas/ti58c.jpg 
1982- IBM PC portable (la machine à coudre)
http://oldcomputers.net/pics/IBM5155.jpg

C'était le temps où on n'avait dans son ordinateur que les programmes que l'on avait soi-même écrit !


----------



## NightWalker (9 Avril 2005)

En fait j'avais commencé à programmer avec la calculatrice programmable de Sinclair, suivi très rapidement par le ZX81+16Mo de RAM 

Puis j'ai hésité pendant très long temps entre l'Apple IIc et le Sinclair QL. Finalement j'ai pris le Sinclair QL, premier ordinateur individuel 32bits (enfin 8/32bits, c'était un 68008) avec un OS multitâches (là c'était terrible). En plus il était livré avec une suite de 4 logiciels de Psion, Base de données, tableur, graphique et traitement de texte. Calculatrice programmable Sharp PC 1401...

Après c'est l'Amiga 1200, très belle machine... iMac G3 266MHz... iMac G5 20"... 

Galérie :

Sinclair cambridge
Sinclair ZX-81
Sinclair QL 
Sharp PC1401 
Amiga A1200
iMac G3 Lime 
iMac G5 20"


----------



## CBi (9 Avril 2005)

supprimé car double post... (je croyais que le précédent n'était pas passé) Sorry


----------



## Lio70 (9 Avril 2005)

Commodore 128 avec le Datassette, branché sur le téléviseur du salon.
Je créais des jeux en Basic.


----------



## FANREM (9 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai commence avec le 1er Mac 128 qui soit arrivé en France. 
A l'epoque je m'occupais de la Hifi à la F..c, et ils avaient recu au rayon Micro cette drole de machine qui ne ressemblait pas a un ordinateur. Il etait en 100 V et c'etait un modele reserve pour les expos et demos. Au bout de 2 mois, il a fini par prendre la poussière dans le bureau du resp de departement. Comme il etait invendable à un client, et que j'avais a l'epoque en recherche d'une machine capable de gérer les 500 Cassettes video que je possedais,  j'ai pu l'acheter pour 5000 Frs de l'epoque - il devait couter au moins 5 fois cela.

J'ai essayé tous les systemes de bases de données de l'époque, et je me suis arrete sur Cx Mac Base (une des toutes 1ères bases de données relationnelles), d'un certain Claude Colin (je m'en rappelle encore), apres avoir commencé avec une version plus light dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom. A l'epoque, j'avais bien testé ABC base de Laurent Ribardiere (qui est devenu plus tard 4D) et Omnis qui était très typé PC

Apres, j'en ai tout plein, dont un Pro Xl qui était le descendant du Lisa.....


----------



## will be (9 Avril 2005)

J'ai commencé avec un yamaha msx, c'était un standard (ou ce qui voulait en devenir un) en 1982. Evidemment, certains d'entre vous n'étaient pas nés, mais nà l'époque, c'était un vrai concurent au seul ordi digne de ce nom à l'époque, l'Apple II. Cela dit, Atari, c'était pas mal....


----------



## Lordwizard (9 Avril 2005)

will be a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé avec un yamaha msx, c'était un standard (ou ce qui voulait en devenir un) en 1982. Evidemment, certains d'entre vous n'étaient pas nés, mais à l'époque, c'était un vrai concurent au seul ordi digne de ce nom à l'époque, l'Apple II. Cela dit, Atari, c'était pas mal...



Mais si nous les _vieux_ on s'en souvient bien   

Une pléthore d'ordi japonais avec lecteur de cartouche intégré, pas mal niveau design mais un poil trop "console", je les croisais régulièrement dans le magasin "hifi-video-ordi" où je crechais à la sortie du collège!!

Ah la belle époque où c'etais au premier qui arrivait au magasin pour s'installer derrière l'Apple III ou l'Apple IIe avec deux lecteurs de diskette et qui degainais le soft de "crackage", grande époque des summer et winter games, conan le barbare ou Dallas quest et autres Ultima... Avant de se faire expulser par l'un des vendeurs, sniff trop émouvant  :rose:  :bebe:   

Sinon moi c'est sur un Apple IIe que j'ai fait mes premieres armes


----------



## zigouiman (10 Avril 2005)

Y'en a qui se souviennent du NeXt ? Je me rappelle à l'époque de mes études, l'IUT s'était équipé avec 2 postes N&B avec la superbe imprimante laser assortie (en noir)... ça valait une fortune à l'époque. Des années plus tard j'en ai cherché un.... sans succès (sniff !) C'est devenu collector cette bête là ! mais bon depuis OSX, j'ai peur que l'interface ait pris un sacré coup de vieux !


----------



## Philou309 (10 Avril 2005)

Je me rappelle pas de l'époque de l'Apple II puisque je "date" de 91:rateau:
Alors pour me rattrapper j'ai a peu près appris l'histoire d'Apple par coeur:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Hl_master (10 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai (malheuresement) débuté avec un Win 200 2GHZ 256 Mo de ram.

Trop de bug, trop trop trop de bug.


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2005)

Pareil que Philou, j'ai debarqué en 1988, donc pas de AppleI. Par contre a ma naissance, mas parents possedaient un Apple//c, puis un LC, donc... mais en 98 on s'est defeneestrer, c'est le cas de le dire!
et puis dans 3 semaine, on pomme un coup! et hop un iMac!


----------



## Feroce (10 Avril 2005)

will be a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé avec un yamaha msx, c'était un standard (ou ce qui voulait en devenir un) en 1982. Evidemment, certains d'entre vous n'étaient pas nés, mais nà l'époque, c'était un vrai concurent au seul ordi digne de ce nom à l'époque, l'Apple II. Cela dit, Atari, c'était pas mal....



Je suppose que tu veux rire.
En 77, l'Apple II était peut-etre le top, mais en 82 ca devait franchement etre limite. Il tient pas la comparaison avec un Vic20 par exemple, qui disposait deja de beaucoup de coprocesseurs spécialisés dans certaines taches. Idem pour l'Atari 800.
L'Apple II avait pour lui l'avantage d'etre le deuxieme "standard" de l'informatique, comme le PC, et donc de disposer de beaucoup de logiciels et cartes spécialisées, mais pas celui de la puissance ni d'ailleurs de l'originalité.
Il se faisait botter le cul par les Atari, Commdore et autres Oric sans aucun problème!


----------



## Philou309 (10 Avril 2005)

J'entends parler de Commodore, Atari etc..
Elles sont devenu quoi ces boites?


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2005)

Feroce a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que tu veux rire.
> En 77, l'Apple II était peut-etre le top, mais en 82 ca devait franchement etre limite. Il tient pas la comparaison avec un Vic20 par exemple, qui disposait deja de beaucoup de coprocesseurs spécialisés dans certaines taches. Idem pour l'Atari 800.
> L'Apple II avait pour lui l'avantage d'etre le deuxieme "standard" de l'informatique, comme le PC, et donc de disposer de beaucoup de logiciels et cartes spécialisées, mais pas celui de la puissance ni d'ailleurs de l'originalité.
> Il se faisait botter le cul par les Atari, Commdore et autres Oric sans aucun problème!



Je ne voudrais pas te vexer mais j'ai jamais vu un vic20 botter le cul d'un apple II (accessoirement, ils avaient le même processeur) même en 82. Si t'as des photos de la scène, je suis preneur   Pour l'atari 800, c'était pas vraiment différent non plus et l'oric atmos, autant que je me rappelle, pareil. C'était des machines plutôt branchées jeu et qui s'en sortaient peut-être aussi bien ou mieux qu'un apple II dans ce domaine (je n'y connais rien : je n'ai jamais aimé les jeux) mais pour le reste, c'était un peu limité (même le commodore 64 quand même un peu plus gonflé en mémoire que le vic20). Du temps de la jeunesse du mac, l'atari et surtout l'amiga avaient de vraies originalités ; du temps de l'apple II, c'était nettement moins frappant, il me semble.


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai commence avec le 1er Mac 128 qui soit arrivé en France.
> A l'epoque je m'occupais de la Hifi à la F..c, et ils avaient recu au rayon Micro cette drole de machine qui ne ressemblait pas a un ordinateur. Il etait en 100 V et c'etait un modele reserve pour les expos et demos. Au bout de 2 mois, il a fini par prendre la poussière dans le bureau du resp de departement. Comme il etait invendable à un client, et que j'avais a l'epoque en recherche d'une machine capable de gérer les 500 Cassettes video que je possedais,  j'ai pu l'acheter pour 5000 Frs de l'epoque - il devait couter au moins 5 fois cela.
> 
> J'ai essayé tous les systemes de bases de données de l'époque, et je me suis arrete sur Cx Mac Base (une des toutes 1ères bases de données relationnelles), d'un certain Claude Colin (je m'en rappelle encore), apres avoir commencé avec une version plus light dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom. A l'epoque, j'avais bien testé ABC base de Laurent Ribardiere (qui est devenu plus tard 4D) et Omnis qui était très typé PC



Quand je te lis, j'ai l'impression de rajeunir de 20 ans   Je me rappelle du transfo 110-220 sur le premier mac 128 que j'ai vu et de la première fois que j'ai tripatouillé sa souris.   Et pour les bases de données, je me rappelle des mêmes noms. Plus tard, il y avait eu aussi l'essai de "ADNconcept", il me semble.


----------



## Didier Guillion (10 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas te vexer mais j'ai jamais vu un vic20 botter le cul d'un apple II (accessoirement, ils avaient le même processeur) même en 82. Si t'as des photos de la scène, je suis preneur   Pour l'atari 800, c'était pas vraiment différent non plus et l'oric atmos, autant que je me rappelle, pareil. C'était des machines plutôt branchées jeu et qui s'en sortaient peut-être aussi bien ou mieux qu'un apple II dans ce domaine (je n'y connais rien : je n'ai jamais aimé les jeux) mais pour le reste, c'était un peu limité (même le commodore 64 quand même un peu plus gonflé en mémoire que le vic20). Du temps de la jeunesse du mac, l'atari et surtout l'amiga avaient de vraies originalités ; du temps de l'apple II, c'était nettement moins frappant, il me semble.



Vic 20 et Apple IIe ne jouaient pas dans la meme categorie. A l"époque je travaillait sur les deux, le Vic 20 chez moi, l'Apple IIe à la fac. J'avais meme une carte CP/M sur l'Apple.
L'Apple était très faible en co-processeurs spécifiques mais fort en mémoire et en logiciels "pros". C'était une machine purement bureautique. Trop chère pour une utilisation familiale.

Le VIC 20 était l'un des premiers ordinateurs reellement accessible (3000FF à l'époque), il avait un vrai circuit vidéo (d'ou son nom Video Interface Chip et 20 car la rom faisait 20 Ko) avec plein de modes, et surtout un vrai circuit son multi-voix. Rappelons que l'Apple n'avait qu'un bit en sortie sonore, de quoi faire bip-bip ou alors un peu de musique en modulation delta.

Commodore 64, Atari ST et Amiga ne viendrons bien qu'apres.

Cordialement


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2005)

Un Mac Plus sans disque dur, le système (OS 5) tenait sur une disquette, ensemble avec WriteNow, MacPaint, MacDraw et compagnie... c'était en 1987 et des brouettes... 
Ensuite j'ai bossé sur un IBM 286 avec DOS je-sais-pas-quelle-version, FDO (Fixed Disk Organiser) et Word 3 ... 
Ensuite vint un Mac II, le premier avec écran couleur, waouh ! (1989) :love:
Tout ça dans le cadre de mes études à l'Uni de Zurich.
Ensuite, au fil des années, un Mac II fx, un Mac Quadra 950, le grand saut vers un G4/400 AGP et finalement mon iBook G4. Entre deux, j'ai vu passer quelques PC notamment un P4/1 GHz que j'ai gardé jusqu'à l'année dernière.


----------



## Kr!st0f (10 Avril 2005)

un Exel 100 de chez ExelVision


----------



## will be (10 Avril 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Ah la belle époque où c'etais au premier qui arrivait au magasin pour s'installer derrière l'Apple III ou l'Apple IIe avec deux lecteurs de diskette



Ah !!! souvenirs...

Asseyez-vous les enfants, papy va vous raconter un truc pas croyable...

En ces temps reculés, le disque dur n'existait pas, sur le msx de mes débuts, on enregistrait les programmes qu'on recopiait depuis des magazines spécialisés (en basic forcement) sur des magnetophones à casette (1 minute le ko). Pour retrouver le début d'un programme, on avait intérêt à regarder le compteur....

L'Apple II, machine de rêve, possédait deux lecteurs de disquettes. Pour économiser quelques francs (c'était la monnaie de l'époque), les heureux possesseurs utilisait une pince à tiercé, et entaillaient le côté de la disquette (à l'époque elles faisaient 5''1/4 et étaient souples) pour les transformer en disquettes double face...

Puis est arrivé le Macintosh 128, drôle de machine qui était doté d'un apendice étonnant : la souris. Il avait également un système bizarre, on ne pouvait taper aucune commande, il fallait chercher ces commandes dans des "menus déroulants" avec cette souris....

N''exagérons rien, le disque dur na pas été disponible tout de suite, mais déjà, deux ans plus tard, en 1986 un magazine (l'ordinateur individuel) titrait : "Apple fait un effort sur les prix" et présentait  "la solution bureautique". Cette config était composée d'un Mac Plus (1024 ko) un disque dur externe SCSI (un type de connection qui permettait de connecter jusqu'à 8 périphériques lecteur de disquettes et disque dur compris) 20 MO et une imprimante à aiguille noir et blanc l'imageWriter. Et là où Apple faisait un effort sur les prix c'est que cette ensemble était proposé à 50 000 francs (± 7 500 euros). Ah j'oubliais, MacWrite, MacPaint et MacDraw étaient offerts....


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Avril 2005)

J'ai commencé au college, sur un 286, sans disque dur.
Il fallait faire booter le DOS avec les disquettes, puis mettre la disquette du programme qu'on souhaité.
Ensuite, j'ai utilisé des PC pendant toute ma scolarité, jusqu'a la fac.
Chez moi, j'ai eu mon premier ordinateur, un PC  :rose: en 2000, sous windows 98, une véritable pitié, obligé de réinstall tous les 3 mois.
J'ai quelques PC depuis et là, depuis 1 moi, je suis sous MAC, le BONHEUR!


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Le même que la dernière fois :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2005)

j'ai commencé au lycée sur un mac en 1989 , genialll , ma prof de francais ne jurait que par cela , c'etait le top!! j'adorais .. puis plus rien et du windows a la fac .. mais a petites doses car aucune utilité pour moi et enfin depuis un an et quatre mois, enfin, j'ai commencé l'ordi avec ... un ibook !!!


----------



## ddn45 (10 Avril 2005)

moi aussi, j'ai débuté avec le Spectrum de Sinclair; effectivement de la nostalgie, car c'était vraiment le début du pc familial, et trop rigolo quand on y repense, les sauvegardes se faisaient sur bande de magnétophone; mais ça m'a permis de faire quelques petits programmes simples et de m'intéresser, depuis la passion ne m'a plus quitté.



			
				Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> http://www.silicium.org/uk/sinclair/zx81.htm
> 
> Le voici l'ancêtre... zx81 ( à ne pas confondre avec zx80 son petit frère beaucoup moins puissant ! )
> 
> ...


----------



## Macthieu (10 Avril 2005)

moi, c'était plutôt atari 520 st en 1987.


----------



## zigouiman (10 Avril 2005)

will be a dit:
			
		

> ...sur le msx de mes débuts, on enregistrait les programmes qu'on recopiait depuis des magazines spécialisés (en basic forcement)



Tu penses à Hebdogiciel ? avec les super dessins de Carali, ça c'était un mag informatique...  
Moi je recopiais tous les progs en basic sur mon oric, évidemment il y avait plein de bugs et aussi des coquilles sur le papier... sans parler des erreurs de frappe dans les codes héxa !


----------



## NightWalker (11 Avril 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à me retenir   alors, juste un petit échantillon...

[MODE HORS SUJET ON]














[MODE HORS SUJET OFF]

Acidité = 100 %
Humour Noir = 100%


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Avril 2005)

Pour moi, c'est par un Pentium 75 MHz que j'ai découvert _"l'informatique"_ avec 8Mo Ram je pense, 1Go de disque dur, un lecteur CD 4x et surtout... Windows 95, la belle époque :love:  

Enfin là avec mon powerbook, je suppose que ça me semblera aussi dérisoire dans une dizaine d'année, peut-être moins...


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Le VIC 20 était l'un des premiers ordinateurs reellement accessible (3000FF à l'époque), il avait un vrai circuit vidéo (d'ou son nom Video Interface Chip et 20 car la rom faisait 20 Ko) avec plein de modes, et surtout un vrai circuit son multi-voix. Rappelons que l'Apple n'avait qu'un bit en sortie sonore, de quoi faire bip-bip ou alors un peu de musique en modulation delta.



Oui, c'est vrai que l'apple II n'était pas prêt pour des utilisations son/vidéo contrairement au VIC20 et surtout qu'il était hors de prix en comparaison   Mais de là à dire que le vic20 avait beaucoup de coprocesseurs qui lui permettaient d'enfoncer un apple II, ça me paraît un peu exagéré.




			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Commodore 64 , Atari ST et Amiga ne viendrons bien qu'apres.



OK pour l'atari et l'amiga mais le commodore 64 (ma femme en avait acheté un) est sorti, il me semble en 82 pas longtemps après le vic20 vu que c'était essentiellement un "gonflage" du précédent et restait de la même génération (proc 6502) tandis que l'atari ST et l'amiga, d'une part avaient comme le mac un proc 68000, d'autre part une architecture plus sophistiquée, surtout pour l'amiga.


----------



## will be (11 Avril 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses à Hebdogiciel ? avec les super dessins de Carali, ça c'était un mag informatique...



Hebdogiciel, je ne suis plus très sur, mais msx magazine, ça oui je me souviens....


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> OK pour l'atari et l'amiga mais le commodore 64 (ma femme en avait acheté un) est sorti, il me semble en 82 pas longtemps après le vic20 vu que c'était essentiellement un "gonflage" du précédent et restait de la même génération (proc 6502) tandis que l'atari ST et l'amiga, d'une part avaient comme le mac un proc 68000, d'autre part une architecture plus sophistiquée, surtout pour l'amiga.



Je crois que tu mélange un peu, la série Commodore a été Vic20->Commodore 64->Amiga.
L'amiga n'a été contemporain du CBM64 que parce que le 64 a été tellement bon, qu'il a continué à vivre plusieurs années alors que l'Amiga faisait sa percée.

Le 64, lors de sa sortie, pulverisait la concurrence en matiere de video et de son. Rien que la notion de Sprites, reprise plus tard sur l'Amiga en Mobs, était fantastique et je m'étonne que les cartes vidéo actuelles n'arrivent toujours pas a le faire. C'est encore le systeme qui dessine le curseur de la  souris de nos jours ! 

Cordialement


----------



## saxo (11 Avril 2005)

Ah l'Amiga ......

Mode nostalgie ON

Je me souvient encore des parties de Kick-off ou de Speedball avec les copains du lycée au lieu d'aller en cours   

Mode nostalgie OFF

Moi j'ai débuté avec un ZX 81 avec son extension de 16Ko, puis ont suivit dans l'ordre un Amiga 500, un Amiga 500+, puis après la faillite de Commodore, un PC de marque Escom, puis après la faillite d'Escom, un Apple Powerbook G3 Bronze, puis après la faillite d...... Ben non y a pas eu de faillite mais au PB j'ai rajouté un PowerMac G5 bi 1,8  :love:  et un iMac G3 de première génération que j'ai bricolé à partir de trois iMac qui étaient HS.


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu mélange un peu, la série Commodore a été Vic20->Commodore 64->Amiga.



Je n'ai pas du être clair dans mon texte : je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur ce point, l'amiga est d'une autre génération, celle du mac : le C64 est sorti juste après le vic20, l'amiga bien plus tard.(Et le C64 a effectivement perduré très longtemps)

Et c'est vrai que les sprites, c'est le truc qui m'avait le plus intrigué sur le C64, c'était très efficace. Ceci dit, pour le peu que j'en connaissais, l'OS du C64 ne me paraissait pas très novateur sorti de cette meilleure gestion image/son. Mais je n'ai jamais regardé ça de près. Disons qu'à part des jeux, je ne me rappelle pas de logiciels marquants sur le C64 ou le VIC 20. Mais si tu en connais, ça m'intéresse de le savoir pour ma culture générale


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, pour le peu que j'en connaissais, l'OS du C64 ne me paraissait pas très novateur sorti de cette meilleure gestion image/son. Mais je n'ai jamais regardé ça de près. Disons qu'à part des jeux, je ne me rappelle pas de logiciels marquants sur le C64 ou le VIC 20. Mais si tu en connais, ça m'intéresse de le savoir pour ma culture générale



En effet, a l'epoque, l'OS etait basé sur le Basic et s'était le meme entre Vic 20 et CBM 64, rien de novateur. Le basic du 64 ne permettait meme pas d'utiliser les 64 Ko de RAM, on n'avait que 38000 octets de libres.
Les lecteurs de disquette 5"1/4 (1520 ou 1521) embarquaient leur propre processeur, RAM et ROM, s'était de veritable petits ordinateurs à eut seuls. A l'époque je developpait (entre autre) des systemes de protection pour les disquettes. J'avait protégé Mandragore, d'Infograme par exemple (ils ne m'ont d'ailleurs jamais payé)

Il y avait sur ces machines essentiellement des jeux et quelques educatifs. Ce n'était pas une machine de bureautique.

Cordialement


----------



## mercutio (11 Avril 2005)

Un mac 512 boosté en mac plus !!


Ah Dark Castle....le meilleur jeu de plateforme de tous les temps.


----------



## zigouiman (11 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à me retenir   alors, juste un petit échantillon...



Merci , c'est bon !


----------



## SuperCed (11 Avril 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Un mac 512 boosté en mac plus !!
> 
> 
> Ah Dark Castle....le meilleur jeu de plateforme de tous les temps.



Il existe 2 jeux différents avec ce nom. L'un qui était un peu pourri sans scrolling avec un petit sprite en guise de bonhomme. L'autre sur borne d'arcade, un gars avec un fouet ou il fallait tuer des squelettes (excellent). Après, tu as une masse d'arme, puis une épée.


----------



## Klakmuf (11 Avril 2005)

J'ai commencé sur Laser 2000 (ou 3000, je ne me souviens pas très bien), parce que je n'avais pas trouvé de ZX 81. 8 Ko de Ram et bien sûr ni DD, ni souris, ni écran (on branchait sur la télé). Les touches pouvaient taper directement les codes basic, ce qui permettait de l'apprendre très rapidement. L'imprimante fonctionnait avec des mini stylos à bille qui traçaient lettres ou dessin d'une grande qualité. Je suis passé ensuite sur Amstrad.
Ni regrets ni nostalgie, mais je me suis bien amusé avec le basic. C'est fou ce qu'on pouvait mettre sur quelques Ko, alors que maintemant on rame dans les gigas !


----------



## nicogala (11 Avril 2005)

Alors moi, c'était sûrement en 1986-7(?) (mais ma mémoire sur ces jeunes années est plus que floue) ou peu avant donc, chez mon papé qui avait un Mac (SE?) en niveaux de gris (ou N&B?) sur lequel on me mettait à passer le temps pendant que les "grands" buvaient le café (et le pousse-café etc...  ) ... je me souviens principalement de jeux terribles , pensez-donc : Missiles ! , Labyrinthe ! Billard ! MacPaint ! (si si, pour moi c'était un jeu comme un autre  ) ... à y repenser, je m'imagine que je savais déja me servir tout seul du système...heu... 3...4  ??? sans m'en rendre compte... à l'école on allait voir des gros trucs pas beau avec des écrans de télé "Océanic" en faux bois où tournaient "Logo" ... :mouais:

Puis fin 1987 il me semble, un Mac SE/20 FDHD ce qui signifie (je crois) qu'il avait en plus du lecteur 3"1/3 un disque-dur de 20Mo !   un proc Motorolla 68000 8Mhz, un écran N&B 9" 512x342 sur lequel je jouais moi aussi à Arkanoïd, Tetris, Prince of Persia, Targhan et autres ShufflePuck Cafe ...  Le pied ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Associé à une ImageWriter II (oui: Sccrrriiicch chkra-kra ...schhrriiichhh etc...  ) c'était le top... et ce duo infernal m'a même servi à faire mes premiers rapports pendant mon DEUG ... sous Word&Excel 3 (ou 4?) ... en 97 ! Hé bien croyez-le ou non, mais c'était pas pire (loin de là même!) que de le faire sur les pc (bcp plus récents qd même) sous Wdz '95 de la Fac :rateau:


----------



## Mickjagger (11 Avril 2005)

Les premiers ordinateurs que j'ai touché chez des copains c'était des Thomson style MO5 avec Crayon optique, des consoles Atari XL et autres machines de l'époque.

Premier vrai ordi familial en 84:
un CBS Coleco Adam acheté au Canada, une machine conçue comme une sorte d'extension à la console CBS Colecovision qui avait pas mal de jeux sur cartouches (Zaxxon, Time Pilot, Wargames, Les schtroumpfs (Smurfs), Turbo, Donkey kong, HERO, etc).
L'Adam était basé sur un Z80, 16 couleurs, 64ko de RAM, lecteur de cassette + lecteur de cartouches CBS (lecteur de disquette optionnel, sorti plus tard). Le truc sympa c'est qu'il était compatible avec les accessoires Coleco du genre manette spéciale pour le jeu de boxe Rocky...
plus d'infos ICI et LA

Premier mac en 91, LC revendu très vite au prix fort au pofit d'un LC II (trop fort le changement ). Applis utilisées: MacPaint, Hypercard, Word, ResEdit, UltraPaint, Canvas, Stratavision, Director 4, Photoshop 2/3, Illustrator 5 etc! Tout ca avec 16 mhz,  en ramant un peu certes! 
Sans oublier les jeux, de Solarian à SimCity Classsic et 2000, en passant par Indy 3, Colony, Shufflepuck Café, tetris, Space Quest 4, Flight Sim, Civilization 3, Grand Prix Circuit, Crazy Cars 2, Vette!, Beyond Dark Castle, prince of persia, Tristan (le flipper), Spectre, Shangai, Myst (raaah!) :rolleyes

Plus tard Performa 640/200 boosté en G3/400
iBook 500


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Avril 2005)

un Amstrad 6128 en 1989-90 
puis après un PC celeron 400 en 98-99 
quelques upgrades du PC
et enfin mon iBook le 25 mai 2004 :love:


----------



## will be (11 Avril 2005)

Sur les mac plus je me souviens d'un jeu avec lequel je me suis vraiment éclaté, je n'ai plus le titre exact, je crois que c'était fokker triplan simulator.

On pilotait un triplan genre le baron rouge et on partait faire une mission soit en dog fight soit en d'autres modes dont je n'ai plus le nom....


----------



## Eh (14 Avril 2005)

1. ZX 81 (1980)

Toute une histoire puisque j'en avais commandé un en France et qu'il s'est avéré imcompatible avec notre TV suisse et j'avais dû en acheter un autre compatible PAL. J'ai tout fait avec, j'avais même arrêté les cours d'informatique au collège (avec des smaky) puisque je pouvais faire la même chose à la maison ... Je l'avais intégré dans une construction en bois qui simulait un véritable ordi actuel (box à disquette, enregistreur, clavier à touche, TV, ...) Programmes de simulation de tir d'artillerie, programme d'alunissage (style HP), jeux de rôle ...

2. ZX Spectrum 48

La couleur en plus et un jeu horrible : manic miner je crois

3. Mac SE-30 au poly et à l'uni

Puis achat de mes premiers mac personnels :

2 si
PB 160
LC 630
UMAX
G3 Desktop
PB Pismo
i Mac (1x G3 350, 1x G3 500, 1x G4 800)
PB G4 800 Titanium

En fait, je me rends compte que cela fait longtemps que je n'en ai plus acheté ...


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

Apple IIe et Apple IIc. Un team. Avec des doubles lecteurs de disquettes 5"1/4 pour le IIe. Et une imprimante Image Writer. On y a fait notre premier journal. En 1985. 

Ensuite, pour une raison obscure, ma copine du moment m'a fait acheter un pécé. Jamais servi. A vendre, état neuf.


----------



## woulf (14 Avril 2005)

will be a dit:
			
		

> Sur les mac plus je me souviens d'un jeu avec lequel je me suis vraiment éclaté, je n'ai plus le titre exact, je crois que c'était fokker triplan simulator.
> 
> On pilotait un triplan genre le baron rouge et on partait faire une mission soit en dog fight soit en d'autres modes dont je n'ai plus le nom....



Hmmm Red Baron peut être ? 

Dans la série inoubliable: Wings de cinemaware sur Amiga :love:

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet initial, oui moi ça devait être un C64, et l'hebdogiciel... ahhhh


----------



## Imaginus (14 Avril 2005)

Oh un fan d'hebdo !! 
Perso ma premiere becane serieuse (entendons par la "exploitable" pour la programmation) fut un ATARI 520 STE. Au depart je voulais un STF mais tonton Atari sortit l'Atari STE juste a ce moment la... Je dois etre l'un des premiers à l'avoir eu sur le territoire... Ensuite j'ai eu une ribambelle de machine et meme des plus anciennes... Irrecupérable quoi... 

Je suis aussi le seul félé a avoir mis 4mo sur un Atari 520 STE...


----------



## richard-deux (14 Avril 2005)

Je découvre ce sujet. :rose: 

Pour ma part, c'était au collège.
Nous avions une télévision et un stylo optique.
Il fallait écrire ligne par ligne et surtout ne pas oublier "end" à la fin.
Après 10 minutes, j'avais un beau carré rouge sur l'écran.  

Ensuite, c'est avec un Mac, un Performa (Quadra 630, je crois).
C'était en 1995.

Puis en 2000, j'ai acheté un iMac G3 que je viens juste d'offrir à mes parents.
Maintenant, j'ai un Imac G4 et je l'aime mon G4. :love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (14 Avril 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi le seul félé a avoir mis 4mo sur un Atari 520 STE...


4 GO tu veux dire ??
Raahh, moi j'avais gonflé mon 512STE en 1040STE,
je l'ai toujours ainsi que mon Amstrad CPC 464, tous en parfait état


----------



## zigouiman (15 Avril 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> 4 GO tu veux dire ??



Ben non, 4 Mo c'était le maximum sur un Atari ST... Les gigaoctets ça n'existait pas en 1986, même pour un disque dur : ah les cartouches Syquest de 40 Mo ! 
J'avais (et j'ai toujours) un Mega ST4, dont la particularité et d'avoir l'unité centrale et le clavier séparé (la gamme "pro" de l'époque en quelque sorte !)


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

oh vi le mega ST  
Mon pote de l'epoque en a eu un pendant une semaine (un mega STF qu'il n'a finalement pas racheté). Puis le mega STE avec lequel je bidouilliat dans le magasin qui vendait des Atari à l'epoque... J'ai meme fait mumuse sur un Atari TT c'est dire  
A propos moi j'avais un megafile 30 a coté de mon ST , un dd externe que l'on brancher sur le port DMA du ST... Un luxe delirant à l'epoque... C'etait celui de mon oncle...


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

A propos y'a des revisions du 68000 sur lequel on pouvait mettre jusqu'a 16Mo de ram (comme celui de L'amiga 600) ... Faudrait mettre la main sur un Data book 680X0 de Motorola


----------



## gimli (15 Avril 2005)

Je viens de prendre en route ce petit retour vers l'enfance informatique de chacun avec chaque phrase bourrée d'une nostagie presque touchante et je doit dire que je le comprend très bien! 

Que de souvenir quand je passais près d'1/4 d'heure à attendre que mon jeu se charge sur mon 464 à cassette! Et les super jeux sur Mo5 quand j'étais à l'école, rien que d'écrire ça, ça me retourne! snif! 

Y a pas à dire c'était bon!!!


----------



## blugue (15 Avril 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Le fil de discussion sur Truong me fait venir cette question : Sur quelle machine avez vous fais vos premieres armes ? Apple IIe ? commodore ? Atari ?
> Moi c'était un ZX Sinclair dont voici les caractéristiques ( accrochez vous )
> 
> *CPU:* Z80 à 3.5 MHz
> ...


 Si je me rappelle bien c'était un ZX81, avec un processeur zylog Z80 ou j'avais monté un vrais clavier et une extension mémoire de 16Ko et une tv récupérée sur le trotoire à paris à l'époque.
Puis se fut un dragon 32 avec un mottorola 6089, ou j'avais mis des supports de mémoires pour passer en 64 Ko, c'est pas tout jeune ça !!!!
Après ça été une période creuse (d'ailleurs en creuse), puis j'ai récupéré le tandy à mon père avec un 8086 et 1Mo de ram, ensuite un 80286 de chez Bull, après se fut un 486 DX 2 66 MHz monté par les soins de mon parrain qui se reconnaitra (n'est ce pas LuLu), que j'ai passé en 486 DX 4 100 MHz, puis un pc monté par mes soins avec Pentium 166 MMX que j'ai boosté plus tard en 200 MHz .
Quelques temps plus tard j'ai acheté un P II 400 de chez IBM (pas sur du type), dans la foulée montage d'un P III avec un celeron 660 MHz que j'ai overclocké de suite en 900 MHz, il fonctionne d'ailleurs toujours dans mon garage.

Et enfin le must du must, l'achat du petit iBook G4 800 MHz 12" en décembre 2003 et là je me dit que j'aurais du acheter cette merveille plus tôt&#8230;

Voilà c'est tout, vous avez tenue le coup jusqu' a la fin ???? Eh bien bravo !!!!!


----------



## Babast (15 Avril 2005)

Amstrad 464 à cassettes !
Puis plus rien de perso jusqu'à .... iMac G4 1,25 Ghz 17" ! (heureusement que j'ai eu des ordis entre les mains entre temps, sinon, je vous dis pas la claque !)


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

Oh un ZX81 comme dans le GameBoy...


----------



## iTof (15 Avril 2005)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> Amstrad 464 à cassettes !
> Puis plus rien de perso jusqu'à .... iMac G4 1,25 Ghz 17" ! (heureusement que j'ai eu des ordis entre les mains entre temps, sinon, je vous dis pas la claque !)


 idem  

> 1er ordi : Commodore 64, en 1985. Des milliers de jeux sur cassettes ("Turbo Powwaahhh") puis sur disquettes 5' 1/4  :love: (Out Run, Rollerball, Pitfall, Winter Games, Beach Head, ...) Puis MO5 et TO7 mais à l'école.
Découverte du Mac avec le LC de mon frangin en 1991... :love: (Sim City, Flight Simulator :love: )


----------



## gibet_b (15 Avril 2005)

AMSTRAD CPC 6128 avec écran monochrome vert  et un clavier qwerty...


----------



## yak_masala (15 Avril 2005)

1942, mon jeu préféré sur mon Commodore 64...


----------



## wayne (15 Avril 2005)

C'était un Mac 128 sans DD auquel j'avait adjoint un lecteur 3.1/2 externe et une ImageWriter 1. la galère pour tout mais quel pied.  (Je métais saigné pour me payer ça, j'étais passé au salon de l'étudiant, et hop, le coup de foudre...). puis rapidement la premiere version d'excel 1.0


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Avril 2005)

Moi mon premier ordinateur fut et est ( oui je l'ai toujours au fond d'un placard) un Mac LC 475 sous système 7.


----------



## Tox (15 Avril 2005)

Les premiers ordis chez les copains : Commodore 64 bien entendu, ZX Sinclair et un Apple II avec sauf erreur un Mario de derrière les fagots.

Ensuite, mes parents m'ont acheté ce qui reste pour moi la plus grande claque informatique de ma vie : Amiga 1000 avec Dpaint ! Je l'ai toujours, avec son capot incluant les signatures des concepteurs de la machine.

Ensuite, Amiga 600, LC III et Amiga 4000... Errance du côté PC (avec quelques configs montées par mes soins) pour des raisons de budget et enfin mon iBook actuel.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Avril 2005)

Mon tout premier ... un commodore 64 bien entendu qui m'avait couté àl'époque sans écran (on branchait cela sur la télé) environ 1300 euros ... j'en possède encore deux normaux et un exemplaire de la série très limitée COMMODORE SX présenté sous forme de valise avec écran couleur incorporé ... un bijou! .. toujours en ordre de marche  ... ce modèle n'a pas eu le succès commercial qu'il meritait car il était trop cher et pas rentable pour commodore qui en a abandonné la fabrication assez rapidement .. c'est pratiquement devenu une pièce de collection.
Ensuite le PC386 avec un "monstre" de disque dur pour l'époque .. un 130 MEGA!!!! .. écran 14" ... lecteur de CD ... le tout coutait à l'époque je m'en souviens dans les 2400 euros.

Puis .... puis ... puis ... une fortune je vous dis pas en y réfléchissant bien! ... 

Pour terminer pas "last but not least c'est le cas de le dire ... Apple`


----------



## zigouiman (15 Avril 2005)

Tout ça me donne envie de faire une bonne partie de Goldrunner ! (sur AtariST)


----------



## _m_apman (15 Avril 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Perso ce fut sur Un Amstrad PC1512, moniteur CGA,  lecteur de disquettes 5 pouces 1/4, 512 Ko de Ram, processeur 8088... et une interface graphique calquée sur le système du mac première génération. D'où mon switch l'an dernier, n'ayant jamais été convaincu par windows.


 Idem.
L'interface graphique s'appelait GEM, je crois


----------



## s@tch (15 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai découvert l'informatique sur un Matra Alice, puis à l'école sur un Thomson MO5. 
Mes copains avaient des Amiga 500, Amstrad CPC 6128 et Thomson TO7.

Ma première machine était un Atari 520 STE... que d'heures passées à jouer à Rick Dangerous II, à me bastonner avec mon frère sur Speedball II, ou à recopier des lignes en langage BASIC qu'on trouvait dans les magasines...


----------



## will be (16 Avril 2005)

gimli a dit:
			
		

> Et les super jeux sur Mo5 quand j'étais à l'école, rien que d'écrire ça, ça me retourne! snif!
> 
> Y a pas à dire c'était bon!!!



Et les débuts en "programmation" avec logo....

 :bebe:


----------



## I-bouk (16 Avril 2005)

s@tch a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai découvert l'informatique sur un Matra Alice, puis à l'école sur un Thomson MO5.
> Mes copains avaient des Amiga 500, Amstrad CPC 6128 et Thomson TO7.
> 
> Ma première machine était un Atari 520 STE... que d'heures passées à jouer à Rick Dangerous II, à me bastonner avec mon frère sur Speedball II, ou à recopier des lignes en langage BASIC qu'on trouvait dans les magasines...



Rick dangerous 2 ! un des plus grand jeux de l'époque ! m'enfin un de mes preferer ! 

quoique renegade, barbarian's, xWings, ikari warrior etait très bon   


 Que de souvenir et dans ces jeux disparu...


----------



## zigouiman (16 Avril 2005)

Ah Rick Dangerous, que du bonheur ! Pas facile comme jeu !

Rick I :





Rick II :


----------



## zigouiman (16 Avril 2005)

et Defender of the Crown !


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Avril 2005)

gimli a dit:
			
		

> Que de souvenir quand je passais près d'1/4 d'heure à attendre que mon jeu se charge sur mon 464 à cassette! Et les super jeux sur Mo5 quand j'étais à l'école, rien que d'écrire ça, ça me retourne! snif!



Raaah l'aigle d'or... dire que je ne l'ai jamais fini... bon j'étais jeune à l'époque... :love: 

A.


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Avril 2005)

Admiration!!!
Il faut bien reconnaître que les programmeurs de l'époque des commodore64 par exemple étaient drôlement plus méritants que ceux d'aujourd'hui .... lorsqu'il fallait faire tenir impérativement un jeu complet sur une disquette souple de ... Kbytes (qui peut le rappeler svp) ou sur une petite cartouche enfichable il fallait user d'artifices de programmation drôlement plus ingénieux qu'aujourd'hui où les cd et dvd ne constituent plus un frein au volume occupés par les programmes de jeu.

Ces programmeurs gissonnants maintenant étaient des génies de la programmation ... on peut leur rendre un sincère hommage d'avoir réussi à amuser une pléiade de jeunes avec trois fois rien comme lignes de programmation !!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Ah Rick Dangerous, que du bonheur ! Pas facile comme jeu !
> 
> Rick I :
> 
> ...


 :love:   

(oui heu là je sais même pas quoi dire, c'est trop d'émotions... :rateau: )


----------



## obi wan (17 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai que rick dangerous a failli me mettre la larme à l'oeil   ... qu'il était bieeeennnnn !!!!!

sinon mes premières machines... : MO5 tout petit avec papa... puis le copam 286 à 16 MHz je crois, 2Mo de Ram et 40 Mo de DD...  je me souviens qu'on avais mis dessus un des premiers kits carte son / lecteur CD. C'était l'époque du DOS et de son shell.... ensuite est arrivé windows 3.1... et puis après j'ai découvert le mac...


----------



## zigouiman (17 Avril 2005)

Un de mes jeux préférés sur Atari ST était "Cadaver" (en vue iso), très très beau jeu.
Pour l'Aigle d'Or (de Loriciel), je n'ai joué (et finit le jeu, trop facile ce jeu !) que sur la version Oric :

Oric :






Amstrad :


----------



## clampin (17 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai débuté sur un TRS-80 Modèle 4....

Emphasis	Business, Programming
Software compatibility	CP/M 2, DOSPLUS 4, LS-DOS 6, MULTIDOS, NEWDOS/80, TRS-80, TRS-DOS
Timeline	Released: April 1983
CPU type	Z80A
CPU word length	8 bits
CPU clock rate	4 MHz
ROM Size	14 KiB
RAM Size	16 KiB
Maximum RAM Size	256 KiB
Number of keys	83
Dimensions	40.0 x 38.0 x 38.0 cm (15.7 x 15.0 x 15.0 in)
Weight	11 kg (24.3 lb)
Graphics modes	128x48, 160x72, 64x48
Text modes	32x16, 64x16, 64x40, 80x24
Total number of colours	2
Total peripheral memory	184 KiB, 368 KiB, 736 KiB
Cassette tape speed	500 bps, 1,500 bps
I/O Ports	Expansion, Floppy, Parallel, RS-232, Tape recorder






Puis ce fut un Mac SE, puis un Classic, Un IISI, LCII (a moi perso).. puis ce fut mon imac G3 et maintenant mon imac G5....


----------



## clampin (17 Avril 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Un mac 512 boosté en mac plus !!
> 
> 
> Ah Dark Castle....le meilleur jeu de plateforme de tous les temps.



C'est vrai..  mais avec Shuffle Puck café tout de même...


----------



## Imaginus (17 Avril 2005)

Ah Shuffle Puck Café !!! Le jeu destructeur de souris


----------



## superseb (17 Avril 2005)

ah ah.. bonne question...

j'ai eu droit à un amistad en primaire pour faire des exercices de mathematique...

puis au college j'ai eu pour des devoir de mathématique des powermac que c'etait le bon vieux temps...toujours pour bosser sur des exo de math


----------



## zigouiman (17 Avril 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ah Shuffle Puck Café !!! Le jeu destructeur de souris



Merci, cool, la version Atari ST en plus !


----------



## Tox (17 Avril 2005)

Au niveau des jeux innovants et mémorables en 1986, moi je vote pour Marble Madness sur Amiga. Ce jeux plus l'animation "Juggler" avaient fini de me rendre fou (n'oubliez pas qu'auparavant je venais de découvrir Dpaint).

Sincèrement, l'informatique de cette époque était novatrice... J'espère avoir un tel flash avec Tiger...


----------



## stephane6646 (17 Avril 2005)

Un amstrad cpc 464 avec le jeu ikari warrior...ce jeu me rendait dingue...ensuite l'amiga et le jeu kik off soccer (ça me manque)...et puis le pc, windows, les emmerdes et enfin apple avec mon ibook 14 "


----------



## Imaginus (17 Avril 2005)

Moi ce qui me rendait dingue à l'epoque et qui reste l'un des jeux les plus fun (Ah la gamelle sur le Big Jump     )reste STUNT CAR RACER .






Ou la satellisation du Buggy quand on arrivait plein pot turbo a donf au sommet du Roller Coster


----------



## babos (17 Avril 2005)

Les ordis que j'ai connu:

La série des MO5 TO7 MO8 en primaire avec le jeu de l'escargot
Ensuite au college des 386 avec des disquettes souples 5"1/4

Dans la periode 1990-1995, de nombreuses heures passés chez des potes à jouer sur Atari ST, Amiga 500+ et amiga 1200

Premier surf sur internet au lycée en 1997-98 sur un 486 sous Win 3.1 avec netscape navigator 

http://www.archive.org/   --> pour se souvenir à quoi ressemblait les sites web à l'epoque

Premier ordi à moi: celeron 333Mhz en 99, à l'epoque, j'hesitais avec un iMac rev-A... si j'avais su...

Puis achat d'un Imac rev B d'occase sous OS9 en 2002 pour decouvrir le monde mac

2003: decouverte de OS X avec un ibook  :love: 

Aujourdhui: IMAC G5


----------



## I-bouk (17 Avril 2005)

Et qui a eu ce jeux ?
















Superbe !


----------



## zigouiman (17 Avril 2005)

Ikari Warrior, j'allais jouer chez mon voisin qui avait un CPC, excellent jeu ! A deux, c'était terrible !!


----------



## nektarfl (17 Avril 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Un Apple II GS à 3Mhz je crois... en 85


l'apple 2gs, était à 2,6Mhz extensible à 7Mhz avec une carte transwarp et l'un des notres a été dopé à 11,3Mhz, et de plus, la date de sortie de l'apple IIgs est septembre 86 (A l'apple expo où je l'ai commandé hypothéquant alors 3 mois de mon salaire) pour une disponibilité en décembre 86.



			
				zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui se souviennent du NeXt ? Je me rappelle à l'époque de mes études, l'IUT s'était équipé avec 2 postes N&B avec la superbe imprimante laser assortie (en noir)... ça valait une fortune à l'époque. Des années plus tard j'en ai cherché un.... sans succès (sniff !) C'est devenu collector cette bête là ! mais bon depuis OSX, j'ai peur que l'interface ait pris un sacré coup de vieux !


Non seulement je m'en souviens, mais mon cube NeXT fonctionne encore, et comme l'imprimante ne fonctionne plus, je récupère les fichiers à imprimer par le mac et j'imprime ensuite sur ma laser connecté au mac
Pour l'interface, rassure-toi, il y a encore des choses qu'on faisait avec le NeXT qu'on ne fait pas encore sous osX (X.3 du moins), en effet, en standard, il y avait la possibilité d'enregistrer se voix, et de la transmettre par mail au correspondant ou d'en faire ce qu'on veux. Autrement, mon passage de NeXT à osX s'est déroulé exactement comme de osX à osX.1 ou à osX.2 ou à osX.3 (en effet, osX est pour moi un NeXTstep 4.0) avec une grande différence de vitesse (x450 presque)
Si tu y tiens, je peux encore te montrer la bète. Il suffit qu'on prenne rdv.


			
				zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses à Hebdogiciel ? avec les super dessins de Carali, ça c'était un mag informatique...
> Moi je recopiais tous les progs en basic sur mon oric, évidemment il y avait plein de bugs et aussi des coquilles sur le papier... sans parler des erreurs de frappe dans les codes héxa !


Ah! hebdogiciel !!!!!! je me souviens leur avoir envoyé un logiciel de mur de brique en assembleur pour un sharp PC1500 (une ligne d'affichage de 7 points par 156) pour une mémoire totale de 1,5Ko, qu'ils ont publié et pour lequel je n'ai jamais reçu la rétribution qu'ils promettaient pour la publication.

Tout ça pour donner aussi mon parcours:
ZX 81 de Sinclair (1981)
Apple II europlus avec 2 lecteurs de disquette et une imprimante epson (1982)
Apple II e avec image writter 2 (début 86)
Apple IIgs avec image writter LQ (fin 86)
Sharp PC 1500 (1988)
Cube NeXT + station NeXT + imprimante laser NeXT (1992)(avec son processeur 68040 à 25Mhz, ses 8Mo de Mev, son disque dur 5"1/4 pleine hauteur de 650Mo son lecteur de disquettes 2Mo et son écran spécifique 17" avec une résolution 1120x880, et plus tard, la carte graphique couleur avec acquisition vidéo numérique en temps réel)
PC AMD K6 à 450Mhz (1998)(Eh oui .... une faiblesse qui me permet de savoir de quoi on parle réellement)
imac G4 800Mhz 15"  (2002) (volé un 04/12/03)
imac G4 1,25Ghz 20" + imprimante brother HL 5050 (2003) (écran cassé le 26/12/04)
imac G5 1,8Ghz 20" (fin 2004)


----------



## zigouiman (17 Avril 2005)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement je m'en souviens, mais mon cube NeXT fonctionne encore



tu veux dire que tu as ça : 







je ne me souviens plus en détail de l'interface mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu (beaucoup) l'ancêtre de OSX... pour l'esthétique de la machine, ça me paraissait superbe à l'époque, mais sur ma photo un peu pourrie, ça fait plastok ! Mais bon c'était quand même une Rolls par rapport aux macs tout moches (beiges beurk) et je parle même pas des PC.... Incroyable la résolution du neXT (1120X880) seules les stations Sun Indigo pouvaient rivaliser (pas pour l'interface en tout cas). 

Je voudrais bien voir ça en vrai...mais je suis un peu loin (dommage !) Des captures écrans peut-être ?

Pour Hebdogiciel, j'ai (presque) l'intégrale jusqu'au dernier... impossible de me passer des blagues de Carali, quant-aux listing, je les regardais même plus ! je possède également les tous premiers  numéros de SVM (même le N°1 !), il y avait au moins 3 nouvelles machines tous les mois, avec des noms exotiques genre "Aquarius" et autres "Alice", etc.. Ca vaut le coup d'oeil !


----------



## ithymique (17 Avril 2005)

commodore 64... avec ACCOLADE !! 
avant j'étais trop petit pour me souvenir mais en vidant la cave de la boîte de mon père j'ai évacué de nombreux et énormes machins prévus pour les cartes perforées, mais je n'ai rien fait avec.

puis Mac Classic I
Mac Classic II
Duo 270c
LC 475
Pentium II 450 en 1998 (bonne année pour les pc)
Powerbook g4
...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Avril 2005)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> commodore 64... avec ACCOLADE !!
> avant j'étais trop petit pour me souvenir mais en vidant la cave de la boîte de mon père j'ai évacué de nombreux et énormes machins prévus pour les cartes perforées, mais je n'ai rien fait avec.
> 
> puis Mac Classic I
> ...


Ca me rappelle mes études! .... je faisais du FORTRAN et l'encodage se faisait sur cartes perforées que l'on glissait dans une machine qui les lisait et les traitait .... quels souvenirs!
A chaque faute de frappe c'était une carte perforée qui volait à la poubelle sans parler les kms de listing qui suivaient le même chemin à chaque essai raté.
Déjà à l'époque on pouvait donc parler de "société du gaspilage"  "rien à changé" comme le chantait notre hugo Eglias


----------



## Imaginus (17 Avril 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOH Un Cube NeXT !!! Y'a toujours un gars de l'equipe d'ACBM du Virus Magazine qui en cherche un desesperement (ou c'est ACBM himself ?  )... Et en fait moi aussi   

Raaah lovely tu me le donnes ?   :love: 
Ou que t'habites ? T'as une porte blindée ou pas ?


----------



## fruy (18 Avril 2005)

salut à tous,

Moi j'ai commencé avec un imac G4 17'!!!... Mais si on considère que tous les "machin(e)s" que j'ai eu avant étaient des "ordinateurs" alors: 1: T.I 99 4A
                                                     2:  AtARI 1024 (bon, là o.k, c'était un "ordinateur"!)
mais c'est là que ça se gate:                3:  1 ou deux PC...


----------



## bebert (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai commencé avec le Commodore VIC 20 avec son lecteur de cassette et ses cartouches de jeux.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

:love: Le bon vieux temps de l'Atari 520ST... Super engin quand j'y repense ! Dommage qu'il ait chuté et se soit cassé :hein: Enfin bon, je me souvien que je pouvais plus m'en servir à l'époque car je ne trouvais pas de souris sans ces foutu vis de fixations de part et d'autre de la prise... (pas assez de place donc sur l'engin pour brancher le Joystick et le mulot... j'étais triiiste  )

Juste pour la petite histoire, après j'ai eu un Amstrad PC1512... Il a pas fait long feu lui aussi 

Puis un Goupil Golf. Bien sympa comme machine. Je me souviens encore des 5cm de traces laissées par le curseur sur le LCD (vous me comprenez j'espère ?  )
Ce qui était bien c'était Win 3.11 qui plantait presque jamais  :love:

Puis après je suis entré dans le monde merveilleux des PC. Je crois qu'on parlait de Clone à l'époque si je me souviens bien . J'en ai eu quelques uns quand même  : 486, K6-II, Celeron, PIII, AthlonXP 2500+ 

Après...2004, le grand saut


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2005)

Salut.

Moi j'ai commancé avec ça : alice 32 (je dois être un des rares d'ailleurs... ).

@+
iota


----------



## zigouiman (18 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui ont eu un Atari ST, c'est avec une certaine émotion (si si !) que j'ai retrouvé trace du jeu le plus extraordinaire de ma jeunesse, étrange, captivant, j'ai nommé : SUNDOG ! Je me souviens aussi d'autres jeux dont personne ne parle plus : The Pawn (fatastique jeu d'aventure/texte !), SDI, Return to Genesis (le plus fantastique scrolling de l'époque) sans oublier tous les King Quest et autres Space Quest (des pures moments de plaisirs...) et B.A.T. (le bureau des affaires temporelles !), Flashback, Opération Stealth, Captain Blood, etc, etc... arhhhhhh, c'est trop !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Je me souviens de Street Fighter (n'est-ce pas maman ?  :love: ) et d'un jeu à la GTA (Premier opus bien sûr, et les graphismes en moins...). Pourtant, j'en ai jeté des disquettes  !


----------



## Piewhy (18 Avril 2005)

Moi ce fut sur un 486dx2 si je me souviens 

je devais avoir 9ans et mon frere m'avait interdit de l'allumer... mais la curosité... j'ai un vague souvenir de l'atari mais j'étais vraiment petit


----------



## ch.edmond (18 Avril 2005)

apple II C  puis j'ai craqué rapidement pour ke 1er macintosh  sans lecteur disquette integré


----------



## nicoloz (19 Avril 2005)

386 DX 33MHz
Aujourd'hui je me demande comment je faisait, mais en fait ça n'allait pas si mal. Et quand ça allait mal (DOS et Win3.11 étaient parfois capricieux), ben j'apprenais comment fonctionne un pc pour le faire aller mieux... Pex booter sur une disquette pour faire fonctionner certains jeux!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Honte à moi d'avoir oublié mon Apple IIe :rose: (J'ai pas eu tellement l'occasion de m'en servir de celui-là, on m'avait expliqué comment lancer mon jeu favori et puis basta  )


----------



## iTof (19 Avril 2005)

yacouette a dit:
			
		

> 1942, mon jeu préféré sur mon Commodore 64...


et tu te souviens de Black Hawk et la série d'infiltration Spy vs Spy ? Et Defender of the Crown ? Un sacré jeu de rôle... :love: et International Karate , One by One d'EA déjà, Shinobi le ninja, Summer Games et les autres Winter Games, ... Impossible Mission, Barbarian et son tranchage de tête , et PitStop et les pneux qui s'usaient :love: et Rollerball, plus "viril" que le film des années 70 :casse:
:love: :love:

> pour les nostalgiques du Commodore 64 voir absolument *ce site...*


----------



## zigouiman (19 Avril 2005)

Une petite partie de Rick Dangerous comme sur un Atari ?

et voilà :
Rick + Emulateur Atari 

- Lancer directement le fichier "rick.st" dans le dossier (RICKDANGEROUS). 
- Choisir "Arrows" dans le menu Options>Joysticks
- Pour utiliser les touches du clavier à la place du Joystick, il faut verrouiller les majuscules (uniquement une fois le jeu chargé). 
- appuyer sur CTRL pour lancer une partie !

Les touches : CRTL (bouton joystick) et les flèches pour les directions. 
CTRL+BAS pour poser une bombe, CTRL+HAUT pour tirer... 

Je viens juste de me faire une partie de "Ikari Warrior" en émulation Amstrad CPC, c'est terrible !
J'ai l'impression de perdre 20 ans d'un coup ! Je peux mettre un lien aussi....


----------



## NINAS (19 Avril 2005)

Avec un lisa en 82, 
puis xerox documenter en 88, 
puis mac plus en 89, 
puis II cx en 90, 
puis II ci en 92, 
puis performa en 95
puis g4 en 99, 
g4 bipro en 2004, 
powerbook 17" en 2004

j'ai fait le tour...


----------



## I-bouk (19 Avril 2005)

Cher zigouiman ainsi que tout les autre fan de Rick dangerous  ! bein voilà ce qui ma provoqué une belle larme ! rickdangerous sur OS X , oui, oui vous avez bien entendu ( ou "lu" plutôt ( pas le chien ))) bon j'arrete   ! mais bon ! voilà pour tout les fan, il est dispo là !

 :modo: attention ça charge direct :modo:


----------



## zigouiman (19 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Cher zigouiman ainsi que tout les autre fan de Rick dangerous  !



Merci, super, même pas besoin de l'émulateur  (bon y'a pas le plaisir de double-cliquer sur l'icone du programme !)... mais on peut choisir le niveau ! J'avais oublié à quel point il était difficile ce jeu ! 

Je me suis fait aussi une petite partie de Cadaver avec l'emulateur, ça a pas pris un ride !!! Je retrouve ma jeunesse !


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Avril 2005)

Avec un ti 99/4A, magnifique en alu brossé (déjà), avec un langage de programmation à s'arracher les cheveux, le Ti basic (rejeton des amours licencieuses d'un basic avec un pascal!)... puis un amstrad cpc 464, qui enregistrait ses programmes sur cassette... 
hâ les heures de debug sur les listing d'hebdogiciel....


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

goupil (si si ), bull (tout blanc  ) , apple 2 (avec carte chat mauve double lecteur attention grand respect  ), et ibm AT au boulot (déjà...   )


----------



## claudde (22 Avril 2005)

ben çà!


----------



## LionelT (27 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai commencé avec un Mac Plus en 1998 (système 6.0.7) !!! Puis un LC II en 2000 sous système 7.1 . Et enfin un iMac G5 en janvier 2005 dont je suis entièrement satisfait ! 

Pour les infidelité : j'ai travaillé une année et demi sous windaube 98 pouis ME qui me permettait de surfer sur internet (le LCII y connaissait pas)


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2005)

Moi un zoli MO5 !!


----------



## Aragorn (29 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Et bien mon 200e post sera pour vous. 
Mon premier ordinateur fut *un Apple IIc* que j'ai toujours au garage. Il est en état de marche 20 ans après  Le seul petit souci étant le moniteur vert qui fonctionne très mal  et je ne pense pas qu'il puisse être réparé !
Quant aux disquettes 5 pouces 1/4, je ne sais pas si 20 ans après elles fonctionnent encore. 
Je me souviens, non sans une certaine nostalgie, des heures que j'ai pu passer avec Sorcellerie... à pourfendre (déjà à l'époque ) de l'orque, du gobelin et du troll. 

Ensuite, je suis passé à *l'Amiga 500*, quelle machine !!! Elle est encore au garage et fonctionne parfaitement.

Je suis revenu à Apple avec un *Performa 6300* que j'ai changé il y a un an et demi (il aura duré 8 ans   ) .

Aujourd'hui, j'ai un *iMac G3 700*, le dernier iMac G3 ! Et j'en suis super content !!!   

Bonne journée !

:king:


----------



## sisl12 (29 Avril 2005)

Au tout debut Apple II Puis Mac plus viens un classic qui a dure jusqu' en 96! Performa 6200
G3 desktop G3 B&W et pour finir un mac mini et PB G415"
Depus le debut je les ai tous gardes... avec la recup ca en fait 17 au total


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2005)

Victor 286  et framemaker 2


----------



## Sloughi (29 Avril 2005)

94-98       Performa 630 /CD   33MHz et il fonctionne toujours   
 98-04         G3 266MHz


----------



## silvio (9 Mai 2005)

DPS 61 (Bull ?) en 1982 très rapidement remplacé par un Mini 6 CII-Honeywell Bull au Lycée
Après du gros système IBM 3090 et moyen système AS400, au boulot, j'ai eu un SE 30
Mon premier perso, c'est un mac 2SI en 1993
Puis un PPC 6100, un PPC 7200 et un iMac G3
Maintenant un iRasoir G5


----------



## ivanlefou (10 Mai 2005)

que de souvenirs !!

moi un Amstrad pc 1512 (vers 1987),
 mais à la même époque sur des cpc 6128 chez les potes et des mo5 à l'école.


----------



## Klakmuf (10 Mai 2005)

En vérité, mon premier "ordinateur", c'est un métier jacquard à cartes perforées en 1955, mais c'est de l'archéologie...


----------



## madlen (10 Mai 2005)

Bon depuis tout petit, j'ai toujour eu des mac a la maison ( mon prère et ma mère son graphiste ) mais mon premier computer perso fût un Amiga 2000, je fesais des jeux


----------



## silvio (10 Mai 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> En vérité, mon premier "ordinateur", c'est un métier jacquard à cartes perforées en 1955, mais c'est de l'archéologie...


Respect !


----------



## miosis (10 Mai 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai taté de la programmation sur un IBM a bande perforé au lycée, c'etait en 1978. A l'époque le ministère de l'éducation nationale avait fait suivre des stages aux profs... d'Anglais, car le langage de programmation (le Basic) était en Anglais. Résultat, ils n'avaient aucun esprit logique et étaient complètement largués.
> 
> ...




 

Moi j'ai débuté sur un cpc 464 avai les tites cassettes qui mettent 2 piges à se charger, mais moi aussi je garde un excelent souvenir d'amiga,  Ah.. s'ils pouvaient faire leurs retour un jour ...


----------



## macaddicted (11 Mai 2005)

Apple 2C avec lecteur dk 3'1/2 externe, ecran 9' Apple   puis le premier Mac Plus HD externe,  suivi d'un Mac II ! j'ai gouté au II FX     un avion pour l'époque ! 
ah... nostalgie  :bebe:


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2005)

Un Dragon 32 (avec 32 ko de memoire et un lecteur de cassette, remplace plus tard par une unite de disques 5"1/4 qui coutait les yeux de la tete ... tout ca pour 180 ko par disque)
Puis un Atari 1040 ST (avec 1 Mo de memoire et des disques 3"1/2), ce qui se faisait de mieux a l'epoque; sauf pour les amateurs d'Amiga  ... c'etait une autre guerre a l'epoque, les PC n'avaient pas encore envahis le marche. D'ailleurs qui en aurait voulu a ce moment la tellement ils etaient en retard 
Apres je suis passe chez Apple : un Mac II vi, puis un 4400/160 qui est toujours en service, et enfin un PM G4 2*800 ... (1,25 Go de memoire, ca change des 32 ko du debut ) en attendant dans quelques annees un G6 ?


----------



## kitetrip (11 Mai 2005)

Sur un PC :rose: 486DX 66Mhz et 16Mo de Ram


----------



## nicogala (11 Mai 2005)

Tiens, je viens de passer 4h sur un Bull Micral avec un bel écran mono-orange de la même marque... et oui, il y en a tjrs en activité ! Increvable ces trucs dédiés à une seule tâche simple et basique...


----------



## Diablo42 (11 Mai 2005)

J'ai débuté avec un atari 520 st puis je suis passé un temps du côté obscur avec deux pc  (pentium II puis athlon 1800 xp) et maintenant mac mini.


----------



## tchico (11 Mai 2005)

Hé bien étant Belge, j'ai commencé en 81 avec un DAI.(produit de fabrication Belge)
http://www.silicium.org/divers/dai.htm
Superbe machine au graphisme et son très en avance pour son temps.J'ai programmé 10 ans dessus et bidouillé comme un fou et fréquenté un club de programmation pure.J'avais même réaliser une table traçante entiérement.c'est dire... que je possède toujours
Le programme était en basic qui sur cette machine était semi-compilé (corrigeait la syntaxe à l'enter notamment)
Il était équiper d'un petit lecteur à bande miniature appelé DCR qui utilsait un tout petit dos pour son pilotage.cela permettait déjà des petites réalisations de base de données très performantes.

Puis, j'ai eu l'Amiga 500 qui par ailleurs est la raison pour laquelle j'ai acheté un Mac
Que du bonheur avec ces deux machines.
Et la triste histoire de m'être lancé sur un PC.N'en parlons plus......

Maintenant un powerbook 15" depuis 2 ans
J'ai retrouvé mon bonheur de mes 20 ans et en plus une superbe Machine
Malheureusement, faute de temps, je n'ai plus jamais programmé.....

J'oubliais...
J'ai également programmé sur le TRS model 100 (un genre de portable avec écran de 8 lignes 40 car)Bien des heures de bidouilles .......


----------



## ficelle (11 Mai 2005)

tchico a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien étant Belge, j'ai commencé en 81 avec un DAI.(produit de fabrication Belge)









c'est pour mettre les frites la cuvette apres le clavier ?  

je sors....


----------



## tchico (11 Mai 2005)

Hé oui Ficelle
Les ptits belges avaient de la suite dans les idées....
Je t'assure, s'était un vrai ordi pas comme les autres.
Tant d'heures passées devant cette machine......
Mais pas de percée commerciale.

Dur dur, quand on songe aux difficultés que rencontre notre merveilleuse marque....malgrès ses qualités
 

Bah... pour nous, ils nous restent encore les frites...


----------



## puffade (11 Mai 2005)

j'ai commencé pour ma part avec un sinclair ZX81 qui présentait 1KO de ram avec une extension possible jusqu'à 16 KO si mes souvenirs sont bons. le clavier digital était superbe. Les jeux étaient alors chargés grâce à des cassettes. çA Me rappelle des souvenirs et j'aimerais bien le retrouver en photo. C'est celui auquel j'étais le plus attaché. Après j'ai eu des Amstrad 464 puis 6128 pour finir par des commodores.


----------



## Tom-Tom (11 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir.

Moi c'était un Pentium 150 MHz, 16MO de Ram, DD 1.2 Go et carte graphique de 2MO.......en 1997 !(et windows 95)


Tom


----------



## ThiGre (11 Mai 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commencé pour ma part avec un sinclair ZX81 qui présentait 1KO de ram avec une extension possible jusqu'à 16 KO si mes souvenirs sont bons. le clavier digital était superbe. Les jeux étaient alors chargés grâce à des cassettes. çA Me rappelle des souvenirs et j'aimerais bien le retrouver en photo. C'est celui auquel j'étais le plus attaché. Après j'ai eu des Amstrad 464 puis 6128 pour finir par des commodores.


Idem pour moi, j'ai passé des heures à remplir les 16 Ko de l'extension mémoire de mon ZX81... Désolé, mais je n'ai pas de photo   Mais peut-être encore la ZX dans la cave chez mes parents ?  
Puis je me suis saigné pour m'acheter un MacSE1/40...


----------



## Nivek (11 Mai 2005)

Fin 1995 (je crois   ) avec un Performa 6200 MacOS 7.1.3 (j'aimais bien la petite bombe qui apparaissait de temps à autre :love: ) et une stylusWriter 1500 le tout toujours en état de marche


----------



## Zlika (11 Mai 2005)

Une console Vetrex avé les calques en plastique de couleur à mettre devant l'écran pour colorer le monochrome, tout une époque !!   

Ensuite un Commodore ViC-20, avec un lecteur de casette audio pour stocker les softs.

Ensuite un Commodore 64 avec les disquettes molles 5'1/4.

Ensuite un AMIGA 500 pendant quelques années (°sigh°) après avoir vu une demo de "Battle Chesse" et du "Manoir de Mortevielle". La ludothèque Amiga est à tomber par terre !!

Après deux ou trois PC : j'ai largué l'Amiga pour jouer à Wing Commander.

Et pour finir, un G4 400 Sawtooth en 1999, mon premier Mac ! Plus aucun PC depuis.  :love:


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2005)

Sous VMS, avec un VAX 11/780 puis deux VAX 11/750 de DEC (en 1983 ...)
Puis des PC de marque Goupil !! Sur lequel on faisait tourner DOS mais aussi Xenix, il me semble.
Un Texas Instruments, aussi ...
Tout ça à l'école entre 1983  et 1986


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Mai 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Atari 1024 !
> je me souviens que de son nom et pas de ces specifs, j'etais trop petite!
> ahh ADI sur Atari, c'etait bien ....


 
aahh oui ATARI que de parties de metal mutant, wisball et autres Monkey Island(souvenir souvenir) ADI c'etait bien oui malheureusement remplacé par ADIBOU...
 Et voici les spécifs de l'atari 1024 ste TADAAAA : du pur délire !! 
6800 à 8 MHz
Blitter (STE) *RAM*-512 Ko (520 ST)
-1024 Ko (1040 ST) *ROM*entre 192 Ko et 512 Ko suivant les versions du TOS. *Audio*Yamaha YF-2192 3 voies + bruit, 8 octaves
Convertisseur Numérique/Analogique 8 bits 12, 25 et 50 KHz en stéréo *Video**Mode textes:*
40x25
80x25
80x50
*Mode graphiques:*
-320x200 16 couleurs parmis 512 (STF) ou 4096 (STE)
-640x200 en 4 couleurs parmis 512 (STF) ou 4096 (STE)
-640x400 en monochrome (moniteur dédié) *Interfaces*-Port Imprimante Parallèle
-Port RGB pour Péritel RGB
-2 Ports Joysticks
-2 ports Joysticks inverse (STE)
-Port cartouche 128 Ko
-Port disque dur
-Port série RS232
-Ports MIDI In et MIDI Out
-Port lecteur de disquettes
-2 Ports joystick analogiques 15 broches
-2 prises CINCH (stéréo) sur STE
-lecteur de disquette 3" 1/2 de 720 Ko format TOS ou MS-DOS


----------



## trevise (13 Mai 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour moi, j'ai passé des heures à remplir les 16 Ko de l'extension mémoire de mon ZX81... Désolé, mais je n'ai pas de photo  Mais peut-être encore la ZX dans la cave chez mes parents ?



C'est fou le nombre de gens qui ont commencé sur Sinclair... Moi aussi c'était un ZX 81, avec l'extension mémoire de la mort qui tue (16ko...). Je me souviens surtout de l'écran blanc (enfin gris...) qui noircissait au fur et à mesure : après une heure passée à faire du basic, on ne voyait plus rien (le ZX se branchait sur la TV, je ne sais pas si ça faisait pareil avec un moniteur).

Allez, pour la peine, tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur ce monument :
http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=263

que l'on peut admirer au musée des arts et métiers.


----------



## net.angel (15 Mai 2005)

Moi c'etait un amstrad CPC 6128:
128 ko de RAM, proc a 4 Mhz.

Ensuite j'ai eu un atari 520 STF (512 ko de RAM)

Ensuite un Macintosh Performa 6300 (64 Mo de RAM, 3 Go de disque , 100 Mhz)

Ensuite un PC AMD K6 a 400 Mhz (512 Mo de RAM, 1 HD 8 Go nvidia TNT 16 Mo)

Ensuite un PC AMD Athlon 1 Ghz (512 Mo de RAM, 1 HD 40 Go,  Radeon 8500 32 Mo)

Et Enfin maintenant un Power Mac G5 a 1,8 Ghz  (1 Go de RAM, Radeon 9800 XT)


----------



## Lamar (15 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

pour ma part, comme beaucoup ici, j'ai commencé avec un Atari, le 800 XL, accompagné de son lecteur de disquettes externe le 1050. Le design de ce lecteur de disquette me fait mieux comprendre l'origine des frigos américains, c'est impressionnant. Mais le plus impressionnant, c'est que je l'ai toujours, en bon état (je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne encore) et avec les notices d'origine et ce malgré de nombreux déménagement, changement de situation personnelle, etc, je me le suis toujours trimballé dans un carton. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, parce que je n'ai jamais été un féru d'informatique (en tout cas pas à cette époque) et je n'ai utilisé cette machine presque que comme console de jeux (Tennis en cartouche et quelques maxipede et jeux de ce genre sur disquettes), je n'ai fait que quelques tentatives de programmation, gachées par des coupures d'alimentation prématurées qui réduisaient à néant des heures passées à recopier du code laborieusement. Je pense que le coût de la machine (je me souviens de la réaction de mon père quand nous l'avons tané, mon frère et moi pour acheter l'armoire normande qui servait à lire les disquettes et 'sans laquelle l'ordinateur ne servait à rien" et qui coutait une fortune à l'époque) a créer une sorte d'attachement pour ce "nouvel ordinateur maison à hautes performances" (je cite la notice).
Désolé ce n'était pas très intéressant, mais ça m'a fait du bien de l'écrire et de me souvenir de cette époque (1986 pour être précis, je m'en souviens parce que c'est sur la télé qui servait d'écran que j'ai regardé le match Brésil France de la Coupe du Monde au Mexique et notamment le pénalty raté par Zico dans les dernières minutes:love.

Nicolas


----------



## Marco68 (15 Mai 2005)

Alors alors, dans l'ordre : 

Zx 81 (avec extension 16 Ko, s'il vous plaît !!!)
commodore 64
Cpc Amstrad 6128
Atari 520 st
amiga 500 (extension à 1 Mo , mon meilleur ordi, c'est clair...)
Mac classic II
386 dx 40
486 dx266
pentium 60
AMD 166
Pentium 3
Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz
....et le mois prochain....Mac Mini 1.42 Ghz !!!!  ...J'ai hâte...


----------



## cassandre57 (15 Mai 2005)

J'ai commencé avec un 486 sous Windows 3.1, y'a qu'XPress qui pouvait tourner dessus ! 
J'ai du changer de carte mère de processeur, et passer à W95 pour pouvoir mettre Illustrator et Photoshop !
Quelle merde Windows 95, quel bonheur quand j'ai viré tout ça pour un iMac !


----------



## Belisaire (15 Mai 2005)

J'ai commencé sur un 386SX 33 de marque Comodore (est-ce comme ça que ça s'écrit ?  :mouais: ) puis plein d'autres PC pantogènes avant un délicieux ibook 600... depuis plus que des Apple.


----------



## saxo (16 Mai 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> mais ça m'a fait du bien de l'écrire et de me souvenir de cette époque (1986 pour être précis, je m'en souviens parce que c'est sur la télé qui servait d'écran que j'ai regardé le match Brésil France de la Coupe du Monde au Mexique et notamment le pénalty raté par Zico dans les dernières minutes:love.
> 
> Nicolas




C'était Zico ou Socrates ?
En tout cas c'est le plus beau match de foot que j'ai jamais vu...  :love:


----------



## trevise (16 Mai 2005)

saxo a dit:
			
		

> C'était Zico ou Socrates ?
> En tout cas c'est le plus beau match de foot que j'ai jamais vu...  :love:



C'était Zico dans le temps réglementaire (et platini, lui, a raté son tir au but)


----------



## bronson1 (16 Mai 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Le fil de discussion sur Truong me fait venir cette question : Sur quelle machine avez vous fais vos premieres armes ? Apple IIe ? commodore ? Atari ?
> Moi c'était un ZX Sinclair dont voici les caractéristiques ( accrochez vous )
> 
> *CPU:* Z80 à 3.5 MHz
> ...


 J'ai démarré sur IBM 1130 dont les caractéristiques m'échappent mais dont je me souviens des cartes perforées (bonjour quand la boite de carte allait parterre...). La bête avait la puissance d'un Mac+ mais occupait un local climatisé de 100 M2 ...


----------



## benjamin (16 Mai 2005)

Un CPC 6128, aussi  Ensuite, j'ai switché au Mac, avec un PPC 6100 pour continuer dans la lignée. Et puis...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et puis...



bientot un Xserve...


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2005)

saxo a dit:
			
		

> C'était Zico ou Socrates ?
> En tout cas c'est le plus beau match de foot que j'ai jamais vu...  :love:



C'était Zico, Socrates a loupé son tir au but (sans élan c'était risqué).

Nicolas

P.S. désolé pour le hs mais quand on a vécu ce match on ne peut pas se retenir.


----------



## Nobody (16 Mai 2005)

Mouais. Ca valait pas l'intensité de Belgique - URSS.

 

Quoi? Je suis partial? Ben oui, et alors?
 

Et hors sujet en plus?
Héhé...


----------



## macboy (16 Mai 2005)

moi j'ai commencé avec Performa 6320
c'est franchement pas le meilleur d'Apple....heureusement ensuite l'Imac 400 DV vraiment un must et là le powerbook trop beau


----------



## gui (16 Mai 2005)

-Vic 20 (ZX 80) avec sa cartouche d'extension de 1ko et 3ko je crois. :rateau: 
-Amstrad CPC 6128
-PC AT286 16mhz lol
-*Powermac monobloc 5400* 180mhz   
-*imac rev.B* 233mhz monobloc   
-PC Athlon 1200 cote obscure mauvais switch
-PC Atlhlon 2400 cote obscure bruyant
-*Emac G4* 1ghz monobloc


----------



## lalou (17 Mai 2005)

J'ai commencé avec le même que j'utilise en ce moment même: iMac G3 400 dv. :rose:


----------



## Sly73 (19 Mai 2005)

Je crois pas avoir déjà posté !   

PC : IBM Aptiva, AMD K6-2 350Mhz, Ati Rage Pro Turbo, écran 17" CRT ; acheté en 1998 à 7990F.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2005)

ZX 81 Sinclair avec extension mémoire à 16 Ko (eh ! ça faisait 16 fois plus que le modèle de base ... énorme !) 

EDIT : Ah, faut tout dire , Bon ...

Après le ZX (passé entre temps à 64 Ko de Ram), j'ai switché vers un Atari 1040 STf ('tain, 1Mo de Ram ... C'est trop!), puis mon premier Mac, un SE 30, suivi d'un Performa 5300 (PPC 100 Mhz), puis d'un PowerMac 5500/225, auquel fut adjoint un an après une carte Sonnet G3/400 Mhz, qui a été remplacé il y a deux ans par mon iMac G4/700 actuel. C'est mon plus jeune fils qui à repris le 5500, décédé d'une panne de 603 et remplacé depuis par un 5500/275 anthracite qui à recueilli à son tour la carte Sonnet, et qui fonctionne toujours sous Mac OS 9.2.2. Mais, ce n'est pas tout, il y a trois ans, mon fils ainé consacrait son premier salaire à l'achat de l'iMac DV 450 qui trône toujours sur son bureau, ou il à remplacé un vieux Quadra 700 échangé contre un PC 486 DX2/66 récupéré dans une poubelle. Le Quadra est parti chez mon frère à Blois, où il est à ce jour toujours en service.

Bien sur, nos trois Mac, en réseau (ethernet) partagent internet servi par une FreeBox en mode routeur.


----------



## P.E (19 Mai 2005)

ben moi je suis un petit jeune : PowerMac 5500 , 225 mhz , 32 de ram et 2 de disque dur ( je croit )


@+++


----------



## gibet_b (19 Mai 2005)

P.E a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je suis un petit jeune : PowerMac 5500 , 225 mhz , 32 de ram et 2 de disque dur ( je croit )
> 
> 
> @+++



Peut-être mais faut espérer que pour le disque dur c'est de giga, et pas mes mega !!! 
 

Moi j'avais précisé mais rapidement :
CPC 6128
Olivetti P120 (excellent PC, mais ce n'est qu'un PC)
Unika Larousse PIII 733Mhz (une vrai merde, l'UC comme l'écran)
Duron 1200 Mhz / Portable VAIO 1 ghz
PIV 2.8 Ghz Multithreading
Mac Mini 1.42


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2005)

P.E a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je suis un petit jeune : PowerMac 5500 , 225 mhz , 32 de ram et 2 de disque dur ( je croit )
> 
> 
> @+++



Tu sais, mon frère, celui qui utilise toujours le Quadra 700 que je lui ai donné il est graphiste, et à son taf, il bosse sur des G4 et G5, ben chez lui, il à remplacé un PII/450 par le Quadra 700, c'est dire s'il est bien sur Mac !


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (21 Mai 2005)

On voit que beaucoup on commencé sur le ZX 81. C'était, si mes souvenirs sont bons, une des premieres machines abordables, combien valait un Apple II ou un TRS 80 à l'époque ?
Sa simplicité était sa force : elle stimulait l'imagination des programateurs en herbe que nous étions.


----------



## Valery (21 Mai 2005)

Moi c'était un Amiga 600 avec plein de disquettes de jeux, et tous les mercredi je foncais chez le libraire pour acheter Amigadream !!!
Après un PC Epson avec un bel écran monochrome jaune et vert fluo...

Comme si c'était hier quoi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

un powermac g4 466 avec zip je crois !!!! me souviens plus !!!!.....puis  powermac g4 733...puis powerbook g3 a 266 !!!!...que de souvenir....avec disque dur scsi et des tas de fils que l'on m'vait donné !!!!.....jamais compris a monter en esclave ou je sai pas quoi !!!!!


----------



## fanou (22 Mai 2005)

gui a dit:
			
		

> -Vic 20 (ZX 80) avec sa cartouche d'extension de 1ko et 3ko je crois. :rateau:
> -Amstrad CPC 6128
> -PC AT286 16mhz lol
> -*Powermac monobloc 5400* 180mhz
> ...


Tu as oublié bruyant pour la description de l'emac....


----------



## Phaco (22 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

ma première usine à gaz à été un ZX 80. (toute une époque)
Je suis passé sur Oric Atmos, avec lequel, j'ai démarré mon entreprise (frigoriste).

Après, Mac classic, LC 630, imac G3 et aujourd'hui: iMac G5 20 pouces.

Un autre monde....

A nostalgie !!? Quand tu nous tiens...

A +.


----------



## redelap (22 Mai 2005)

Curieux ces pages.. Que de souvenirs.. et ça ne nous rajeunit pas...
Premières armes avec un tout petit "PC1211" de poche (Sharp) que j'ai et QUI MARCHE ENCORE!.. Pièces de musée que je garde précieusement... L'écran a un ou deux pixels noircis en permanence... c'est tout.. mais je ne peux plus faire jouer la garantie !..


----------



## puregeof (27 Août 2005)

C'était en 1984, un Sinclair QL. 




J'avais dû demander à Maman de débourser quelque chose comme 10,000 F pour l'ordinateur, l'écran, l'imprimante à aiguille et le lecteur de disquette. Mais je le voulais il était super en avance : 
C'était le premier ordinateur basé sur la famille de processeurs68000 de Motorola (avant le Macintosh !). Avec son processeur 32 bits ses 128 Ko de ROM et à ma connaissance le premier PC à fonctionner avec lecteur de disquette 3'1/2.
Quoi qu'il en soit, ça n'a pas marché et Sinclair a fait faillite un an plus tard. Je l'ai quand même qardé 5 ans.

C'est en arrivant à la fac en 1988 que j'ai acquis mon premier Mac. Un Mac Pus. 




Toujours le Motorola 68000 128 Ko et un lecteur 3"1/2 (intégré ici) mais 1 Mo de Ram (rapidement étendu à 4 Mo pour les jeux). Un disque dur externe SCSI de 20 Mo (passé à 80 deux ans plus tard suite à un crash dû à une variation de tension électrique. Une nuit de travail sur un rapport de stage définitivement perdu). Une imprimante HP deskjet (la première de la série et qui fonctionne toujours !). Le tout m'avait coûté pas loin de 30 000 F (avec les conditions étudiants du Mac Center). J'avais dû emprunter sur quatre ans mais j'avais accédé à un nouvel univers. L'interface graqhique, quelle révolution. Il tournait sous le système 6. Les icônes, les barres de défilement... Hypercad (qui s'en souvient ?), pouvoir déssiner simplement avec Mac Paint. Tout était génial 

Il a grillé (l'écran) en 1996. Je suis alors passé au power mac 5260. 




Vive internet, la couleur à l'écran et le lecteur CD  Les prix s'étaient démocratisés mais le design pas terrible. Pas la meilleure période pour Apple. J'était d'abord l'OS 7.5 (pas mal de confliets et de bug) puis le 8.1. Là une belle avancée par contre. Je l'ai gardé huit ans. Il tourne toujours chez mon ex-copine.

En février 2004 mon iBook G4 et OS X, le haut débit et airport plus airport extrême, le rêve quoi 

A noter un premier iPod 10 Go en 2002 qui m'a laché (prise casque - trouvé personne pour me faire la soudure) et un second 20 Go en 2005.

Voilà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

redelap a dit:
			
		

> Curieux ces pages.. Que de souvenirs.. et ça ne nous rajeunit pas...
> Premières armes avec un tout petit "PC1211" de poche (Sharp) que j'ai et QUI MARCHE ENCORE!.. Pièces de musée que je garde précieusement... L'écran a un ou deux pixels noircis en permanence... c'est tout.. mais je ne peux plus faire jouer la garantie !..



Ah ! Alors, si c'est comme ça, le ZX 81 n'était que la troisième machine, précédé par d'abord une TI57 (75 octets de mémoire ... glups !), puis par une TI 59 (1 Ko de Ram, enregistrable sur des cartes magnétiques stockant chacune environ 500 Ko en deux pistes de 250). La Ti 59 était verrouillée sur son imprimante thermique lorsque je n'avais pas besoin de la trimbaler dans ma poche.


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2005)

Pour moi c'était un VAX 11/780 suivi de près de deux VAX 11/750 ainsi que des PCs Goupil ... En troisième année d'école (1986) j'ai travaillé sur une machine Bull sur Unix. En fait j'aurais dû mais la machine n'est jamais arrivée (ah ... Bull !!) J'avais un terminal graphique (pompage intégral du GUI d'Apple) assez sympathique : mon premier contact avec une interface graphique sophistiquée.
Mais j'ai, à l'époque, eu la joie (??!! :rateau: ) d'expérimenter la farandole des bombinettes du traitement de texte sur MacIntosh (je ne sais plus le nom du programme). J'ai eu un mal de chien à pouvoir taper ce fichu rapport, sur une application ... que je n'ai jamais pu écrire


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2005)

Commodore 128D en 1987, qui se porte d'ailleurs toujours comme un charme. Et après, que du Mac.


----------



## hunjord (28 Août 2005)

Packar bell, pentioum 75....windows 95, je crois que même mon père qui détient un musée de PC l'a jeté....


----------



## bugs974 (28 Août 2005)

la première machine que j'ai pu toucher: apple II
ma première à moi: atari 520 st
 puis un amiga...

ensuite que des PC.... une dixaine...
prochainement, sans doute, un macmini..


----------



## Soso2409 (28 Août 2005)

Moi c'était un Power PC... j'avais le système 7.0 dessus



Une merveille pour l'époque ^^


----------



## nounours78 (28 Août 2005)

pour ma part le premier ordi que j'ai utilisé était un PC sous windows 3.1 de marque olivetti  :hein: que mes parents avaient acheté pour la maison moi j'ai quoi a peine 8 ans alors je vous raconte pas j'ai pas beaucoup utilisé cette machine pendant qu'elle en valait le coup et quand ca a commencé a m'interessé à 12 ans ba cool il y avait une pc a la maison mais bon completement obseleté mais bon fallait faire avec les parents ne pouvai pas en racheté un. donc je commence a me faire dessus mais apparait vite un souci pas de lecteur CD, alors la les parents se dise que ca coute pas trop chere et qu'on peu essayer d'en faire installer un mais souci la machine été tellement lente qu'aucun lecteur cd ne pouvai fonctionner correctement. 
mais on continu a utiliser cette "engin" et puis un jour le parents voyaient que vraiment je ne pouvai plus rien faire avec le pc et que je passai de plus en plus de temps chez les amis pour m'amuser avec. Donc bon j'ai eu le droit a un 2ème pc sous windows XP (oula je vous raconte pas le changement) alors coté configuration faut pas me demander car depuis je l'ai modifier et puis j'ai rencontré mon copin et maintenant je suis en possession de la meilleure machine que j'ai eu un IBOOK G4. quel délice


----------



## mikarock (28 Août 2005)

Première machine fut un 486 que mon père avait acheté pour se lancer dans l'informatique, on fut sous  Dos pendant un long moment, puis sous windows 3.1

Cette machine là ne cessa de subir des mises a jour pour se transformer en 1GHz, 256 de ram, un disque principal de 20 go et un secondaire (celui d'origine) de 6 Go

Sinon un msn net vint se joindre au pc, suivi de ma première tour à moi (athlon 2100++, 512 de ram, xp pro) et enfin mon premier mac (l'actuel) Imac G4 1Ghz 15' en dual screen avec un 19' TFT


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2005)

un Alice... 

puis un Amstrad CPC464 puis CPC6128
puis un Atari 1024 STF 

puis enfin un jour : un Macintosh... un 6100AV...  

puis un G3 300 bleu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Cette machine là ne cessa de subir des mises a jour pour se transformer en 1GHz, 256 de ram, un disque principal de 20 go et un secondaire (celui d'origine) de 6 Go



Un 6 Go sur un 486  avec un contrôleur IDE qui ne savait pas gérer plus de 500 mo  :mouais: 

A mon humble avis, ça ne devait pas être celui d'origine du 486


----------



## mikarock (28 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un 6 Go sur un 486  avec un contrôleur IDE qui ne savait pas gérer plus de 500 mo  :mouais:
> 
> A mon humble avis, ça ne devait pas être celui d'origine du 486



Oui tu as raison, il a du résulter de la 2ème ou 3ème MAJ

note: son lecteur de disquette a rendu l'ame avant les vacances, il me semble qu'il était d'origine, mais je n'en suis pas sur

j'ajouterai que depuis le boitier a été changé, il n'a plus le bouton "turbo" depuis quelques années ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as raison, il a du résulter de la 2ème ou 3ème MAJ
> 
> note: son lecteur de disquette a rendu l'ame avant les vacances, il me semble qu'il était d'origine, mais je n'en suis pas sur
> 
> j'ajouterai que depuis le boitier a été changé, il n'a plus le bouton "turbo" depuis quelques années ;-)



Tu sais, sur un PC, le bouton turbo ... L'important, c'est qu'il y ait bien les rames, vu la galère :rateau:


----------



## drs (29 Août 2005)

oh la la...le bouton turbo, je l'avais oublié celui la...

moi mes débuts furent sur un 386 de Papa, qui a finit en 486DXII 66 en Win98 il me semble.
Puis vint le Mac LC (marre de bosser sur le pc de papa  ) et le début du bonheur...

Alex


----------



## iFlighT (29 Août 2005)

J'ai commencé avec un Apple IIc


----------



## cupertino (29 Août 2005)

J'ai commençé l'informatique sur un Mac 128k (en 1986) j'avais 6 ans, ensuite un Mac SE FDHD (en 1989) qui m'a mené sur NeXT (en 1992), SGI et Sun par la suite et retour aux sources en 1998 avec un iMac, et depuis j'ai eu une dizaine de Mac ;-)


----------



## puregeof (2 Septembre 2005)

Pur produit de la Génération X je suis fan de l'Ultra Nostalgie (Douglas Coupland, p.138 en 10/18), je trouve dommage que ce fil s'arrête là. A vous...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> je trouve dommage que ce fil s'arrête là. A vous...



oui, et tu veux qu'on te redise avec quel ordi on a débuté....parce qu'une fois qu'on l'a dit, on l'a dit.....


----------



## Kill-9 (2 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'ai compilé et executé mon premier programme sur une machine HP, je ne me rappelle plus de la référence, le langage était un proche du LISP.

Sinon mon premier micro fut un TRS80 de chez Tandy, ensuite j'ai vu passer un ZX spectrum, un commodore 64, un Amiga (le top of the top), PC486SX, PC P60, PC PII450, et maintenant un A64 de ches AMD assemblé par mes soins avec la crème des composants.

Le mac dans tout ça? eh bien sans avoir jamais eu de macs perso, j'ai quand même bossé dessus, le premier était un Apple 2e (d'où le 6502), le second Apple III qui permettait le calcul de plan topographiques (une bête de calculateur), ensuite, j'ai mis en place des réseaux à bases de Macs (OS 7->7.5), le premier navigateur web fut sur mac (netscape), la première liaison PPP aussi,...

Le truc le plus vieux avec quoi j'ai bossé, ce sont des VAX avec des lecteurs de bandes Kennedy!

P.S.: J'ai moins de 40 ans


----------



## I-bouk (2 Septembre 2005)

Kill-9 a dit:
			
		

> P.S.: J'ai moins de 40 ans



bein voui tu as 4 ans "Hall"


----------



## Le chat (2 Septembre 2005)

Une game boy!!!!!!!! ahahaha
Non j'deconne

Un Copam 15 Mhz monochrome avec un disque dur d'une très faible capacité je pense!!!! et un unique lecteur de disquette 5"1/4 !
Avec MS-DOS bien sur!!


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Septembre 2005)

premier utilisé : Mac + 1979
premier acheté ZX-81 Sinclair 1981
Premier Apple perso  : Apple II e ( avec la carte "chat mauve" pour ceux qui s'en souviennent 128 Ko, 80 colonnes, et couleur) 1982
Premier Mac : Mac 512 Ko 1986
Premier Power PC : Power Mac 66 (je crois que ça s'appelait comme ça) 1995
Premier portable : Powerbook 170 (1990 ou 91)

Plus grande joie : quand j'ai reçu pon Mac II FX (incroyable puissance par rapport aux autres machines au moment de sa sortie)

Plus gros regret : de ne pas avoir eu assez de sous pour acheter un Lisa 

Bonheur actuel : entre mes différentes machines, préférences incontestables au Powerbook Alu 15" qui est rarement à plus de 10m, malgré Imac et PowerMac


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

....  ...un Apple II E....
..c'est tout ce dont je me souviens..... :rose: 
...et je ne vieux rien entendre


----------



## averell (2 Septembre 2005)

Sur un IBM 360 central en batch avec cartes perforées en 1975. 

Premier ordi en interactif (1978) : un IBM 370 central en CMS. 

Premier ordi perso (1984) : MacPlus 512. :love: 

Ensuite, que des Macs...


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

...et sachez, ôôôô pôôôvree djeun's, que ma grande connaissance du monde mac est encore plus immense que vous ne pouvez l'imaginer CAR :
je suis le seul a avoir pu upgrader un système 9 en 8.6....
si si si, vous avez bien lu..
et sa Majesté en personne en fut le témoin admiratif !!!!     
Cela devrait vous glacer d'admiration


----------



## Le chat (2 Septembre 2005)

Ensuite, que des Macs... [/QUOTE]


Bravo, c'est le bon choix!!!


----------



## lorant (2 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> premier utilisé : Mac + 1979


si je ne m'abuse, t'était un précurseur pour utiliser un Mac + en 1979 

moi, j'ai du commencer avec un Vic 20 puis arrêter pendant un moment.
c'est mon boulot qui m'a mis dans le mac j'ai vu passer à titre prof ou perso une bonne partie de la gamme,en passant par le Power Pc 66 "Dos compatible" avec une carte mère de 486 DX à l'intérieur le top


----------



## averell (2 Septembre 2005)

Averell a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, que des Macs...






			
				Le Chat a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, c'est le bon choix!!!



Je l'ai toujours pensé. 
Et comme, en moyenne, j'en ai deux pour le bureau (1 fixe + 1 portable), et deux pour la maison (1 pour moi + 1 pour femme et enfants), et que je remplace mes machines tous les 2 à 3 ans, je peux dire que j'ai déjà acheté quelques Macs...


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Septembre 2005)

lorant a dit:
			
		

> si je ne m'abuse, t'était un précurseur pour utiliser un Mac + en 1979



Faut reconnaitre que ça faisait un peu bricolo et qu'on faisait pas grand chose avec.

On passait des heures à apprendre le Basic, puis le Pascal et l'assembleur pour programmer des économiseurs d'écran ou des jeux dont j'ose même plus parlé.

ça à commencer à être utile avec le premier traitement de texte et la série Visicalc, visiplan, visigraph et la première base de données. Pour mémoire, sur un fichier de 200 enregistrements et 10 items avec avec un Apple II e, il fallait 20mn pour une recherche monocritère ...

Les précurseurs étaient vraiment patients 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## averell (2 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Faut reconnaitre que ça faisait un peu bricolo et qu'on faisait pas grand chose avec.
> 
> On passait des heures à apprendre le Basic, puis le Pascal et l'assembleur pour programmer des économiseurs d'écran ou des jeux dont j'ose même plus parlé.
> 
> ...



Lorant voulait dire que le premier Mac est sorti en 1984... 
En 1979, tu parles probablement d'un Apple, mais pas d'un Mac...


----------



## lorant (2 Septembre 2005)

tout à fait


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Septembre 2005)

lorant a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Oups !!!

C'était  bien sur un Apple II +

Honte à moi


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

juste un truc, ça se serait sympa et p'têt intéressant - et rendrait ce thread de nouveau lisible  :rateau:   - un p'tit sondage avec les machines citées...

pour ma part c'était un ZX 81 commandé à la Redoute je crois, mais fièrement équipé d'une extension de mémoire 16 Ko ( :love: ) et d'un _clavier mécanique_ autocollant qui transmettait les impulsions au clavier souple d'origine.
et le méchant bricolage de la sortie TV pour adapter le diamètre PAL au SECAM de notre vieille télé...   
ça m'a coûté outre mon argent de poche quelques mauvaises notes en math... (et le début de la myopie ?)


----------



## Php21 (2 Septembre 2005)

A plus de 40 ans, tout seul comme un grand, sans avoir jamais touché à un ordi de ma vie et ds un village de moins de 100 habitants,ou les qlqs ordinateurs qui tournaient, étaient tous à l'epoque des PC.
Donc en 2000 , avec le G3 que je possede tjrs en attendant un G5+
A +


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Avec un apple II+
et à l'époque c'était le top du top.............


au fait....il fonctionne toujours


----------



## gile (2 Septembre 2005)

je suis bien embeté je ne me souviens plus de mon premier mac ! il faudrait que je trouve une liste avec des noms et/ou des photos... ça devait être en 91-92. sinon le premier mac que j'ai tripoté c'était un Apple IIe et depuis je n'ai eu que des Mac et y'a pas de raison que ça change !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

gile a dit:
			
		

> je suis bien embeté je ne me souviens plus de mon premier mac ! il faudrait que je trouve une liste avec des noms et/ou des photos... ça devait être en 91-92. sinon le premier mac que j'ai tripoté c'était un Apple IIe et depuis je n'ai eu que des Mac et y'a pas de raison que ça change !



Apple et Macintosh ont tellement fusionnés leurs identités que même les addicts les plus accros se mélangent les pinceaux    Nan, l'Apple IIe, c'est pô un Mac ! :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Septembre 2005)

J'ai commencé les jeux vidéos sur l'Apple IIe d'un copain quand j'étais au lycée... il y a un quart de siècle  ! Il avait Flight Simulator en version anglaise, et comme il était germanophone, je lui ai traduit le manuel tout en vérifiant avec le jeu que je ne me trompais pas. J'ai vérifié... plusieurs mercredis de suite, puis pendant les vacances. Ouaouh, c'était le pied :style: ! A l'époque, pensez donc, un simulateur de vol en 3D à la maison, c'était presque inimaginable !


Et puis j'ai joué (et perdu) aux échecs contre l'ordinateur... il y avait donc une intelligence dans cette petite boîte  . Oui, et un 6502.

Puis j'ai fait mes premiers pas en programmation sur les TI57 de l'école, en cours de math. Afficheurs à LED 7 segments rouges, avec une autonomie déplorable. Mais après quelques minutes d'effort, ça marchait...tout seul. Ah, c'est beau la technique !


Puis il y a eu le Sinclair ZX81, avec son BASIC, l'assembleur Z80 (je connaissais les opcodes par coeur!), et les premières expériences au fer à souder...





C'était la grande saga des ordinateurs de poche et familiaux (Sharp, Texas, Amstradt, Amiga, Atari, Commodore... et j'en oublie). C'était il y a 20 ans. :rose:

Je me souviens que c'est aussi à cette époque que le Lisa (précurseur du Macintosh, et énORMe flop commercial d'Apple) a fait une courte apparition. C'étaient les premiers environnements graphiques et les premières souris. Je m'en souviens, parce que quand j'ai utilisé le Lisa sur un stand de démonstration, la boule de la souris est sortie de son logement et s'est enfuie dans le stand d'à côté. Le démonstrateur était furieux et a menacé de me faire payer le Lisa... j'étais étudiant et je n'étais pas millionnaire  . Tiens, à ce propos, il y a eu une rétrospective sur la société Apple récemment à la télé, et je m'aperçois qu'ils ont escamoté l'épisode Lisa...



...Je passe les histoires avec les "gros" du boulot (stations, mainframes et minis)...

Et puis, ... j'ai mal tourné, j'ai commencé à utiliser des PC IBM, puis des PC compatibles. Et puis ça a été le cycle infernal, la lente descente aux enfers. Impossible de m'en passer. A la maison, au boulot. Avec sans cesse des doses plus fortes. :hosto: XT, AT, 386, 486, Pentium, Pentium pro, PII, PIII, P4... jusqu'à cet été, où j'ai acheté mon premier Mac. Je ne suis pas encore sorti d'affaire, mais je suis en bonne voie. 



.


----------



## mikarock (3 Septembre 2005)

PA5CAL> Donc cet été tu t'es acheté un mac.... oui, lequel ?
Qu'en penses tu, trouves tu qu'apple a fait des progrès par rapport à tes souvenirs ?


----------



## vincmyl (3 Septembre 2005)

Le LISA c'est quand meme quelquechose :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Septembre 2005)

A Mikarock.



			
				mikarock a dit:
			
		

> PA5CAL> Donc cet été tu t'es acheté un mac.... oui, lequel ?
> Qu'en penses tu, trouves tu qu'apple a fait des progrès par rapport à tes souvenirs ?



J'ai choisi un Mac mini, que j'ai rapidement upgradé à 1Go de RAM. Jusque là, pas de regret. Il me convient tout à fait pour ce que fais avec à la maison.

Pour ta deuxième question, je suis un peu embêté.  Je n'ai peut-être pas une vision assez nette de la situation (actuelle et passée) d'Apple. Mais je vais quand même tenter de répondre, quitte à dire des bêtises, que tu voudras bien me pardonner.

Il y a 25 ans, l'Apple II était le seul ordinateur personnel qu'on pouvait trouver dans mon entourage. Sinon on passait tout de suite aux modèles d'entreprise qui tenaient dans une ou deux grosses armoires (NCR Century et autres). Compte tenu du contexte, pouvoir faire tourner des applis, graphiques de surcroît, sur un ordinateur à la maison, c'était déjà très fort.

Il y a eu un progrès indéniable quand le Lisa (1983) et le Machintosh (1984) ont offert une interface graphique au grand public. Ça a apporté une ergonomie nouvelle et durable aux ordinateurs.

Depuis 20 ans, on a certes gagné en capacité de stockage et en vitesse d'exécution, de nouvelles fonctionnalités de communication (Internet) et multimédia (musique, dessin, vidéo), on a de grands écrans tout en couleur et des moteurs 3D rapides... Mais je crains qu'à quelques rares exception près, Apple n'ait fait que suivre le progrès technologique ambiant...

Mais il est difficile de trouver une base de comparaison. Sur ces 20 années, le monde des compatibles PC a fait un bond technologique spectaculaire... mais c'est parce ça a démarré très tard, et de bien bas (qui se souvient de CP/M et MSDOS ?), et qu'il n'y avait plus alors qu'à intégrer ou copier ce qui se faisait déjà à plus ou moins grande échelle.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les intervenant, côté Apple ou côté PC, n'ont pas à un moment ou à un autre participé à l'innovation en assurant son développement et sa diffusion.


Donc pour moi, oui, Apple a fait des progrès depuis 25 ans. Mais peut-être pas suffisamment à mon goût, notamment en ce qui concerne ce qui fait la force des PC et Windows, c'est-à-dire *l'ouverture* sur d'autres modes d'utilisation des ordinateurs (industriel notamment) et une *compatibilité* plus large avec les périphériques informatiques du commerce. Tout le monde y aurait gagné.


   ça va ? 'pas trop dit de bêtises ?... désolé.

.


----------



## Lelolo (3 Septembre 2005)

*Premier utilisé : * un TRS80 de Tandy, en démo dans une boutique. J'avais 7 ou 8 ans et j'y allais à chaque moment de libre, le patron me laissait entière liberté et m'encourageait à fouiller dans les rayons pour y emprunter des bouquins. C'est là que j'ai appris le BASIC. C'est là aussi que la passion a vraiment démarrée, je dois franchement tout à ce noble inconnu !

*Premier acheté : * un ZX-81, comme beaucoup de ma génération. Poursuite de l'apprentissage du BASIC et découverte de la mémoire et autres PEEK et POKE 

Ensuite est venu fort logiquement un ZX-Spectum 48k (et la découverte du meilleur jeu vidéo de l'histoire : Elite !), puis les choses sont devenues sérieuses avec l'achat d'un Atari 520STF et l'apprentissage de la programmation en assembleur (le bon vieux temps des démos !). 

Ensuite l'inévitable bascule dans le monde des PC, sous DOS d'abord avec un 486 DX4/100, puis les premiers Pentiums. Jusqu'à il y a un peu plus d'un an et l'achat de mon premier Mac, un PB 15' merveilleux ! Mais le PC reste bien représenté à la maison comme machine de jeu bien gonflée (sous Windows) et sous la forme de deux serveurs sous Linux.

Bref, un parcours tout à fait traditionnel pour un passionné trentenaire qui en a fait aujourd'hui son gagne-pain


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour moi, oui, Apple a fait des progrès depuis 25 ans. Mais peut-être pas suffisamment à mon goût, notamment en ce qui concerne ce qui fait la force des PC et Windows, c'est-à-dire *l'ouverture* sur d'autres modes d'utilisation des ordinateurs (industriel notamment) et une *compatibilité* plus large avec les périphériques informatiques du commerce. Tout le monde y aurait gagné.
> 
> 
> ça va ? 'pas trop dit de bêtises ?... désolé.
> ...


Sur ce dernier point je ne suis pas trop d'accord... concernant les périphériques ce sont quand même les fabricants qui développent les drivers pour les faire fonctionner... Et je ne pense pas que la quantité est une solution. Le gros problème d'instabilité de Windows est dû en grande partie à l'utilisation des périphériques soit disant pas cher mais dont les drivers sont écrits comme de la m****  Finalement sur PC si on veut avoir une certaine sécurité et confort d'utilisation on revient toujours sur les même produits. 

Et concernant le choix des professionnels, c'est quand même eux qui décident. Mais c'est entrain de change pour les solutions serveurs... XServer et XServe Raid sont entrain de gagner du terrain...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

Lelolo a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite est venu fort logiquement un ZX-Spectum 48k



ah oui on en a eu un aussi après le ZX 81   
enfin trois plutôt vu qu'on en a grillé deux ( :rose: ) - sous garantie, ouf - parce que si on branchait l'alim côté secteur AVANT le côté ordi, ben adieu le Spectrum :rateau: 

ça a fait des progrès nan ?
dommage que Sinclair ait mouru, aussi fou et créatif que Job mais sans doute pas trop bon manager ni financier...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> dommage que Sinclair ait mouru, aussi fou et créatif que Job mais sans doute pas trop bon manager ni financier...


Surtout que vers la fin il s'est un peu dispersé avec son scooter. Il faut dire que Sinclair QL était le premier ordinateur personnel 32bits (bon d'accord c'était un 8/32bits) et un OS multitâches... le premier à le proposer sur un ordinateur personnel...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que vers la fin il s'est un peu dispersé avec son scooter. Il faut dire que Sinclair QL était le premier ordinateur personnel 32bits (bon d'accord c'était un 8/32bits) et un OS multitâches... le premier à le proposer sur un ordinateur personnel...



c'est clair que son bouzin n'a jamais envahi les rues... mais étonnament (?) et contrairement à Jobs il ne semble s'être jamais remis de ses échecs... dommage sans doute pour le paysage informatique.


----------



## jeje (3 Septembre 2005)

Moi c'était un Hector (de fabrication française) au début des années 1980 (en 1984 je pense)
Z80 à 1,7 Mhz et 16Ko de RAM
il fonctionne toujours je l'ai démarré lors du dernier Noël (nostalgie?)

http://hectorvictor.free.fr/index.php?page=tEHwE7MpT.1


ensuite Amstrad CPC6128
puis Amstrad PC1512 (  )

j'ai bien sût pratiqué l'ATARI ST   

et enfin en 1992 le bonheur   : macintosh LC avec 68020 16Mhz + coprocesseur + VRAM au MAx + RAM au max (10Mo) + DD40 Mo   
avec cette belle machine j'ai fait plein de truc supers

puis  un tout en un avec powerpc 603

en 1998 un iMac G3 bondi blue  :love: 

depuis j'ai toujours des Mac et actuellement un iMac G4 17" 800 Mhz, un ibook GA 1 Ghz et un Powerbook 1,25 Ghz  


Prochaine machine ? ... un mac bien sûr!


A+


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2005)

mais qu'est ce qu'on pouvait faire avec ce genre de machine?
apart le traitement de texte (dont il fallait je suppose une imprimante)

eclaircissez moi sur les usages de l'epoque de ces machines ca minteresse!


----------



## jeje (4 Septembre 2005)

Tu sais à l'époque un ordinateur c'était fantastique

on pouvait déjà jouer et on trouvait les jeux supers (j'ai connu pong .. avec 2 barres on jouait au tennis et à 4 on faisait un double!)

Avec l'Hector, j'ai appris à programmer en Basic, on pouvait jouer aux echecs, à la formule 1, se battre dans la jungle ou se déplaler dans un chateau hanté...après les quelques minutes de chargement de la cassette!

Le traitement de texte c'est venu avec le PC1512 

Avec ces machines j'ai fait un logiciel pour gérer une cave à vin pour mon père...

Il y avait beaucoup de jeux surtout et pour l'époque c'était super. Le must c'était un ATARI ou un AMIGA.

Avec mon premier mac, le LC je faisais (presque) autant de choses que maintenant : du triatement de texte du tableur, de la retouche d'images, de la photocomposition...mais c'est sur pas encore de vidéo. J'ai connu le premier quicktime, la naissance du lecteur de CD-ROM  

Quand on y pense belle évolution!!


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2005)

ca devait couter une petite fortune non?


----------



## jeje (4 Septembre 2005)

Qaund j'ai eu mon premier ordinateur (Hector) j'avais 12 ans...

mais je crois savoir c'était environ 5000 F de l'époque

Pour le CPC6128 c'était 5990F avec le moniteur couleur (prix trouvé sur internet)


Qaund au mac LC en 1992 avec moniteur 14"je crois me souvenir qu'il coutait au moins 10 000 F...et je ne te parle pas du prix de la RAM supplémentaire...

toutes ces machines sont encore chez mes parents ...et elles fonctionnent encore :love:


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2005)

la vaache!!! 5000F de l'epoque ca fait 50000F soit 7622¤!!!!!

pour le prix, tu m'etonne si ca marche encore!!!


----------



## jeje (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est quand même pas un facteur 10   

La réponse sur 
http://www.insee.fr/fr/indicateur/achatfranc.htm

1F de 1984 vaut 0,24 euros

soit pour 5000 F environ 1200 euros


----------



## alex42 (4 Septembre 2005)

jeje a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'était un Hector (de fabrication française) au début des années 1980 (en 1984 je pense)
> Z80 à 1,7 Mhz et 16Ko de RAM
> il fonctionne toujours je l'ai démarré lors du dernier Noël (nostalgie?)
> 
> ...




idem, pareil, étonnant, non ??

et les plus joué: Formula 1 sur hector, puis sapiens sur Amstrad CPC...
sur le PC1512, à part Populous, pas grand chose...
allez, bonne nuit


----------



## alex42 (4 Septembre 2005)

un petit lien pour Hector


----------



## Lelolo (4 Septembre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> ca devait couter une petite fortune non?



Cet été je suis tombé sur des vieux magazines informatiques lorsque je suis revenu chez mes parents (enfin, pas si vieux que ça finalement : 1990). Je suis tombé sur un comparatif de PC de bureau, et dans les "configuration recommandées" par la rédaction, il y avait souvent l'extension de RAM : 1400 à 2300 francs pour une poignée de Ko supplémentaires (je ne me souviens plus exactement des barrettes, mais c'était quelque chose comme 4 ou 16 ko). 

Par comparaison, le ZX-81 était presque donné avec ses 500 frs ! (mais bon, il n'avait que 1ko de RAM, sauf si on l'étendait à 16ko avec un module externe).
D'une manière générale, les disques dur (genre 20mo : oui oui, des mégas-octets, pas des go !) coûtaient une fortune, entre 10.000 et 20.000 francs le disque si je me souviens bien. Mais c'était surtout le monde des PC qui était hors de prix. Mon Atari 520ST (fin des années 80, vers 87-88 je crois) m'avait coûté 3500 francs. Finalement, quand on y pense, c'est aujourd'hui presque le prix que j'ai payé ma carte graphique 6800GT, donc rien n'a beaucoup changé !

Mais pour ceux qui ont débuté avec cette époque (celle des Sinclair, Oric, Commodore, etc...) c'était une fête permanente : on ne savait pas encore vraiment ce qu'on allait pouvoir faire avec ces engins, on explorait et on découvrait. Il n'était pas rare de passer une après-midi à taper un programme en BASIC publié sur 15 pages dans un magazine pour se rendre compte qu'il avait une erreur... et donc essayer de la trouver pour ne pas avoir fait tout ça pour rien 

Je ne suis pas entrain de dire que "c'était mieux avant"  Tout passionné informatique garde une tendresse particulière pour les machines qui peuplaient l'époque de ses débuts. Mais la situation était très différente : aujourd'hui on achète un ordinateur en ayant déjà une idée claire de ce qu'on va en faire (bureautique, surfer sur le web, lire ses emails, jouer, etc...). La majorité des utilisateurs ne programment pas. Hier (du moins à l'époque des Amiga, ST, Commodore, et avant celle des Oric, Sinclair, MO5, etc...) l'ordinateur était une curiosité passionnante, on l'achetait pour découvrir, y plonger sans idée préconçue (comment aurions nous pu savoir ce qui nous attendait, de toute façon ! Nous avons été la première génération à voir poindre la micro grand public), beaucoup plus d'utilisateurs programmaient, tout simplement parce que les langages (le basic) étaient livrés par défaut avec la machine, que c'était le premier truc sur lequel tu atterrissais lorsque tu l'allumait (le prompt de l'interpréteur basic). Et surtout parce que si tu voulais faire un truc particulier avec ton ordi, la plupart du temps tu devait te le faire toi même : pas d'Internet pour aller voir si ça existe et le télécharger. Du coup, il y avait une vraie profusion de petits programmes bidons qui circulaient sur des disquettes, étaient offerts avec les magazines, etc. 
Bref, c'était une approche très différente d'aujourd'hui, mais en même temps, c'est plutôt normal


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2005)

wow tu t'es gave cest un roman que ta ecrit!!! en tout cas ce ki est etonnant cest la valeur de la RAM de l'epoque...

merci pour cest conseils pointus


----------



## Gregg (4 Septembre 2005)

Moi un joli LC 630


----------



## zemzem (4 Septembre 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi un joli LC 630



Moi itou !


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Septembre 2005)

Lelolo a dit:
			
		

> Cet été je suis tombé sur des vieux magazines informatiques lorsque je suis revenu chez mes parents (enfin, pas si vieux que ça finalement : 1990). Je suis tombé sur un comparatif de PC de bureau, et dans les "configuration recommandées" par la rédaction, il y avait souvent l'extension de RAM : 1400 à 2300 francs pour une poignée de Ko supplémentaires (je ne me souviens plus exactement des barrettes, mais c'était quelque chose comme 4 ou 16 ko).
> 
> Par comparaison, le ZX-81 était presque donné avec ses 500 frs ! (mais bon, il n'avait que 1ko de RAM, sauf si on l'étendait à 16ko avec un module externe).
> D'une manière générale, les disques dur (genre 20mo : oui oui, des mégas-octets, pas des go !) coûtaient une fortune, entre 10.000 et 20.000 francs le disque si je me souviens bien. Mais c'était surtout le monde des PC qui était hors de prix. Mon Atari 520ST (fin des années 80, vers 87-88 je crois) m'avait coûté 3500 francs. Finalement, quand on y pense, c'est aujourd'hui presque le prix que j'ai payé ma carte graphique 6800GT, donc rien n'a beaucoup changé !
> ...




ça me rappelle vraiment quelque chose


----------



## Yoop (4 Septembre 2005)

Le 1er ordinateur que j'ai touché était un PowerPC 5500 des les années 98 ptetre. Pis un PowerMac G3, pis un iMac G4 et là dernierement un mac mini qui n'a meme pas une semaine


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Septembre 2005)

Salut salut , 

c'était trop bon avant moi j'ai adoré.

Donc j'ai commencé avec l'Amstrad 6128 de mon frère , ensuite on a eu notre premier ordi avec windaube 95 pendant ce temps moi j'étais sur Super Nintendo , ma console favorite , de pur moments ^^

Ensuite j'ai eu mon propre PC , un P4 1,5 GHZ , et maintenant sur les MAC avec mon Ibook 14 " ^^ voilà qui c'est le prochain ordinateur que je vais avoir    

Bref que des bons moments


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Septembre 2005)

Salut salut , 

c'était trop bon avant moi j'ai adoré.

Donc j'ai commencé avec l'Amstrad 6128 de mon frère , ensuite on a eu notre premier ordi avec windaube 95 pendant ce temps moi j'étais sur Super Nintendo , ma console favorite , de pur moments ^^

Ensuite j'ai eu mon propre PC , un P4 1,5 GHZ , et maintenant sur les MAC avec mon Ibook 14 " ^^ voilà qui c'est le prochain ordinateur que je vais avoir    

Bref que des bons moments


----------



## vincmyl (4 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai commencé avec un LCIII


----------



## puregeof (5 Septembre 2005)

Lelolo a dit:
			
		

> *Premier utilisé : * un TRS80 de Tandy, en démo dans une boutique. J'avais 7 ou 8 ans et j'y allais à chaque moment de libre, le patron me laissait entière liberté et m'encourageait à fouiller dans les rayons pour y emprunter des bouquins. C'est là que j'ai appris le BASIC. C'est là aussi que la passion a vraiment démarrée, je dois franchement tout à ce noble inconnu !



Ouiiiii, le TRS80. Je l'avais complètement oublié. Il y en avait un à la maison. Mon père en avait acheté un mais il ne pigeait rien. Il y avait donc l'ordinateur tout neuf, tout gris sur son petit meuble avec sa prise de courant impressionante et son gros bouton d'allumage mais pas d'unité de stockage (ni disqutte, ni cassette et encore moins de disque dur)







Je passais des heures à programmer en basic. Je faisais des petits jeux qui tournaient et lorsque maman éteignait l'ordinateur tout était perdu :hein:  Je recommençais le lendemain. J'avais pas mal appris. Après le Pascal et plus tard le cobol ça a été un jeu d'enfant pour moi. :king: 

15 ans maintenant que je n'ai plus écrit une ligne de programme.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2005)

Un aparté sur les ordinateurs que je n'ai pas eu et qui m'ont fait rêver, moi et mes copains, à mes débuts dans l'informatique :

Le *Cray 1*, sorti en 1976.

Caractéristiques:
- fréquence d'horloge : 80 MHz
- vitesse de traitement : 133 Mflops en pointe
- mémoire centrale : 8 Mo
- prix : 8,8 M$
- poids : 5,5 tonnes
- logiciels fournis: Cray OS, compilateur Fortran, language assembleur







L'*IBM 3084*, sorti en 1982.

Caractéristiques:
- multiprocesseur (4 CPU)
- fréquence d'horloge : 42 MHz
- mémoire : 64 Mo
- prix : 8,7 M$ (location 400 000 $/mois)
- logiciel MVS/XA






Pensez que c'est sur ces machines qu'ont été développés certains gros projets de pointe comme le chasseur Mirage ou la fusée Ariane !

Alors, quand je regarde mon Mac Mini posé sur ma table, et que je me remémore ses caractéristiques... je me dis que c'est peut-être de la confiture pour les cochons. :rose:


----------



## Lelolo (5 Septembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Le *Cray 1*, sorti en 1976.
> 
> Caractéristiques:
> - fréquence d'horloge : 80 MHz
> ...



  Un mythe s'effondre ! 133 Mflops... quand on sait que le moindre Pentium même pas trop récent carbure en _milliers_ de Mflops.

Oui, c'est de la confiture aux cochons. Mais force est de reconnaître que les cochons adorent 

Si c'était pas si encombrant, j'achèterais bien un Cray 1 d'occase, juste comme une cadeau de l'adulte qui a aujourd'hui des thunes à l'enfant fauché que j'étais


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

Lelolo a dit:
			
		

> Un mythe s'effondre ! 133 Mflops... quand on sait que le moindre Pentium même pas trop récent carbure en _milliers_ de Mflops.
> 
> Oui, c'est de la confiture aux cochons. Mais force est de reconnaître que les cochons adorent
> 
> Si c'était pas si encombrant, j'achèterais bien un Cray 1 d'occase, juste comme une cadeau de l'adulte qui a aujourd'hui des thunes à l'enfant fauché que j'étais



N'oublie pas qu'en 1976, les ordinateus personnels les plus puissants avaient entre 1 et 4 Ko de mémoire, avaient une puissance de calcul que quelques hectoflops, même pas Kflops, et coutaient entre 10 et 20000 F, soit entre 1500 et 3000 ¤ (Sinclair ZX80, le blanc, pas le 81, noir, moins cher et plus performant, Tandy TRS 80, Apple 1, etc ...). Ça devrait relativiser un peu ta déception.


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

Le Cray, pour moi , c'était le Loch Ness de l'informatique , la légende dont mon pêre me parlait quand j'étais petit. Je m'endormais a coté de mon Apple 2 tout plein de rêves d'énormes bécanes. J'avais 8 ans ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Salut,

Eh bien ce fut un ATARI MEGA ST1 avec 1 MO de mémoire vive, une révolution à l'époque. Pourtant je ne me souvient plus de la date exacte mais il me semble que c'est 1987.

*Microprocesseur :* Motorola 68000 à 8Mh
*Mémoire vive :* 1 Mo
*Mémoire morte :* 192 Ko
*Vidéo :* Texte. 40 ou 80x25 ; gaphique. 320 x 200 en 16 couleurs, 640 x 200 en 4 couleurs, 640 x 400 en monochrome. Palette de 512 couleurs.
*Son :* 3 voies sur 8 octaves.
*Prix :* 4 990 F

dieu que c'est beau le progrès!

A+...


----------



## Madmac (7 Septembre 2005)

Salut,
c'était un Mac Plus avec une LaserWriter NTII et un lecteur de disquette externe.
1 MO de mémoire vive...
Je bossais dans une compagnie d'assurance et on commençait à faire de la gestion de patrimoine, c'était en 1987.


----------



## netgui (7 Septembre 2005)

Un Mac Classic. Qu'elle merveille cet ordi d'ailleurs... premier tableur Excel (quelle révolution) et traitement de texte, quelques jeux de cartes, flight simulator tournait déjà dessus non?

Un pi ensuite un LC et pi ensuite un performa 6200 pi ensuite un PC (et oui triste) pi ensuite un iBook blanc qu'elle merveille là aussi.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Un amstrad CPC 464 - à cassettes !!
Comme les jeux coutaient trop chers, je les faisaient moi même, en basic.

Il y avait "The last ninja" : un truc horrible, une grille avec un petit personnage passant de pièce en pièce. La difficulté du jeu était tellement mal fichue que en trente secondes vous aviez rétamé cinq ou six dragons et ramassé une centaines d'objets magiques...

Des heures de programmation pour qu'on se foute de ma gueule, merci les potes


----------



## Dominique 33 (28 Septembre 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Le fil de discussion sur Truong me fait venir cette question : Sur quelle machine avez vous fais vos premieres armes ? Apple IIe ? commodore ? Atari ?
> Moi c'était un ZX Sinclair dont voici les caractéristiques ( accrochez vous )
> 
> *CPU:* Z80 à 3.5 MHz
> ...



J'ai démarré sur Mac Plus à mon travail à l'époque le responsable informatique était un fervent de Mac, il l'est toujours d'ailleurs. j'utilisai Omis 3 comme logiciel Quand le chef est partis à la retraite c'est PC qui a envhi l'etablissement. En 93 j'ai acheté un LC écran 13" 256 couleurs 40 MO de mémoir processeur 68020 os 7.1 et une imprimante Style Writer 2 pour la famille. Mon fils l'a utilisé pour taper sa thèse. Il fonctionne toujours très bien sauf l'imprimante qui à ses dires à rendu l'âme. Je n'ai pas encore vérrifié. J'ai depuis 2003 un eMac Combo et j'en suis content. Mon fils a attrapé le virus MAC, il l'a transmis à sa compagne pour son travail.

Mon LC est dans un coin a prendre la poussière, que puis-je en faire, y a t-il un intérêt de le connecter au eMac. Le vendre ??? peut être si quelqu'un est interressé mais il est dépassé.


----------



## davidcaro2 (28 Septembre 2005)

Un amstrad CPC 464 (a K7) + ecran couleur (un muxe a l'époque) , 30 minutes pour charger un jeux

Un ATARI 520 STF
 puis 
Un ATARI 520 STE
 puis
Un ATARI 1040 STE
 puis
Un ATARI FALCON 30 (une bête a l'époque , avec co-pro DSP)

Puis plus rien , jusque l'iMac Acidulé 233 revb , puis là tout s'enchaine très vite , un iMac 400DV et peu de temps après un iMac 500DV

Enfin la délivrance , un iBook G4   

Que d'argent de dépensé en 2 decennies


----------



## Harzack (29 Septembre 2005)

Mon premier ordi a été un ZX81, puis un "portable" tandy 100, et enfin un LC 2...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2005)

J'ai fait mes premiers pas en nformatique sur un Thomson TO7. Puis j'ai tâté du PC sous MS-Dos. Puis vint le Mac - la révélation ! - puis le PC ouindause. Et mon premier Mac qui est encore celui que j'utilise aujourd'hui (costaud la bête, c'est pas de la merde !  ) : un iMac G3 233 Mhz.


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

Le minitel ça compte ? Bon ok ok...

Premier ordi, c'était au bureau : un 486 DX2 66 avec Windows 3.11. Chai pu combien y'avais d'ram et de disque mais en gros, ça ramait à mort quand t'ouvrais Excel...

Premier ordi perso : un performa monobloc, me rappelle plus la ref exacte, c'était en 95 je crois. Y'avait 8mo de ram, j'en avais rajouté 8, ça m'avait couté un bras... Y'avait 500 mo de DD, et à l'époque, j'étais le roi du pétrole avec tout cet espace...


----------



## iKool (29 Septembre 2005)

En "option informatique" en terminal, nous avions des Bull Micral 80x22
Processeur 80086, pas de disque dur, il fallait jongler sans arrêt entre deux grosses disquettes molles, une pour le système, une pour ton programme, un enfer !
En plus, le ventilateur était en facade : un vrai sèche cheveux avec un bruit de boïng au décollage. A l'époque, l'informatique, ça décoiffait ! (et ça rendait sourd, accessoirement)


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens que le premier Personal Computer que j'ai vu (et pas utilisé) au début des années 80 était celui de mon oncle un Dragon quelque chose... Dragon 64 peut-être ici, mais je n'en suis pas certaine   
Je trouvais ça très étonnant. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il "bricolait" dessus, mais ça me fascinait!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En "option informatique" en terminal, nous avions des Bull Micral 80x22
> Processeur *80086*, pas de disque dur, il fallait jongler sans arrêt entre deux grosses disquettes molles, une pour le système, une pour ton programme, un enfer !
> En plus, le ventilateur était en facade : un vrai sèche cheveux avec un bruit de *boïng* au décollage. A l'époque, l'informatique, ça décoiffait ! (et ça rendait sourd, accessoirement)



Respectivement 8086 et Boeing (boïng, c'est l'onomatopée pour un ressort qui rebondit  ).

Ne te plains pas, à l'époque, les 8086, c'était le top, comparés aux 8088 à 4,77 Mhz qui faisaient mon ordinaire quand je ne travaillais pas sur mon Atari ST.


----------



## tom_gab (30 Septembre 2005)

débuts dans l'informatique avec un joli Atari 1Mo à la maison et des Macs à l'école. c'est l'une des rares école que je connaisse qui proposait des cours avec des Macs...
Cétait début des années 90 et franchement c'était top. Et c'est ce qui m'a donné le virus Mac 
Puis après, un Performa 5200 (pas le meilleur achat que j'ai fait mais bon...) et un PC portable (le pire achat que j'ai fait certainement !). Pour enfin revenir sur Mac avec un zoli iMac G5 17"


----------



## jatse (30 Septembre 2005)

Début avec un Comodor, après Amiga, le pied pour les jeux! Et après la découverte...Mac IIci, Power Mac 750, G3 et le petit dernier, iMac G5 20°. Que du bonheur...


----------



## madlen (30 Septembre 2005)

Bin moi j'ai fais mes debut sur les premier mac  (l'ancetre du imac, mac + ou classic... je sais plus le nom :rose: ) que mon père avait acheter pour son atelier graphique (leur premier computer...), vu que ma mère travaillai après l'école j'allais au bureau de mon père et je dessinais sur macpaint    (j'aimais bien la texture cerise... lol ) depuis j'ai jamais quitter la marque et j'ai fais de ses dessins mon métier... avec l'interactiviter en plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

le Mac 128  (le tout premier, avec 128 Ko de ram) ou le 512 (son successeur, surgonflé en mémoire ... 512 Ko) ?


----------



## madlen (30 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> le Mac 128  (le tout premier, avec 128 Ko de ram) ou le 512 (son successeur, surgonflé en mémoire ... 512 Ko) ?



je penses que ça devait etre les premiers, y faudrai que je verifie, sauf erreur on en a encore un à la cave... de tête je peux pas me souvenire, je devais avoir environ 7-8 ans... aïe aïe ça rajeuni pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> je penses que ça devait etre les premiers, y faudrai que je verifie, sauf erreur on en a encore un à la cave... de tête je peux pas me souvenire, je devais avoir environ 7-8 ans... aïe aïe ça rajeuni pas...



Pitin© ... Moi, j'avais déjà 31 ! :rateau:


----------



## madlen (30 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pitin© ... Moi, j'avais déjà 31 ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

Pffff ! Les jeunes, ça devrait être interdit ! :modo:


----------



## urgo94 (30 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour

Moi aussi ZX81 Sinclair  en 1981 avec extension 16 Ko et puis l'escalade Amstrad 464 et 6128 couleur Atari 520StE, Amiga600,Amiga1200 et 2000 puis mon premier pc pentium 75 Acer acheté en 1994 ou 95 je ne sais plus pentium décédé en Avril 2005 il avait la peau dur celui la.Toute une série de PC 166 233 PIII500 800Eb PIV 2.6C 3.0 et MAC Mini 25 ans de passion pour la micro informatique,sans oublier les consoles de jeux. Le pire arriver sur la micro par le gout des jeux la c'est carrement foutu impossible de s'en sortir si en plus on rajoute la photo la vidéo et la zique la il vaut mieux relire l'enfer de Dante pour connaitre la suite  
Y a t'il un psy sur le forum :rateau: 


Bye


----------



## MortyBlake (30 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pitin© ... Moi, j'avais déjà 31 ! :rateau:



Ah bon, moi je croyais que t'étais le Pascal qui avait inventé la Pascaline ancêtre de tous les ordinateurs






Quelle déception ...


----------



## paradize (30 Septembre 2005)

Moi, c'est en entrant au lycée d'imprimerie, c'était des macs, et je crois que c'était des quadras (ptete que c'était un autre nom) avec les souris qui était bizarre pour moi, parce qu'il n'y avait qu'un clic... Ca mettait 15 min à faire le chemin jusqu'à l'imprimante, que du bonheur, avec le premier quarkXpress, et tout... Finalement, 6 ans après, j'ai bossé sur G4 toujours au lycée, et j'ai un ibook maintenant, c sûr, ça change...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

alors moi... la premiere fois c'etait... 

 oups pardon... :rose: 

donc, mon premier ordi... un cederon 450mhz, si ma memoire est bonne, 6Go, 32 Mo de ram... et windows 98 :love:

n'empeche qu'est ce que j'ai pu passer comme temps a jouer a diablo I, half life et counter dessus :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, moi je croyais que t'étais le Pascal qui avait inventé la Pascaline ancêtre de tous les ordinateurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof, çui là, Pascal, c'était son pseudo, son vrai blaze, c'était Blaise (d'ailleurs, il était très à l'aise).


----------



## Psygod (30 Septembre 2005)

Amstrad CPC 464 de 88 à ... je sais plus
puis plus d'ordi Console oblige
et reprise sur un Power Mac G4 400 en 2000 que j'utilise en ce moment (c le seul que j'ai d'ailleurs)


----------



## Philippe (30 Septembre 2005)

Mon premier ordi (et en même temps mon premier Mac, un Performa 450 si je me souviens bien, avec le système 7.1) m'est réellement tombé du ciel.
De 92 à 99 j'ai travaillé en Tunisie pour la coopération belge via une Asbl qui pourvoyait parfois les coopérants en "matériel logistique".
En 1996, un lot de Performa devait être envoyé aux coopérants en poste au Burundi. À cause des événements (de sinistre mémoire) survenus dans cette région du monde durant ces années, la "mission" burundaise fut arrêtée et le personnel rappelé au pays.
L'Asbl se retrouva avec le stock de Performa dont elle ne savait que faire, et décida de fournir aux coopérants non encore équipés en informatique un ordinateur aux frais de la princesse.
C'est ainsi que je reçus ce drôle d'appareil chez moi, sans même l'avoir demandé . Je n'avais jamais approché un ordinateur de ma vie !
Je n'ai pas besoin de vous expliquer la suite     !!!
Bonne soirée,
Ph.


----------



## CarlitO (30 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai fait mes premiers pas en informatique avec un Macintosh Classic que j'ai encore. Puis je suis passé à l'iMac G3 233 Rev A Bondie Blue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

CarlitO a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait mes premiers pas en informatique avec un Macintosh Classic que j'ai encore. Puis je suis passé à l'iMac G3 233 Rev A Bondie Blue.



Ben mon vieux ... Y a pas que le blue, qu'a du bondir, les perfs aussi !


----------



## bop (15 Octobre 2005)

Bin... APPLE IIe, tiens !
'vindieu, ça ne nous rajeunit pas... 
Il est toujours par là, dans un coin... on ne sait jamais, s'il y avait la guerre.... z'avez pas vu mes floppy disks ?


----------



## y&b (15 Octobre 2005)

Ben moi c'etait avec un To7 , puis un Mo5.
Aujourd'hui je ne suis plus fidèle à Thomson, mais à la pomme


----------



## Luitel (15 Octobre 2005)

Un Apple II+, en 83 il me semble -j'&#233;tais gamin - tr&#232;s vite suivi d'un Apple IIe qui a servi jusqu'en 90. Nostalgie, nostalgie... Je l'ai bidouill&#233; dans tous les sens, y ai appris la programmation Basic, jou&#233; jusqu'&#224; m'en &#233;tourdir. Il dort dans le grenier de mes parents, mais je suis s&#251;r qu'il pourrait reprendre du service sans probl&#232;me !


----------



## Ycare (16 Octobre 2005)

:love: Amiga 500 :love:


----------



## Phildor (17 Octobre 2005)

CarlitO a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait mes premiers pas en informatique avec un Macintosh Classic que j'ai encore. Puis je suis passé à l'iMac G3 233 Rev A Bondie Blue.




Pareil. Puis ca a été un Performa 630 avec déjà à l'époque (vers 1992 si je me souviens bien?) une prise TV intégrée : on pouvait regarder directement sur l'écran son émission télé préférée tout en travaillant un peu (et inversément). Il y avait même la possibilité d'enregistrer des séquences : evidemment avec les disques durs de l'époque (350 méga), on pouvait tout juste y mettre quelques minutes !!! Et puis y'avait pas imovie non plus. 

Mais bon, on peut considérer ça comme l'ancêtre du média center !!!!


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

Vic 20...souvenir souvenir...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vic 20...souvenir souvenir...


Tout tout bon!!!


----------



## alain13260 (18 Octobre 2005)

Ben moi, j'suis vieux, alors d'abord  un kit d'evaluation 6800 (!!), puis un TRS80 de chez Tandy, puis enfin un APPLE II avec un lecteur de disquette (5500 F de l'époque, le lecteur 116K )


----------



## dada didouda (5 Décembre 2005)

Mon premier ordi était l'IMac Première génération, premier de ce nom, avec une jolie robe turquoise.

Il tourne encore, et sous OSX. Le brave petit !


----------



## y&b (5 Décembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tout tout bon!!!


Sans oublié le lecteur de cassette qui pouvait lui être adjoint !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

moi mon premier ordi est le mini


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Oulà... si on compte pas les vieux ordis sur windows 3.1 qu'on avait en CE1, je dirais.... un vieux pc sous windows 95 pas plus de 5Go de DD, pentium 133 à l'époque c'étais top 
pas plus de 16 ou 32 Mo de ram, je ne m'en souvient plus... mais quand on voit ce qu'on a today on trouve que c'étais ridicule


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Milieu des 80's : l'Etat tente de sauver la branche de Thomson micro en achetant via l'Education Nationale des tonnes de MO5 et de TO7. 
Mes parents pris dans ce mouvement de "modernité décrétée" par l'Etat m'achètent un MO5 pour me mettre à la page, alors que je ne demandais rien. Il n'y avait pas grand chose d'autre à y faire que de la programmation en Basic. Tout le ludique (jeu) ou graphique (stylo optique) était en option. Je suis vite gavé et même rebuté par la programmation (çà dure toujours). Dans mon collège rural ce sont des profs de maths, tristounes, qui s'occupent de l'initiation à l'informatique. Ils ne la voient que par la programmation. Les quelques élèves qui s'éclatent chez eux avec leurs jeux sur Commodore et autres Atari y sont plus ou moins considérés comme des débiles. Pas très folichon. Tristement sérieux. Mon premier contact avec l'informatique n'est donc pas des plus réussis.
J'y reviens très tardivement et considère comme mon premier vrai ordi ce PC IBM 385 d'occase que j'ai acquis en 1996 pour rédiger sur Word mes mémoires de fin d'études.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

Mais sinon j'avais touché des pc datant de 1986 et puis win 3.1 ..... en fait le mini est mon remier ordi acheter mais pas le remier ordi utilisé


----------



## Phobos028 (17 Décembre 2005)

J'ai commencé sur un Amstrad


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2005)

Dans l'ordre :

MSX (Sony)
Amstrad CPC 6128 (mes premiers pas en programmation Basic/Assembleur :love
Amiga 500
Plusieurs PC
iBook
iMac


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ordre :
> 
> MSX (Sony)
> Amstrad CPC 6128 (mes premiers pas en programmation Basic/Assembleur :love
> ...



Le MSX quelle belle machine:love:  Dommage je je ne l'ai pas connu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Oulà... si on compte pas les vieux ordis sur windows 3.1 qu'on avait en CE1, je dirais.... un vieux pc sous windows 95 pas plus de 5Go de DD, pentium 133 à l'époque c'étais top
> pas plus de 16 ou 32 Mo de ram, je ne m'en souvient plus... mais quand on voit ce qu'on a today on trouve que c'étais ridicule



Ben mon vieux, moi j'ai eu aussi le top : Atari 1040 STf 1 Mo de Ram, 20 Mo de disque dur (externe), et je parles pas de mon ZX 81, 1 *Ko* de Ram, étendu à 16, puis 64 Ko.

A l'époque, même les auteurs de science fiction n'osaient pas penser qu'on pourrait faire un jour tenir un film entier sur un disque en plastique de 12 cm.


----------



## jfxav (18 Décembre 2005)

début sur un apple IIe en 83, ecran monochrome vert d'abord
puis carte chat mauve et ecran couleur
plein de bidouilles programmatiques 
puis en 84 sortie de Mac et là une belle claque...j'en suis pas revenu
et je continue sur Mac depuis
Le Mac 128 coutait une fortune, j'ai du vendre mon apple II
Un seul lecteur de disquette, pas de DD silence royal
Pour sortir un texte avec des illustrations incluses il fallait
savoir jouer de la disquette (400 k simple face au debut...)
insertion - ejection, insertion - ejection, insertion - ejection....
D'ou le surnom de Toaster que portait le Mac 128...


----------



## yul (18 Décembre 2005)

LC 475 en 1994 je crois, super machine pour l'époque... Elle a durée jusqu'en 2002 avec l'achat d'un iMac G4 800 Mhz...


----------



## landrih (18 Décembre 2005)

amstrad CPC 6128 avec le jeu Roadblaster... toute une epoque


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Décembre 2005)

moi, j'ai commencé par un Amstrad CPC 464, mon père m'avait acheté ça quand j'étais en 6ème.


----------



## Ulyxes (19 Décembre 2005)

Premier ordinateur :  un UNIVAC 1110 (Univac est devenue aujourd'hui UNISYS).

Premier ordinateur personnel au travail :   un Apple II.

Premier ordinateur privé :  un Macintosh LC475


----------



## yret (19 Décembre 2005)

Premier ordi; un ATARI 520 ST...:love: 

puis bien plus tard, un Performa 630 début 1996...et je l'ai encore ... en déco...:rateau:


----------



## greg2 (19 Décembre 2005)

Le tout premier c'était le Mac Plus avec dd ext de 20Mo.
J'avais essayé de faire fonctionner un Works ou un truc dans le genre pendant une heure sous ms-dos. l'horreur! :afraid: J'avais décidé ne plus jamais toucher un ordi.
Avec le mac plus, c'était d'une simplicité inimaginable à l'époque (surtout avec macwrite). :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Décembre 2005)

Moi ce fut un Amstrad 6128+ avec 32000 couleurs un exploit pour cette machine grâce au hardware spécifique...

Je lorgnais sur des atari et amiga qu mes amis avaient ... Et un avait un QUADRA en plus ! Donc je me suis mis au mac des années après...


----------



## DarkNeo (19 Décembre 2005)

Moi c'était sur un Apple 1 ou 2 je sais plus trop


----------



## I-bouk (20 Décembre 2005)

1er ordi , un amstrad cpc 6128 ! le bonheur avec tous ces jeux  
j'avais 5/10 ans et je m'éclatais a ikari warior, barbarians ( teken n'a rien inventé ) etc... ! Mon enfance a été bercé par ce magnifique ordi a lecteur de disquette tout grosse ^^

Puis venu un PC 486dsx2 66mhz en 1993 je crois , une bête de course pour l'époque ou les lecteurs de cd qui fallait mettre dans la boite avant d'incerer dans le lecteur que j'avais cassé... bref que du bonheur ou le starwars de l'époque et civilisation m'ont fait passer des nuits blanches ^^

Puis plus rien, des études ou ceux des lycées me suffisaient largement et ma console ( ps1 puis ps2 ) on largement compensées ^^ ( ordi pour jouer oui, ^^)

Puis 2003, embauché depuis 1 ans environs ?envie d'acheter un ordi et un pote fan de mac me donne l'envie d'acheter un Mac, avec mon budget de l'époque je m'était acheté le plus gros eMac ( 1ghz superdrive ) 2 ans de pure bonheur et découverte... ( et de jeux Kotor, RS6 raven shield, médal of honor... )

je galère toujours au boulot sous Windows, mais la paye a augmenté et au début de cette année je me suis fait un méga plaisir avec mon PowerMac g5 2x2 ... et la c'est world of warcraft qui me prend tout mon temps ! bref je joue toujours autant , seul les machines on évoluées, mais pas moi !

Sinon depuis mon frère a swicthé sur un iMac g5, l'autre pense sérieusement a acheter un Mac et mes vieux on racheté mon eMac..

Non, non je n'ai pas fait entièrement switché ma famille ^^


----------



## marlou (20 Décembre 2005)

moi c'était un ORIC 1 à l'époque des ZX81 et autres.... bref la préhistoire avec des heures passées à taper des programmes pompés sur hebdogiciel !! Je préfère mon powerbook mais après plusieurs heures, il ressemble parfois à ce bon vieil Oric! (il est temps que je change de machine non?)
Un seul regret: ne pas avoir acheté l'apple IIe qui m'a fait craqué il y a 20 ans dans une foire expo!


----------



## OlivierL (21 Décembre 2005)

Apple IIe, avec extension 128 ko et 80 colonnes. Jeux + programmation en Logo, puis en Basic.

Puis du PC quelconque...

Puis un iMac G5


----------



## Lain (21 Décembre 2005)

oric 1 puis très vite oric atmos

48ko de ram me semble.  un monstre donc capable de bouffer 2 pages écrans de carrés en 8 couleurs.


----------



## spritek (21 Décembre 2005)

Moi je n'ai plus la moindre idée de comment ça s'appelait :rateau: , je me souviens d'un écran monochrome vert et qu'il y avait des disquettes CF-2 (http://www.clive.nl/images/24336.jpg maxell) avec... Quelqu'un aurait un indice de la machine pour moi?? merci
Puis ce fût un pc p1 90mhz, ensuite p2 350, puis atlon 1800+ et enfin iMac G5 20'' 2Ghz :love: 

Voilà, si ma mémoire ne me fait pas trop défaut.


----------



## bugman (21 Décembre 2005)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai plus la moindre idée de comment ça s'appelait :rateau: , je me souviens d'un écran monochrome vert et qu'il y avait des disquettes CF-2 (http://www.clive.nl/images/24336.jpg maxell) avec... Quelqu'un aurait un indice de la machine pour moi?? merci



Ce devait etre un Amstrad CPC (664 ou 6128) certainement.


----------



## spritek (21 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Ce devait etre un Amstrad CPC (664 ou 6128) certainement.



Fort probablement, mais j'étais trop jeune... me souviens plus du tout du clavier que pour pouvoir identifier la bête :rose:


----------



## y&b (21 Décembre 2005)

spritek a dit:
			
		

> Fort probablement, mais j'étais trop jeune... me souviens plus du tout du clavier que pour pouvoir identifier la bête :rose:


 Il n'y a eu que ce modèle avec disquette, le précédent était à cassette audio . C'est donc forcement celui là .


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Décembre 2005)

J'ai retrouvé la photo de mon premier ordinateur.

Je pourrais me vanter d'avoir double-switcher


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé la photo de mon premier ordinateur.
> 
> Je pourrais me vanter d'avoir double-switcher


hahahaha :love: :style:


----------



## ikiki (22 Décembre 2005)

Salut 

Moi j'ai débuté vers 1993 (j'étais alors en 4ème ou 3ème) avec un Amiga 500 plus :love:  






Mais il me semble avoir tripatouillé le clavier d'un ordi à l'école primaire (Atari ou Amstrad, ou autre), tout rouge, lecteur K7, clavier IR - fait marquant - qu'il fallait incliner à 45 degré pour qu'il fonctionne...   :mouais:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Décembre 2005)

Mmmmm... Tout premier ordinateur touché? Un TO7, vers 1990, comme beaucoup de ma génération, à l'école primaire.

Dans la famille? Un Amstrad 6128, en 1990 aussi, celui de mes cousins.

Premier virus vu? Sur le PC de mon cousin, en 1991, un 386. Il a paumé toutes ses données, après qu'un antivirus pourri aie infecté le reste du PC avec le virus isolé  

Premier Mac touché? Chez ma marraine, fin 1992, quand son fils s'est acheté un PowerBook Duo 230 pour ses hautes études de commerce.

Premier ordinateur perso? Un Compaq Presario fin 1998, avec un AMD K6-II 333 MHz, et win98... rapidement remplacé par win2000, qui reste à mon avis à ce jour la meilleure version de windaube.

Premier Mac? Et bien... le PowerBook Duo 230 du fils de ma marraine, en fin 1999... sisi 


Le reste, n'est qu'une suite de chiffres :

- 1999, je récupère l'Amstrad CPC464 de ma cousine, histoire de faire mumuse avec le Basic.

- 2000, revente du PC, après avoir redoublé (sisi, c'est méchant les parents de temps en temps... mais on ne va pas se plaindre, comme vous le verrez ensuite).

- Découlement logique, je me retrouve avec le Duo 230 comme seule machine, et je découvre subitement que le Mac est largement en avance sur le PC (sisi, j'ai vraiment trouvé que le PowerBook Duo 230, avec ses maigres 80 Mo de DD et son écran noir et blanc, sous système 7.1, était largement plus avancé que le PC sous win2000 !)

- aout 2002, j'achète d'occasion un PowerBook 1400cs 117 MHz chez Microccase, histoire d'avancer un peu plus... et de retrouver ma connexion au net !

- décembre 2002, étriqué dans les 750 Mo du DD interne, je le vire pour un 12 Go... on respire, mais les mp3 avec iTunes 2 sur cette bécane, c'est dur, faut rien faire en même temps si tu veux pas que ça coupe 

- janvier 2003, j'achète, toujours d'occasion, un PowerMac 6360 chez MacWay, pour récupérer une liaison Ethernet, et ainsi avoir ma première liaison ADSL... et découvrir que maintenant c'est plus la connexion qui rame, mais l'ordinateur qui arrive plus à suivre ! 

- juillet 2003, enfin du neuf : un PowerBook 12" Rev.A, 867 MHz, 384 Mo de RAM, 60 Go de DD, SuperDrive !

- décembre 2003, premier iPod, un iPod 3G 40 Go.

- juillet 2004, passage au sans-fil avec une carte AirPort Extreme dans le Mac (merci Mackie ! ) et une borne AirPort Express.

- septembre 2004, changement de taille, avec un PowerBook 15" Rev.C 1,5 GHz, 1 Go de RAM, 80 Go de DD, l'option 128 Mo de VRAM et le SuperDrive.

- janvier 2005, deuxième iPod, un iPod shuffle 1 Go.

- aout 2005, revente du PowerBook 12" à ma s½urette (coucou s½urette ).

- septembre 2005, récupération d'un PowerBook 5300cs (il me manque toujours l'adaptateur secteur pour le faire redémarrer).

- novembre 2005, troisième iPod, un iPod nano 4 Go, en provenance directe du Japon.


Voilà donc pour moi


----------



## DarkNeo (22 Décembre 2005)

Oua ! ca c'est de l'historique !!! 


			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Moi j'ai débuté vers 1993 (j'étais alors en 4ème ou 3ème) avec un Amiga 500 plus :love:
> 
> ...



Tiens j'ai eu ca aussi après 
Puis ensuite j'ai dérivé sur les consoles PS , N64 et re PS.
Puis enfin un nouvel ordi.

- 1 intel celeron 600 MHZ : un truc bien pourri avec winmegadaube millenium 

et aujourd'hui c'est un AMD Atlhon 2400 + avec winpastropdaube XP dont je ne me plais très très très très peu


----------



## Feroce (26 Décembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, collectionnent les vieux ordinateurs ou ont un parc informatique un peu conséquent, j'ai crée en FileMaker 8 une application qui permet de gérer tout cela.
Le but de cette applic est surtout de pouvoir sortir un inventaire complet du matériel.
Je ne prends pas en compte la topologie réseau, etc etc.

Je la donne évidemment gratuitement 

Ceux que ca interesse peuvent aller télécharger ça sur http://membres.lycos.fr/alterman/Parc_informatique.zip .

Je ferai sans doute un tutorial plus tard... Mais le tout est assez simple d'utilisation.


----------



## yret (26 Décembre 2005)

Sinon je me souviens que mon grand-père a démarré avec le tout premier ordinateur personnel à savoir le SINCLAIR ZX 81 ! il l'avait installé de manière à gérer sa station radio-amateur...

Personne n'a débuté avec ce petit "bijou" ? :love:


----------



## Imaginus (26 Décembre 2005)

Ah le Sinclair :love:

Non helas il fallait un certain pouvoir d'achat à l'epoque pour l'avoir


----------



## ROB 59 (26 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour
Mon premier un ZX 81


----------



## Komac (26 Décembre 2005)

Houuu, moi j'ai débuté avec une rareté à l'époque... le "Commodore C64" avec lecteur de cassette audio 
programmation de jeux en basic, une dizaine d'heure environ pour un truc tout pourrave en noir et blanc :rateau: 
et mon premier Mac, un LC II, sur lequel je faisais tourner Photoshop 3.0, Illustrator 5.0 et XPress 3.3 et ça roulait bien (bon... Photoshop, ça ramait un peu mais c'était gérable)


----------



## Bilbo (26 Décembre 2005)

*Commodore PET*
Micro-processeur: 6502
Mémoire: 8K RAM, 14K ROM
Système d'exploitation: ROM BASIC
Résolution: 40 colonnes de texte avec des caractères graphiques (pour faire des cadres par exemple)

Toute une époque. 

À+


----------



## Feroce (26 Décembre 2005)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Houuu, moi j'ai débuté avec une rareté à l'époque... le "Commodore C64" avec lecteur de cassette audio



Tellement une rareté qu'il est considéré comme l'ordinateur le plus vendu de toute l'histoire de l'informatique, avec des millions de ventes


----------



## Bilbo (26 Décembre 2005)

Feroce a dit:
			
		

> Tellement une rareté qu'il est considéré comme l'ordinateur le plus vendu de toute l'histoire de l'informatique, avec des millions de ventes


Je me demandais qui allait lever ce lièvre. J'ai été idiot : ça ne pouvait être que toi.  

À+


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> un LC II, sur lequel je faisais tourner XPress 3.3 et ça roulait bien



T'as de la chance il a encore pas été mis à jour...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance il a encore pas été mis à jour...


 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *Commodore PET*
> Micro-processeur: 6502
> Mémoire: 8K RAM, 14K ROM
> Système d'exploitation: ROM BASIC
> ...



Sur le bandeau, je lis "PET ... Professionnal" ... Un Tamagoshi géant professionnel avant l'heure ?


----------



## Komac (27 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais qui allait lever ce lièvre. J'ai été idiot : ça ne pouvait être que toi.
> 
> À+




Arf...


----------



## Komac (27 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance il a encore pas été mis à jour...



quoi ? le LC II ou Xpress 3.3  

:rateau: 

 

(c'est terrible les fins d'année)


----------



## jphg (28 Décembre 2005)

un pc
marque inconnue
avec deux lecteurs de disquettes (wouah !)
et un Led d'activité vert qui me faisait changer la disquette pendant qu'elle tournait ("vite, il faut changer les disquettes pendant que c'est vert !" erreur d'ergonomie)

Edit: un Amstrad je crois, si c'est possible...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Le fil de discussion sur Truong me fait venir cette question : Sur quelle machine avez vous fais vos premieres armes ? Apple IIe ? commodore ? Atari ?
> Moi c'était un ZX Sinclair dont voici les caractéristiques ( accrochez vous )
> 
> *CPU:* Z80 à 3.5 MHz
> ...



un Mac SE payé une fortune !


----------



## jphg (28 Décembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> 1er ordi , un amstrad cpc 6128 ! le bonheur avec tous ces jeux
> j'avais 5/10 ans et je m'éclatais a ikari warior, barbarians ( teken n'a rien inventé ) etc... ! Mon enfance a été bercé par ce magnifique ordi a lecteur de disquette tout grosse



ah oui, ah oui !!






La page Barbarian sur Wikipedia

Je retiens surtout le bruit de la décapitation qui était particulièrement bien réussi ! ("scrotch!")

qq pages :
ici, là ou là


----------



## trevise (28 Décembre 2005)

Qu'est ce que j'ai pu baver devant le 6128, d'autant plus qu'il y avait un moniteur qui faisait aussi télé si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## rubren (28 Décembre 2005)

Moi en 1981 avec le Sinclair ZX81...quand j'y repense... cet ordi avait fait un carton.






Pour ceux que ça intéresse ou qui souhaitent avoir un aperçu de la bête   c'est ICI


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Décembre 2005)

Un Apple IIc en 1982...


----------



## françois25 (28 Décembre 2005)

pour ma part c'etait un atari st e qui va bien....
et je jouais à out run avec emotion.

Quel souvenir les echanges de disquettes au collège !


----------



## marsu_381 (28 Décembre 2005)

La première machine de la maison était un amiga 2000 avec 3Mo de RAM. Puis il est arrive ce 486 avec une lègere régréssion au niveau du système d'exploitation (win 3.1) .
Sinon au milieu des années 80 j'avais touché les thomson de l'école primaire.

Aujourd hui j'ai un powerbook 15'. Sinon le 1er apple à la maison est un LC. Une jolie boite à pizza. Entre les 2 il y a eu quelques PC. L'amiga a été vendu. Mais depuis quelques un on était rachetés.
La diversité des machine de cette époque manque un peu aujourd hui. Les bons vieux troll amiga / atari et le reste.


----------



## bugman (29 Décembre 2005)

Lut,

Pour en revenir au CPC (pour ce qui en ont eu), ca ne vous manques pas trop les bons jeux d'aventures textuels comme SRAM I & II (peut etre mon preferé, j'ai encore la musique dans la tête) ? Perso, j'adorais y entrer des gros mots  le resultat y etait toujours surprenant !

Que de souvenirs !

@+,
Bug.


----------



## I-bouk (29 Décembre 2005)

Waou, j'avais complètement oublié ce jeux ! ah que d'émotion et de souvenir  

Sinon des jeux comme Prohibition !  , Renegade  avec ca super music électronique  ,je ne sais meme pas le nombre d'heure que j'ai passé, mais ca doit être énorme ..


----------



## geoffrey (29 Décembre 2005)

J'ai retrouvé des photos de mon premier ordinateur : Sanyo MSX (ou MSX 2, je sais plus...), au début des années 80 (entre 82 et 85, j'ai une mémoire atroce).











Les jeux étaient quasiment introuvable en France 

Et voila les specs de la "bete"



> Processor: Zilog Z80A running at 3.58 MHz
> ROM: 48 kB
> BIOS + Extended BIOS (32 kB)
> MSX BASIC V2.0 (16 kB)
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

quel monstre de puissance !


----------



## geoffrey (29 Décembre 2005)

Le plus fun c'était passer une journée à tapper un programme en basic, pour avoir soit :
- une coupure de courant (ou le chat qui s'amuse avec le cable)
- la sauvegarde du programme qui plante
- une erreur indebugable

J'en rigole encore 

Mais y'avait quand meme deux, trois jeux top, un jeu de foot qui mettait loin la concurrence, Yi Ar Kung Fu II (je suis pas sur de l'orthographe) et un jeu de simulation de sport by konami (dont un  1500m à faire en tappant comme un malade sur la touche entrée pendant 5 minutes).

Je veux redevenir jeune


----------



## jeromemac (29 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un Apple IIc en 1982...


ah moins qu'ils se gourent chez "aventure apple"



> Modèles      Année    Caractéristiques
> Apple II     1977    Le premier ordinateur vendu "prêt à l'emploi"
> Apple II+     1979    Mise à jour de l'Apple II
> Apple IIe     1983    Version étendue de l'Apple II (malgré 75% de puces en moins)
> ...


http://www.aventure-apple.com/ordis/apple2.html

comment t'as fait pour avoir l'apple IIc avant sa sortie 

moi j'etais petit, mais c'etait un apple IIe, j'etais un pro du basic quelques années plus tard
des tas de jeux (meme microsoft eek flight simulator 1 ou 2 je sais plus )
et il marche encore, quand je retourne chez mes parents, je m'eclate toujours autant sur load runner, le jeux le plus dur et passionnant que j'ai jamais pu finir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ah moins qu'ils se gourent chez "aventure apple"
> 
> 
> http://www.aventure-apple.com/ordis/apple2.html
> ...




DJ est un spécialiste des avant-premières, déjà, petit, il à eu un boulier compteur chinois ... C'était en 248 avant Jésus christ, alors que le modèle officiel n'est sorti en boutiques qu'en 244.   

coucou: Joël, si tu nous r'garde  )


----------



## La Toune (31 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je suis né en 80, alors j'ai commencé sur le Mac Plus...
Mac Paint, Pong.
Et souvenez-vous des photos pornos ! C'était pratiquement du pointillisme en noir et blanc !!!
C'était les premières photos sur ordis d'ailleurs, je crois.
Bref, pour les nostalgiques comme moi, allez voir ce site.
Vous le connaissez déjà peut-être il était indiqué dans le dernier SVM.
En tous cas, tout est là : le bruit du ventilo du Mac Plus, le pong, le long démarrage avec le "p'tit mac qui sourie", les "Une erreur grave est survenue, redemarrez votre ordinateur" avec la petite bombe qui fait flipper bien sûr !, Les fonds d'écran variés : briques noires, briques blanches ou pois, et bien sûr les photos pornos ! Dommage, je n'ai pas trouvé le jeu Lode Runner ! J'étais un grand fan de ce jeu. Je crois que c'est encore mon pérféré d'ailleurs.


----------



## xmastotoro (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous et bonne année 2006 :rateau: ,

moi j'ai débuté avec mon grand frère sur un ZX81... il y a environ 20 ans :mouais: 

et depuis 2 semaines mon premier Mac : iMac G5 17" :love: 


A+


----------



## brubru (3 Janvier 2006)

J'avais "programmé" une animation sur un MO5 (ou un TO7, je sais plus) pour un exam oral lors de mon bac d'arts appliqués : c'était des carrés, des lignes, peut-être d'autres formes aussi, sur des sons, qui s'affichaient, glissaient, s'effaçaient ensuite. Cétait dans les années 80.

Ensuite j'ai eu un pote ave qui je jouais à Chaos Engine sur son Commodore 64 (dans ces années là aussi).

J'ai découvert le mac dans une école de communication (je pense que c'était un LC, avec Quark Xpress, Mac Paint, et il me semble bien qu'il y avait Photoshop aussi... puis en agence de pub la même année, donc en 90/91). Mon premier mac acheté moi-même fut un SE/30, puis un LC 475, un Performa 6400, et enfin un G4 !

Sinon, j'ai découvert le net sur des macs (sans doute des PPC) en Espagne, puis sur mon LC475, en 1996. Ca fera dix ans, là !


----------



## HmJ (3 Janvier 2006)

J'ai commence avec un Oric Atmos. 

http://www.system-cfg.com/photos/oric_atmos_1.jpg

Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas, un seul mot : l'Aigle D'Or. Avant mon pere etait passe par ZX81 et Oric 1.


----------



## force (4 Janvier 2006)

Quel succès ce sujet ! 
C'est que ça nous fait l'effet "madeleine de Proust", tos ces souvenirs. Et ça nous rajeunit pas, ma bonne dame ! Surtout qu'on vient à peine de passer une nouvelle année. Pensez donc !
Bon, je sacrifie moi aussi aux souvenirs émus... 
J'ai commencé en 1988 avec un Mac Plus, MacWrite, MacPaint et PageMaker pour publier un annuaire professionnel. C'était le pied (expression datée de la fin du XXe siècle).
Depuis, j'ai grandi et les Mac aussi, heureusement !
Aujourd'hui, je travaille, je m'amuse, j'écoute de la zique, je regarde des films, je crée des DVD (j'en passe et des meilleures) avec un AluBook. C'est toujours le pied.
Au suivant !


----------



## bobthefox (4 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a eu que ce modèle avec disquette, le précédent était à cassette audio . C'est donc forcement celui là .




il y a eu trois modele de CPC.  de chez amstrad 

Le 464 avec 64k de ram a cassette.

le  664 avec 64k de ram a disquette 

le  6128 avec 128k de ram a disquette


----------



## I-bouk (4 Janvier 2006)

Mais ca reste le cpc 6128 le plus connu


----------



## LeProf (4 Janvier 2006)

Je voulais un ZX81 sinclair mais ils partaient comme des petits pains d'où souvent des ruptures de stock ... alors je me suis retrouvé avec ça :





le premier ordinateur à cartouche


----------



## moPod (4 Janvier 2006)

Je vous aime bien tous, avec l'âge d'or de l'ordinateur comme on l'entendait dans les années 80...malgré le fait que j'aurais bien aimé vivre cette période enthousiasmante (attendez Apple et son premier bébé gravé dans le bois, j'adore...) je n'ai pas pu parce que je n'ai pas assez d'années derrière moi !

- Pour ma part, c'est mon Papa (vecteur dans l'informatique familial pour tous apparement) qui s'était acheté un Macintosh avec son imprimante couleur (je me souviens c'était le luxe à l'époque, dans le début des années 92-94) un tout intégré avec lecteur de disquette et écran d'environ 8 pouces couleur, devait être sous Système 6 ou 7 je sais pas. J'adorais . Il l'a revendu à un étudiant qques temps plus tard pour 10 000 Francs !
- Ensuite, un PC (vu que mon père devait coller à la norme (merd*que) de l'éducation nationale sous PC, chez un assembleur, un Pentium 133 Mhz, 32 Mo de RAM, 1,2 Go de DD et de la vidéo à 2 Mo de Vram. Ecran de 15 pouces, génial à l'époque. 10 000 Francs en 96-97 = AIE ! C'est la que j'ai commencé à tout découvrir les ordinateurs !
- Un PC de ma gd-mère acheté chez Auchan dans les mêmes années, super-surprise même si c'était pas vraiment pour moi. Encore une tite fortune mais il marche encrore 
- Un autre PC en 2001 (et oui on a vécu jusque là sans rien d'autre lol), un Pentium E III à 800Mhz avec 128 Mo de Ram et 20 Go de DD et 32 de Vram. Ecran catho. de 17 Pouces, acheté cher encore. La, c'est carrement parti en vrille, je bidouillais tout et manipulais le formatage windosien acceléré parfaitement. J'ai vite compris que 98 devait laisser place à 2000 et plus tard XP (que j'ai acheté légalement !) 
- Je me suis mis au hardware sérieusement en montant pièce par pièce achetées sur Internet un ordinateur, le plus économique possible avec le max. de puissance. C'était un Athlon XP2000+ 512 Mo de RAM et un ATI 9000 Pro avec 64 Mo "DDR" (innovation de l'époque) avec une carte mère Asustek encore reconnue comme très bonne de nos jours avec de l'USB 2.0 a foison, du Firewire et du SATA (annoncé comme la nouvelle norme) ! Ecran plat de 15 pouces a prix bas, formatage tous les 30 jours et plantage tous les 15 jours dans le meilleurs des cas. Je commencais à ressentir la grosse "horreur" de Windows et je cherchais tout pour qu'il ait un aspect d'un Mac, du moins sur l'écran lol.
- Je suis passé aux (dernières) choses sérieuses en vendant mon assemblé pour acheté un Dell de compétition. P4 à 2,6 Ghz HyperThreaning avec 1 Go de Ram et une Geforce avec 64 Mo DDR, 120 Go de DD. Génial et revendu un bon prix pour...switcher ! Je m'étais acheté un Dell en misant sur la fiabilité (au moins) du matériel mais j'ai vite déjanté...
- Premier Mac à moi, un iMac G4 tournesol avec SuperDrive et 1 Go ! 160 Go de DD et tout le sans fil. Machine géniale ! J'adore cette machine vraiment, elle me manque, elle était très originale. Je l'ai vendu 6-7 mois plus tard à un très bon prix.
-Arrivé de mon premier iPod ! un iPod Mini Gris importé des US, vite revendu pour un bleu. J'ai gardé le bleu jusqu'au vacances d'été dernières, un 4 Go.
- Acheté mon Mac d'ou je vous parle, un iMac G5 20 pouces 1,8Ghz, SuperDrive, 1,5 Go et tout le sans fil avec le clavier et la souris Apple. C'est une machine parfaite, que je prefère légèrement aux nouveaux iMacs iSight. Elle a un travail d'intégration inouie et toutes les personnes qui le voit me demandent où est l'unité centrale  .J'ai acheté aussi avec mon premier iMac un disque dur externe de chez MacWay de 250 Go en USB 2, FireWire 400/800 qui est très très bon.
- Après avoir vendu mon Mini Bleu, j'ai voulu m'acheter un iPod couleur 20 Go (besoin de place  ). Il m'a bien satisfait, vraiment. Je l'ai vendu ya 2 mois pour m'acheter un iPod vidéo 30 Go. J'adore cet iPod, je prefère son design à tous les autres, je ne l'ai pas vraiment acheté pour sa fonction vidéo (bien qu'elle me satisfasse bien) mais surtout pour son design vraiment époustouflant (attendez, 1 cm pour 30 Go...j'adore). Le Nano m'a fait bcp d'effet même si j'aurais bien aimé en avoir un pr sa finesse, sa capacité n'est pas la mienne.

Voilà, j'ai voulu changer mon iMac contre un "iSight" mais me suis dit que la différence était très minime et que de changer de machine surtout pr moi (étudiant) revenait bcp trop cher. Je suis intéréssé par les PB mais bon. Je pense que mon prochaine Mac sera un Mac Intel des vacances d'été prochaines...et peut être portable qui sait.

Quel récit, ouf, je me suis revu tapé sur mon 133 Mhz...

Et ce n'est pas fini, je n'ai que 17 ans !! 

moPod +

PS/ Pour ceux qui se demanderaient comment j'ai pu acheter autant de machines et qui se disent que le compte à Papa s'est vidé se trompent, je suis très bon en affaire et surtout en revente !! :O


----------



## LeProf (4 Janvier 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> - Ensuite, un PC (vu que mon père devait coller à la norme (merd*que) de l'éducation nationale sous PC, chez un assembleur, un Pentium 133 Mhz, 32 Mo de RAM, 1,2 Go de DD et de la vidéo à 2 Mo de Vram. Ecran de 15 pouces, génial à l'époque. 10 000 Francs en 96-97 = AIE !



Pour ma part en 1995 : un des premier pentium 90 ... Oui Oui vous savez ceux qui avez un bug au niveau de la nieme décimale de la virgule flottante.... avec carte controleur etc.... 20000F de l'époque payé avec mon argent de poche de pauvre étudiant....ça m'a fait mal qu'en 6 mois plus tard sortaient les premiers Pentium 133 puis 200.... et que le mien ne vallait plus un clou


----------



## Imaginus (4 Janvier 2006)

Ah vi j'me souviens !! Mais le bug ne concernait que les Pentium 60 de l'epoque...
Le Pentium 66,75 et le 90 sont passés au travers...


----------



## Imaginus (4 Janvier 2006)

*Souvenirs souvenirs :

Pentium Accronym* 
P - Produces 
E - Erroneous 
N - Numbers 
T - Through 
I - Incorrect 
U - Understanding of 
M - Mathematics


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Moi, j'avais Putain d'Engin Non Terminé, Induement Utilisé Mathématiquement


----------



## xmastotoro (5 Janvier 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commence avec un Oric Atmos.
> 
> http://www.system-cfg.com/photos/oric_atmos_1.jpg
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas, un seul mot : l'Aigle D'Or. Avant mon pere etait passe par ZX81 et Oric 1.


 
Ah punaise l'Aigle d'Or : quel souvenir!!! 

C'est aussi bon que de se souvenir de Dungeon master sur Atari ST (ou Amiga peut-être???)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

DM était sur les deux, j'ai même joué à sa suite (DM 2, pas Chaos strike Back) sur Mac


----------



## Macoute (5 Janvier 2006)

Pour ma part, un Amiga 1200 (avec un grand 'A')


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi, ils en ont aussi fait avec un petit "a" ? :rateau:


----------



## MortyBlake (6 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, ils en ont aussi fait avec un petit "a" ? :rateau:



Comme disait un  comte de mes amis, "les bon comtes font les bon Amis, Gars"


:rose: :rose: :rose:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait un  comte de mes amis, "les bon comtes font les bon Amis, Gars"
> 
> 
> :rose: :rose: :rose:  :love:



Mais non, mon bon, t'as mal compris, ton comte avait plein de potes moines bouddistes, il te disait "les bons comtes font les bonzes amis Gars" 

Dès que je passe à Paris, je te fais signe.


----------



## Nebuchad34 (8 Janvier 2006)

Le plus vieil ordi que j'ai connu, c'est mon grand-père qui l'avait récupéré à son bureau qui changeait totue l'installation. C'était un amstrad mais je me souvient plsu de la référence.

Lecteur de disquette 5" 1/4, et un petit écran LCD vert sur fond noir qui se déplier du dessus

ça ressemblait un peu à ça :

http://laurent.flaum.free.fr/amstrad-ppc640.jpg  ( c'éatit peut-être même celui là mais je me souviens plsu trop )

Et à 8 ans je découvre l'informatique "moderne" à l'école et mes parents m'achete mon premier ordianteur. C'était un PC Fujitsu-Siemens sous WIn95 (ou 98 je sais plus) avec 2Go de dd à 200 ou 250 Mhz. Une vraie daube !!!! On l'a vite retourné à Carrefour après X plantages, ils nous l'ont remboursé.

Je me suis alors tourné vers un assembleur qui, pour le même prix, m'a monté un K6-II à 350 Mhz avec 64Mo de RAm, Win98 et 8go de dd ....

Ensuite un Duron 1.8 Ghz avec 256 de RAM et un DD Seagate 30GB

et Puis plus récemment un Athlon XP 2600+ avec 1Ghz de ram et Xp, un DD WD200Go et 120Go et 60Go + le vieux seagate qui tiens tjrs le coup !)

(et en septembre prochain, si possible, un Powerbook à base de Yonah...)


----------



## peon.master (8 Janvier 2006)

Canon X-07 !!!!
voir ici: http://www.silicium.org/calc/x07/physique.htm

Les programmes et données étaient sauvegardés sur k7 audio. C'est un petit ordi sympa avec lequel j'ai fait mes premiers pas en programmation.


----------



## Rayon (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple II+ aaah le 6502 ....


----------



## Benji (10 Janvier 2006)

ZX81 de Sinclair


----------



## seblefou (10 Janvier 2006)

hugh les aminches

J'ai commencé en 1986 sur un TO7 au fond de ma salle de classe en CM2, c'est là que j'ai pondu mes premiers programmes en tortue... souvenirs, souvenirs...
Mais mon vrai premier ordi est un zx81 (qui fonctionne toujours) acheté d'occas 100 francs en 1986... ah King Kong en noir&blanc, c'était bien quand même...


----------



## ultrabody (11 Janvier 2006)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Le fil de discussion sur Truong me fait venir cette question : Sur quelle machine avez vous fais vos premieres armes ? Apple IIe ? commodore ? Atari ?
> Moi c'était un ZX Sinclair dont voici les caractéristiques ( accrochez vous )
> 
> *CPU:* Z80 à 3.5 MHz
> ...


 
je crois bien que c'était une vieux ATARI puis,  je suis passé à l'Amstrad CPC464 avec bomberban... ^^ et notamment " Opération Wolf" !!

^^


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

ZX81, Commodore 64, Mona Lisa :love:, Sinclair Spectrum .

Que de bons souvenirs: la programmation des sprites, la découverte du FORTRAN


----------



## jphg (20 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> *Souvenirs souvenirs :
> 
> Pentium Accronym*
> P - Produces
> ...



hihihi ! 
moi j'avais (mais rien à voir ou presque) pour NTSC (le format video américain, différent du Pal ou du Secam)

N - never
T - twice
S - the same
C - color


----------



## jphg (20 Janvier 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Sinon des jeux comme Prohibition !



ah ouiiiiiii !! lol


remember this :


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> ah ouiiiiiii !! lol
> 
> 
> remember this :



Tiens, tu as ressorti l'Arche du Capitaine Blood du frigatorium ?  

J'avais ça sur mon Atari ST


----------



## toilazic (6 Février 2006)

aaah! le 1040ste qui était mieux étudié que le simple st pour faire de la zic... 
le panard total juste le lecteur de disquette 3"1/2 en double densité qui a fini par déconner franchement suite à une utilisation très poussée.et comme son nom l'indique... 1Mo de ram et notator alpha une clef de protection du prg sur le coté et un écran couleur.
il y a peu de temps et parce que j'avais eu la mauvaise idée de préter mon atari et l'écran j'ai pu trouver un écran "haute résolution de l'époque" mais en noir et blanc cette fois ci... parce que le couleur avait cramé chez celui chez qui il avait séjourné  
si quelqu'un sait ou je peut trouver un lecteur de disquettes soit en DD ou en HD si c'est possible avec un driver ?  
j'ai voulu passer la vitesse au dessus... mais le falcon n'a pas bien fonctionné surtout racheté par la marque de cubase ... retrouvé en rack...et comme je n'ai jamais aimé cubase...
bref... j'ai HET un ...pc   :hein: et grace à lui et à plusieurs autres pc par la suite j'ai pu gouter aux joies de tous ce qui n'est pas de la mao !
aujourd'hui j'ai un PB G4 17" 2Go de ram et un DD externe en FW de 1To et un 2eme écran en 19" et plein d'autres trucs pour faire de la zic ...
et je me vois enfin à nouveau à faire de la mao. et juste de la zic !
merci Mac!


----------



## Auréli1 (6 Février 2006)

Pour moi, c'était une Alice de chez Matra Hachette, je l'ai toujours et elle fonctionne encore !

Aurélien


----------



## toilazic (6 Février 2006)

464cpc? 6128?


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2006)

macplus en '86, ensuite un classic (boulot tout ça), Atari 1040 Ste à la maison (musique) 
Après , sais plus exactement, entre le SE 30, LC..., PPC 4400  iMac bondy blue, iBook palourde blue, (boulot), Performa 6300, iMac DV+, 2 iBooks, iMac G5 et PB15".
Alors, résumé, Macplus au boulot et Atari à la maison  , (je ne suis pas sûr de l'ordre)

En parlant de tout ça, si quelqu'un peut lire mes disquettes Atari (midi files) je suis preneur. Mon Atari rangé dans le garage n'as pas survécu l'inondation de 1999


----------



## zerozerosix (6 Février 2006)

Rhhaa mon premier ordi... un Atari 800 XL, avec un lecteur de cassette, qui mettait 5 min montre en main pour charger un jeu, avec une fois sur 2 un beau "LOAD ERROR", qui vous dégoutait bien... Et tout ça ça nous ramène en 1983 (ouch).

Atari 800XL


----------



## momo-fr (6 Février 2006)

Professionnellement un Digital PDP 11/23 (mini système Unix) qui équipait une console GeniGraphic de production d'image fixe "haute résolution"... ceci en 19.... heu... 87. 
Ensuite les premier PC XT, AT, etc...
A la maison le premier ordi fût un Amstrad, je ne sais plus lequel, mais le système était à fenêtre/souris, Gem quelque chose non ?
Après j'ai touché au taf un Mac II FX, et le premier Mac at home fut un Quadra 650... s'en est suivi des clones, des iMac... et au taf des PPC jusqu'au bi-proc G4...


----------



## wayne (11 Février 2006)

Sans DD, un lecteur 3,5 pouces, Ram 128 Ko, Quand j'y pense...


----------



## Max London (11 Février 2006)

Moi ma mère à eu un Mac Plus, c'était mignon tout plein avec Crystal Quest (que je considère encore bien plus ammusant que de nombreux jeux récent...).  Elle a eu un autre mac, avec lecteur CD et disquette (le combo de l'époque), puis ce fut la Révolution et j'ai eu mon propre PowerMac 7200/90.  Quand on a eu l'iMac G3 Bleu, je vous dis pas l'émerveilement devant le design et la puissance.  Puis,  ma mère s'est acheté un iBook G4.

Et ce derniers moi, j'ai eu des dizaines d'ordinateur chez moi car je ne savait pas lequel choisir.  Est passé:
un PowerMac G3 ("vendu tel quel", mouais, vendu avec la totalité des pieces en panne)
un PowerMac G4 Graphic
un PowerMac G4 Agp
un iMac Core Duo, qui est retourné une fois en réparation.

Mon budget était au départ de 100 euros, juste pour avoir plus que les 7 go de l'iMac G3 pour stocker de la musique, puis il a successivement augmenté pour passer a 1000 euros.  Je remercie également Supermoquette, Jaipatoukompri et les autres qui m'ont bien aidé dans mon expérience Mac de ces 6 derniers mois 

Vive la société de consommation!


----------



## valoriel (12 Février 2006)

mes premiers pas sur un mac:

le macintosh portable! premier portable commercialisé par apple...
j'ai passé des heures a joué à shufflepuck café 

mon premier mac:

un LC 475 qui marche toujours d'ailleurs

puis vint le temps de l'iMac G3, celui de l'iMac G4 et peut être bientôt celui de l'iMac?

*je parle de mes macs là! parce que sinon, dans la famille, il y en a eu un paquet d'autres *


----------



## Feroce (12 Février 2006)

toilazic a dit:
			
		

> aaah! le 1040ste qui était mieux étudié que le simple st pour faire de la zic...
> le panard total juste le lecteur de disquette 3"1/2 en double densité qui a fini par déconner franchement suite à une utilisation très poussée.et comme son nom l'indique... 1Mo de ram et notator alpha une clef de protection du prg sur le coté et un écran couleur.
> il y a peu de temps et parce que j'avais eu la mauvaise idée de préter mon atari et l'écran j'ai pu trouver un écran "haute résolution de l'époque" mais en noir et blanc cette fois ci... parce que le couleur avait cramé chez celui chez qui il avait séjourné
> si quelqu'un sait ou je peut trouver un lecteur de disquettes soit en DD ou en HD si c'est possible avec un driver ?
> ...



Si le STE était largement mieux en terme d'audio que le ST, la partie MIDI était 100% identique.
Ne te plains pas de l'écran "haute résolution mais N&B", il est de qualité et a une bonne vitesse de rafraichissement, ce qui n'était pas le cas des couleurs RGB tournant à 50hz.
Pour le floppy, la plupart des lecteurs 3"1/2 PC fonctionnent sans problème, les Sony sont une valeur sure cependant. Depuis quand faut-il un driver pour faire fonctionner un floppy ? On est pas sur Mac OS X, quand même...
Sinon, le Falcon n'a pas été racheté par Steinberg, par contre, des clones ont été produits par C-Lab, donc l'éditeur de Notator, l'ancetre de Logic Audio... Comme les Falcon Mk2 ou MK-X.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2006)

Feroce a dit:
			
		

> Ne te plains pas de l'écran "haute résolution mais N&B", il est de qualité et a une bonne vitesse de rafraichissement, ce qui n'était pas le cas des couleurs RGB tournant à 50hz.



Ben, il est vrai qu'on avait pas le confort des 72hz de l'écran monochrome sur les ST (rien, +, f ou e), mais il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui se servaient de leurs écrans couleur à 50hz, alors qu'il suffisait de mettre dans le dossier "Auto" un petit programme nommé, si mes souvenirs sont bons "50-60.prg" pour les faire tourner à 60hz, ce qui, point de vue confort visuel, comblait bien 75% de la différence avec le monochrome.


----------



## Thanidran (12 Février 2006)

pour ma part ce fut un A1200


----------



## macaddicted (12 Février 2006)

j'ai démarré vraiment avec un APPLE 2C  boosté au max de memoire, DD externe et même lecteur cd ! bonne machine que je pouvais emmener partout grace à sa poignée


----------



## dupontrodo (13 Février 2006)

Moi, j'ai commencé sur le Mac de mes parents, un PowerPC Performa 6200, c'était le début des lecteurs CD-Rom je me souviens ... On avait aussi l'imprimante jet d'encre noir et blanc Apple (c'était des Canon estampillées Apple je crois non ???)
Puis qques années plus tard je suis passé du côté obscur avant de revenir avec mon Mac Mini  en septembre dernier
Rodo


----------



## wolverine (13 Février 2006)

salut !

moi j'ai debuté sur un pc j'y suis resté pendant 10ans et ce week end je me suis payé un macintel et franchement mac c'est super et j'en suis content ,mon pc je suis pas pret de l'allumer et pourtant il est bien configuré mais la mac c'est trop top !!!


----------



## baki (13 Février 2006)

Le Spectrum 128K+2 m'a fait rêver avec son lecteur de cassette intégré. Chaque jeu se méritait et de mandait 5 à 10 minutes de chargement. Ahh les Way of Tiger, ou Out Run avec leurs magnifiques graphismes et leurs couleurs baveuses. Le temps a bien passé. Maintenant 5 minutes d'attente, je pète les plombs  

mon parcours :
spectrum 128k+2
atari 520 stf/ste ah les jeux en 16 couleurs (parfois plus)
falcon 030, le dieu de la musique
powermac 7200/75 Mgh, ah le démarrage sous Mac OS, l'impression de rentrer dans un monde sacré
powermac blanc-bleu 300 Mhz
macmini 1,42
powermac g5 dualcore 2 Ghz


----------



## Nounours_2099 (13 Février 2006)

Baki, je pense qu'on a dû débuter en même temps....

Moi, ca a été avec un Amstrad CPC 464 (+ achat de 64KO !!! à 600Frs  + lecteur de disquettes) Mon CPC, c'était Robocop.. J'en avais pour 10 minutes à chaque fois pour tout brancher... Mon papa et ma maman me l'ont offert pour mon nöel 1985... J'avais 11 ans....

Puis, j'ai revendu robocop pour un Amiga 500, avec lequel je collectionnais les Demos de codeurs divers et variés...
C'est après que j'ai merdu... En 1992, je me suis acheté mon premier PC un 386DX40, avec un disque dur de 200Mo (Quand j'ai demandé ça au vendeur, il m'a demandé ce que j'allais faire avec autant d'espace )
Depuis 92, j'erre dans les limbes de Bill Gates. Mais j'ai enfin aperçu la lumière grâce à l'un de mes amis (Jall94..). Et je vais pas tarder à passer ma commande...

J'ai choisi un iMac 20", avec 2Go de RAM, 500Go de HDD et 256Mo de VRAM (Vu que je ne peux pas ouvrir la bête pour évoluer, autant le prendre full options tout de suite...). J'attends le feu vert du ministre des finances, et je valide mon panier sur le store....


----------



## mikarock (13 Février 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> salut !
> 
> moi j'ai debuté sur un pc j'y suis resté pendant 10ans et ce week end je me suis payé un macintel et franchement mac c'est super et j'en suis content ,mon pc je suis pas pret de l'allumer et pourtant il est bien configuré mais la mac c'est trop top !!!


Bienvenue sur Mac, bienvenue sur l'informatique avec un sourire


----------



## Feroce (14 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, il est vrai qu'on avait pas le confort des 72hz de l'écran monochrome sur les ST (rien, +, f ou e), mais il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui se servaient de leurs écrans couleur à 50hz, alors qu'il suffisait de mettre dans le dossier "Auto" un petit programme nommé, si mes souvenirs sont bons "50-60.prg" pour les faire tourner à 60hz, ce qui, point de vue confort visuel, comblait bien 75% de la différence avec le monochrome.



C'est pas faux pour l'histoire du 60hz, mais d'une part, tous les écrans ne digéraient pas forcément très bien le 60hz s'ils étaient un peu vieux, sans compter qu'éventuellement, tu perdais 1/2cm en haut et en bas de l'image... Mais bon, si on avait de la chance, on avait pas ce problème.
Ceux qui ont connu le Bitzcopier (à ne pas confondre avec le hard copieur Blitz) savent aussi qu'il pouvait créer un bootblock sur disquette qui passait l'écran à 60hz. C'est dingue ce qu'on peut faire avec 512 octets de bootblock 

Ceci dit, la vraie problématique de l'écran couleur était sa résolution.
En 320x200, c'était juste utilisable pour les jeux et applis graphiques, quant au au 640x200, il faut aimer voir les icones "étirées".
De toute façon, pour faire encore plus simple, la plupart des applications "sérieuses" exigeait le 640x400 minimum...
C'était bien un des seuls gros points critiques de l'Atari ST : il fallait, pour l'utiliser de manière polyvalente, avoir les deux types d'écrans...

D'ailleurs, ils ont un peu reproduit le même problème (bien que moins gênant) avec le Falcon qui pouvait carrément accepter les écrans VGA, RVB, et les SM124/5, avec de l'overscan seulement en RGB et un plus grand nombre de couleurs affichées pour une même résolution, mais des vitesses de rafraichissement plus élevées en VGA. Un beau bordel... Ceci dit, il y avait moins de nécessité d'avoir les trois écrans, le VGA convenant à 95% des besoins. Je n'ai jamais rencontré qu'un nombre limité de démos ne passant que sur du RVB (pour cause de bande bassante bus et Videl plus importante)...
Avec le recul, on se dit qu'il n'y pas que Microsoft qui a provoqué la chute de ce géant. Tout cela n'était pas très transparent pour le potentiel acheteur, qui devant tant de confusion, est vite allé voir ce qu'il se passait ailleurs (chez Apple à tout hasard s'il était allergique à Windows 3.1). Il n'y a que Commodore qui ait pu faire pire avec l'AGA


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

Feroce a dit:
			
		

> Avec le recul, on se dit qu'il n'y pas que Microsoft qui a provoqué la chute de ce géant. Tout cela n'était pas très transparent pour le potentiel acheteur, qui devant tant de confusion, est vite allé voir ce qu'il se passait ailleurs (chez Apple à tout hasard s'il était allergique à Windows 3.1). Il n'y a que Commodore qui ait pu faire pire avec l'AGA



Ah ça, sur ce point, je crains que Microsoft n'y soit pas pour grand-chose, le principal fautif s'appelle  ... Atari, incapable de fournir un suivi technique de ses machines. Par exemple, à l'époque, avec Jean Marie Cochet, directeur commercial d'Atari france, et à la suite de plaintes de clients se plaignant de bugs non reproductibles ailleurs que sur leurs machines, nous avions désassemblé les rom de tout un lot de Méga ST 1 (douze machines identiques, présentant la même version de rom), nous avions trouvé cinq versions différentes du Gem et six du Tos. Quelqu'un chez Atari corrigeait des bugs de la rom au fur et à mesure qu'ils les trouvait, et par la même occasion en introduisait de nouveaux (effets de bord), sans rien annoter, ni documenter, et le tout sous le même n° de version. Ce genre de comportement a scié à la base les ambitions "professionnelles" d'Atari, en tuant la confiance de ses clients potentiels. Dommage, il y avait du potentiel, en 1989/90, pour la moitié du prix d'un Mac II fx, on avait un Atari TT, aussi puissant, ET un logiciel pour architecte (ZZ Volumes) plus performant qu'Architrion (on créait en 3D directement, le logiciel en tirait les plans ensuite), qui lui, coûtait deux fois le prix du Mac II fx. Malheureusement, le manque de suivi technique précédemment évoqué à tout coulé, entrainant la faillite de la société, que le marché "domestique" ne pouvait suffire à faire vivre.


----------



## pilou114 (15 Février 2006)

j'ai demaré avec un iMac G4 tournesol ( ecran plat ) 15"


----------



## hirondelle (15 Février 2006)

J'ai admiré (sans y toucher...) l'apple IIC de mes fils, et j'ai commencé une base de données de mes CD sur Classic. Et puis, un 8200, le premier Imac bleu et maintenant un Imac G4 qui a bientôt 4 ans de loyaux services... 
Deux de mes fils et ma fille sont passés à l'ennemi (faute de moyens) et un autre, après un emac, vient de s'offrir un imac 17 pouces que j'envie...
ça ne rajeunit pas tout ça !


----------



## Feroce (16 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, sur ce point, je crains que Microsoft n'y soit pas pour grand-chose, le principal fautif s'appelle  ... Atari, incapable de fournir un suivi technique de ses machines. Par exemple, à l'époque, avec Jean Marie Cochet, directeur commercial d'Atari france, et à la suite de plaintes de clients se plaignant de bugs non reproductibles ailleurs que sur leurs machines, nous avions désassemblé les rom de tout un lot de Méga ST 1 (douze machines identiques, présentant la même version de rom), nous avions trouvé cinq versions différentes du Gem et six du Tos. Quelqu'un chez Atari corrigeait des bugs de la rom au fur et à mesure qu'ils les trouvait, et par la même occasion en introduisait de nouveaux (effets de bord), sans rien annoter, ni documenter, et le tout sous le même n° de version. Ce genre de comportement a scié à la base les ambitions "professionnelles" d'Atari, en tuant la confiance de ses clients potentiels. Dommage, il y avait du potentiel, en 1989/90, pour la moitié du prix d'un Mac II fx, on avait un Atari TT, aussi puissant, ET un logiciel pour architecte (ZZ Volumes) plus performant qu'Architrion (on créait en 3D directement, le logiciel en tirait les plans ensuite), qui lui, coûtait deux fois le prix du Mac II fx. Malheureusement, le manque de suivi technique précédemment évoqué à tout coulé, entrainant la faillite de la société, que le marché "domestique" ne pouvait suffire à faire vivre.



Alors là, c'est la première fois que j'entends parler de ce problème. C'est vraiment édifiant! Pourtant R. Czuba nous à fait part d'anecdotes vachement croustillantes, avec le recul...
Quant au potentiel, je suis 100% d'accord. D'abord, Atari ne facturait pas 5000$ (environ la différence de prix entre un IIfx et un IIci) le "nouveau controlleur DMA", une façon polie de dire que avant, c'était tout pourri. Les Macs ont toujours eu une architecture un peu limite à mon gout, et quand on voyait le prix d'un IIfx, seul le processeur 40% plus rapide que celui du IIci justifiait un peu le prix. Ainsi que les six slots Nubus.
Quant au TT, il avait une architecture nettement plus "noble", même si l'histoire a montré que ce genre d'architecture est finalement passé de mode, au profit des architectures type PC et fortement normalisées, où l'augmentation des fréquences de processeurs, bus, etc... suffit pour évoluer et évite de trop se casser la tête.
Cependant il n'a pas fallu attendre le TT pour avoir des machines convaincantes.
En Allemagne (comme par hasard) fin des années 80, (et je ne t'apprendrai rien, c'est juste pour nos autres lecteurs ), il y avait déjà une grande synergie autour des MegaST avec des cartes accélératrices jusqu'au 68030, les fameuses cartes Matrix (j'avais une C32 dans le mien) qui montraient bien qu'il y avait un besoin de puissance pour la PAO.
Calamus (que j'ai toujours trouvé absolument merveilleux) faisait ses débuts, mais il y avait aussi PPM (que j'ai peu apprécié, mais soit), Retouche Pro... Des logiciels prets à foutre une raclée aux tenors du Mac.
Tu nous parles de ZZ-Volume, je me souviens aussi de DynaCadd... Un peu moins haut de gamme, pas ridicule du tout.
Evidemment, toute la partie MAO, et c'est même tragique que 99% des gens n'ait retenu que ca du ST et dérivés.
Ceci dit, quand on dit que Atari a laissé tout pourrir jusqu'au Falcon, je ne suis qu'a moitié d'accord.
OK, le Falcon est pas la bombe attendue (m'enfin, ca reste une machine tout à fait unique en son genre et bien sympatique si elle avait été mieux exploitée), mais quand je vois comme ils se sont démenés au niveau software (MultiTOS, pas assez convaiquant à cause de son AES trop lent, SpeedoGDOS, franchement convaiquant, AtariWorks, convainquant si on a des petits besoins)... Personnellement, entre mon Falcon qui tournait sous MagiC et le IIsi de mon père en système 7.1... Ben y'en avait un franchement lent, désuet, bridé, et l'autre était rapide, permettait de formatter le disquettes en faisant autre chose , avait une interface bien plus attrayante, et le multimédia se limitait pas à afficher un Quicktime de 160x120, et ca se bidouillait facilement. De nouveaux traitements de texte puissants apparaissaient (Papyrus, Script 3), Calamus continuait se se "monstriser" avec sa versions SLC délirante, Cubase Audio et Logic Audio faisent leurs débuts, les allemands de Maxon essayaient aussi bien que mal de nous pondre un SGBD correct (me souviens plus de son nom), le domaine publique était en plein boom, les développeurs avaient enfin compris comment programmer proprement et respectueusement envers le systeme, avec des interfaces relativement unifiées...
Bref, si avec le recul, on peut imaginer que tout cela se soit cassé la gueule, à ce moment là, ca n'était pas vraiment perceptible... Parce que le vent nous était pas si défavorable.
Bref, l'histoire des ST et consorts est parsemée de conneries monumentales, mais aussi de coups d'éclat, autant d'Atari que des développeurs (principalement allemands d'ailleurs). On a juste manqué d'un peu de chance


----------



## macarel (17 Février 2006)

Bon, juste une petite question.
Dans tous les fans d'Atari, il n'y az pas quelqu'un qui pourrai transformer mes disquettes .midi fait sur Atari en fichers midi sur cd lisible par mon PB? (avec Logic)
J'ai quelques disquetttes avec des séquences que j'aimerais bien récuperer, rien que par "nostalgie". Vu que mon Atari a péri dans les inondations de 1999 dans l'Aude, je ne peut plus les lire. J'ai essayé sur PC (il parraît que des fois ça marche), nada. Avec un émulateur, je dois avouer que j'ai essayé, mais c'est un peu galère:mouais: 
Alors, si vous avez un idée, je suis preneur


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, juste une petite question.
> Dans tous les fans d'Atari, il n'y az pas quelqu'un qui pourrai transformer mes disquettes .midi fait sur Atari en fichers midi sur cd lisible par mon PB? (avec Logic)
> J'ai quelques disquetttes avec des séquences que j'aimerais bien récuperer, rien que par "nostalgie". Vu que mon Atari a péri dans les inondations de 1999 dans l'Aude, je ne peut plus les lire. J'ai essayé sur PC (il parraît que des fois ça marche), nada. Avec un émulateur, je dois avouer que j'ai essayé, mais c'est un peu galère:mouais:
> Alors, si vous avez un idée, je suis preneur



Je peux me tromper, c'était il y a longtemps, mais il me semble bien que du temps où ils cohabitaient, mon SE30 arrivait à lire les disquettes de mon Atari !


----------



## macarel (17 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux me tromper, c'était il y a longtemps, mais il me semble bien que du temps où ils cohabitaient, mon SE30 arrivait à lire les disquettes de mon Atari !


Possible, mais vu que je n'ai pas de SE sous la main......:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

Si le SE 30 pouvait les lire, n'importe quel Mac pourvu d'un lecteur de disquettes doit pouvoir !


----------



## macarel (17 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si le SE 30 pouvait les lire, n'importe quel Mac pourvu d'un lecteur de disquettes doit pouvoir !


Bon, faut que je récupère un lecteur disquettes alors 
ça va me faire drôle, je n'ai pas utiliser un lecteur depuis.... je sais plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut que je récupère un lecteur disquettes alors
> ça va me faire drôle, je n'ai pas utiliser un lecteur depuis.... je sais plus



J'ai vu hier, au centre Leclerc du coin, un lecteur USB à moins de quinze , c'est abordable !


----------



## macarel (17 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu hier, au centre Leclerc du coin, un lecteur USB à moins de quinze , c'est abordable !


J'irai voir demain, pour 15 teuros (comme il disent les allemands et les allemandes), je veut bien essayer de récuperer mes "états d'âmes d' il y a vingt ans sur disaquette"


----------



## Feroce (18 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, juste une petite question.
> Dans tous les fans d'Atari, il n'y az pas quelqu'un qui pourrai transformer mes disquettes .midi fait sur Atari en fichers midi sur cd lisible par mon PB? (avec Logic)
> J'ai quelques disquetttes avec des séquences que j'aimerais bien récuperer, rien que par "nostalgie". Vu que mon Atari a péri dans les inondations de 1999 dans l'Aude, je ne peut plus les lire. J'ai essayé sur PC (il parraît que des fois ça marche), nada. Avec un émulateur, je dois avouer que j'ai essayé, mais c'est un peu galère:mouais:
> Alors, si vous avez un idée, je suis preneur



Si tes disquettes sont formattées en pur 720Ko, alors, un bête floppy USB ou celui intégré permettra cette opération.
Au pire, le bootblock compatible MS-DOS (pour les disquettes formattées avec un TOS antérieur au 1.4) peut être installé a posteriori avec DC-Format (me demande pas ou trouver ca, je sais que je l'ai dans mes archives, mais bon...).
Pour les disquettes sur-formattées (style en 800Ko), autant oublier tout de suite.
Pour transférer tout cela, le mieux reste d'avoir un Atari "original" sous la main, sinon c'est souvent galère...


----------



## macarel (18 Février 2006)

Feroce a dit:
			
		

> Si tes disquettes sont formattées en pur 720Ko, alors, un bête floppy USB ou celui intégré permettra cette opération.
> Au pire, le bootblock compatible MS-DOS (pour les disquettes formattées avec un TOS antérieur au 1.4) peut être installé a posteriori avec DC-Format (me demande pas ou trouver ca, je sais que je l'ai dans mes archives, mais bon...).
> Pour les disquettes sur-formattées (style en 800Ko), autant oublier tout de suite.
> Pour transférer tout cela, le mieux reste d'avoir un Atari "original" sous la main, sinon c'est souvent galère...


pas très optimiste toi


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (18 Février 2006)

On s'éloigne un peu du sujet là non ?


----------



## Feroce (19 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> pas très optimiste toi



Ben c'est l'expérience qui parle  
En 1996, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mais, et j'ai profité de mes deux mois de vacances pour archiver proprement 1400 disquettes accumulées durant des années. Avec mon MegaST4 à gauche, et mon Centris 650 avec MagicMac à droite, qui avait un disque externe SCSI sur lequel je collectais tous les softs avant gravure chez un pote.
Donc, s'il n'y a rien de compliqué, il y a tout un tas d'embuches, impossibles à solutionner si tu n'as "que" un Mac.
Le mieux est vraiment de remettre la main sur un 1040ST(f ou e, peu importe) avec deux lecteurs de disquette, ca ne coute plus rien de toute façon, pour mettre un maximum de chance de son coté de récupérer les fichiers "provoquant de la nostalgie"


----------



## Cricri (19 Février 2006)

Celui-ci http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewescobar/sets/72057594066307201/


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2006)

J'ai commençé en 1979 sur SMT Goupil 1 (la grosse UC bleue  ). Ca tournait à 1 Mhz cette bête là !!!

Après je suis passé sur TRS/80, Apple II et TI/994A


----------



## zigouiman (17 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai commen&#231;&#233; en 1979 sur SMT Goupil 1 (la grosse UC bleue  ). Ca tournait &#224; 1 Mhz cette b&#234;te l&#224; !!!
> 
> Apr&#232;s je suis pass&#233; sur TRS/80, Apple II et TI/994A



Premi&#232;re fois que j'entend parler de cet ordi !!! ah la ouache, c'est le grand bleu !!  
Par contre je me souviens tr&#232;s bien avoir &#233;tudi&#233; sur des PC Goupil Gof. Ils &#233;taient jolis les Goupil &#224; cot&#233; des IBM et des Olivetti tous moches&#8230; 






et des disquettes 8 pouces !!!! J'en ai encore &#224; la maison (dans le grenier), non je confond pas avec les plus petites disquettes 5"1/4 toute noires aussi. En tout cas la b&#234;te cadenc&#233;e sur un 6808 &#224; 1,008 MHz, &#231;a devait pas chauffer bien fort, y'avait la fonction calculatrice au moins ?


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> Premi&#232;re fois que j'entend parler de cet ordi !!! ah la ouache, c'est le grand bleu !!
> Par contre je me souviens tr&#232;s bien avoir &#233;tudi&#233; sur des PC Goupil Gof. Ils &#233;taient jolis les Goupil &#224; cot&#233; des IBM et des Olivetti tous moches&#8230;



J'ai ensuite continuer sur Goupil 2 (rouge), Goupil 3 (noirs comme les suivants) et Goupil 4 (premier goupil DOS compatible) et j'ai eu un G40 (Serveur Goupil avec gestion de 10 lignes t&#233;l&#233;phoniques en simultann&#233 sur lequel j'ai fait une partie du site t&#233;l&#233;tel (h&#233; oui pas de web &#224; l'&#233;poque !). C'&#233;tait marrant de faire des pages minitel, mais quand m&#234;me assez gal&#232;re par rapport &#224; aujourd'hui 

Je me souviens encore de mon tout premier jeu sur Goupil 1 : chasse au sous marin !


----------



## stefdefrejus (18 Octobre 2006)

Comme tous les mômes de ma génération j'ai eu droit au MO5 avec son clavier en gomme et sa fameuse tortue (programmation en Logo) et son magnétophone à côté pendant ma primaire, puis plus rien jusqu'à la 3ème. 
On a eu la chance à cette époque d'avoir un prof de techno qui avait bossé chez HP et qui nous a appris les bases du DOS et d'OS/2. J'ai ensuite découvert Windows 3.1 au lycée (j'ai eu droit à 95 pendant ma dernière année de BTS). En passant premier contact avec un Macintosh (un Classic je crois) pendant un stage en entreprise. 
J'ai connu ensuite un autre vide jusqu'en 2000 ... ou j'ai découvert Linux (premiers pas sous Debian avec XFCE et surtout de la ligne de commande) ... puis ensuite arivée de Windows Me, puis 2000, puis XP ... et enfin OS X en début d'année avec mon Mini.

Bref ce fut très varié.


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Octobre 2006)

Au début des années '80, un voisin nous avait donné un Commodore Vic-20:

1MHz
5K 

Pour des jeux. À cette époque, je trouvais ça moche!!!  Mon frère tripait en masse avec 











Finalement, en 1984, je suis tombée en amour avec une belle pomme, à l'université, et je ne peux pas croire qu'ils avait payé 3000$ CAN chaque ordi, en plus de l'impirmante!!!  On en avait 4 pour les étudiants. 12 000$, à l'époque, c'était quand même beaucoup de bidous! 512 K, énOOOrme 






Quelle bête... :love:


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2006)

Je précise que j'ai toujours mon TI99/4A !






Il fonctionne très bien et c'est toujours sympa de le sortir pour montrer ce qu'était l'info il y a 25 ans !  

Par contre le lecteur de K7 ne semble plus en phase. J'aimerais trouver un lecteur de disquette mais c'est rare !!! Et quelques modules de plus


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Je précise que j'ai toujours mon TI99/4A !
> 
> [photo]
> 
> ...



mes premiers jeux informatiques : Ti Invaders, Burger Time _désolé pour le H-S : je vous laisse_


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> mes premiers jeux informatiques : Ti Invaders, Burger Time _désolé pour le H-S : je vous laisse_



Alors je n'ai pas eu Burger Time ...  

Mais j'ai Parsec (le classique à avoir), Star Trek, TI Invaders, Munch Man, Tombstone City, Alpiner, MASH, Hopper et deux AtariSoft : Moon Patrol et Pole Position.

Et le basic étendu que je maîtrisais !


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2006)

j&#8217;avais oubli&#233; parsec :rose:

pour burger time : &#8212;&#8250; lien


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> javais oublié parsec :rose:
> 
> pour burger time :  lien



Tu va rire mais je suis tombé sur la fiche de Buck Rogers. Comme je le trouvais pas à l'époque je m'en suis programmé un qui est finalement assez ressemblant 

Aujourd'hui je serais totalement incapable de faire un simple petit bout de jeu du commerce ...


----------



## zigouiman (19 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> javais oublié parsec :rose:
> 
> pour burger time :  lien



J'avais le même jeu sur Oric Atmos !  
C'est vrai qu'à cette époque, vu les limites graphiques (pixels, nb de couleurs) n'importe qui d'inventif sachant programmer en basic pouvait tritouiller un jeu (je me rappelle encore des lignes de "DATA" pour faire les décors avec des jeux de caractères modifiés). Il fallait des astuces incroyables pour tout loger dans 16 ko de RAM !


----------



## CLAY (19 Octobre 2006)

compac 1234 presario sous w 98, tjrs vivant, PLUS STABLE QUE OS X!!!!
          faut pas pousser mémé, non plus

          Putain mon MSX


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> J'avais le même jeu sur Oric Atmos !
> C'est vrai qu'à cette époque, vu les limites graphiques (pixels, nb de couleurs) n'importe qui d'inventif sachant programmer en basic pouvait tritouiller un jeu (je me rappelle encore des lignes de "DATA" pour faire les décors avec des jeux de caractères modifiés). Il fallait des astuces incroyables pour tout loger dans 16 ko de RAM !



D'un autre coté des Pattern des 8x8 en deux couleurs, ça prend pas tant de place que ça  En programmant bien avec 8 Ko on fait déjà quelque chose de sympa avec quelques sprites


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

Comment c'etait fort cet Atmos. Premier ordi ou j'ai "programme", mais c'etait pour recopier les listings de la revue... Theoric je crois que ca s'appelait.

Sinon comme "premier" ordi, mon premier vrai truc, qui finalement etait pas loin d'OS X, c'etait une HP-UX de mon ecole d'inge. Un truc qui vous marque, ou on apprend le sens du mot machine "Pro". Pas de jeux, pas tres beau, mais bluffant.


----------



## zigouiman (27 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Comment c'etait fort cet Atmos. Premier ordi ou j'ai "programme", mais c'etait pour recopier les listings de la revue... Theoric je crois que ca s'appelait.
> 
> Sinon comme "premier" ordi, mon premier vrai truc, qui finalement etait pas loin d'OS X, c'etait une HP-UX de mon ecole d'inge. Un truc qui vous marque, ou on apprend le sens du mot machine "Pro". Pas de jeux, pas tres beau, mais bluffant.



et hebdogiciel aussi  C'est quoi une HP-UX ? à part le système HP-Unix, je vois pas


----------



## nabozo (27 Octobre 2006)

Une Atari 2600 ça compte pas comme premier ordi ? :rose:


----------



## eyescarz (28 Octobre 2006)

Un atari st
tout dans le clavier


----------



## HmJ (28 Octobre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> et hebdogiciel aussi  C'est quoi une HP-UX ? à part le système HP-Unix, je vois pas



On appelait comme ca nos stations Unix. CPU HP-PA, Unix version HP-UX. Le modele exact pouvait varier, je me rappelle d'une PA-8000, voire d'une PA-8500 en labo. Bref, on les appelait toutes pareil.


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> On appelait comme ca nos stations Unix. CPU HP-PA, Unix version HP-UX. Le modele exact pouvait varier, je me rappelle d'une PA-8000, voire d'une PA-8500 en labo. Bref, on les appelait toutes pareil.



J'ai eu un truc plus ancien qui s'appelait Apollo. 68020/68030 et 68040. Ca tournait sous Apollo OS, un unix pas trop mal foutu. La boite a été racheté par HP plus tard ... Je faisais du développement en C et de conception en électronique avec Mentor Graphics ...


----------



## HmJ (30 Octobre 2006)

Ah oui, Mentor. Ben on s'en servait aussi sur les stations HP. Bon, on s'eloigne un peu du sujet la


----------



## yzykom (3 Novembre 2006)

J'ai commencé avec un Sinclair ZX81 (avec l'extension 16Ko parce que 0,6Ko, c'était un peu limite) puis un Amstrad CPC6128, sur lesquels, outre les jeux, je me suis bien amusé avec le Basic et les programmes tout faits de Jeux & Stratégies (pour ceux qui se rappellent de cet excellente revue des années 80).  

Au lycée, on avais des Bull Micral tout neufs sur lesquels on apprenait la programmation dans une sorte de Basic en Français de l'Education Nationale : horrible.


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> J'ai commencé avec un Sinclair ZX81 (avec l'extension 16Ko parce que 0,6Ko, c'était un peu limite) puis un Amstrad CPC6128, sur lesquels, outre les jeux, je me suis bien amusé avec le Basic et les programmes tout faits de Jeux & Stratégies (pour ceux qui se rappellent de cet excellente revue des années 80).
> 
> Au lycée, on avais des Bull Micral tout neufs sur lesquels on apprenait la programmation dans une sorte de Basic en Français de l'Education Nationale : horrible.



Je n'ai pas trop oublié ces fantastiques années 80. Il y avait tant à découvrir !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Au lycée, on avais des Bull Micral tout neufs sur lesquels on apprenait la programmation dans une sorte de Basic en Français de l'Education Nationale : horrible.



Pas du Basic, du Logo (la tortue)


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> J'ai commencé avec un Sinclair ZX81 (avec l'extension 16Ko parce que 0,6Ko, c'était un peu limite) puis un Amstrad CPC6128, sur lesquels, outre les jeux, je me suis bien amusé avec le Basic et les programmes tout faits de Jeux & Stratégies (pour ceux qui se rappellent de cet excellente revue des années 80).
> 
> Au lycée, on avais des Bull Micral tout neufs sur lesquels on apprenait la programmation dans une sorte de Basic en Français de l'Education Nationale : horrible.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du Basic, du Logo (la tortue)



Je parierai plutôt pour LSE, LOGO ne ressemble pas vraiment à BASIC et n'est pas d'origine française. LSE, par contre était une adaptation française du BASIC pas si bête que ça d'ailleurs il me semble mais je n'ai guère de souvenirs, ne l'ayant pas pratiqué.

Mais, de toutes façons, difficile de faire plus horrible que les premiers Basic pour apprendre l'algorithmique  Ceci dit, j'ai fait un peu de Fortran sur Micral (et un peu de basic sur ZX81 mais sans l'extension mémoire ). Pascal sur apple II c'était quand même pas mal.


----------



## fantax (3 Novembre 2006)

Atari ST. Je m'en suis séparé cet été, faute de place. 
J'aimais beaucoup son clavier (la souplesse des touches). Après je suis passé au Mac


----------



## yzykom (3 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du Basic, du Logo (la tortue)



Nononon ! Ce n'&#233;tait pas du Logo !  

D'ailleurs, j'en ai fait aussi, sur une machine encore plus ancienne que les Micral, avec des disquettes de la taille d'un 45 tours &#224; ins&#233;rer par deux dans un lecteur &#224; lampes (!) et un affichage "semigraphique" :rateau:  en Ascii vert, dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom. 

En l'occurence, le langage dont je parle &#233;tait d&#233;riv&#233; du Basic mais en Fran&#231;ais.

Ecrire &#224; la place de print
si ... alors ... donc
aller &#224;
executer
etc...

Compl&#234;tement ridicule m&#234;me &#224; l'&#233;poque  

Et, v&#233;rifications faites, le Micral de l'&#233;ducation Nationale, c'&#233;tait celui-ci. Une vraie machine de course.

Edit : 
@ Luc G : le LSE, c'est &#231;a ! L'id&#233;e n'&#233;tait pas mauvaise en soi, mais &#224; l'&#233;poque, les &#233;l&#232;ves d&#233;j&#224; &#233;quip&#233;s d'un micro tripatouillaient d&#233;j&#224; tous plus ou moins au minimum en Basic (le vrai, en Anglais) et &#233;taient souvent plus cal&#233;s que le professeur qui devait s'autoformer. C'est pourquoi le r&#233;sultat &#233;tait sans doute loin d'&#234;tre &#224; la hauteur du but vis&#233;.


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> L'idée n'était pas mauvaise en soi, mais à l'époque, les élèves déjà équipés d'un micro tripatouillaient déjà tous plus ou moins au minimum en Basic (le vrai, en Anglais) et étaient souvent plus calés que le professeur qui devait s'autoformer. C'est pourquoi le résultat était sans doute loin d'être à la hauteur du but visé.



Ca c'est clair !!! On avait quelques années d'avances !!!


----------



## abeerzen (3 Novembre 2006)

Je me rapelle, c'était avec un Amstrad CPC 464, je devait avoir 5 ans. Mon père avait même acheté un lecteur de disquette, il était presque plus gros que l'amstrad   !


----------



## divoli (3 Novembre 2006)

Un Commodore 64 en ce qui me concerne. Mais bon sang, c'est vieux tout ça...


----------



## thecrow (4 Novembre 2006)

salut, 

moi perso ma vie informatique a commenc&#233; avec un Pentium2 90Mhz.
Que de bons souvenirs, d'ailleurs le disque de 850Mo &#233;tait tellement remplis qu'il &#224; br&#251;l&#233; apr&#232;s avoir effectu&#233; un defrag sous windows


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Nononon ! Ce n'était pas du Logo !
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'en ai fait aussi, sur une machine encore plus ancienne que les Micral, avec des disquettes de la taille d'un 45 tours à insérer par deux dans un lecteur à lampes (!) et un affichage "semigraphique" :rateau:  en Ascii vert, dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom.



disquettes souples 8" : 256 ko si je me rappelle bien, c'était moins serré que sur un CD 
Ceci dit, c'était quand même nettement moins encombrant que les cartons remplis de cartes perforées : 1 ligne par carte, mieux valait ne pas écrire de programmes de 100 000 lignes, sinon, il fallait la brouette (sans parler de boules quiès pour supporter le bruit des perfos)


----------



## HmJ (4 Novembre 2006)

... entre les deux il y avait les K7 audio. 20 min pour charger l'Aigle D'Or, et il fallait parfaitement regler volume et balance pour ne pas que ca plante... A la fin de mes annees Oric j'ai decouvert The Hobbit. incroyable jeu de role sur cet ordinateur. Mais le chargement durait plus de 50 min !!!


----------



## Warflo (4 Novembre 2006)

Tain pourquoi je suis pas n&#233; 15 ans plus t&#244;t pour conna&#238;tre toute ces merveilles * *


----------



## yzykom (4 Novembre 2006)

Voici un lien pour que les plus jeunes d'entre nous puissent mettre un "visage" sur certains ordinateurs évoqués ici.

En ce qui me concerne : ZX81 (mars 1981) et CPC6128 (pas dans la liste : voir CPC464 en 1984).  

@ HmJ : c'est vrai qu'il y avait plein de bons jeux, notamment Français et Anglais, sur les Oric.


----------



## Loops (4 Novembre 2006)

pour ma part, étant un consoleux, j'ai eu mon premier ordi très tard. C'était un Cibox (attention!) PentiumII 233mhz avec ATI rage pro !

Mon premier mac : mon actuel Imac 20"


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Tain pourquoi je suis pas né 15 ans plus tôt pour connaître toute ces merveilles * *



     




yzykom a dit:


> Voici un lien pour que les plus jeunes d'entre nous puissent mettre un "visage" sur certains ordinateurs évoqués ici.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne : ZX81 (mars 1981) et CPC6128 (pas dans la liste : voir CPC464 en 1984).
> 
> @ HmJ : c'est vrai qu'il y avait plein de bons jeux, notamment Français et Anglais, sur les Oric.



Le centipède ?


----------



## yzykom (4 Novembre 2006)

> Le centip&#232;de ?



   

... vas faire un tour ici !  
(et ici)

... je jouais surtout pas mal &#224; l'Aigle d'Or, de Loriciel, et autres jeux de dongeons du m&#234;me acabit.


----------



## disfortune (4 Novembre 2006)

Le premier ordi que j'ai utilisé c'était un Commodore 64 
En 2eme primaire, on avait ca das le fond de la classe....
Souvenirs souvenirs.....
Et en 6eme primaire aussi, on avait un macintosh SE 
Mais a la maison, que du PC :'(
et puis moi qui me suis decidé a penser differement :love:


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> ... vas faire un tour ici !
> (et ici)
> 
> ... je jouais surtout pas mal à l'Aigle d'Or, de Loriciel, et autres jeux de dongeons du même acabit.



L'Aigle d'Or, Xenon, Zorgon entre autres... Eh oui, super boite que Loriciel, qui s'est mis a sortir les memes jeux egalement sur Commodore et toutes la batterie de Thomson.


----------



## zigouiman (8 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... entre les deux il y avait les K7 audio. 20 min pour charger l'Aigle D'Or, et il fallait parfaitement regler volume et balance pour ne pas que ca plante... A la fin de mes annees Oric j'ai decouvert The Hobbit. incroyable jeu de role sur cet ordinateur. Mais le chargement durait plus de 50 min !!!



avec le petit tournevis pour le réglage du son ! et Le Diamant de l'Ile Maudite alors ? et le Tombeau d'Axayakalt (désolé pour l'orthographe)


----------



## yzykom (8 Novembre 2006)

Du moment que le magn&#233;tophone &#233;tait "r&#233;glable" au niveau du pleurage et de l'azimutage de la t&#234;te, n'importe lequel faisait l'affaire. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu ce mythique Philips branch&#233; sur un Oric Atmos, par exemple.


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

Ouais, ben moi ca marchait pas tout le temps... :rateau:


----------



## yzykom (8 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ouais, ben moi ca marchait pas tout le temps... :rateau:



Faut être honnête : chez moi non plus.


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Du moment que le magnétophone était "réglable" au niveau du pleurage et de l'azimutage de la tête, n'importe lequel faisait l'affaire. J'ai déjà vu ce mythique Philips branché sur un Oric Atmos, par exemple.



Je me suis occupé de TP de programmation basic sur Apple II à l'époque des K7 : je te dis pas la joie quand à la fin du TP, il fallait sauvegarder les programmes des différents groupes (avec un seul magnéot évidemment)


----------



## PawBroon (8 Novembre 2006)

Texas Ti99/4A comme Melaure.
Une tuerie pour l'&#233;poque vu qu'il avait un vrai clavier, en Alu, et qu'il avait un slot cartouche pour les cartouches de jeux.

La b&#234;te avec une cartouche dans le slot justement :






Sauvegarde sur K7 le tout sur la TV evidement car pour info le lecteur de disquette 5,25 coutait 7000 Frs de l'&#233;poque.
Alu d&#233;j&#224;, c'est mon premier MBP en fait!!


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Texas Ti99/4A comme Melaure.
> Une tuerie pour l'époque vu qu'il avait un vrai clavier, en Alu, et qu'il avait un slot cartouche pour les cartouches de jeux.
> 
> La bête avec une cartouche dans le slot justement :
> ...



Halalala !!! Tu veux me faire plaisir là. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas mode réseau pour se faire un petit MASH ou autre à deux  Il fonctionne toujours le tiens ?


----------



## PawBroon (8 Novembre 2006)

Il a pris l'eau il y a quelques années.
Maintenant je me sens un chouille triste car c'était vraiment une très belle machine.
Mon suivant était un Amstrad CPC464, donc a K7, avec controle des CRC à l'oreille.

Genre DOUWIIIIIII -GRRRGRRE- DOUWIIIIIIII etc.
Pratique, au dernier GRRR on savait que le logiciel avait été chargé en memoire.

Et maintenant à chaque mise à jour d'Apple on hurle alors qu'avant on bavait devant 16 couleurs simultanées à l'écran...


----------



## woulf (8 Novembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Et maintenant à chaque mise à jour d'Apple on hurle alors qu'avant on bavait devant 16 couleurs simultanées à l'écran...


 
C'est parfois bon de faire un retour en arrière pour mesurer la chance qu'on a aujourd'hui... des antiques et peu onéreuses K7, en passant après par les disquettes 5,25 à poinçonner manuellement pour en faire des double face, 2 fois plus chère à l'achat que les simple face (ahhhh les boites Verbatim bleues ou mauves...), aux premières disquettes 3 1/2 sur les amiga...

Un peu comme l'évolution des consoles de jeu, les bonds ont été vraiment spectaculaires en vingt ans...


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Et maintenant à chaque mise à jour d'Apple on hurle alors qu'avant on bavait devant 16 couleurs simultanées à l'écran...



C'est clair !!! J'ai aussi un CPC6128 fonctionnel en plus de mon TI/994A. Et je cherche un Amiga 500 complêt et fonctionnel bien sur.

Je sais que j'ai un pote qui a encore un TI99/4A au fond d'un placard mais il n'était pas entretenu et plein de poussière. Faudrait que je récupère la bête ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Touché un peu les Apple II de l'école (certains avaient même un écran couleur ).
Craqué pour un Mac en 85 dans une expo informatique.
Premier achat : un amiga 500, puis ajout extension ram 512ko, puis DD 20 méga avec 2 méga Ram.
Achat amiga 4000/30 (3 Mb de ram)
Powermac 7200/90
Powermac G4/800 QS
PM G5 mono
...


----------



## abouseifedine (8 Novembre 2006)

hEu! moi 
ZX81 puis spectrum, oric atmos, commodore 64,amiga,  amstrad cpc6128, atari 520st ,du bon gros ibm et j'ai tat&#233; les premiers mac, mais pas en ma possession a cette epoque, puis du pc de toute sorte jusqu'a mon premier apple a moi, un emac, ensuite imac g5 20", ibook g4 12".

Et bientot un macbook  core 2 duo ou(et :rateau: ) un imac 24".

En appart&#233;: ca me rapelle les mag que l'on achetai pour se taper les 10 pages de codes pour un jeux pourri, ou en fin de compte cela ne marchais pas a cause de nos fautes ou des fautes d'impressions du mag...lol C'etait le bon vieux temps

IK+,l'aigle d'or, ikari warrior, marble madness, DONGEON MASTER,barbarian, sur cpc un jeu ou t une citrouille(sorcery je crois) et tu explore un manoir pur&#233; le temp que j'ai pass&#233; la dessus!!!, lemmings, sur 520st un jeux de mini voiture pareil on en a bouff&#233; du temp, space harrier....
enfin  avec les console d'aujourd'hui fini le remember...quoique avec la Wii!

All&#233; les vieux levez vous et tous en coeur vive le von vieux temps....mais bienvenue au nouveau aussi


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2006)

abouseifedine a dit:


> All&#233; les vieux levez vous et tous en coeur vive le von vieux temps....mais bienvenue au nouveau aussi



Dungeon Master sur Amiga ou Sorcellerie sur Apple II ! Youhooou !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

La série des Indiana Jones sur amiga 500 (bonjour le disc-jokey avec les disquettes) et soulagement avec l'achat du DD. :rateau:


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La série des Indiana Jones sur amiga 500 (bonjour le disc-jokey avec les disquettes) et soulagement avec l'achat du DD. :rateau:



C'est le truc qui me manquait en fait ...


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Il a pris l'eau il y a quelques ann&#233;es.
> Maintenant je me sens un chouille triste car c'&#233;tait vraiment une tr&#232;s belle machine.
> Mon suivant &#233;tait un Amstrad CPC464, donc a K7, avec controle des CRC &#224; l'oreille.
> 
> ...



Sans compter que les couleurs sur l'&#233;cran bavaient souvent aussi  m&#234;me quand on &#233;tait en texte monochrome vert sur noir ou mieux orange sur noir, j'en ai encore mal &#224; la t&#234;te rien que d'y penser.


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La s&#233;rie des Indiana Jones sur amiga 500 (bonjour le disc-jokey avec les disquettes) et soulagement avec l'achat du DD. :rateau:



Ah oui ! Genre The Last Crusade avec plusieurs scenarios alternatifs ! Genial. A l'epoque y'avait quand meme un paquet de jeux originaux et surprenants. Je me rappelle pour Atari/Amiga cette enquete en pleine ambiance de pont aerien entre Berlin Ouest et l'Europe occidentale  Ca devait s'appeler Berlin 1948 je crois.


----------



## macarel (9 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah oui ! Genre The Last Crusade avec plusieurs scenarios alternatifs ! Genial. A l'epoque y'avait quand meme un paquet de jeux originaux et surprenants. Je me rappelle pour Atari/Amiga cette enquete en pleine ambiance de pont aerien entre Berlin Ouest et l'Europe occidentale  Ca devait s'appeler Berlin 1948 je crois.



Et "Dirty Larry", &#231;a ne vous dit rien sur Atari? :love:


----------



## HmJ (9 Novembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Et "Dirty Larry", ça ne vous dit rien sur Atari? :love:



Pas que sur Atari. Il me semble qu'il y en a eu 5 (je parle de la Grande Epoque, pas des resucees). Je regrette de pas avoir ete assez bon en anglais a l'epoque : je suis passe a cote de tout ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Raaaah! Honte sur moi j'ai oubli&#233; de citer la s&#233;rie des Monkey Island!!! :love: Le parnard int&#233;gral : humour, aventures... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (9 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Pas que sur Atari. Il me semble qu'il y en a eu 5 (je parle de la Grande Epoque, pas des resucees). Je regrette de pas avoir ete assez bon en anglais a l'epoque : je suis passe a cote de tout ! :love:



C'est le seul jeu ordinateur que j'ai joué, depuis......., je joue à autre chose


----------



## samoussa (9 Novembre 2006)




----------



## woulf (9 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


>


 
Roohhh je l'avais oublié celui-là... et dire qu'on se plaint des claviers d'aujourd'hui


----------



## HmJ (9 Novembre 2006)

C'est quoi ca ? La Dictee Magique ?!?


----------



## melaure (10 Novembre 2006)

Je doute de retrouver un Goupil 1, mais déjà un petit Amiga 500 serait sympa


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Je doute de retrouver un *Goupil* 1, mais déjà un petit Amiga 500 serait sympa



Foyer Nostre Dame des sans-abris à Vaise on en trouve de temps en temps pour quelques euros


----------



## melaure (10 Novembre 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Foyer Nostre Dame des sans-abris à Vaise on en trouve de temps en temps pour quelques euros



Bah si du vieux matos passe sous tes yeux, préviens


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (11 Novembre 2006)

c simple
atari 800 xl
atari 130 xe
atari 520 stf
atari falcon
et puis
imac g3
et
mon macpro


----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> c simple
> atari 800 xl
> atari 130 xe
> atari 520 stf
> ...



Ah oui des Ataris et pas d'Amiga. Un peu comme un PC User qui n'aurait jamais eu de Mac en somme ...


----------



## naas (11 Novembre 2006)

Un kit d'encodage 68000 la chouetten avec un afficheur compos&#233; de 4 digits





et un "clavier" compos&#233;e des chiffres de 0 &#224; 9 et des lettres A &#224; F.

le tout consid&#233;r&#233; comme un ovni dans le labo d'&#233;lectronique du boulot de mon p&#232;re,
j'allais le samedi en cachette encoder des programmes faits dans la semaine au bahut pendant les cours de ... physique chimmie :sleep: , v&#233;ridique :bebe:


----------



## yzykom (11 Novembre 2006)

Avez vous remarqué que dans les widgets proposés sur le site d'Apple, il y a un émulateur de ZX Spectrum, la version couleur du ZX81 de Sinclair ?  

Enfin quand j'écris "émulateur", le widget ne permet que de jouer à une vingtaine de jeux pré-enregistrés mais c'est sympa.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Avez vous remarqué que dans les widgets proposés sur le site d'Apple, il y a un émulateur de ZX Spectrum, la version couleur du ZX81 de Sinclair ?
> 
> Enfin quand j'écris "émulateur", le widget ne permet que de jouer à une vingtaine de jeux pré-enregistrés mais c'est sympa.



Widgets sympa (mais j'ai du le chercher ailleurs). Pas contre le mapping clavier est horrible ...


----------



## yzykom (12 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Widgets sympa (mais j'ai du le chercher ailleurs). Pas contre le mapping clavier est horrible ...


En fait, &#231;a passe un peu mieux sur un QWERTY, mais faut reconna&#238;tre que les fl&#232;ches, c'est plus simple. Seulement &#224; l'&#233;poque, il n'y en avait pas (s&#233;par&#233;ment de l'alphabet, en tout cas).


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> En fait, ça passe un peu mieux sur un QWERTY, mais faut reconnaître que les flèches, c'est plus simple. Seulement à l'époque, il n'y en avait pas (séparément de l'alphabet, en tout cas).



J'ai eu les deux machines dans mon club Microtel de Chalon


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2006)

il y avait aussi le spectrum apr&#232;s non ? je ne me rappele plus :rose:


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2006)

puis scritscchhhhhh puis tzztzz puis un petit M&#233;gaStuff (prix d'un Macbook milieu de gamme aujourd'hui ! ) puis aheum... kof kof puis josephine puis Ruby Vroomvroom puis le rital... etc...


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (12 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Ah oui des Ataris et pas d'Amiga. Un peu comme un PC User qui n'aurait jamais eu de Mac en somme ...



et l'atari mega 1

bien entendu

je suis tres fidele moi en informatique


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (12 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> il y avait aussi le spectrum après non ? je ne me rappele plus :rose:



moi dans mon club il y avait des texas intruments D )
des TO7-70
des MO5
en nano reseau


----------



## yzykom (12 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4048861 a dit:
			
		

> puis scritscchhhhhh puis tzztzz puis un petit MégaStuff (prix d'un Macbook milieu de gamme aujourd'hui ! ) puis aheum... kof kof puis josephine puis Ruby Vroomvroom puis le rital... etc...



Oh ! le bel Alice complet avec son magnéto dans sa valise "Black & Decker"    
C'est un collector.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4048861 a dit:
			
		

> puis scritscchhhhhh puis tzztzz puis un petit MégaStuff (prix d'un Macbook milieu de gamme aujourd'hui ! ) puis aheum... kof kof puis josephine puis Ruby Vroomvroom puis le rital... etc...




Ah oui très joli tout ça !!! Je ne l'ai pas eu celui là, mais je l'ai souvent vu dans Hebdogiciel ou l'Ordinateur Individuek


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2006)

_ce n'est pas le mien mais un vendu sur ebay en version collector mais je ne doute pas que le mien soit exactement dans le m&#234;me &#233;tat ! 
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4048861 a dit:
			
		

> puis scritscchhhhhh puis tzztzz puis un petit MégaStuff (prix d'un Macbook milieu de gamme aujourd'hui ! ) puis aheum... kof kof puis josephine puis Ruby Vroomvroom puis le rital... etc...


Oh my god ! Ca a existé ça ?


----------



## samoussa (13 Novembre 2006)

elle avait déja de la gueule la fille d'ALICE


----------



## yzykom (13 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Oh my god ! Ca a exist&#233; &#231;a ?



Absolument ! :rateau: 

... et il y a m&#234;me un ( tout petit ) article dans Wikipedia !


----------



## Luxpol (13 Novembre 2006)

un schneider 64k


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2006)

Vraiment magnifique cette malette Alice  .

Bon, de mon coté, si le Sinclair ZX Spectrum me faisait rêver, c'est avec le Sharp MZ-700 que j'ai commencé.
Puis, déjà, mon papa a acheté un Apple //c sur lequel j'ai passé des heures à jouer et programmer.
Ensuite, evidemment, avoir avoir taté du Mac128 puis 512, on a fini par acquérir un MacPlus :love: .
Quelques années plus tard, alors que je n'avais d'yeux que pour le IIfx, mon paternel à acheté un Mac IIsi que j'ai fini par récupérer dans ma chambre (pratique pour les dessins techniques avec ClarisCAD :rose: ).



_Sur le IIsi, vous voyez un DD Apple de 20mo (!!!) et un autre de 160mo... Et n'oublions pas le lecteur de disquette externe_  

Dernier épisode en famille, un Centris 610 puis Quadra 610.

Bien plus tard, alors que j'avais quitté le domicile familial, je me suis offert un PPC 8100 d'occasion. Suivirent un G4/400 PCI, un Titanium 533, un G4/933 Quicksilver, un G5 2x2 et un Powerbook 1.5ghz... Ouf, c'est fini


----------



## ericb2 (30 Novembre 2006)

On dirait que j'arrive un peu tard, mais, j'ai comenc&#233; avec un ZX81 ( Sinclair ) + des vieux coucous a base de 6809, dont j'ai oubli&#233; le nom.

Apr&#232;s, j'ai eu un MSX (formidable pour &#233;crire des jeux).

Ensuite, sont arriv&#233;s les Commodore, Amigas ... etc


----------



## pickwick (30 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'ai débuté avec la boite à pizza, le mac LC couleur en 1990 avec 2mo de ram.... et un disque dur de 40 mo !!


----------



## skystef (30 Novembre 2006)

Mon premier ordi :

Un Pentium II à 233Mhz, 2Go de DD, 32Mo de Ram, carte graphqiue 1Mo et Windows 95  

Mon premier Mac, un MacMini G4.

J'ai fait Intel>AMD>PPC>Intel....


----------



## Lizandre (30 Novembre 2006)

By George !

Un PC-XT d'IBM en 1984 ou 86 (640 KO RAM, qq. GO de DD, l'affichage 4 couleurs). Je me souviens du prix de l'&#233;poque : 40 000 Fr !







Mon p&#232;re faisait du multiplan dessus, mon fr&#232;re de la programmation et moi... bard's tale puis defender of the crown =) Un peu apr&#232;s, je suis pass&#233; &#224; l'Amiga.. puis retour aux PC &#224; la mode DIY (la bidouille, &#231;a a son charme quand on est ado). Dans les 90, je r&#234;vais du Mac, mais il co&#251;tait vraiment trop cher (jusqu'aux iMac - mais sous OS9 et avec la mauvaise sant&#233; d'Apple, le niveau de risque &#233;tait &#233;lev&#233.

Quand j'en ai eu les moyens, j'ai attendu de voir si la transition OSX marchait. Je ne voulais pas un second Amiga =)

La sauce a pris, j'ai switch&#233; en 2004.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> By George !
> 
> Un PC-XT d'IBM en 1984 ou 86 (640 KO RAM, *qq. GO de DD*, l'affichage 4 couleurs). Je me souviens du prix de l'&#233;poque : 40 000 Fr !



Tu rigoles ? les plus gros disques de l'&#233;poque devaient faire entre 20 et 40 *M*o ! :mouais:


----------



## Lizandre (30 Novembre 2006)

arf, c'est bien possible


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> arf, c'est bien possible



Oh que oui ! 
Même en 89, j'ai acheté un mac SE30 (et c'était pas du bas de gamme : 30 OOO F tarif étudiant, si je me rappelle bien et on avait de sacrées réductions à l'époque) qui n'avait que 40 Mo de disque dur

Et mon premier mac fin 86 n'avait pas de disque dur pas plus que le macplus.

Sinon, on a eu, avant tout ça , à la fac 3 Apple II montés sur un unique disque dur de 5 Mo qui avait coûté 3 briques je crois bien (en 81-82 !).


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Oh que oui !
> Même en 89, j'ai acheté un mac SE30 (et c'était pas du bas de gamme : 30 OOO F tarif étudiant, si je me rappelle bien et on avait de sacrées réductions à l'époque) qui n'avait que 40 Mo de disque dur
> 
> Et mon premier mac fin 86 n'avait pas de disque dur pas plus que le macplus.
> ...



Là, je m'imagine remontant le temps jusqu'à cette époque avec mon petit iMac G4/700, ses modestes 512 Mo de Ram, et ses disques durs de 160 et 320 Go :rateau:


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (1 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je m'imagine remontant le temps jusqu'à cette époque avec mon petit iMac G4/700, ses modestes 512 Mo de Ram, et ses disques durs de 160 et 320 Go :rateau:


et moi je me souviens avoir fait achete a mon lycée l'ATARI TT qui etait tout en 32 bits


----------



## woulf (1 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Oh que oui !
> Même en 89, j'ai acheté un mac SE30 (et c'était pas du bas de gamme : 30 OOO F tarif étudiant, si je me rappelle bien et on avait de sacrées réductions à l'époque) qui n'avait que 40 Mo de disque dur
> 
> Et mon premier mac fin 86 n'avait pas de disque dur pas plus que le macplus.
> ...



Ce que j'ai pu en rêver du SE/30 
Je ne parle même pas des mac IIfx...

La machine que je regrette vraiment de ne pas avoir eu, c'était le classic colour, que j'ai toujours trouvé terriblement sexy, mais fallait bien amortir le "bête" classic 4/40 qui avait coûté les yeux de la tête


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2006)

woulf a dit:


> Ce que j'ai pu en rêver du SE/30
> Je ne parle même pas des mac IIfx...



C'est clair. Je me souviens que la conférence des développeur pour l'intro du Système 7 avait eu lieu dans mon école et je bavais devant tous ces IIfx ... 

Mais bon j'avais réussi à récupérer un exemplaire du Système 7 alors j'étais déjà heureux


----------



## yzykom (2 Décembre 2006)

Et cette superbe machine, elle ne vous a pas fait rêver quand elle est sortie, avec écran plat, CDrom, TV, radio, système son Bose ... ?






Moi oui, en tout cas. Tout comme le NeXT Cube et avant, le Mac Plus. Mais les prix étaient plutôt élitistes quand même, hélas.

... la part du rêve ...


----------



## Lizandre (2 Décembre 2006)

c'est l&#224; que l'on voit que les Mac ne sont pas de simples machines : elles sont associ&#233;es &#224; une part de r&#234;ve pour la plupart d'entre nous. Un compatible PC ne m'a jamais fait r&#234;ver&#8230;


----------



## Nonoar2mars (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous.
Et bien moi aussi, j'ai d&#233;but&#233; sur une machine qui parait obsol&#232;te maintenant, le CPC 464 Amstrad, &#224; K7!!!
Ensuite je suis pass&#233; sur Amiga 500, Commodore, excellent pour le son et le graphisme, (pour l'&#233;poque !!! quand m&#234;me 8 pistes!), et je suis vite pass&#233; &#224; l'Atari 1040 STE, pour faire de la sik, Techno biensur, mais je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;me en jouant en Live, avec un sampler S2800 AKAI, un Juno 106, un Korg M1, un DT 50 Yamaha, un multi effet SE80 Korg (je crois?), et une console 01R yamaha, et jamais un Bug!!!! Malgr&#233; les commande "sysex"
Qui l'u cru?
Tout &#231;a pour arriver sur Power Mac G4, et Bient&#244;t MacBook Pro.
Entre (), j'ai quand m&#234;me moins de soucis de stabilit&#233; sur mon Mac que mes potes sur PC.
Comme dit Lizandre, ces machine ont une "&#226;me", et ne sont pas de vulgaire machine, elles sont des outils, car pour moi en tout cas un PC est tellement commun....
Enfin, je ne dis pas qu'il ne sont pas bien, mais pour moi aucun int&#233;r&#234;t.
D&#233;sol&#233; pour les PCistes........

A Ciao Tout le monde


----------



## iShin (10 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
histoire d'apporter ma modeste contribution &#224; ce topic bourr&#233; de nostalgie, moi j'ai d&#233;but&#233; avec un Amstrad CPC 6128. C'&#233;tait en 1988 ou 1989 je me souviens plus tr&#232;s bien.
Faut dire que j'avais 4 ou 5ans... 

Il fonctionne toujours m&#234;me s'il dort paisiblement au garage... 

Le seul probl&#232;me que j'ai eu avec c'est la courroie du lecteur de disquette qui a cass&#233;, probl&#232;me bien connu sur ces ordinateurs.

PS: Merci KnightWalker pour le lien.


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## MortyBlake (10 Mai 2007)

çui là en 1980.






L'année suivante, il a été gonflé avec un carte "chat mauve" : 128Ko + Couleur + 80 colonnes
le luxe quoi surtout en DOS 3.3


----------



## lifenight (11 Mai 2007)

J'ai débuté avec un Commodore 64 avec son lecteur de K7 et son floppy 5.25, puis j'ai commencé dans le monde pc avec un Olivetti 486 DX-2 66 Mhz


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

Que de la machine de luxe, l&#224;  Moi, j'ai commenc&#233; en 1978 avec une TI 57, ses 50 pas de programme et ses huit m&#233;moires :




suivie, deux ans plus tard par sa grande s&#339;ur, la TI 59, avec son Ko de m&#233;moire (960 pas de programme), ses cartes magn&#233;tiques (il en fallait deux pour enregistrer la totalit&#233; de la m&#233;moire, programme et donn&#233;es), ses modules de programmes en Rom amovibles et son imprimante thermique (3700 F de l'&#233;poque quand m&#234;me, 1 mois de mon salaire) :




Et enfin, le premier "vrai" ordinateur en 82, avec carr&#233;ment la grosse artillerie, puisque j'avais l'extension de 16 Ko de Ram, qui fut remplac&#233;e plus tard par une, puis deux extensions 64 Ko (48 Ko de Ram, le max sur cette machine et 80 Ko de disque virtuel programm&#233; en assembleur Z80) :


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Mai 2007)

et bien moi, c'est sur ce bon vieux TO16 en 1989... que de souvenirs, GW basiq, MS dos, digger, tétris, hardhat...

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/bibabelou/


----------



## palmagora (11 Mai 2007)

Premier ordinateur un ZX81 avec extension 16Ko sur TV n&B !! Ensuite, un MO5 Thomson suivi d'un Atari 520STF boosté en 1040STF puis un Amiga 2000 qui était vraiment en avance sur son temps (En 1991...)

J'ai ensuite fais un break avant de racheter toute une série de PC made in Montgallet avec des AMD Athlon un peu plus rapides à chaque fois...

Windows m'a finalement usé et j'ai switch avec un PowerMac G5 suivi d'un MacBook Pro CoreDuo avant de passer à ma config actuelle. C'était en mars 2005

En tout cas, pas prêt de repasser sur PC et vivement Leopard !!


----------



## Liyad (11 Mai 2007)

Packarbell de mon p&#232;re, j'avais pas plus de 8 ans ... ^^ Je pourrais pas donner les sp&#233;cificit&#233; par contre :s
Mon 1er PC "&#224; moi et rien qu'&#224; moi" je l'ai eu vers 11-12 ans, je me souvient de : 4Go de DD, Nvidia Geforce 4 64mo de m&#233;moire, 64 mo de Ram, Windows 98.

Ha, que de souvenir ^^


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Un LogAbax (= Olivetti) Personna 1600, PC millesimé 1984. Des performances qui laissent rêveur :
- Processeur Intel 8086 à 1 ou 2Mhz
- 640Ko RAM
- Disque dur 20 Mo (énorme à cette époque)
- Graphismes CGA (= 3 couleurs simultanées, pour les plus jeunes)
- Lecteur disquette 5"1/4 (=340Ko, en haute densité !)
et .... Windows 1.0  !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> U- Processeur Intel 8086 à 1 ou 2Mhz



Ben nan ! ta mémoire te joue des tours ! les 8086, c'était de 4,77 Mhz à 10 Mhz


----------



## solboki (11 Mai 2007)

Il me plait ce sujet que je viens de d&#233;couvrir... Et pour la peine, je vais sombrer, moi aussi dans la nostalgie.

Je suis n&#233; &#224; peu pr&#232;s en m&#234;me temps que les ordinateurs personnels. Mon p&#232;re, jeune &#233;migr&#233; de l'URSS de Brejnev, parvenu en occident, est devenu dingue des nouvelles technologies de l'occident (je rappelle pour les plus jeunes, que l'URSS &#233;tait un pays d'o&#249; on ne sortait pas facilement et o&#249; l'industrie &#233;tait plus tourn&#233;e vers la sid&#233;rurgie et l'armement que vers les ipods et les OS).

Il y a quasiment toujours eu des ordinateurs chez moi : tr&#232;s jeune je jouais &#224; "Setcolor 2,1,7", qui permettait de changer la couleur du fond d'&#233;cran, de la police de caract&#232;re et du tour de l'&#233;cran. Fabuleux...

Puis, &#224; l'&#233;cole, j'ai d&#233;couvert, gr&#226;ce au plan de Fabius (d&#233;j&#224; lui) "Informatique pour tous", la joie des ordinateurs fran&#231;ais : TO7 et MO5. D'autres avant moi ont parl&#233; de la richesse du crayon optique (un concept innovant pourtant rapidement rong&#233; par une souris). Le Minist&#232;re de l'&#233;ducation nationale m'a permis d'acqu&#233;rir les bases du langage LOGO (fort utile de nos jours) et le joies de faire d&#233;placer une tortue (c'est &#224; dire un triangle blanc) pour dessiner des formes g&#233;ographiques. Apr&#232;s avoir dessin&#233; une maison, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; d'arr&#234;ter la programmation. Ma famille voulant tout mettre en oeuvre pour ma r&#233;ussite scolaire, j'ai eu mon propre MO5 pour faire mes devoirs d'informatique avec une collection de jeux (forc&#233;ment p&#233;dagogiques) enregistr&#233;s sur des cassettes (pour les plus jeunes encore, c'est une sorte de CD carr&#233; et en plastique, long ... long ... long &#224; charger !).

Pendant ce temps, &#224; la maison, il y a eu, entre autres, un PC Olivetti avec un &#233;cran monochrome Vert sur noir, un PC Samsung avec un &#233;cran orange sur noir, un compaq en couleur (256 !) avec un syst&#232;me int&#233;ressant de disque dur amovible &#233;lectris&#233;, souvent en panne.

Mon premier ordinateur &#224; moi, car je l'avais choisi (et pay&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; une avance faite par mes parents de mon argent de poche sur 25 ans) fut un Amiga  500. L&#224;, ce fut la r&#233;v&#233;lation, comme dirait l'autre. J'ai &#233;t&#233; accroc. Longtemps. J'ai eu tour &#224; tour un 2000 d'occasion, une CD32 tranform&#233;e en ordinateur, un amiga 1200. Malgr&#233; les faillites r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es et les reprises avort&#233;es des entreprises d&#233;veloppant l'amiga (Commodore, Escom, Gateway, etc.), j'ai pers&#233;v&#233;r&#233; longtemps. Je suis entr&#233; &#224; la Fac avec mon amiga 1200, et j'ai pass&#233; ma premi&#232;re ann&#233;e de sciences po &#224; taper mes expos&#233;s et mes rapports sur mon amiga.

Mais bon, il a fallu se rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence : ma machine vieillissait et je n'avais pas les moyens de la faire &#233;voluer (les amiga et les extentions sont devenus de plus en plus chers, au fur et &#224; mesure que les fid&#232;les partaient). J'ai donc eu une une succession de PC que mon p&#232;re (devenu assembleur) me mettait &#224; jour r&#233;guli&#232;rement. J'&#233;tais toujours &#224; bidouiller, &#224; r&#233;installer windows, &#224; r&#233;essayer linux, &#224; travailler sur OS/2, &#224; tenter BeOS ("le successeur des MacIntosh" d'apr&#232;s les m&#233;dias).

Et puis un jour, en septembre dernier, j'ai achet&#233; un MacBook. Quel bonheur. J'ai red&#233;couvert l'informatique, la simplicit&#233; et l'humanit&#233; que je voyais dans mes amiga d'autrefois (en ce moment, je lis Proust, j'ai donc une tendance &#224; la nostalgie).

Le plus amusant, c'est qu'au moment de mon premier amiga, j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; avec un Mac. Le Mac &#233;tait plus cher. J'ai pris l'amiga.

M&#234;me si j'ai beaucoup aim&#233; mon A1200, mon MB m'a permis (enfin !) de tourner unne page. A ce propos, je c&#232;de gratuitement, &#224; qui viendra le prendre, un amiga 1200, 8 Mo de Fast Ram, extension 68030 avec coprocesseur, ROM 3.1, disque dur 150 Mo, flickerfixer, carte r&#233;seau 10Mbps et un &#233;cran PAL Commodre assorti. Il marche, id&#233;al pour surfer sur internet (du moins, sur les sites des ann&#233;es 90).

D&#233;sol&#233; pour la longueur du message. Un mod&#233;rateur agac&#233; viendra l'effacer.


----------



## Lalis (11 Mai 2007)

Tiens, moi aussi je découvre seulement aujourd'hui ce fil.
Petit flash-back...

Pas d'initiation à l'informatique à l'école : j'ai connu le jeudi à la place du mercredi, moi. 
Premier ordi en 1983-84, chez mes parents : un Apple IIe qui fonctionne toujours !  
Son écran vert, ses deux lecteurs de floppy 5"1/4, l'un avec le "système", l'autre avec les "logiciels" et les fichiers. Pas de disque dur.
Nous avions, enfin il y a toujours, un jeu de casse briques, un jeu de baballe contre un mur avec le curseur horizontal, un jeu appelé je crois Honkey Monkey (??), une réussite vachement dure, et l'excellent (pour l'époque) traitement de texte artisanal Gribouille. C'est là-dessus que j'ai tapé ma maitrise et mon premier DEA. Il fallait entrer une sorte de balise pour passer en italiques, une autre pour repasser en caractères droits, et si on en oubliait une, galère. Pour les italiques, ça allait encore, mais j'ai fait des études de grec ! Vous imaginez le texte français suivant la citation grecque, tout en caractères grecs ! :hein:  On ne s'en rendait compte qu'à l'impression avec la bonne vieille imprimante matricielle sur laquelle j'ai longtemps fait des stencils (quand c'était encore autorisé dans les écoles).
Mon père se sert toujours de cet ordi, comme d'une machine à écrire améliorée. On lui a proposé nos vieux Macs, mais non, il préfère son Apple IIe. 23 ans de bons et loyaux services, ça crée des liens !

Puis quand j'ai acheté mon premier ordi, ça ne pouvait qu'être un Mac : trop de mal avec les PC antiques du boulot (l'éduc nat). En 1991, j'ai acheté un LCII. Avec l'imprimante Stylewriter qui a fonctionné jusqu'en 2002, si si.
Je ne sais plus ce qu'est devenu le LC2, je l'ai peut-être donné à une école de Boa Vista (Lisbonne).
Changé en 95 pour un Performa 630. Livré avec système 6. Quand j'ai acheté le système 7 suite à la présentation à l'Apple expo, j'étais moi aussi enthousiaste... Et puis ça s'est très très mal passé à l'installation. Mon seul gros pépin avec Apple.   Il a fallu tout réinstaller, sous système 6, et j'ai renoncé au système 7...
Mais je m'embrouille un peu car je crois bien avoir fini par faire tourner cette machine sous système 7.5.1...
Le Performa a été donné cet été avec la Stylewriter II à Ordi Ecoles, en Savoie.
Suis passée directement au MacOs 8.6 quand j'ai acheté un PowerPC 5500/275 en 2001. Un chouette ordi, classe, noir, acheté d'occase à mon revendeur (son ordi de boulot).
Changé en aout 2005 pour l'iBook que j'utilise actuellement.
Le PowerPC vit une 3ème vie chez un MacGéen.
L'iBook attend son petit frère MacBook pro quand Leopard sera livré dedans.


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2007)

H&#233; Pascal, mon p&#232;re aussi avait achet&#233; une TI-57 ou 59 &#224; diode. Je crois qu'il l'a encore.


Sinon j'ai rat&#233; un Amiga 500 sur Strasbourg. Excellent &#233;tat sauf le lecteur &#224; changer. Pas de chance ...

3 ans que j'en cherche un ... 


Sinon, je vois que j'ai beaucoup de points communs avec les t&#233;moignages pr&#233;c&#233;dents


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Hé Pascal, mon père aussi avait acheté une TI-57 ou 59 à diode. Je crois qu'il l'a encore.
> 
> 
> Sinon j'ai raté un Amiga 500 sur Strasbourg. Excellent état sauf le lecteur à changer. Pas de chance ...
> ...



Pour en rajouter un peu dans la nostalgie des anciens combattants, y en a-y-il qui se rappelle les floppy souple simple face qu'on perforait avec des pincesà tiercé pour en faire des doubles faces (2x40ko ?)


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Pour en rajouter un peu dans la nostalgie des anciens combattants, y en a-y-il qui se rappelle les floppy souple simple face qu'on perforait avec des pincesà tiercé pour en faire des doubles faces (2x40ko ?)



Bien sur, j'en ai fait pas mal. Avec les 3"5 aussi d'ailleurs ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon j'ai rat&#233; un Amiga 500 sur Strasbourg. Excellent &#233;tat sauf le lecteur &#224; changer. Pas de chance ...
> 
> 3 ans que j'en cherche un ...



Et un 1200, &#231;a t'irait pas (solboki, l&#224;, juste en dessous) ? 



solboki a dit:


> A ce propos, je c&#232;de gratuitement, &#224; qui viendra le prendre, un amiga 1200, 8 Mo de Fast Ram, extension 68030 avec coprocesseur, ROM 3.1, disque dur 150 Mo, flickerfixer, carte r&#233;seau 10Mbps et un &#233;cran PAL Commodre assorti. Il marche, id&#233;al pour surfer sur internet (du moins, sur les sites des ann&#233;es 90).





MortyBlake a dit:


> Pour en rajouter un peu dans la nostalgie des anciens combattants, y en a-y-il qui se rappelle les floppy souple simple face qu'on perforait avec des pinces&#224; tierc&#233; pour en faire des doubles faces (2x40ko ?)



Moi, je me rappelle m&#234;me les disquettes souples de 8 pouces (360 Ko quand m&#234;me, hein !) sur les contr&#244;leurs de com IBM


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et un 1200, ça t'irait pas (solboki, là, juste en dessous) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je lui ai envoyé un MP.

Hé oui, j'ai aussi connu ça, les disquettes 8 pouces. Et même les premiers DD de 5 Mo de la taille d'une petite commode ...


----------



## Lalis (12 Mai 2007)

Il est rigolo, ce fil : il fait un peu anciens combattants (voir les dernières pages de *Coup de vieux*, aussi  ), tout en ayant l'intelligence de ne pas tomber dans le piège du "c'était mieux avant".
 
Y en a-t-il vraiment parmi vous qui ont la nostalgie des premiers ordis préhistoriques que vous décrivez ? Moi, je préfère le TGV à la diligence, sans conteste !  



Surtout que le TGV, je le prends toutes les semaines pour aller bosser, alors qu'en diligence, ce serait bien moins pratique ! :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Il est rigolo, ce fil : il fait un peu anciens combattants (voir les derni&#232;res pages de *Coup de vieux*, aussi  ), tout en ayant l'intelligence de ne pas tomber dans le pi&#232;ge du "c'&#233;tait mieux avant".
> 
> Y en a-t-il vraiment parmi vous qui ont la nostalgie des premiers ordis pr&#233;historiques que vous d&#233;crivez ? Moi, je pr&#233;f&#232;re le TGV &#224; la diligence, sans conteste !
> 
> ...



Ne confond pas "nostalgie" avec "regr&#234;ts", s&#251;r que je pr&#233;f&#232;re mon G4 &#224; tout ce que j'avais avant (et m&#234;me que si j'avais un G5, &#231;a serait encore mieux ), mais &#231;a ne m'emp&#234;che pas de me souvenir avec un certain attendrissement des heures pass&#233;es sur ces vieilles machines.


----------



## woulf (12 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne confond pas "nostalgie" avec "regrêts", sûr que je préfère mon G4 à tout ce que j'avais avant (et même que si j'avais un G5, ça serait encore mieux ), mais ça ne m'empêche pas de me souvenir avec un certain attendrissement des heures passées sur ces vieilles machines.



Ouais, c'était le bon temps 

Tu n'utilisais pas encore ton déambulateur et moi euhhh, oui, on pressait sur mon nez, il sortait du lait  

Ta calculatrice m'a rappelé le FA BU LEUX Canon X07, tout petit avec son écran lcd programmable pixel par pixel, on avait programmé sur celui d'un copain les milliers de ligne de code d'un programme de l'hebdogiciel, une sorte de pitfall tout pourri, et bien sûr au premier "run" ça marchait pas, et après relecture on y arrivait finalement... une seule constante: la même tronche en voyant le programme tourner qu'en trouvant des limes à ongle comme cadeau bonux


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mai 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Il est rigolo, ce fil : il fait un peu anciens combattants (voir les dernières pages de *Coup de vieux*, aussi  ), tout en ayant l'intelligence de ne pas tomber dans le piège du "c'était mieux avant".
> 
> Y en a-t-il vraiment parmi vous qui ont la nostalgie des premiers ordis préhistoriques que vous décrivez ? Moi, je préfère le TGV à la diligence, sans conteste !
> 
> ...









Pour bosser surement, mais pour entamer la conversation avec de charmantes jeunes filles, 3 jours de Paris à Marseille ça avait du bon


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


>



Elle a été prise où, cette photo de nous deux


----------



## Lalis (12 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Pour bosser surement, mais pour entamer la conversation avec de charmantes jeunes filles, 3 jours de Paris &#224; Marseille &#231;a avait du bon



Il est impossible que tu parles de moi   :
- Paris-Marseille : j'emprunte plut&#244;t la ligne Paris-Gen&#232;ve
- jeune : un gentleman peut-il se montrer blessant ? :style: 
- charmante : mes amis savent que j'ai plein *d'autres* qualit&#233;s !  
   

Reste fille : on est toujours fils ou fille de.


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mai 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Il est impossible que tu parles de moi   :
> - Paris-Marseille : j'emprunte plutôt la ligne Paris-Genève
> - jeune : un gentleman peut-il se montrer blessant ? :style:
> - charmante : mes amis savent que j'ai plein d'autres qualités !
> ...



A ta disposition pour te faire profiter de mon carosse. Impatient d'explorer toutes ces autres qualités


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne confond pas "nostalgie" avec "regrêts", sûr que je préfère mon G4 à tout ce que j'avais avant (et même que si j'avais un G5, ça serait encore mieux ), mais ça ne m'empêche pas de me souvenir avec un certain attendrissement des heures passées sur ces vieilles machines.



Exactement je ne vais pas lacher mon PowerBook pour une veille machine. Mais ressortir le Texas Instruments TI99/4A pour faire une bonne partie de Parsec, ça fait toujours plaisir !


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Exactement je ne vais pas lacher mon PowerBook pour une veille machine. Mais ressortir le Texas Instruments TI99/4A pour faire une bonne partie de Parsec, ça fait toujours plaisir !



Et puis c'est quand même plus facile à garder qu'une perforatrice de cartes et ça fait moins de bruit ! 
Parce qu'au départ, c'était bien souvent la seule chose qu'on voyait de l'ordinateur, ces machines infernales à faire des trous


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Pour en rajouter un peu dans la nostalgie des anciens combattants, y en a-y-il qui se rappelle les floppy souple simple face qu'on perforait avec des pincesà tiercé pour en faire des doubles faces (2x40ko ?)


J'avais trouvé mieux avec mon lecteur externe, j'avais schunté matériellement le contrôle avec un petit bouton externe ON/OFF, ce qui me permettait d'écrire sur ces support souples sans les perforer  

Pour les 3,5 j'avais pas osé ouvrir le lecteur (vu les prix) pour faire la même chose

Mon honnêteté m'a perdu


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2007)

J'ai débuté l'info à mon école ... d'informatique. Un Vax 11/780 puis, l'année suivante, deux Vax 11/750. C'était sous VMS. Programmation en Pascal.
Par la suite nous avons eu des Goupil G40. Je jouais au Digger, dessus. Yummy !
Et j'ai écrit mon mémoire sur un ... MacIntosh Plus [que de bombes, que de bombes !!].

Ensuite, ce furent des PCs et des SUNs etc.

PS : on peut _toujours_ jouer au Digger, même sur un Mac équipé de Tiger


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Par la suite nous avons eu des Goupil G40. Je jouais au Digger, dessus. Yummy !



Le premier ordinateur que j'ai utilis&#233; &#233;tait un Goupil 1. Et j'ai ensuite bien connu et utilis&#233; les suivants : Goupil 2 (rouge), Goupil 3 (Gris-noir, assez gros avec &#233;cran int&#233;gr&#233, et le Goupil 4, le premier DOS compatible de chez Goupil.

J'ai aussi eu un serveur Goupil 40, qui int&#233;grait 10 ports t&#233;l&#233;phoniques, pour en faire un serveur minitel capable d'avoir 10 communications simultan&#233;es 

C'&#233;tait pas mal Goupil, mais comme toutes les marques fran&#231;aises, &#231;a n'a pas dur&#233; longtemps &#224; la fin des ann&#233;es 80 ...


----------



## girafe (13 Mai 2007)

c'était pas le mien mais celui de mon père.
pour planter le décor, on est en 1982, Tron vient de sortir, ainsi que War Games, le délire d'anticipation autour de l'ordinateur est à son comble, un peu comme le délire internet il y a qques années avec johnny mnemonic ou terminator3.
à l'époque mon père faisait des bases de données énormes sur des stats de population en Afrique, nbr d'habitants, de puits, de chiottes publics, privés, kilométrage des routes, bref de l'urbanisme pur et dur; mais pour traiter toutes ces données, une seule solution, aller boulevard Brune et louer à la journée un ordinateur gros comme un buffet louis XV, qui plantait de temps en temps et "archivait" sur des cartes perforées. ça coutait cher, très très très très cher, le pater y laissait 1 brique par mois, soit 4 smic à l'époque!
Et puis un jour...
Apple a sorti un ordi dont j'ai oublié le nom mais que certains doivent connaitre, en tout cas c'était le premier qui soit accessible à l'époque, enfin disons que vu le prix que ça aurait couté de continuer les locations, il valait mieux investir 5 briques (de 1982!). la machine avait deux lecteurs de disquettes souples, un écran NB d'au moins 5 pouces, un clavier integré...l'ancêtre de l'Imac?
Comme c'était pas évident à l'époque d'installer un système (en fait je pense qu'il n'y avait pas de système, mais des applis qui se trouvaient sur les disquettes, d'où les 2 lecteurs) mon père avait payé le billet A/R à un pote americain pour faire quelques bidouilles, soudures, découpes... euh, en 82, le système des charters existait pas, un A/R ça devait douiller grave.
l'installation a pris la nuit, et quand je me suis réveillé, mon père et son pote venaient de finir, et au bout d'une demi-heure après avoir appuyé sur l'interrupteur, les premières lignes de code apparurent... le soir j'avais droit à une surprise: il y avait un simulateur de vol installé, j'ai eu le droit de taper l'ordre de lancement de l'appli et ± 2h plus tard, alors que j'allais me recoucher, l'écran d'accueil du simulateur apparaissait. Eh oui quelques poignées de pixels à l'époque!
le coup de coeur y était, j'avais 8 ans et Wargames et Tron auraient pu être tournés chez moi!:love:


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Mai 2007)

girafe a dit:


> c'était pas le mien mais celui de mon père.
> pour planter le décor, on est en 1982, Tron vient de sortir, ainsi que War Games, le délire d'anticipation autour de l'ordinateur est à son comble, un peu comme le délire internet il y a qques années avec johnny mnemonic ou terminator3.
> à l'époque mon père faisait des bases de données énormes sur des stats de population en Afrique, nbr d'habitants, de puits, de chiottes publics, privés, kilométrage des routes, bref de l'urbanisme pur et dur; mais pour traiter toutes ces données, une seule solution, aller boulevard Brune et louer à la journée un ordinateur gros comme un buffet louis XV, qui plantait de temps en temps et "archivait" sur des cartes perforées. ça coutait cher, très très très très cher, le pater y laissait 1 brique par mois, soit 4 smic à l'époque!
> Et puis un jour...
> ...



On pourrait presque verser une petite larme ... de bonheur. On te voit presque les yeux écarquillés.

En 82, ça ne pouvait être qu'un Apple II+ et le flight simulator était la seconde version (la première était sorti sur cassette) qui était sorti sur un floppy 5.25"


----------



## girafe (13 Mai 2007)

Viiiiiiiiiiii!
c'était bien ça!
et il y avait aussi LE jeu de tennis à l'époque, quelques semaines avant que Yannick Noah ne remporte Roland Garros

après, il y a toujours eu au moins un Mac chez moi, à part un petit ZX


----------



## Lalis (13 Mai 2007)

Un Apple II quelque chose, c'est sûr !
Notre IIe a lui aussi 2 lecteurs de disques floppy et je me souviens de ce simulateur de vol avec lequel nous n'avons jamais joué. Il doit encore être en état de faire planer les souvenirs dans la boite à disquettes  
Mes parents avaient payé cette petite merveille pas loin de 35000 F, un prix d'ami obtenu pas je ne sais quelle magouille.


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Par la suite nous avons eu des Goupil G40. Je jouais au Digger, dessus. Yummy !
> Et j'ai écrit mon mémoire sur un ... MacIntosh Plus [que de bombes, que de bombes !!].



Ouais c'est cela oui un goupil !!!, quand j'étais en seconde au lycée (-26 piges !!!) avec la k7 et tout et tout, la vache, nous étions tous très exités, beaucoup moins plus tard après des petits passages sous DOS.
Après j'ai bossé mon mémoire de fin de 3eme cycle sur un pc à la fac (du bull sans windows), j'en ai même fait un bout avec un macIntosh ... je me suis amusé pour passer mes fichiers de l'un à l'autre !!!
Scub


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Mai 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Un Apple II quelque chose, c'est sûr !
> Notre IIe a lui aussi 2 lecteurs de disques floppy et je me souviens de ce simulateur de vol avec lequel nous n'avons jamais joué. Il doit encore être en état de faire planer les souvenirs dans la boite à disquettes
> Mes parents avaient payé cette petite merveille pas loin de 35000 F, un prix d'ami obtenu pas je ne sais quelle magouille.



II+ sorti en 79, IIe en 83.

C'est vrai que probablement mon II+ a été l'ordinateur qui m'a coûté relativement le plus cher. Un an d'économie sou par sou.
:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> II+ sorti en 79, IIe en 83.
> 
> C'est vrai que probablement mon II+ a été l'ordinateur qui m'a coûté relativement le plus cher. Un an d'économie sou par sou.
> :rateau:



C'est vrai qu'à l'époque de mes calculatrices programmables 78/79), je me souviens que je bavais déjà devant la vitrine des galeries Lafayette, rue de Mogador, où un TRS80 de Tandy agitait son "Dancing Dæmon" (vert sur fond noir) sous une étiquette autour des 25000 F de l'époque (en version de base à 4 Ko, parce que l'extension à 16 Ko coûtait presque aussi cher, dans les 15 ou 18000 F si je me souviens bien !) :affraid:

c'était le bon temps :rateau:


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'était le bon temps :rateau:



ça c'est vrai




:style:  :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> ça c'est vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah nan, ça, c'était cinq/six ans avant, 78, c'était plutôt :


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2007)

Ça serait bête de devoir fermer ce sujet non?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Mai 2007)

J'ai commenc&#233; sur un PC Sinclair 200 :





J'avais pas tout compris aux ordinateur, alors je glissais des p&#233;tard &#224; claquette dans la lecteur de disquette, et dans la trappe pour carte additionnelles. 

... il &#224; march&#233; jusqu'&#224; ce que je d&#233;cide de l'aider &#224; se suicider, tellement sa sant&#233; &#233;tait irr&#233;guli&#232;re.


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> On pourrait presque verser une petite larme ... de bonheur. On te voit presque les yeux écarquillés.
> 
> En 82, ça ne pouvait être qu'un Apple II+ et le flight simulator était la seconde version (la première était sorti sur cassette) qui était sorti sur un floppy 5.25"



Merci pour la capture d'écran. Hé oui c'était comme les graphismes et j'avais pas mal de jeux sur Apple II, dont Sorcellerie, Conan, etc ...


----------



## Anthony (4 Juin 2007)

J'ai aussi débuté sur Apple II (un modèle C, j'avais 6-7 ans).
Je me souviens de Paint sur floppy 5,25", mais aussi toute une boite de jeux (100 ou 150 disquettes, énorme) : Flight Simulator, Summer/Winter Games, Amazon et j'en passe.

C'était le bon temps...


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2007)

anthonyz a dit:


> J
> C'était le bon temps...


  Pourquoi parler au passé ? L'est pas bien le Mac de nos jours ?


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pourquoi parler au passé ? L'est pas bien le Mac de nos jours ?



On parlais plutôt de l'Apple II


----------



## huexley (4 Juin 2007)

Un TO8D, vite parti à la cave dans les Limbes, alors que je voulais un CPC6128, mais comme le padre bossait à la Thomson...


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Un TO8D, vite parti &#224; la cave dans les Limbes, alors que je voulais un CPC6128, mais comme le padre bossait &#224; la Thomson...



J'ai toujours celui (le 6128) que m'a legu&#233; mon ex-voisin (et ami d'enfance) et je viens de lui offrir (au 6128)  une paire de joysticks Bitstar de Boeder toute neuve (chez vesalia donc).


----------



## iShin (4 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Un TO8D, vite parti à la cave dans les Limbes, alors que je voulais un CPC6128, mais comme le padre bossait à la Thomson...



Moi je l'ai eu le CPC 6128, avec écran couleur s'il vous plait :rateau:.


----------



## huexley (4 Juin 2007)

Oui heu Melau et  iShin eh ho hein ! Bon


----------



## olekhnov (4 Juin 2007)

Pour moi c'était un Oric Atmos, a Noel 1984... et surtout un Téléstrat, deux ans plus tard, mes premiers pas dans la télématique et le développement  

Le monde Apple était alors bien loin... trop cher!!!


----------



## Doc 993C4S (12 Juin 2007)

Pour les années je ne sais plus trop mais j'ai commencé avec un Commodore 64 ! 
Pour le C64, j'avais le lecteur de cassette (of course) avec le tournevis qui va bien pour changer l'azimutage de la tête de lecture pour lire les cassettes des copains. Ensuite est arrivé le floppy 5" 1/4 simple face avec la petite encoche faite à la main pour tourner le floppy et pouvoir écrire sur l'autre face.
Et un catalogue de jeux impressionnant. Les jeux les plus marquants pour moi : Commando, The Dambusters (Génial).
C'était quand même de la bidouille marrante.

J'ai touché un peu de l'Alice 90 que mes grand parents avaient gagné dans un supermarché.

J'ai revendu le C64 pour passer à l'Atari 512Stf (upgradé en 1024). Fini le temps des cassettes et bonjour les disquettes 3" 1/2.
C'était mon époque la plus ludique car les 2 machines du moment (Atari ST et Commodore Amiga) étaient au top. L'Amiga était sans doute un cran au dessus pour les graphismes et je garde des souvenirs de parties mémorables à jouer à Kick-Off, Kick-Off 2 avec les potes.

L'Atari est une machine que j'ai gardé. Elle est soigneusement rangée dans son carton d'origine.
Un collègue m'a donné un C64 complet (lecteur K7, floppy, moniteur) et j'avais aussi acheté pour une bouchée de pain un Atari Mega STE 2 avec moniteur, émulateur PC matériel.
Il m'est arrivé d'allumer le MegaSTE2 de temps à autres pour rejouer à quelques bon jeux du style Speedball 2 : Brutal Deluxe.

Bon j'arrête là parce que j'en ai la larme à l'oeil.

Il va falloir que je mette en vente toutes ces machines un jour ou l'autre car elles feront certainement le bonheur des nostalgiques des années 80.


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2007)

Si vraiment tu n'as plus de place, mais je trouve sympa d'en garder quelques une. C'est de l'Histoire maintenant, et c'est bien d'en garder quelques traces.

Et si en plus on peut en faire une démo aux passionnés de micro


----------



## wersidx500 (16 Juin 2007)

moi c'était le IIe
je m'amusais beaucoup avec, et qu'est ce que j'avais comme programmes...
le bon vieux temps !


----------



## Numberten (17 Juin 2007)

Moi j'ai debuté sur un amstrad pc5086 de 1991, d'ailleurs je l'ai toujours... au fond d'un placard, ms il doit encore fonctionner. GP2, day of thunder, falcon... tout ça a démarrer depuis le ms-dos ^^.

http://www.system-cfg.com/photos/amstrad_pc5286_1.jpg


----------



## romain31000 (18 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,
j'ai d&#233;but&#233; sur un amstrad 6128, en fait c'&#233;tait celui de ma soeur et de mon fr&#232;re.
Apr&#232;s j'ai eu diverses consoles, mais l'ordinateur suivant &#233;tait un Imac G5 17".


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai débuté sur un amstrad 6128, en fait c'était celui de ma soeur et de mon frère.
> Après j'ai eu diverses consoles, mais l'ordinateur suivant était un Imac G5 17".



Ca fait un joli saut du 6128 au G5 !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ca fait un joli saut du 6128 au G5 !!!



Non, parce qu'en fait, il avait un émulateur G5 sur son 6128 :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Juillet 2007)

Moi ça a débuté chez mon oncle en 96/97 (j'avais 3-4 ans) Il avais un pc 486 sous win 3.11 un Packard-bell je jouais au vieux jeu : je me souvient d'un jeu de moto avec couleure très lède et une bande son composé de bip j'était lasse du pc je passia ma journée dessus quand j'allais le voir  ... puis chez d'autre amis jusqu'en 2001 ( Le jour ou mon père a dessidé d'acheté un PC ... puis j'ai eu mon propre PC 2003 ( vous vous dites : y sont ou les mac   ... pasianse ... puis en 2004 on m'a donné un "mac" un performa 5400/160 sous os 9 que j'ai toujours en superbe bon état il est dans ma collec dde mac ...
Entre temps j'ai eu un bouquin qui s'appelais e-mulez n*6 juin 2005 et dedans il parlait de l'amtrad j'ai été passioné et installé l'émulateur sur mon pc mes premières lignes de code en basique ( 2004 :rateau: ) puis j'ai découvert grasse a un lien sur internet les premiers mac et je me suis dit apple trop biens et j'ai décidé de collectionner les vieux mac et hop adieux pc ( enfin presques )
Voila 
Je sais mon histoire est longe, mais meme les vieux mac système 7 sont beaucoup plus interedssant que wineror et windaube


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

J'ai commenc&#233; sur un splendide Amstrad CPC 464 a cassette.

C'&#233;tait le bonheur, les premiers jeux, les premi&#232;res programmations... :love:

Apr&#232;s j'ai eu un 386 sous windows 3,1, puis 3,11, enfin j'ai eu un Pentium 200MMX, que j'ai compl&#232;tement ruin&#233; 


Pass&#233; cette p&#233;riode trouble de ma vie, j'ai eu un Imac G3 500, puis un PM G4 Quicksilver 933, puis un PM G5 bi 2.5 que j'ai toujours avec un Powerbook G4 1.64.

Tout &#231;a en attendant le Mac Pro. Les jeux vont d&#233;poter la dessus :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4341866 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commenc&#233; sur un splendide Amstrad CPC 464 a cassette.
> 
> C'&#233;tait le bonheur, les premiers jeux, les premi&#232;res programmations... :love:
> 
> ...


Et puis avec Intel, tu pourras retrouver les joies du BSOD si &#231;a te chante


----------



## kisco (24 Juillet 2007)

et voilà mon historique :

Amiga 2000 > Macintosh LC3 > iMac G3 grape 266 > PM G4 Quicksilver 733 > PowerBook G4 12'' 1.33  > iBook G4 12'' 1.33 > MacBookPro 15'' 2.16 :love:


----------



## benben67 (24 Juillet 2007)

moi j'ai commencé avec ceci : 
PC
400MHz  de processeur
128Mo    mémoire vive
40 Go    de disque dur
16 Mo (je crois) de carte graphique AGP
graveur de CD 8fois

facturé à l'époque ..... 24 990 francs soit 3 809 euros ..... soit quasi un MAC PRO 2 quadri coeur .....


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2007)

Et moi je cherche toujours une référence pour mes grandes visses noires du boitier du 6128 ... (je les ais perdues lors d'un démontage).


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Juillet 2007)

pour ma part, 
j'ai débuté sur un PC 
Pentium 366mhz
64MO de RAM puis 128
4go de DD (oui 4)
carte graphique 2D
ecran 14" à tube cathodique et enceinte intégrées (packard bell)
carte son sound blaster !

je pouvais jouer à starcraft, diablo, et carmaggeddon, mais dieu que c'était bien mais moche !


----------



## Macfrog (26 Juillet 2007)

Pour ma part, un Apple II europlus en 1980 - c'était du grand bonheur avec un PacMan et FlightSimulator (tout çà en ambre...) (incroyable ce qu'on pouvait avec 48Ko de mémoire en ce temps là )


----------



## tivinz (26 Juillet 2007)

Pour ma part CPC 6128 &#224; la maison, et apple II chez un pote. (malgr&#233; le fait que mes parents bossaient chez thomson &#224; l'&#233;poque, j'ai eu la chance d'&#233;chapper aux TO7 et autres MO5)

J'ai d'ailleurs t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; un &#233;mulateur amstrad il y a quelques jours, et la nostalgie &#233;tait bien l&#224;, intacte. Les m&#234;mes boucles en BASIC fonctionnaient toujours . Celles l&#224; m&#234;me qui faisaient enrager mes profs de coll&#232;ge lorsque tous les &#233;crans de la salle de TP se mettaient &#224; clingoter de concert dans un symphonie de bip bip bip...(sur des MO5 cette fois ci lol)


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2007)

Premier ordi en 1988, pour faire de la musique : Atari 1040 ST :love:
J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un Mac, mais comme je n'avais que 15 ans et pas assez de moyens, je me suis rabattu sur l'Atari 1040 ST, branch&#233; sur une vieille petite t&#233;l&#233; portable, et en avant la zizique sur Pro 24, puis Notator, branch&#233; &#224; un Roland Juno 2 et un MT-32.
J'en ai profit&#233; pour y d&#233;couvir les joies du jeu (largement plus beaux que sur les PC de l'&#233;poque), et aussi un peu de programmation en Basic.
A l'&#233;poque, les Mac &#233;taient vraiment tr&#232;s chers. Heureusement qu'il y avait Atari et Amiga pour &#233;chapper aux PC. Finalement, j'ai toujours fait partie de cette minorit&#233; r&#233;fractaire aux PC.
Cet Atari m'a quand m&#234;me tenu presque 10 ans. D'ailleurs, s'il ne se morfondait pas dans ma cave (j'arrive pas &#224; m'en s&#233;parer), il marcherait toujours. Bonne b&#234;te !
Dire qu'il n'y avait pas de disque dur et qu'il fallait charger &#224; chaque fois les programmes via leur disquette ! 

Ensuite, c'est plus banal :
PowerMac 8500 en 97
iBook en 2001
iMac G5 en 2005
MacBook en 2006


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Premier ordi en 1988, pour faire de la musique : Atari 1040 ST :love:
> J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un Mac, mais comme je n'avais que 15 ans et pas assez de moyens, je me suis rabattu sur l'Atari 1040 ST



Ah ... moi, le 1040 STf, c'&#233;tait mon deuxi&#232;me ordi, apr&#232;s le ZX81. Pour moi aussi, le Jackintosh &#233;tait l'alternative &#233;conomiquement jouable face au Mac, mais moi, je n'ai pas h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; user de MagicSac, qui faisait tourner Mac OS (4 ou 5 &#224; l'&#233;poque, ch'sais pu trop) et les appli Mac 20&#37; plus vite que sur un Mac+, et en 640x400 au lieu de 512x384


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2007)

Je crois que le tout premier a &#233;t&#233; le ZX 81. Mais, je n'en suis pas certain.

Ensuite, j'ai eu un Victor lambda et un goupil avec stylet tactile.

Enfin, un PC, sous DOS. Un ZENITH Data syst&#232;me a disquette 5 pouces , c'&#233;tait g&#233;nial par rapport au cassettes audio 

La suite, classique. Un Amiga, un Mac LC, un performa 5200, un iMac Bondy, un iMac Tangerine, un PowerBook bronze, un eMac, un Mac Mini, un iMac 24 pouces etc...


----------



## Diablogmp3 (28 Juillet 2007)

Alors chez nous on a d&#233;but&#233; avec un 486, sous Win 3.11, pour les &#233;tudes de ma soeur.
Sur la meme b&#233;cane, on a install&#233; Win95 (m&#233;morable, je devais avoir 7 ans grand max et je m'en souviens encore, une vraie b&#233;rezina, on s'&#233;tait demand&#233; si il resservirait un jour ).

Pis on est pass&#233; sur un Packard Bell (booouuuuhh, bonjour la r&#233;install de ouf, en aveugle, des boutons sans texte sur lequel on ne peut cliquer ) 400 Mhz, 64 Mo de Ram je crois et quelque chose comme 6 Go de DD.

Entre temps, j'ai eu un Amstrad en cadeau, bousill&#233; par mon parrain qui est informaticien (et apr&#232;s, on me dit que c'est lui qui a raison par rapport &#224; la pourritude du mac >_<).

J'ai eu une b&#233;cane du meme style pour moi tout seul, un 400 Mhz aussi avec plus de RAM et donc XP.
Pis une tour faite maison pas d&#233;gueu quand meme : Athlon XP 2500+, 256 Mo de RAM, 80 Go ( 120 maintenant)...

Maintenant, mon Macbook est la b&#233;cane la plus puissante de toute la famille


----------



## yzykom (28 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ... moi, le 1040 STf, c'&#233;tait mon deuxi&#232;me ordi, apr&#232;s le ZX81.



... le ZX 81 avec la cartouche d'extension 16 Ko, parce que 0.6 Ko pour &#233;crire un programme, m&#234;me en BASIC, c'&#233;tait un peu limite  

l'ordi (les touches "sensitives" faisaient hi-tech mais &#233;taient un vrai cauchemar &#224; l'usage) :






avec la carte :


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juillet 2007)

j'avais la m&#234;me config que toi !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> ... le ZX 81 avec la cartouche d'extension 16 Ko, parce que 0.6 Ko pour écrire un programme, même en BASIC, c'était un peu limite
> 
> l'ordi (les touches "sensitives" faisaient hi-tech mais étaient un vrai cauchemar à l'usage) :



Ah, le mien, à la fin, il avait deux extensions 64 Mo (48 Mo de Ram et 80 Mo de disque virtuel programmé en assembleur Z80), un clavier I.L.S. (les I.L.S. en provenance d'un vieux terminal passif IBM, dé-soudées une par une, puis re-soudées sur le circuit imprimé fait maison, le tout dans un boîtier intégrant clavier et ordi), et j'avais viré le tuner vidéo-composite pour brancher la sortie vidéo directement sur le moniteur du terminal cité plus haut au travers d'une carte "haute résolution" (160x100 :rateau.

L'alim se faisait au travers d'une batterie tampon, ce qui me permettait de charger ma cassette le matin (à 2400 bauds au lieu de 300 via le programme "Fast Load Monitor" qui permettait de monter à 3600 bauds en théorie, mais au delà de 2400, mon magnétophone ne suivait plus), et de la re-sauvegarder le soir.

Bref, vu de l'extérieur, il ne ressemblais plus du tout à un ZX81


----------



## yzykom (28 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, le mien, &#224; la fin, il avait deux extensions 64 Mo (48 Mo de Ram et 80 Mo de disque virtuel programm&#233; en assembleur Z80)...



Tu ne voulais pas dire 64 Ko, 48 Ko et 80 Ko ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Tu ne voulais pas dire 64 Ko, 48 Ko et 80 Ko ?



Euuuh ... Voui :rose: (et en plus, maintenant, je pleure avec seulement 1,25 Go :sick


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2007)

Il faut quand m&#234;me mettre des petits 'k' pour les kilo- ... Tsss ... On voit &#231;a en CE2-CM1. Ah la la !


----------



## yzykom (29 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut quand même mettre des petits 'k' pour les kilo- ... Tsss ... On voit ça en CE2-CM1. Ah la la !



Oups ! Au temps pour moi. :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juillet 2007)

"autant pour moi"  l'orthographe !!!!  c'est quoi ces jeunes qui font de l'informatique et qui ne savent pas &#233;crire !!!!


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juillet 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Oups ! Au temps pour moi. :rose:





IceandFire a dit:


> "autant pour moi"  l'orthographe !!!!  c'est quoi ces jeunes qui font de l'informatique et qui ne savent pas &#233;crire !!!!



Ah non, &#231;a va pas recommencer, ce d&#233;bat !  :sleep: 

Va bient&#244;t falloir donner l'explication de l'expression dans la charte au moment de l'inscription, pour avoir la paix ensuite !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ah non, ça va pas recommencer, ce débat !  :sleep:
> 
> Va bientôt falloir donner l'explication de l'expression dans la charte au moment de l'inscription, pour avoir la paix ensuite !



Aux tempes ou re-moi !


----------



## yzykom (29 Juillet 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> "autant pour moi"  l'orthographe !!!!  c'est quoi ces jeunes qui font de l'informatique et qui ne savent pas écrire !!!!



Et pourtant, sûr de moi, je reste sur "Au temps pour moi".  

Afin de ne pas flooder, je vous présente les ordinateurs que nous avions au club informatique du lycée, avant d'avoir des Micral, et qui, d'une certaine façon, font partie des ordinateurs avec lesquels j'ai commencé. Voici le Commodore PET avec son écran vert, ses lecteurs de disqu(ett)es. Parfait pour le LOGO ou le LSE.


----------



## le baron du 31 (30 Juillet 2007)

moi j'ai debute avec un hp pavilion 742.fr avec un ecran mx je sais plus quoi.p4 a 2 ghz,256 mb de ram,CG nvidia geforce 4 64mb.il est encore en vit et le pire il tourne plus vite que le pc que j'ai achete il y a 5 mois avec vista lol sans l'ecran plat


----------



## Nayana (4 Août 2007)

lien photo :
http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/2/Reunion_portable_Apple.jpg

Moi j'ai commenc&#233; avec un portable semblable au portable noir qu'on voit &#224; gauche dans la photo.

Actuellement j'ai celui du milieu, un petit iBook G4, mais parcontre, je ne suis pas du tout attir&#233;e par le troisi&#232;me (le plus &#224; droite), incorporant une puce double coeur...


----------



## guiguilap (4 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> moi j'ai debute avec un hp pavilion 742.fr avec un ecran mx je sais plus quoi.p4 a 2 ghz,256 mb de ram,CG nvidia geforce 4 64mb.il est encore en vit et le pire il tourne plus vite que le pc que j'ai achete il y a 5 mois avec vista lol sans l'ecran plat



J'ai démarré sur le même PC en 2002 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2007)

nioub 

j'ai commencer a faire de l'informatique a la fin des années 80, mon papa avait  acheter ça : 







ahhhhh arkanoid !!!!!!!


----------



## yzykom (5 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> nioub
> 
> j'ai commencer a faire de l'informatique a la fin des années 80, mon papa avait  acheter ça :
> 
> ...



Ooooh ! Je l'ai eu aussi celui-là, également par mon papa. Juste après le ZX81 cité plus haut. Arkanoïd aussi mais chez moi, le grand jeu, c'était plutôt Boulder Dash.

Il y a eu aussi Sram, Alien 8, Binky, Bomb Jack, les jeux Titus, Prohibition, Cauldron, Codename Mat, 3d Fight, Commando, Ghost & Goblins, Harrier Attack, Rally 2, The Way of the exploding fist ...

En plus, il fonctionne encore chez des petits cousin.

J'ai passé des heures dessus.


----------



## le baron du 31 (5 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'ai démarré sur le même PC en 2002 :rateau:



bienvenue au club. exellente machine quand meme cet hp apres une reinstallation de windows il repart comme en 40.jamais au une panne en gros aucun probleme


----------



## guiguilap (5 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> bienvenue au club. exellente machine quand meme cet hp apres une reinstallation de windows il repart comme en 40.jamais au une panne en gros aucun probleme



Oui, excellent PC


----------



## sebastiano (5 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Mon tout premier ordinateur a été un Atari 520 STE.

Les joies de la petite abeille.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Août 2007)

le premier à été un SE en 1988 ; puis un SE/30 avec un Radius Pivot en 1991


----------



## PommeQ (5 Août 2007)

Kenitec 386 DX avec la touche turbo ... powwaaaa :rateau:


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Kenitec 386 DX avec la touche turbo ... powwaaaa :rateau:



Mon père avait ça.

Sinon quelqu'un a-t-il encore un 6128 en service ?


----------



## tovaritch (5 Août 2007)

J'ai débuté (ou plutot tatoné, j'avais 7 ans)  en 1994 sur unordi dont je ne me souviens plus de la marque mais avec: un intel DX4 100 mhz, upgradé à 16mo RAM EDO (si je ne m'abuse) et une carte son creative ennorme!!!. Une vraie petite bombe à l'epoque. Et avec windows 3.11. Il y avait un super jeux de flipper sur lequel je m'eclatais pendant des heures, et l'un des plus chouette tetris qui m'ai été donné de jouer, et c'est sur ca que j'ai découvert l'informatique et windows et word (il me semble même qu'il y avait quicktime).

J'ai jamai eu un pepin avec cet ordinateur jamai vu le réparateur, jamai connu de bug, et il à très bien marché jusqu'a l'été dernier où après l'avoir démonté et remonté pour la enième fois (je trouvai ca drôle) je sens tout à coup une odeur de grillé en ralumant, depuis, snif, plus rien carte mèreet proc apparement cramé  j'ai du mal rebranché un truc.

Et depuis j'ai galéré sur windows milenuim qui a ruiné ma seconde machine et bon là avec xp ca va à peu près pour peu qu'on sacrifie quelques heures par semaines à la maintenance et beaucoup d'autres pour essayer de lire un fichier ou faire fonctionner un peripherique, ou comprendre pourquoi tout à coup ca marche plus.
Bref dans un mois bonjour macbook.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2007)

[mode Papy]
Celui sur lequel j'ai débuté n'était pas un PC, mais un IRIS80. Le mainframe CII-Bull de l'époque (1976), avec programmation par bande perforée et console télétype...
[/mode Papy]

Sinon le premier PC était un compaq 486 à 25 mhz, Win3.1, écran 14 pouces et 8 mo de mémoire (boostée : il n'y avait que 4mo en standard). Je crois me souvenir qu'on arrivait à jouer à flight simulator en mode monochrome, affichage 'fil de fer' sous DOS, et fluidité style une image par seconde. Quant à la capacité du disque dur, j'me souviens plus très bien©

Le premier digne de ce nom a été un iMac G3 500, toujours vaillant, avec ses 512 Mo de mémoire et ses 80 Go de disque sous Panther.


----------



## PommeQ (5 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Quant à la capacité du disque dur, j'me souviens plus très bien©



Du genre 30-40Mo ... waouuhhhh


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Du genre 30-40Mo ... waouuhhhh



Non, ça c'était plus tôt, les 486/25, c'était déjà des 250/350 Mo, 30/40 Mo, c'étaient les premiers 386.


----------



## woulf (6 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça c'était plus tôt, les 486/25, c'était déjà des 250/350 Mo, 30/40 Mo, c'étaient les premiers 386.



Oula, un 386DX25 

Mon 1er mac, un classic, était un 4/40 (mégas hein, pas gigas  ) et c'était en 1990 si ma mémoire ne me joue pas de tours...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Oula, un 386DX25
> 
> Mon 1er mac, un classic, &#233;tait un 4/40 (m&#233;gas hein, pas gigas  ) et c'&#233;tait en 1990 si ma m&#233;moire ne me joue pas de tours...



Le premier Mac &#224; avoir eu un 40 Mo d'origine &#233;tait le SE FDHD, en ... 1987, donc on peut consid&#233;rer que les PC (toujours un peu &#224; la tra&#238;ne) en ont eu vers 1988, ann&#233;e o&#249; sont apparus les premiers PC-AT &#224; base de 80386 (DX16)


----------



## PommeQ (6 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> PC-AT à base de 80386 (DX16)



Que de souvenir :rateau: ... avec un bel écran 14" ... j'avais un pauvre je de F1 la dessus ... mais on s'eclatait bien !


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Que de souvenir :rateau: ... avec un bel écran 14" ... j'avais un pauvre je de F1 la dessus ... mais on s'eclatait bien !



Grand Prix Circuit de Accolade ? Ah c'était pas mal quand même. Comme on n'avait pas encore de réseau, on mettait deux ou trois Amstrad PC1512 coté à cote et on partait en même temps pour voir qui arrivait premier !!!


----------



## PommeQ (6 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Grand Prix Circuit de Accolade ? Ah c'était pas mal quand même. Comme on n'avait pas encore de réseau, on mettait deux ou trois Amstrad PC1512 coté à cote et on partait en même temps pour voir qui arrivait premier !!!



Yes !!!! avec la musique qui dechire :love:


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Yes !!!! avec la musique qui dechire :love:



   

Je l'avais sur le Mac+, sur PC1512 et sur Amiga 500.



P.S. : toujours personne avec un CPC 6128 chez lui ?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Août 2007)

Je l'ai laissé chez mon père :love:


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> P.S. : toujours personne avec un CPC 6128 chez lui ?



J'en ai un mais mon lecteur disquette est mort... On m'a dit que c'était la courroie qui est foutue.

Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2007)

iShin a dit:


> J'en ai un mais mon lecteur disquette est mort... On m'a dit que c'&#233;tait la courroie qui est foutue.
> 
> Pourquoi cette question ?



Parce que le mien fonctionne tr&#232;s bien mais j'ai perdu les vis du boitier (les 7 vis longues et noir). Est-ce que tu serais capable de me dire quel est le diam&#232;tre, la longueur et le pas de vis ? Elles sont du genre vis &#224; bois, mais je me vois mal aller chez casto avec mon 6128 ouvert pour trouver les bonnes vis ... :mouais:

Quand &#224; la courroie &#231;a se change


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Parce que le mien fonctionne très bien mais j'ai perdu les vis du boitier (les 7 vis longues et noir). Est-ce que tu serais capable de me dire quel est le diamètre, la longueur et le pas de vis ? Elles sont du genre vis à bois, mais je me vois mal aller chez casto avec mon 6128 ouvert pour trouver les bonnes vis ... :mouais:
> 
> Quand à la courroie ça se change




Je suis en vacances pour le moment, je pourrais te répondre à partir du 20 août.

N'hésites pas à m'envoyer un MP pour me le rappeler


----------



## pht (7 Août 2007)

Pour ma part j'ai débuté avec un ordinateur beige,
un powermac 7200 je crois avec un écran 15" dessus. A l'époque cela m'avait couté presque 22000 francs soit pres de 3050 euros, le prix d'un Mac Pro avec plein de mémoire dedans

cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

pht a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai débuté avec un ordinateur beige,
> un powermac 7200 je crois avec un écran 15" dessus. A l'époque cela m'avait couté presque 22000 francs soit pres de 3050 euros, le prix d'un Mac Pro avec plein de mémoire dedans
> 
> cordialement



Pour te consoler, dis toi qu'un Mac IIfx (68030 à 40 Mhz), fin 1989, début 1990, ça se vendait, hors options, moniteur en sus, dans les 42000 FF (environ 6400 ) :sick:


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour te consoler, dis toi qu'un Mac IIfx (68030 à 40 Mhz), fin 1989, début 1990, ça se vendait, hors options, moniteur en sus, dans les 42000 FF (environ 6400 ) :sick:



Et que j'ai payé mon Titanium (le bas de gamme 550Mhz/15") 3500 euros. Le haut de gamme (667 Mhz/15") était à 5000 euros.

Je crois que les premiers Mac II montaient à 50/60 000 francs ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je crois que les premiers Mac II montaient à 50/60 000 francs ...



Ch'sais pô, ça me parait beaucoup, aux US, il est sorti à 3898 $ "de base", et montait à 5498 $ en "full options". Avec un dollar autour de 7/8 FF ) l'époque, et 20% de TVA en plus, ça devait tourner autour de 32000/38000 FF en version de base, et entre 42000 et 52000 en "full options" (le disque dur de 40 Mo était une option).


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ch'sais pô, ça me parait beaucoup, aux US, il est sorti à 3898 $ "de base", et montait à 5498 $ en "full options". Avec un dollar autour de 7/8 FF ) l'époque, et 20% de TVA en plus, ça devait tourner autour de 32000/38000 FF en version de base, et entre 42000 et 52000 en "full options" (le disque dur de 40 Mo était une option).



J'ai des revues d'époque quelque part, faudrait que je vérifie.


----------



## clochelune (8 Août 2007)

moi, mon premier ordinateur &#233;tait l'iMac framboise, achet&#233; en 1999 pour mes &#233;tudes et suite au d&#233;m&#233;nagement (mon p&#232;re avait gard&#233; le vieux PC sans souris ni son!)
j'avais un lecteur CD, Mac OS 8.5
mais j'adorais l'iMac Framboise, sa souris et son clavier
je d&#233;couvrais en effet l'usage de la souris avec bonheur ;-)
je les ai gard&#233; quatre ans, car il n'a pas support&#233; le passage &#224; l'adsl

du coup, j'ai pris un PC de bureau (3 ans), puis un second PC portable gard&#233; juste un an en regrettant de ne pas avoir os&#233; revenir &#224; l'iMac

puis j'ai d&#233;couvert l'iPod, iTunes... et ensuite Mac OS X sur un MacBook test&#233; &#224; la Fnac, et l&#224;, coup de foudre!
quinze jours plus tard je venais chercher mon MacBook... jeune de six mois... qui me rend de fid&#232;les services! avec lequel je reste toujours en bons termes!
je regrette juste de ne pas y &#234;tre revenue plus t&#244;t!!

et j'esp&#232;re bient&#244;t ce nouvel iMac dont j'aime beaucoup les nouvelles formes..
bref, pour moi, finis les PC...! je me rends compte de Mac OS X &#233;tait fait pour moi!!


----------



## lianis (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Et que j'ai payé mon Titanium (le bas de gamme 550Mhz/15") 3500 euros. Le haut de gamme (667 Mhz/15") était à 5000 euros.
> 
> Je crois que les premiers Mac II montaient à 50/60 000 francs ...



Le lisa lui était à près de 10 000$ US !!!!


----------



## ancien24 (10 Août 2007)

Moi , Amstrad 464K  avec cassettes audio


----------



## iShin (23 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> j'ai perdu les vis du boitier (les 7 vis longues et noir). Est-ce que tu serais capable de me dire quel est le diamètre, la longueur et le pas de vis ? Elles sont du genre vis à bois, mais je me vois mal aller chez casto avec mon 6128 ouvert pour trouver les bonnes vis ... :mouais:



Salut, finalement je post ici afin que ces infos puissent servir à tout le monde.
(Remarque, des gars qui perdent les vis d'un CPC6128 ça doit pas se trouver tous les jours ).

Le boitier comprend 7 vis. Petite différence, les miennes ne sont pas noires mais en métal jaune brillant.

Une seule est marquée par une flèche sur le boitier. Attention ses dimensions diffèrent.

*Pour les 6 vis*

Longueur de la vis avec la tête -> 140 mm
Longueur de la vis sans la tête -> 120 mm

Diamètre tête de vis -> 60 mm
Diamètre corps vis   -> 30 mm


*Pour la 7ème marquée d'une flèche
*
Longueur de la vis avec la tête -> 180 mm
Longueur de la vis sans la tête -> 160 mm

Diamètre tête de vis -> 50 mm
Diamètre corps vis   -> 30 mm

Toutes les vis ont une tête bombée et l'autre extrémité plate.

J'espère que ça pourra t'aider.


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2007)

iShin a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a pourra t'aider.



Ha oui !!! C'est un&#233; reponse d'une grande pr&#233;cision. Plus qu'a passer dans un magasin.

Merci pour ces infos, &#231;a va &#234;tre plus pratique de pouvoir prend la machine sans que tout tombe par terre  J'ose esp&#233;rer qu'il n'y a pas d'autres gens distraits. C'est lors du changement de courroie que j'ai oubli&#233; de remettre les vis et qu'ensuite je les ais perdus dans mon d&#233;m&#233;nagement.


----------



## iShin (23 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est lors du changement de courroie que j'ai oublié de remettre les vis et qu'ensuite je les ais perdus dans mon déménagement.



Puisque tu as changé la courroie sur ton CPC6128, peux tu me donner la référence et un site internet pour la commander ?

Ca me fait de la peine de le laisser dans un coin du garage et j'aimerais bien lui donner une seconde jeunesse. 

Merci.


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2007)

iShin a dit:


> Puisque tu as chang&#233; la courroie sur ton CPC6128, peux tu me donner la r&#233;f&#233;rence et un site internet pour la commander ?
> 
> Ca me fait de la peine de le laisser dans un coin du garage et j'aimerais bien lui donner une seconde jeunesse.
> 
> Merci.



Je n'ai plus le nom du site en t&#234;te, mais je crois qu'ils avaient arr&#234;t&#233; il y a deux ou trois ans.

Par contre j'ai vu des pi&#232;ces sur ce site : Boutique CPC Hardware.

Si tu as besoin de Joystick neuf, j'en ai trouv&#233; chez Vessalia

J'ai en pris deux chez eux


----------



## chnies (23 Août 2007)

bin moi j'ai commencé en 198.. avec TO7 et un amiga. et plus tard je jouais avec des Amstrad à cassettes il me semble.


----------



## chnies (23 Août 2007)

j'ai oublié : MO5 et je me souviens avoir joué à mes premiers jeux sur console sur une CBS Colecovison que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs...


----------



## Exxon (23 Août 2007)

Avec un amstrad CPC 464 cassette...tuuutiiituuuuuuuuu (j'adore ce petit bruit)


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2007)

iShin a dit:


> *Pour les 6 vis*
> 
> Longueur de la vis avec la t&#234;te -> 140 mm
> Longueur de la vis sans la t&#234;te -> 120 mm
> ...



In fine je pense que tu avais du boire quelque chose de bien tass&#233; avant de mesurer et je n'ai pas fait gaffe aux chiffres. Des vis qui font 14 ou 18 centim&#232;tres de long ???  

Le bo&#238;tier fait 4 cm d'&#233;paisseur environ !!!     

Heureusement le diam&#232;tre de 3 (millim&#232;tres et pas centim&#232;tres est bon). J'ai pris des vis de 20 mm et &#231;a va tr&#232;s bien.

Voil&#224; mon 6128 est pr&#232;s pour un moment, Ikari Warriors Go !!!!


----------



## gege91 (24 Août 2007)

salut,
un 486 dx2 400.....lol


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

gege91 a dit:


> salut,
> un 486 dx2 400.....lol



Un DX2/400  :affraid: :affraid: Ici, c'est "Avec quel ordi avez vous débuté", pas avec "quel appareil de chauffage industriel avez vous débuté" ! :mouais:

Un DX2, c'était 50 ou 66 , le DX4 montait lui à 75 ou 100 Mhz, et ce dernier était le 486 qui montait le plus haut en fréquence ! A 400 Mhz, le 486 aurait risqué de provoquer un "syndrôme chinois" !


----------



## rizoto (24 Août 2007)

Moi c'était un amstrad CPC, un 286 de 12Mhz et 40 Mo de disque dur.

Mon père avait hésité loguement entre le moniteur 12 et 14"


----------



## isoyann (24 Août 2007)

mon premier ordi c'était un ATARI 520 STF, à l'époque un vrai bonheur !!!!


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Août 2007)

isoyann a dit:


> mon premier ordi c'était un ATARI 520 STF, à l'époque un vrai bonheur !!!!



Moi aussi !! J'avais même l'ecran qui va avec mais on m'a tout vole snif  Du coup je me suis rattrapé en 91 sur un amiga 500  après  j'ai eu des pc


----------



## gege91 (25 Août 2007)

oui excuse.. un 486 DX2 66 .....oups .... he oui c'etait mon premier ordi !


----------



## iShin (26 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> In fine je pense que tu avais du boire quelque chose de bien tass&#233; avant de mesurer et je n'ai pas fait gaffe aux chiffres. Des vis qui font 14 ou 18 centim&#232;tres de long ???
> 
> Le bo&#238;tier fait 4 cm d'&#233;paisseur environ !!!
> 
> ...



Il suffit de diviser par 10 et c'est bon .

Je sais pas ce que c'&#233;tait mais vu l'heure &#224; laquelle j'ai &#233;cris le post j'avais m&#234;me pas commenc&#233; l'ap&#233;ro .

L'essentiel est que tu aies trouv&#233; tes vis et que ton CPC ne soit plus en morceaux.


----------



## DeniX (30 Août 2007)

Mon premier ordinateur ne date pas de la préhistoire mais d'une période noire pour Apple dont pratiquement tout le monde prédisait la fin prochaine. 
Je n'avais approché l'informatique qu'occasionnellement mais, je ne sais pourquoi, dans mon esprit un ordinateur ne pouvait être qu'une machine Apple.
Malgré les oiseaux de mauvaises augures j'ai suivi mon idée 
C'était en 1997 avec un Performa 5400/160  Mac OS 7.5.3.

Et puis Steve est arrivé


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Août 2007)

DeniX a dit:


> C'était en 1997 avec un Performa 5400/160  Mac OS 7.5.3.



Ohh mon premier mac date de la même époque et c'était sans doute le même modèle. Celui-ci n'avait pas de tuner télé c'est ça?

Avec quelques utilitaires et un os 8.1 j'avais réussi à me créer un environnement qui me convenait parfaitement et qui m'a habitué à quelques automatismes qui ont retardé mon passage à X.

Ouaip... pleins de bon souvenirs tout ça... 

A.


----------



## Eric27 (30 Août 2007)

Mon premier ordinateur, c'est un mac ! à l'age de 5 ans. (Peut être pour ça que depuis toujours je veux un mac ! lol)
Pour être plus précis c'est un *Macintosh 128*.


----------



## lianis (31 Août 2007)

Mes parents ont eu un Macintosh Classique peu après ma naissance... je m'en suis longtemps servi avant de partir pour le monde PC.... et enfin pour retourner chez apple depuis hier grâce au mac mini...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

DeniX a dit:


> Mon premier ordinateur ne date pas de la préhistoire mais d'une période noire pour Apple dont pratiquement tout le monde prédisait la fin prochaine.
> Je n'avais approché l'informatique qu'occasionnellement mais, je ne sais pourquoi, dans mon esprit un ordinateur ne pouvait être qu'une machine Apple.
> Malgré les oiseaux de mauvaises augures j'ai suivi mon idée
> C'était en 1997 avec un Performa 5400/160  Mac OS 7.5.3.
> ...



J'en ai eu 3 de la même famille : d'abord un 5300/100, puis deux 5500, un 225 beige, puis un 275 anthracite. D'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons, il doit y avoir à bord de ton 5400 deux cartes (USB et ethernet) passées d'abord par mes 5500


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en ai eu 3 de la même famille : d'abord un 5300/100, puis deux 5500, un 225 beige, puis un 275 anthracite. D'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons, il doit y avoir à bord de ton 5400 deux cartes (USB et ethernet) passées d'abord par mes 5500



Hé bé, quelle famille !!!  Je n'ai qu'un seul 5400 Black en 96Mo/80Go TV/acquisition/Ethernet/Modem. Et je ne sais toujours pas si je vais le garder, c'est que ça prend de la place ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> H&#233; b&#233;, quelle famille !!!  Je n'ai qu'un seul 5400 Black en 96Mo/80Go TV/acquisition/Ethernet/Modem. Et je ne sais toujours pas si je vais le garder, c'est que &#231;a prend de la place ...



Oui, mais il y a aussi un argument _de poids_ pour le garder : 21 Kg, c'est lourd &#224; d&#233;placer ... 



Sinon, pour ce que j'en sais, mon 5500/275 (il est dot&#233; d'une carte Sonnet G3/400 qui l'am&#233;liore bien, de 128 Mo de Ram et d'un disque de 30 ou 40 Go, ch'sais pu trop) est toujours en service chez un membre de MacGe &#224; qui je l'ai donn&#233; o&#249; chez un de ses amis.


----------



## lovage (31 Août 2007)

Salut à tous ! 
En parlant de premiers ordinateurs... Quelqu'un saurait s'il existe un emulateur d' Amstrad CPC 6128 sur Mac os 10.3.9 (j'ai déja regardé sur le forum mais le lien proposé n'est plus valide).
Ca repond à la question, c'etait mon tout premier ordinateur, je serai tout foufou si je pouvais revoir quelques jeux sur mon mac.

Merci à tous !


Lovage.


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2007)

lovage a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> En parlant de premiers ordinateurs... Quelqu'un saurait s'il existe un emulateur d' Amstrad CPC 6128 sur Mac os 10.3.9 (j'ai déja regardé sur le forum mais le lien proposé n'est plus valide).
> Ca repond à la question, c'etait mon tout premier ordinateur, je serai tout foufou si je pouvais revoir quelques jeux sur mon mac.
> 
> ...



C'est plus sympa d'en avoir un vrai, non ?


----------



## lovage (31 Août 2007)

J'en ai eu deux, je les ai tous les deux cram&#233;s... !! 
J'aurai aim&#233; en avoir un troisi&#232;me ! Mes parents n'ont pas voulu. J'&#233;tais pas gentil et le p&#232;re no&#235;l n'avait pu de sous (c'est ce qu'on m'a dit) Donc maintenant, si je pouvais l'installer sur mon pti ibook ce serait trop bien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

lovage a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> En parlant de premiers ordinateurs... Quelqu'un saurait s'il existe un emulateur d' Amstrad CPC 6128 sur Mac os 10.3.9 (j'ai déja regardé sur le forum mais le lien proposé n'est plus valide).
> Ca repond à la question, c'etait mon tout premier ordinateur, je serai tout foufou si je pouvais revoir quelques jeux sur mon mac.
> 
> ...



Si ton bonheur existe, ils doivent sûrement en parler ici !


----------



## lovage (31 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si ton bonheur existe, ils doivent s&#251;rement en parler ici !





Merci je vais y jeter un oeil. J'en ai trouv&#233; un d&#233;j&#224; mais je ne sais pas o&#249; choper les jeux ni comment &#231;a marche, je vais encore me preeeendre la t&#234;te l&#224; dessus ! 

A&#239;e !! Je reviens du lien que  tu m'as propos&#233;... h&#233;las il faut minimum un 10.4 sinon c'est payant... snif


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2007)

lovage a dit:


> J'en ai eu deux, je les ai tous les deux cramés... !!
> J'aurai aimé en avoir un troisième ! Mes parents n'ont pas voulu. J'étais pas gentil et le père noël n'avait pu de sous (c'est ce qu'on m'a dit) Donc maintenant, si je pouvais l'installer sur mon pti ibook ce serait trop bien !



Tu devrais trouver ça quelque part je pense ...

Sinon un CPC 6128 d'occaz, c'est pas la ruine. Est-ce que tu as concervé tes accessoires et disquettes ?


----------



## DeniX (31 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en ai eu 3 de la même famille : d'abord un 5300/100, puis deux 5500, un 225 beige, puis un 275 anthracite. *D'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons, il doit y avoir à bord de ton 5400 deux cartes (USB et ethernet) passées d'abord par mes 5500*



les souvenirs sont bons !


----------



## J_K (6 Octobre 2007)

J'ai commencé avec un IBM 36 (Baby)! 

Puis un terminal WANG, sur un IBM AS400!

Ah! 80's quand tu nous tient! :love:


----------



## flor (6 Octobre 2007)

Mon 1er ordi était un ibm ( enfin je crois ) acheté chez les Emmaüs il y a 19 ans  jy connaissais rien  et de plus lordi faisais que dire erreur syntaxe erreur syntaxe  tout le temps au bout dune semaine et pétage de plomb part cette voie qui disais tout le temps erreur syntaxe je l est filé a un ami de 70 ans qui ne connaissait rien comme moi et depuis il est tombé accro des ordi


----------



## kitetrip (6 Octobre 2007)

J'ai débuté avec un 486DX 33Mhz et ce bon vieux MS DOS.
Apès ce fut la montée en gamme avec un Pentium 133Mhz et Windows 3.1
Après, c'était l'âge d'or de l'informatique, je m'en souviens j'étais encore au collège et tout le monde s'équipait en Pentium 266Mhz... Pour son travail, mon pôpa a alors craqué pour un Gateway Pentium 400Mhz  Une véritable folie, environ 20 000Frs à l'époque ! On a encore les cartons du packaging, c'était génial avec leurs motifs "vache". Du solide en tout cas, et les enceintes fournies sont toujours là : des Boston Acoustics 2.1 tout en bois. Le son est toujours aussi génial, on est loi de la majorité des kits 2.1 d'aujourd'hui où les sattelittes crachent leurs sons de radio réveil réhaussé par le "boomboom" du caissons. Nan, ici, c'était du vrai, deux speakers de 9cm et un lourd caisson.
Ensuite, avec la montée des assembleurs et des prix en chute libre, on a craqué pour un Athlon 1.2Ghz et un graveur Plextor 16/10/40 (alors que le milieu de gamme gravait au mieux à 10x). Un vrai désastre cet ordi, avec Windows 98 ça plantait tout le temps, le graveur s'étant révélé par la suite capricieux avant de rendre l'âme.
Là, j'ai acheté mon premier ordi, un vaillant Duron 800Mhz tournant sous Windows XP. Stable, ça tournait bien, je l'ai d'ailleurs upgradé par un Athlon 1500+. Mais j'en avais marre, ça plantait, les logiciels était mal foutu...

Alors j'ai acheté mon iMac G4, c'était en 2003 ! A l'époque, les Macs étaient encore très cher et il m'a couté la bagatelle de 1900 (le milieu de gamme à l'époque) ! !

Et puis il est toujours là, 5 ans après  Il tourne impecc, que du bonheur, aucun Kernel Panic ... Juste le graveur DVD qui a rendu l'âme, j'ai tout changé l'été dernier : remise à neuf du ventillateur, un gros disque dur, de la ram et un graveur DVD 16x.

Il est encore parti pour de longues années


----------



## philus (16 Mai 2008)

Ma première expérience avec un mac a été en 1984 ou 1985 dans un club info. Mais j'avais déjà pu tripotter un Lisa avant


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Mai 2008)

Chapeau


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part c'était l' ATARI (je ne connais pas le modèle) de mon père avec chargement sur une diquette.
D'après ce que je m'en souviens, c'était une machine à écrire perfectionnée.
 Puis, mon père s'est acheté un PC HP sous Windows 95, puis un IBM sous Windows 98.
Pour ma part j'ai eu MON premier ordi en 2006 sous Windows xp (qui tourne désormais sous Linux ) puis mon portable l'an dernier sous Windows Vista que j'ai revendu pour m'acheter mon macbook sous Mac OS X 10.5.


----------



## theoliane (19 Mai 2008)

Un Amstrad CPC 464 aussi, dans les années 84-85, puis, il y a eu une période Atari, avec plusieurs marchines dont un  ST4 et son fantastique disque dur de 30 Mo !

A partir de là, avec un portable Compaq 386, j'ai découvert l'univers Windows... 3.1, 3.11, 95, 98, XP... jusqu'à l'arrivée en 2000 sous Linux où je suis restée cinq ans, sur diverses machines,  jusqu'au jour où, en 2007 (21 juin très exactement), j'ai acheté mon MBP 17 pouces actuel, et depuis, je nage avec bonheur dans le monde de Mac OSX !

Toutefois, j'ai depuis peu un eeePC sous Xandros, ce qui me fait revenir au monde Linux. Mais ce n'est évidemment pas la "machine de production", pour laquelle le confort du Mac est inappréciable.


----------



## Amalcrex (19 Mai 2008)

Moi le premier PC que j'ai touché je devais avoir 6-7 ans
Le premier mac... C'était jeudi passé avec mon MBP 15"!


----------



## Jellybass (19 Mai 2008)

Mes parents ont acheté un Mac+ en 1987 pour la modique somme de 25 000 francs (je crois qu'ils ont fini de le payer le mois dernier ).

Aaaaah ce cher Mac+, avec Dark Castle, Uninvited, Shufflepuck, MacPaint. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

theoliane a dit:


> Toutefois, j'ai depuis peu un eeePC sous *Xandros*



La xonfiture ? :rateau:


----------



## iYogi (19 Mai 2008)

Dans les années 80 :

IMA (Institut de maths appliqués) ANGERS, travail en réseau sur des terminaux reliés à un ordinateur de la taille d'une grosse armoire : programmation en Fortran, mon premier programme : un jeu de solitaire !

Premier contact avec Apple sur un Apple 2C (extraordinaire à l'époque)

Premier achat un Thomson TO9 (10 000 francs) revendu 6 mois après à moitié prix

Au boulot un PC de la marque Erikson, je jouais aux "jeux olympiques" dessus et aussi avec une espèce d'oiseau qui faisait cuic cuic et qui descendait des marches ! J'y ai passé des heures entières à galérer avec MS DOS ! ! ! Les jeux c'étaient pour la détente ...

Et enfin vers 1985 découverte du Mac Plus et de son interface graphique hors norme et quel soulagement, plus besoin d'y passer des heures pour que ça marche. On branche, on installe et MacWrite, MacPaint et ensuite Hypercard, le précurseur des logiciels multimédias conçu par le génial Bill Atkinson (MacPaint et Hypercard).


----------



## jcfaggia (19 Mai 2008)

Début des années 90 , dans ma PME, j'ai commencé avec 1 Mac SE, suivi du SE 30, LC, LC3
Centris 610, PowerMac 6320 (je crois), Powermac 7100, puis iMac 233, 500, 8OO, eMAc G4,  iMac G5 et Macbook, ces deux toujours en service à la maison. Les autres tournent toujours
sauf l'iMac 233 (alim),  et le SE qui a eu 1 pb de tube cathodique .
Par nécessité, un PC lambda (je ne me rappelle même plus la marque) destiné à lire un CD de données non disponible Mac. C'est tout ce qu'on lui demandait et je n'ai pas eu de pb majeur avec.
J'ai eu jusqu'à 4 MAC en route 12h/jour, et j'ai eu pour la totalié du parc    5 pannes en 16 ans ! jamais aucune perte de données, jamais de plantage mortel !

Pour rassurer les candidats switcheurs encore hésitants.....


----------



## dambo (19 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part 1996 ou 1997 je ne sais plus... septembre 96 il me semble.
Un Pentium 166MHZ, 8mo de ram, boosté par la suite à 16. Avec une carte graphique top du top qui me donnait pleinement satisfaction (et defois je me dis que je preferai les textures que me sortaient ma carte à certains trucs sortis en 2001/2002) : une Voodoo 2 8mo !!
Tout ça avec un disque dur de 400mo (ou 700 je sais plus)
Un lecteur CD et un lecteur de disquette 
Un écran cathodique 15"

et ----------------> Windows 95 


Par la suite j'ai eu un pentium 3 800MHZ avec 64 de ram et un dd 15go
est ensuite arrivé l'ADSL et l'arrivé d'un deuxième ordi : un AMD je sais plus quoi, 256 de ram, 30go de dd ... sous windows 2000 edition server.

Puis un AMD Athlon 2400 512mo de ram et dd de 80go avec une radeon 7000 64mo ... et écran plat 17", tout ça dans une tour tuning .... sous XP cette fois.


Enfin un portable : macbook 2,16ghz 2go de ram 120 de dd ... sous tiger puis leo


----------



## melaure (19 Mai 2008)

Il faut dire que le rendu glide des 3DFx était nettement mieux que l'OpenGL, DirectX et le Rave ... Mais être le meilleur ne suffit pas. En tout cas j'ai eu 3 génération de Voodoo dans mes Macs


----------



## dambo (19 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut dire que le rendu glide des 3DFx était nettement mieux que l'OpenGL, DirectX et le Rave ... Mais être le meilleur ne suffit pas. En tout cas j'ai eu 3 génération de Voodoo dans mes Macs



je trouvais les textures beaucoup moins agressives, les pixels étaient comme "floutés" et on avait pas besoin d'une résolution incroyable pour avoir une impression de qualité. 

et puis j'aimais bien le ptit logo 3DFX au début


----------



## rizoto (19 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut dire que le rendu glide des 3DFx était nettement mieux que l'OpenGL, DirectX et le Rave ... Mais être le meilleur ne suffit pas. En tout cas j'ai eu 3 génération de Voodoo dans mes Macs



Ah les voodoos. C'était le bon temps !!!  

Mes config :

Un amstrad 286 - 12 Mhz et 40 mo de disque dur (je crois qu'on a installé windows 2 une fois    mais il prenait beaucoup de place). en bidouillant un peu, je pouvais jouer à Alone in the Dark, Monkey island, dune, colonisation Et même street fighter 2 (55 secondes d'attente entre Chaque round  ) 

ensuite j'ai eu un pentium 133 mhz avec 1,2 giga de disque et 16 ou 32mo de RAM. Bonne machine (je jouais à D3D, red alert, interstate 76 etc...) 
 cette tour a ensuite été boosté avec un pentium mmx 233 et deux cartes voodoo (1 puis 2)

vient ensuite un athlon 1ghz sous, avec une carte graphique de merde  Nvidia 400 un truc comme ça  (Début de CS et de Unreal tournament)

Vient ensuite une superbe machine qui a toujours bien fonctionné et qui fonctionne toujours 

Athlon 2000+ 1 giga de ram et uen ATI 9500 pro, je peux toujours jouer à S.T.A.L.K.E.R et à TF2 dans des conditions corrects (avec un mieux pour TF2) ce qui je trouve est honorable pour un PC si agé.


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Mai 2008)

j'ai commencé avec un pécé qui tournait sur windoble 95 ou 98.
chez mac j'ai commencé en 2001 avec mac os 9.


----------



## ftiss (19 Mai 2008)

Mon tout premier ordinateur fût un Vic20 de Commodore (nostalgie), puis un Amstrad CPC6128, un C64 et 128. un Amiga 500, un Amiga 1200 (que j'ai toujours) puis je suis passé au monde pc avec un PI, un PIII, P4 et un core2duo.

Je suis en passe de recevoir mon premier ordinateur Apple (Imac 3.06 Ghz). J'avais un peu travaillé dans le monde Apple en 1991 (je trouvais déjà l'OS sympa) et plus rien depuis.​


----------



## rizoto (19 Mai 2008)

ftiss a dit:


> Mon tout premier ordinateur fût un Vic20 de Commodore (nostalgie), puis un Amstrad CPC6128, un C64 et 128. un Amiga 500, un Amiga 1200 (que j'ai toujours) puis je suis passé au monde pc avec un PI, un PIII, P4 et un core2duo.
> 
> Je suis en passe de recevoir mon premier ordinateur Apple (Imac 3.06 Ghz). J'avais un peu travaillé dans le monde Apple en 1991 (je trouvais déjà l'OS sympa) et plus rien depuis.​



dès que j'ai de la place dans mon appart, j'achète un vieille amiga. et je me fais un petit North & south; par contre va falloir que je trouve des explications pour justifier un tel achat (qui a dit inutile?) à la copine...


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2008)

bah, que justement, c'est un achat inutile, mais que meme inutile, ca peut pas faire de mal


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> dès que j'ai de la place dans mon appart, j'achète un vieille amiga. et je me fais un petit North & south; par contre va falloir que je trouve des explications pour justifier un tel achat (qui a dit inutile?) à la copine...



Allez, je te fais faire une économie : On trouve la version Atari de North & south en abandonware, et ça tourne nickel sur NoSTalgia, l'émulateur Atari gratos sur Mac


----------



## ftiss (19 Mai 2008)

> dès que j'ai de la place dans mon appart, j'achète un vieille amiga. et je me fais un petit North & south; par contre va falloir que je trouve des explications pour justifier un tel achat (qui a dit inutile?) à la copine...


 
C'est pas trop l'Amiga qui prend de la place c'est plutôt l'écran. J'arrive pas à avoir une bonne image sur un écran plat.

Par contre se refaire de temps en temps un bon vieux jeu c'est la garantie d'une bonne dose de nostalgie.

Par contre on peut aussi faire tourner les jeux sur émulateur mais j'ai plus de peine avec les émulateurs (manque de charme peut être).​


----------



## missou (20 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part,

j'ai eu, enfin mes parents ont eu :


un très vieux truc dont je ne connais absolument pas le nom, et dont mon seul souvenir et le jeux auquel je jouais :




(C'était pas du XP ein, c'était avant Windaube 95)

Puis j'ai eu, un *P1 75MHz, 16Mo RAM, 320Mo de DD*, une fusée ^^sur lequel si j'installais 98, je n'avais plus place pour le reste.

Ensuite, un compaq, *P3 233MHz, 64 ou 128Mo de RAM je crois, avec près de 2Go de DD*.
Pour ces deux machines, je réccupérer à chaque fois quand mes parents en changer. Et c'est celui ci que j'avais quand j'ai eu mon premier iPod, je me souviens j'avais mis un XP qui ramait, et avec un pauvre ports USB 1.0 je ramais pour transférer mes chansons sur l'iPod.

Depuis, mes parents ont acheté un *P4 2.6, 512Mo RAM (que j'ai bossté à 2Go récemment) avec 160 de DD et écran 19"TFT, avec XP bien entendu*.

Et c'est fin 2005 que je me suis acheté MON premier ordinateur.
Un *P4 3GHz, 1Go RAM, 160 + 250 Go DD, 7600GS 512Mo, 19"TFT, XP puis Vista, puis très rapidemment XP :rateau: *

Fin 2006, j'achète un portable Asus, *15", C2Duo 1.6, 2Go RAM, GeForce Go 7600 512Mo, XP, puis Vista, puis encore très rapidement XP ...*

Août 2007, je vends l'Asus à ma mère et achète un toshiba Qosmio G30 10G : *17", C2Duo 1.8 2Go RAM, 200Go DD, Vista (XP impossible parce que DD en SCSI et il me refusait catégoriquement l'install de XP ?!), et près de 5 kilos ...* ce fut une très grosse (et très lourde) déception ... étant étudiant, j'avais besoin de me déplacer avec, et déplacer une machine de près de 5 kilos, plus la sacoche et l'alimentation parce que bien entendu il ne tient pas deux heures en batterie, ne galère...

Septembre 2007, je vends le P4.
Octobre 2007, je vends le Tosh' à mon frère

Mars 2008, j'achètes (enfin) mon premier Mac, un *MacPro Quad 2.66Ghz, 4Go RAM, 250Go DD, Apple Display 23", Clavier alu et Mighy Mouse BT*. Une révélation, moi qui sortait d'un vista, quel bonheur de trouver un OS stable, sain et en pleine forme !

Avril 2008, j'achète (presque enfin) mon deuxième Mac, un *MacBook Pro C2Duo 2.4Ghz, 2Go RAM, 200Go DD, écran glossy ...*

Aujourd'hui, je suis "comblé" :rateau: 
Voilà mon périple informatique !!


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2008)

dambo a dit:


> je trouvais les textures beaucoup moins agressives, les pixels étaient comme "floutés" et on avait pas besoin d'une résolution incroyable pour avoir une impression de qualité.
> 
> et puis j'aimais bien le ptit logo 3DFX au début



Les drivers Macs étaient superbement programmé pour la série 4500/5500 (déjà que le drivers tests des 2000/3000 étaient pas mal ...)



ftiss a dit:


> Mon tout premier ordinateur fût un Vic20 de Commodore (nostalgie), puis un Amstrad CPC6128, un C64 et 128. un Amiga 500, un Amiga 1200 (que j'ai toujours) puis je suis passé au monde pc avec un PI, un PIII, P4 et un core2duo.
> 
> Je suis en passe de recevoir mon premier ordinateur Apple (Imac 3.06 Ghz). J'avais un peu travaillé dans le monde Apple en 1991 (je trouvais déjà l'OS sympa) et plus rien depuis.​



On a quasi commencé à la même époque. Moi c'était le Goupil 1 en 1979 et le TRS-80 en 1980 



rizoto a dit:


> dès que j'ai de la place dans mon appart, j'achète un vieille amiga. et je me fais un petit North & south; par contre va falloir que je trouve des explications pour justifier un tel achat (qui a dit inutile?) à la copine...



J'adorais ce jeu, et dans la même série, il y avait Bobo (le prisonnier) qui était excellent. Comme apprendre à éplucher des patates au joystick !!! 



ftiss a dit:


> ​
> C'est pas trop l'Amiga qui prend de la place c'est plutôt l'écran. J'arrive pas à avoir une bonne image sur un écran plat.​



Ce n'est pas le top mais ça dépanne sans prendre de place. J'ai trouvé chez pixmania un 15" TFT en 1024*768 qui a à la fois une entrée Peritel et une entrée SVGA. Comme ça un seul écran pour le TI-99/4A, le CPC6128 et le LCIII 


J'espère que vous gardez quelques machines pour sauver le patrimoine. Moi aussi il faut que je retrouve un Amiga pour rejoindre mon TI99/4A (1983) et mon CPC6128 (1986 je crois).


----------



## ftiss (20 Mai 2008)

> J'espère que vous gardez quelques machines pour sauver le patrimoine. Moi aussi il faut que je retrouve un Amiga pour rejoindre mon TI99/4A (1983) et mon CPC6128 (1986 je crois).


 
A présent, je regrette d'avoir vendu mes anciens ordinateurs mais à l'époque ça m'aidait pour racheter mon nouvel ordi.

J'ai gardé que mon A1200. Avec du recul j'aurai gardé mon C64 et mon CPC6128.

Par contre je connais un gars qui garde pas de mal de vielles machines (faut tout de même de la place) mais il est surtout spécialisé dans la gamme Commodore.​


----------



## marc-book (20 Mai 2008)

Moi j'avais un ORIC 1 , le premier gris minuscule, version avant l'Oric Atmos !. mais c'est un temps que les moins ...connaître. C'était du basic et pour télécharger un programme c'était d'une K7 depuis un lecteur mono (pas stereo) et ça faisait un bruit de ...fin du monde. Ca marchait, des fois. Au fait c'était en 1983


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Moi j'avais un ORIC 1 , le premier gris minuscule, version avant l'Oric Atmos !. mais c'est un temps que les moins ...connaître. C'était du basic et pour télécharger un programme c'était d'une K7 depuis un lecteur mono (pas stereo) et ça faisait un bruit de ...fin du monde. Ca marchait, des fois. Au fait c'était en 1983



L'année ou j'ai eu mon ZX81, attention, une bête, hein, avec l'extension, 16 Ko de Ram ! :love:


----------



## asticotboy (21 Mai 2008)

Mon tout premier "ordinateur" était un Amiga de Commodore... avec un transformateur énorme et un lecteur de disquettes (!). Un truc de fou ! Je ne me rappelle plus du modèle, ça devait être le 664 C+ (c'est possible ça ?), c'était au début des années 90 quand même ...

Mon premier PC digne de ce nom avait un magnifique moniteur 14', un processeur de 300 Htz, un DD 3.2 Go, et je l'avais boosté a 64 M de ram. 

Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens ...


----------



## SilenceSonore (21 Mai 2008)

Salut 

Sur Atari 520 ST .


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Mon tout premier "ordinateur" était un Amiga de Commodore... avec un transformateur énorme et un lecteur de disquettes (!). Un truc de fou ! Je ne me rappelle plus du modèle, ça devait être le 664 C+ (c'est possible ça ?), c'était au début des années 90 quand même ...



Non ! Pas possible, Comodore peut-être, Amiga, nan, l'Amiga 500 (le premier) avait un lecteur de disquette intégré, et une alim interne. D'ailleurs, 664 C+, c'est pas un modèle de Comodore, mais d'Amstrad (dans la série 664, c'était le modèle couleur avec lecteur de disquette à la place du lecteur de cassette, je pense).

Tiens, le voilà :






asticotboy a dit:


> Mon premier PC digne de ce nom avait un magnifique moniteur 14', un processeur de 300 Htz, un DD 3.2 Go, et je l'avais boosté a 64 M de ram.
> 
> Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens ...



300 Hz ? nan, rien en dessous de 4,2 Mhz, ça devait-être 300 Mhz !


----------



## Billgrumeau (21 Mai 2008)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Sur quelle machine avez vous fais vos premieres armes ?



Sur Mac avec un Performa 6320. C'est la seule machine de mes quatre (G4, Pwbk, G5) avec laquelle j'ai eu un problème matériel : panne de l'alimentation, alors que le G4 était déjà commandé :rateau:.

Sinon en informatique, c'était à mon travail avec un Triton qui fonctionnait avec deux grandes disquettes 8 pouces !


----------



## asticotboy (21 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non ! Pas possible, Comodore peut-être, Amiga, nan, l'Amiga 500 (le premier) avait un lecteur de disquette intégré, et une alim interne. D'ailleurs, 664 C+, c'est pas un modèle de Comodore, mais d'Amstrad (dans la série 664, c'était le modèle couleur avec lecteur de disquette à la place du lecteur de cassette, je pense).
> 
> ...300 Hz ? nan, rien en dessous de 4,2 Mhz, ça devait-être 300 Mhz !



Amiga 500 ! C'est ça ! 500 + même. 

Oui tu as raison -> 300 Mhz


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mai 2008)

J'ai commencé avec un Vaio FS-515E...une bête de course avec du Celeron-M !!


----------



## PoM (21 Mai 2008)

Un Performa 475 ! Ou LC 475 selon...
25 Mhz, 4Mb Ram, disque dur de 160 Mo. Une vrai bombe atomique! Mac Os 7
Puis un 630 Dos (33 Mhz)
Et la liste continue... Là, je viens de recevoir mon iMac 24&#8221; Ca change du Performa 475, c'est sûr!


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2008)

un peu a part...
je viens de recuperer un Apple ][ (1978)
par contre, il a eu quelques blem (apparement, car il y a quelques pt'its fils qui courent sous le dessous pour relier des bouts de la carte)
tout ca pour dire... que avant de jouer avec le LC, j'aurais croisé un Apple //c (ou e, pas plus d'info ), et que ce truc hyper vintage que j'ai ramené dans le train... bah


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2008)

J'ai débuté avec un Victor VPCII ... pas de DD mais 2 lecteurs de disquettes souples 5"1/4 ... fallait démarrer en chargeant le DOS ... ma première application pro : Multiplan ! Arfff !!! :rateau:
... quand j'y pense ... c'était le bon temps !


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... quand j'y pense ... c'était le bon temps !



forcement, y'avait pas macg


----------



## Erreur 404 (24 Mai 2008)

Un Amiga 500+ 

1 Mo de RAM, pas de disque dur, disquettes de 1,44 Mo, 64 couleurs. Génial pour l'époque.


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (24 Mai 2008)

Perso sa l'as ete l'euphorie des pc et ensuite j'ai switch.

K6-2 500 Mhz avec 1 giga de ram et 12 gB en Scsi de disque dur


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2008)

Sympa, ce fil.
Un peu nostalgique,mais sympa.
C'est vrai que pour certains, ça nous replonge pas mal d'année en arrière, 25 ans en ce me concerne, avec un Apple IIe, ses lecteurs de disquette (vous vous souvenez, les grandes disquettes toutes molles ?) de 256 ko je crois (ou 512 ?), le DOS, le traitement de texte made in Apple (comment s'appelait-il déjà ?) super galère mais totalement révolutionnaire, Steve et Billou qui devaient encore compter leurs sous, à l'époque...
Bon tout ça ça calme quand on trouve que 60 secondes au boot, c'est quand même un peu long....


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2008)

Oui et à l'époque, il y avait un autre OS pas trop mal... C'était celui d'IBM : je ne me souviens pas de son nom.


----------



## iYogi (24 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui et à l'époque, il y avait un autre OS pas trop mal... C'était celui d'IBM : je ne me souviens pas de son nom.



C'était OS/2 il me semble ...


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2008)

iYogi a dit:


> C'était OS/2 il me semble ...



Je pensais à un truc plus vieux, c'était un peu comme le dos mais tout en bleu avec une interface un poil plus évoluée.


----------



## anansi (24 Mai 2008)

Quel ordinateur ?? Voyons...

Entrée en Seconde: je casse la tirelire Livret A amoureusement alimentée par ma grand-mère pour un *Oric Atmos* (rouge et noir): premier vrai clavier et tout dans le clavier: 64Ko de ROM et 32 Ko de Ram (ou l'inverse...). 

Le tout sur une télé et en plus on branche le lecteur de cassette pour charger les programmes.
On aurait dit, une conversation en direct des étoiles, style "Contact"...
Je me suis essayé à un semblant de programation, en hexa. Des copains de classe programmaient des jeux...
Quelques années plus tard, université et Mac SE, les Windows professionnels et maintenant un MBP...

Quelle aventure !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je pensais à un truc plus vieux, c'était un peu comme le dos mais tout en bleu avec une interface un poil plus évoluée.



En bleu ? ah, je voies, mais c'était pas IBM, mais Digital Rechearsh, ça devait être la version PC de GEM (Graphic Environment Manager), qui se superposait au DOS (la version, plus évoluée d'Atari, elle était sur fond vert, et se superposait au TOS) 


EDIT, d'ailleurs, OS/2, c'était pas IBM non plus, mais Microsoft, qui l'a développé, puis laissé à IBM comme os à ronger pour les consoler de pas avoir eu Windows !


----------



## Bebop 4 (24 Mai 2008)

[/FONT
J'ai été initié à l'informatique sur le mac Plus de mes amis d'université. À cette époque (env. 1990), je ne connaissait rien de l'électronique et de l'informatique. Tout ce que je faisait c'est suivre les instructions de mon ami. J'avais une petite feuille avec des raccourcis-clavier, et ce qu'ils faisaient, pour me guider. C'est l'époque où j'ai appris la maîtrise de mon clavier avec typing tutor. J'ai passé des heures à améliorer ma vitesse de frappe, et à jouer a "uninvited". Je me servais aussi de logiciels de composition musicale. Vous souvenez-vous du bruit des lecteurs de disquettes, sans disque dur ni ventilo comme bruit de fond ?

Dans les années qui ont suivi je me suis mis à l'électronique en autodidacte. Puis, en 2000, (dix ans plus tard) je tombe sur un mac Plus avec un disque dur externe dans une vente de sous-sol d'église. C'est là que j'ai découvert "déjà vu" et "lode runner". J'ai été un bout de temps fasciné par cette petite machine. Puis j'ai découvert un livre sur les ordinateurs de David Pogue et Joseph Schor, "Macintosh secrets", qui parlaient de tout les mac jusqu'au Quadra 840 AV. Ils évoquaient même les powerpc à venir ! Je rêvais de découvrir ces macintosh.

C'est là que j'ai découvert les éco-centres de Montréal. Des mac dont plus personne ne veut, il y en plein ! Du mac 512 k jusqu'au G3 desktop, j'ai tout vu. J'en ai ramené plusieurs. Des mac IIci, un performa 6300, un power center pro 210, un Quadra 800, des mac classic II, un G3 desktop, un 9600, un power tower pro accéléré en G3 400 MHz, alouette ! C'est la manne.

Aujourd'hui je suis avec un G4/466/1.5/20 Go + 20 Go +20 Go


----------



## jerG (24 Mai 2008)

Et bien moi c'était un Amiga 600, je l'ai toujours d'ailleurs, Chip RAM portée à 2 Mo, Carte accélératrice M-Tec 68030 à 42 MHz + 4 Mo de Fast RAM (ensuite j'ai eue un Amiga 1200, lui aussi boosté avec une Blizzard 68030, 50 MHz + 16 Mo de Fast)... tout une époque! 

Et en 1997 j'ai découvert mon premier Mac : Performa 5320 (PPC 603e, 120 MHz, 8 Mo de RAM et 1,2 Go de DD et Système 7.5.3 si mes souvenir son bon...).


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> J'ai été initié à l'informatique sur le mac Plus de mes amis d'université.



Je mes ouviens bien de cette époque.
Certain l'on peut-être oublié (ou n'ont pas connu cette époque), mais l'arrivée du Mac Pluc a été une véritable révolution. J'avais un Apple II à l'époque. Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu baver devant MacWrite et MacDraw...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

C'était un Atari 1040 ste. Il doit toujours traîner dans le grenier chez les parents je penses.


----------



## fantax (24 Mai 2008)

Atari 1040 itou! Je m'en suis débarrassé l'été dernier, avec regret. J'appréciais beaucoup la touche du clavier.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mai 2008)

Je ne crois pas avoir posté dans ce sujet.

J'ai donc débuté en 1990 à l'âge de 6 ans sur l'ordi de papa.

C'était un 486 DX 2 (66Mhz) 4 mo de ram,. J'ai donc pu découvrir Windows 3.1, les joies du Dos avec des jeux comme Duke nukem, winter sports.

Puis Pentum II (400 Mhz), 128 de ram . Windows 95 + 98
Puis mon premier ordinateur portable : Centrino 500, 128 de ram. Windows 98
Puis Amd Athlon XP 1600+ (1,2 GHZ) avec 256 mo de ram. Windows Millenium
Puis Pentium 4 HT ( 3Ghz) avec 1 Go de ram. Windows Xp
Puis mon premier Apple : MacBook Blanc CD 2Hhz 2 Go de ram. Tiger
Et la actuellement MacBook Black C2D 2,2Ghz 4Go de ram. Leopard

Et la suite, ca sera surement avec la &#63743;


----------



## sekaijin (26 Mai 2008)

d'abord avec un BULL puis
Avec un IRIS 80 une énorme machine avec des cartes perforées.
ensuit un Control Data
et enfin un Apple II
un Mac LC
un LC 475
et un PowerMacG4 PCI


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2008)

J'ai fait mes début sur...un PC dont la marque m'échappe là (tout ce que je sais, c'est que ce n'était pas un Dell. ).

Puis j'ai rapidement découvert Mac, avec le PowerMac 5400 (sous système 7), puis Mac Mini et MacBook.


----------



## didguitare (26 Mai 2008)

avec un pc monté par mes soins...plus ou moins bien!


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mai 2008)

Apple IIc
 
Je viens de retrouver la bôite de l'ecran... 
Et je persiste: à l'époque Apple donnait même une housse de transport... Alors que le IIc est une machine de bureau.....
Pour le MacPortable il y a avait la jolie valise noire...
Euhhhhh Monsieur Job?
A+


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Mai 2008)

ZX 80 de Sinclair, lecteur de cassettes et imprimante.  

@+


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Apple IIc
> 
> Je viens de retrouver la bôite de l'ecran...
> Et je persiste: à l'époque Apple donnait même une housse de transport... Alors que le IIc est une machine de bureau.....
> ...


le //c etait un peu particulier...
c pour condensed, ca veut tout dire, c'etait une machine transportable, d'ou la housse 
la housse, c'etait uniquement pour l'UC, par pour l'ecran (qui n'est qu'un bete ecran de TV)
il y a aussi eu des housses pour les macintosh (classic ou si ce n'est pas lui, pour le format)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> l'ecran (qui n'est qu'un bete ecran de TV)



Hum :mouais: T'as déjà regardé la TV sur un écran monochrome  vert ? :hein:


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le //c etait un peu particulier...
> c pour condensed, ca veut tout dire, c'etait une machine transportable, d'ou la housse
> la housse, c'etait uniquement pour l'UC, par pour l'ecran (qui n'est qu'un bete ecran de TV)
> il y a aussi eu des housses pour les macintosh (classic ou si ce n'est pas lui, pour le format)



J'ai toujours la mienne d'ailleurs de housse et mon SE30 s'est souvent baladé dedans. C'est sûr que ça tire un peu sur l'épaule mais c'est comme les appareils photo quand tu passe du compact au reflex avec 2 boîtiers et 5 objectifs 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum :mouais: T'as déjà regardé la TV sur un écran monochrome  vert ? :hein:



Dés qu'on me parle de ces écrans, j'ai des boutons  mais quand même il y avait pire : ceux avec les caractères en orange, le summum de l'horreur, je crois que si j'ai mis si longtemps à m'inscrire sur les forums de MacGé, c'est que j'étais encore traumatisé par la couleur 

(Ceci dit, sur les apple II, il y avait la carte "le chat mauve" : du vert, de l'orange, du mauve (enfin là c'est juste le nom), y a pas à dire, c'était flower power à l'époque, du nanan pour thebig )


----------



## shenrone (26 Mai 2008)

Ouah, je me lance :rateau: 

Mon premier "computer" à été un Mo5 que je n'ai pas conservé trés longtemps (à l'époque je visais les jeux donc c'était pas l'idéal), par la suite un atari 520 stf.
Puis une longue traversé du désert informatique (durant cette période je n'ai acheté que des consoles de jeux) pour acheter en 1998 mon premier PC (à l'époque pour jouer à Unreal)
Puis mon premier Vaio deux ans plus tard.
Depuis j'ai eu un nouveau Vaio, 3 autres Pc de bureau pour enfin parvenir à l'éden fin 2007/ début 2008 avec mon Macbook (malheureusement seul machine sur laquelle j'ai eu autant de pépins) et depuis fin avril mon (somptueux) iMac 24":rose: !


----------



## Azaly (27 Mai 2008)

Comme je suis encore jeune, c'était sur une tour plate windows 95... avant ça cependant j'ai pu pianoté un peu sur le MacIntosh Se de ma meilleure amie (euh il était vieux et dépassé à l'époque, elle l'avait eu en tant que relique), ensuite je me suis tapée cette grosse merde de Windows Me qui m'a valu des crises de nerfs pas possibles (voulait jamais s'éteindre, pour l'allumer fallait d'abord passer par le mode sans échec, freezes fréquents et j'en passe), eu un portable sous XP SP2 (un vraie bonheur quand même), un autre portable sous XP SP 2 (bah oui la durée de vie des portables PCs est plus limitée), un autre portable (17") sous Vista qui a fait un séjour sous linux, couplé à l'eee pc sous linux et ENFIN un iMac 20" sous Leopard :md:
J'espère à terme remplacer le portable windows par un Macbook (pro ?) le moment venu

Voilà, vous connaissez toute ma vie informatique :d

à savoir aussi que je flashais sur l'iMac G3 et le palourde mais bon à l'époque c'était pas OSX et Mac me faisait "peur"


----------



## antro (27 Mai 2008)

Moi de mon côté, j'ai eu dans l'ordre:
- Un ZX81
- Un TO7
- Un Commodore 64
- un TO8
- Un Amstrad PC 1640.
- Puis plusieurs PC

Mais je rêve maintenant d'avoir un MAC. (Le MAC m'a attiré depuis toujours)....


----------



## eduort (27 Mai 2008)

Début sur un ORIC vers 1986.
Puis ATARI ST 500 et 1000.
Ensuite toujours sur ATARI avec un émulateur Mac "SPECTRE".
Puis SE 30 8/40.
Power book 540 C.
Powerbook 3400 C.

A partir de cette ligne les Macs sont en fonctionnement.
G3 desktop bosté en 500 mHtz en 1999.
Classic Color maxi.
TitaniumG4 400.
Powermac G4 MDD bi)pro 867.


----------



## macarel (27 Mai 2008)

Un peu hors sujet mais bon 

«Mais bon je m'en fous je poste quand même» donc... 

Ce sujet se tient bien, merci de respecter ceci.

Mes excuses pour cette intrusion


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous,
Pour ma part j'ai commencé sur un zx81.. c'était l'horeur.. je me tapais des programmes pris sur un journal qui s'appelait "HEBDOGICIEL" je crois. Je les tapais pendant des heures pour pouvoir jouer à un jeu tout nul.
Vous avez connu ça vous?


----------



## antro (27 Mai 2008)

Oui, car quand j'ai commencé sur ZX81, je n'avais même pas de lecteur de cassettes. Donc je me retapais tous les programmes à chaque fois que je voulais jouer ou faire un truc.
Je confirme, c'était bien Hebdogiciel....


----------



## f1gtx (27 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous .

Pour moi aussi j'ai commencé par  un ZX81 avec sa seule mémoire de 1 k et ensuite j'ai mis l'extension 16 K .  Je suis ensuite passé a l'ORIC ATMOS qui lui avait 48k de mémoire . les deux utilisaient un lecteur de cassette pour stocker les programmes que je recopiait pendant des heures de sur des revues .  Ensuite je suis passé au macintosh performa 460 avec son disque de 80 Mo et sa RAM de 4Mo . puis ensuite j'ai pris un IMAC G3 350 M puis maintenant j'utilise l'IMAC INTEL core duo 2G  avec Systeme 10.4.11 et XP .

Salutations .


----------



## thieery (27 Mai 2008)

Dynamit Computer de 1986 : un Pc XT Turbo(intel 8088) *poussé à 8 mhz* avec un HD de 10 méga, 640 KO de ram, une carte graphique Hercules monochrome, un écran monochrome vert de 13 pouces, et un lecteur de floppy de 5"1/4.


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir, je viens de découvrir ce fil que je trouve très drôle.

Alors, le Hippo-papy a démarré dans une salle immense (le port de patins à roulettes était conseillé) Il y avait là dedans deux ordinateurs : un IBM 360-65 avec 512 K de mémoire et un IBM 360-50 avec 256 K de mémoire, une vingtaine de dérouleurs Mémorex, une dizaine de lecteurs de disques durs démontables IBM 2314, j'en passe et des meilleures.

Pour ce qui est de la micro-informatique, j'ai fait mes premières armes en basic sur un TI 99 équipé d'un simple lecteur de cassettes audio. Puis il y eut la période des jeux sur un Amastrad CPC 6128 et le premier Macintosh plus avec un Méga. de mémoire.


----------



## juliengoestony (27 Mai 2008)

Un 486 25 mhz de mon grand frère.
Word pour Windows.
Et bien Word fonctionnait mieux et plus vite que mon Office 2004 qui traîne la patte.


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2008)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Pour ma part j'ai commencé sur un zx81.. c'était l'horeur.. je me tapais des programmes pris sur un journal qui s'appelait "HEBDOGICIEL" je crois. Je les tapais pendant des heures pour pouvoir jouer à un jeu tout nul.
> Vous avez connu ça vous?



Oh oui, des années et des années d'hebdogiciel ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oh oui, des années et des années d'hebdogiciel ...



Ah oui, les "listings" de programmes d'enfert pour ma TI59, puis, plus tard, mon ZX81


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2008)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir baladé des "sprites" sur mon écran de télé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir baladé des "sprites" sur mon écran de télé.



T'as pas fini, toi, tes pubs clandestines pour des boissons gazeuses outrageusement sucrées ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2008)

Ben quoi, c'est pas plus mauvais que le co.....la. Bon d'accord, c'est pas meilleur non plus.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Mai 2008)

(puis Atari 520 ST (lecteur simple face puis double face)

Premier Mac : un Mac + d'occas acheté 5 000 francs


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Ben quoi, c'est pas plus mauvais que le co.....la. Bon d'accord, c'est pas meilleur non plus.


Normal, c'est le même fabricant 

Petite anecdote : ma fille (10 ans) me demandant "Comment c'était avant ?", n'a pas voulu me croire quand je lui ai parlé de la taille des premiers ordinateurs  Passe encore qu'il y eut un temps sans TV, sans GameBoy, sans téléphone, portable ou non, mais qu'un ordinateur soit plus vaste que la salle de séjour (bien plus vaste ... :rateau, ce n'était pas concevable !

PS : à la base, ça question venait après la lecture de "Comment c'était avant ?" de Philippe Dupuy et Charles Berberian up chez Albin Michel.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Personnellement, la premier ordi sur lequel je me suis fait le dents était un magnifique D ) cube G4...

Que du plaisirs et après ça, je n'ai pu que rester sur mac, avec mon actuelle macbook pour mon entrée en université...(à la bon dos l'université   )


----------



## RaelRiaK (28 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai débuter l'informatique comme beaucoup de ma génération : 
Un PC acheter à Carrefour (marque MSNet mdr) un Pentium 100Mhz avec 8Mo de RAM (si c'est pas 4, j'ai un trou) 1Go de HDD (le top of the pops quoi) et bien sur une carte son !! Le tout équipé du tristement célébre Windows 95 qui avouons le bien était le dernier clou du cercueil de Mac qui tomba à cette époque dans les oubliettes (dans le sens que je n'en entendais absolument plus parlé jusqu'au iMac tout rond).

C'était marrant quand Win95 plantait il me mettait les couleurs de l'OS en négatif et forcement le simple fait de bouger la souris faisait emmetre un son trés irritant au buzzer de la carte mère ... 

Et dessus j'avais brancher un scaner AGFA snapscan avec reconnaissance de caractères !!! Il avait fallu pour cela brancher sur la carte mère une carte SCSI pour brancher le scanner


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Mai 2008)

J'ai débuté en informatique le jour où je me suis inscrit à une formation d'infographiste en textile, je remercie apple de m'avoir facilité la tâche de l'apprentissage. Mon premier ordi et donc seul ordi à ce jour est un eMac G4! Je lorgne sur les iMac avec écran 24 pouces, j'espère en adopter un d'ici quelques semaines!


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Normal, c'est le même fabricant
> 
> Petite anecdote : ma fille (10 ans) me demandant "Comment c'était avant ?", n'a pas voulu me croire quand je lui ai parlé de la taille des premiers ordinateurs  Passe encore qu'il y eut un temps sans TV, sans GameBoy, sans téléphone, portable ou non, mais qu'un ordinateur soit plus vaste que la salle de séjour (bien plus vaste ... :rateau, ce n'était pas concevable !
> 
> PS : à la base, ça question venait après la lecture de "Comment c'était avant ?" de Philippe Dupuy et Charles Berberian up chez Albin Michel.



Pour ta fille, je joins deux photos de la salle dans laquelle j'ai commencé à travailler (c'était en sous-sol bien sur).


----------



## juliengoestony (29 Mai 2008)

J'était tout petit :rose: et je n'avais jamais vu Windows, alors quand je vu le Mac avec sa souris...:rateau:   j'ai décidé de l'acquérir un jour. Mais j'avais évidemment  pas l'équivalent des 6000 que ça coûtait.
Cela dit seuls les professionnels avaient des PC puisqu'ils étaient tout en anglais. Les sociétés ont des informaticiens pour s'en occuper et je suppose qu'elle cherchent des appareils qu'elles peuvent facilement configurer. Les employés désirent avoir le même à la maison. C'est comme ça que j'explique le succès des PC. Sinon je vois pas l'intérêt de ces vieux PC pourris sous MS DOS qui s'appelaient IBM (donc support professionnel de la plus grande firme informatique du monde).


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Bien vous étiez tous riches a vos débuts di dont !!

Jai commencé avec un Toshiba Céléron 900hz 64mo 10gb il y a 8ans
Puis un siemens céléron 2400hz 512mo xp
Puis portable Compaq armada P3900 256mo xp
1er tour montée main Amd AthlonX2 2800 Nvidia 256mo 2gb 2hdrive
Portable vaio Dual centrino 2gb
Et now (dans la même tour) athlonX2 4800hz 2gb800hz vista 64pro Nvidia 8800gts512
Si tout vas bien dans trois semaines enfin le iMac 3,06hz

Un parcoure semé dembuches à la Windows !​


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Bien vous étiez tous riches a vos débuts di dont !!
> 
> Jai commencé avec un Toshiba Céléron 900hz 64mo 10gb il y a 8ans
> Puis un siemens céléron 2400hz 512mo xp
> ...



Pitin©  huit ans en apnée avant d'atteindre l'oxygène contenu dans la pomme :affraid:

Respect


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

ups j'avais oublié de préciser que j'ai fais 7ans d'études dans le graphisme et donc a l'école j'étais sur Mac  c'est la que je les ai rencontrés seulement jusque quil y a peux aucun iMac ne possédais la carte graphique a mon sens suffisante pour faire tourner des jeux sur un 24pouces ! ​​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Quand j'étais môme, je faisais des dessins sur des cartes perforées ramenées par mon papa de son labo.

Ca compte ?


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

ben euuu en faite un ordinateur ca sert a calculer donc une feuille perforée moi je valide!​*Valgio Approved *


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quand j'étais môme, je faisais des dessins sur des cartes perforées ramenées par mon papa de son labo.
> 
> Ca compte ?



Les trous ? 



Valgio a dit:


> ben euuu en faite un ordinateur *ca sert a calculer* donc une feuille perforée moi je valide!​*Valgio Approved *



Oui, t'as raison, pendant qu'il compte les trous, il ne fait de méchanceté à personne , pis le temps qu'il passe à les compter, il le passe pas à se demande pas pourquoi il compte, c'est toujours ça de gagné ! :rateau:


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Quand on y pense ca a été vite je me souviens de mon premier GSM!
il y as 10ans j'étais devenu une bete de foire!

meme chose pour les ordis ils double de puissance tout les six mois!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Quand on y pense ca a été vite je me souviens de mon premier GSM!
> il y as 10ans j'étais devenu une bete de foire!
> 
> meme chose pour les ordis ils double de puissance tout les six mois!



Tous les trois ans seulement, mais bon, c'est déjà pas mal ! Pis il n'y a pas que la puissance, quelques autres trucs, tiens, en vrac :

- Mon premier ordi : 1 Ko de Ram, étendue à 16 Ko, la moitié de ma cache niveau 1 actuelle, et l'ordi ou est cette cache, avec 1,25 Go de Ram (1 310 720 fois plus que la config de base de mon ZX81) fait "petite config", face aux 2, 3 et même 4 ou 8 Go qu'on trouve assez couramment maintenant.

- Mon premier disque dur : 20 Mo : 15257 fois moins que mon disque actuel qui, avec ses 320 Go (commerciaux, 298 réels) fait presque "disquette" à côté des 1,5, 2 et même 2,5 To qu'on peut trouver actuellement.

- Mon premier téléchargement, à 1200 bauds, 6990 fois plus lent que ceux que je fais ces temps ci, et pourtant mes 8 Mb/s effectifs sont largement dépassés par certains internautes urbains, en ADSL ou en optique.

C'est vrai, que ça va vite :affraid: et pourtant, on trouve toujours que "ça rame" :sick:


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Souvent que je trouve que c'est lent je me dit,

Fait le a la main... :afraid: ça calme tout de suite!!!

Surtout dans le domaine graphique.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T
> 
> - Mon premier téléchargement, à 1200 bauds, 6990 fois plus lent que ceux que je fais ces temps ci, et pourtant mes 8 Mb/s effectifs sont largement dépassés par certains internautes urbains, en ADSL ou en optique.



Moi aussi j'utilisais mon Minitel 2 avec le logiciel de téléchargement d'Apple 

Heureusement à l'école (études supérieures) j'avais accès à Internet grâce à Internet (mais en mode texte à cette époque, en 1989).


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Moi aussi j'utilisais mon Minitel 2 avec le logiciel de téléchargement d'Apple



Non, moi, je "retournais" le modem de mon minitel 1 et j'usais du logiciel de téléchargement de Calvacom ou de celui de STMagazine sur mon Atari ST !


----------



## fanou (30 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tous les trois ans seulement, mais bon, c'est déjà pas mal ! Pis il n'y a pas que la puissance, quelques autres trucs, tiens, en vrac :



C'est tous les 18 mois non ? (d'après la pseudo loi de Moore)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

fanou a dit:


> C'est tous les 18 mois non ? (d'après la pseudo loi de Moore)



Si je me souviens bien, tous les 18 mois, c'est la fréquence qui double, mais faut tripler la fréquence pour doubler la puissance (en gros) !


----------



## relaxx (31 Mai 2008)

VIC 20
pfiou on est plus aussi jeunes ...


----------



## ftiss (31 Mai 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> VIC 20
> pfiou on est plus aussi jeunes ...


 
Pour moi aussi cela a été aussi mon 1er ordinateur


----------



## Dead head (31 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (&#8230 Mon premier ordi : 1 Ko de Ram, étendue à 16 Ko, la moitié de ma cache niveau 1 actuelle, et l'ordi ou est cette cache, avec 1,25 Go de Ram (1 310 720 fois plus que la config de base de mon *ZX81*) fait "petite config", face aux 2, 3 et même 4 ou 8 Go qu'on trouve assez couramment maintenant. (&#8230



Wow ! Le ZX81 ! Mon premier ordi !





C'était dans une autre vie&#8230;

C'est plus tard que j'ai commencé à être accro, avec une boîte à pizza signée Apple (le LC III) :


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> C'est plus tard que j'ai commencé à être accro, avec une boîte à pizza signée Apple (le LC III) :



Tiens, avis aux collectionneurs, ce matin au magasin Cash Converter de Claye Souilly (77), j'ai vu un LCIII complet, état nickel, sous système 7.1, avec écran 12" ou 13" couleur, le tout à 40 

Il y avait aussi un clavier Apple Wireless blanc à 29,90 .

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un !


----------



## ant_one (1 Juin 2008)

Mon premier ordi réellement à moi a été un ibook G4 !!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juin 2008)

*Apple IIc / 1984*:





CPU:	MOS 65C02, 1 Mhz
RAM:	128K-1Meg
Display:	40 or 80 X 24 text mode
560 X 192 maximum
Ports:	Two serial ports
RGB monitor port
Composite video output
External floppy port
Storage:	Internal 143k 5.25-inch disk drive
OS:	Apple DOS or ProDOS

Les joies des cracks en assembleur 65C02&#8230;


----------



## .Spirit (1 Juin 2008)

Pour ma part, c'était avec un PC compaq presario, en 1998 si mes souvenirs sont bons (j'avais 8 ans ), qui tomba en panne (la carte mère), et fut remplacé par un PC qui tient toujours aujourd'hui (il est dans la chambre de mes parents), un zenith:
- carte video ATI, avec 4Mo de mémoire vidéo
- 92 Mo de RAM
- processeur Intel PII @233Mhz
-> Une bête de course  

Il y a quatre ans, j'ai acquis mon premier PC "qui m'appartenait", c'est à dire qu'il était (et il est toujours, je vous écris actuellement depuis celui-ci) dans ma chambre, pour moi quoi  C'est un Medion MD8383XL, un P4 prescott @3.4Ghz, 512Mo (gonflés à 1.25Go depuis) de RAM, une nVidia GeForce 6610XL (un mix entre 6600 et 6600GT ). Une bonne machine, de bonne facture qui utilise des composants de marque et pas du noname (RAM samsung, alim fortron, carte mère MSI...). Garanti 3 ans celui-ci .

Et bien sûr, la crème des crème chez moi actuellement, le dernier arrivant, le beau, le fort, l'unique (ou pas ), le Macbook (Late 2007, milieu de gamme, gonflé de 1Go à 4Go de RAM), depuis début décembre 2007. J'en suis trèèèèès content. Le bougre me brûle quelques fois les cuisses, mais à part ça, il est magique 

Voilà, j'ai un peu débordé, je m'en excuse, mais fallait bien que je parle d'un Mac dans cette histoire 

@bientôt


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Mon premier ordinateur vraiment à moi a été un MacBook en 2006... Eh oui, je suis jeune 

Sinon j'ai touché l'informatique en 2002 avec un HP Pavillon 740.fr .

Une calamité .


----------



## moky99 (1 Juin 2008)

j'ai commencé avec une console Videopac Philips
puis un Commodore 64
un Amiga 500
Un Amstrad PC 1640
ensuite j'ai monté un paquet de PC tous plus évolués les uns que les autres
et maintenant, je tape ce message sur mon imac alu 24 pouces ;-)


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

moky99 a dit:


> j'ai commencé avec une console Videopac Philips
> puis un Commodore 64
> un Amiga 500
> Un Amstrad PC 1640
> ...



Encore un AmigaUser ! Hourra !


----------



## rizoto (1 Juin 2008)

Amstrad PC2286

Le bruit du lecteur de disquettes me manque


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Encore un AmigaUser ! Hourra !





Au risque de passer pour un petit jeune il y a des termes que je ne connais pas dans les machines que vous évoqué !!!

A mon avis je suis arrivé après 

(1er pc céléron900hz 64mo)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Encore un AmigaUser ! Hourra !





Valgio a dit:


> Au risque de passer pour un petit jeune il y a des termes que je ne connais pas dans les machines que vous évoqué !!!
> 
> A mon avis je suis arrivé après
> 
> (1er pc céléron900hz 64mo)


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

Mon dieu:mouais:!

Il fallait bien commencer d'une manière ou d'une autre!

Merci Pascal77!!!!


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



Raaaah. Pourquoi je l'ai vendu ...


----------



## Dead head (2 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Raaaah. Pourquoi je l'ai vendu ...


 
Et moi, pourquoi j'ai vendu mes vinyles des années 60 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Mon dieu:mouais:!
> 
> Il fallait bien commencer d'une manière ou d'une autre!
> 
> Merci Pascal77!!!!



Note bien qu'à l'époque, les PC (du moins ceux d'un coût abordable pour un particulier, les premiers 286 et 386 coûtaient encore plus cher que les Macintosh) coûtaient plus cher que cette machine, plafonnaient à 4,77 Mhz, voire 8 pour les "turbo" sur des processeurs 8/16 bits) et à 640 Ko de Ram, et tournaient sous DOS (entre 3.0 et 3.3 à cette époque, si mes souvenirs sont bons). Là, tu avais une interface graphique, certes un peu limitée point de vue graphique, mais à l'époque de Mac OS 2 et 5 (nous sommes en 1987), déjà réellement multi-tâche (donc au niveau de Mac OS 7 sorti cinq ans plus tard, point de vue possibilités), dotée d'un processeur 68000 bien plus moderne (oui, le même que sur les premiers Mac) 16 bits, mais doté de registres internes 32 bits et d'un adressage sur 24 bits, elles pouvaient gérer jusqu'à 4 Mo de Ram (seuls 23 étaient de fait utilisés).

Non, c'était le top, à ce moment là ! Même son rival de l'époque : l'Atari ST :





dont les caractéristiques matérielles étaient tout à fait équivalentes, n'était pas tout à fait à son niveau, ne gérant qu'un multi-tâche limité, comme, pour Mac OS, le système 6 et ses accessoires de bureau !

A noter, pour l'Atari ST (existait-il une version Amiga ?), qu'en 1987/88, Magic Sac, l'émulateur Mac, faisait tourner les applications Mac (y compris Mac OS) environ 10% plus vite que sur un vrai Mac+ ou Mac SE !


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A noter, pour l'Atari ST (existait-il une version Amiga ?), qu'en 1987/88, Magic Sac, l'émulateur Mac, faisait tourner les applications Mac (y compris Mac OS) environ 10% plus vite que sur un vrai Mac+ ou Mac SE !



J'avais aussi ça sur mon Amiga 500. Ca s'appelle AMax. Puis il y a eu shapeshifter, un excellent émulateur Mac, et c'est comme ça que j'ai pu jouer avec un Mac à base 68060 (un Amiga 4000 en fait). Et le 68060 mettait une belle claque au 68040 

J'ai encore les benchs quelque part.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (2 Juin 2008)

Avec un iBook G3-12", il y a 4 ans


----------



## alicand (2 Juin 2008)

ca rappelle des souvenirs tout ca

pour moi j'ai debute sur un  ZX81  qui etait vendu moins cher car il fallait le monter soi meme 
ensuite  passe a l'ORIC  atmos 48k
puis un amstrad  tout les modeles


----------



## asticotboy (2 Juin 2008)

Une p'tite larme ...


Les parties de Prince of Persia, Kickoff...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2008)

J'ai débuté avec un mac carré, dont j'ai oublié le nom. Il n'avait pas de port USB, pas d'écran couleur, et mettait environ 10 minutes pour s'allumer. Je devais avoir 7 ans...


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'ai débuté avec un mac carré, dont j'ai oublié le nom. Il n'avait pas de port USB, pas d'écran couleur, et mettait environ 10 minutes pour s'allumer. Je devais avoir 7 ans...



Ils n'ont pas été gentils avec lui. Lui faire passer un télécran pour un Mac !!! 




Pourtant ça marche sous OS X :


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Juin 2008)

le premier System d'exploitation que j'ai utiliser je crois que c'était system 7 sur un LC,
mais c'etait pas le mien.
mon premier mac était un imac G3 dv


----------



## fdb (26 Juin 2008)

Ben moi ce fut un Power Macintosh 6100/66
66 Mhz.....

y avait plein, plein de RAM...

ça fait rêver.

Acheté en 1994 je crois.

von fdb


----------



## saxo (26 Juin 2008)

Mon premier ordi c'était un Sinclair ZX81 avec son extension de RAM de 16kO !
Ont suivi un Amiga 500, un Amiga 500+ (mais pourquoi je les ai vendu ? ah oui j'espérai acheté un Amiga 4000 mais la faillite de Commodore est passé par là), un PC Escom (j'ai honte, mais heureusement que je l'avais acheté, Windows m'avait tellement dégouté que je suis passé sur Mac par la suite), un PowerBook G3 Bronze, un PowerMac G5 2x1,8GHz, un PowerMac G4 Cube, plus quelques iMac de récupération. Ah oui j'oubliai, un Newton MP2000.


----------



## prasath (26 Juin 2008)

J'ai débuté avec L'oric Atmos 48K. Sorti en 1984, processeur de 1 Mhz et 48Ko de Ram. Le tout fonctionnant en langage basic. 

Ensuite je suis passé à l'Amstrad 464K, mais c'est une autre génération de machine...


----------



## SDION (1 Juillet 2008)

Ouhlala... souvenirs, souvenirs

Mon premier ordinateur était un Alciane ... je ne sais plus ces caractèristiques (c'était en 1979). On chargeait le bootstarp à l'aide d'interrupteurs (langage machine), qui permettait de charger l'OS depuis une bande perforée. Il fallait environ 1 heure pour démarrer. Cette machine m'avait été donnée par mon patron... il avait remplacé son matériel par un super ordinateur à base de Z80, à la vitesse effarante de 2.7MHz !!!!!! le système était sur une disquette 8'', et les données sur une autre disquette 8''....

Mon deuxième ordinateur c'était le Sinclair ZX80 (le blanc) modifié 81 (le noir). J'avais effecué cette modification grâce à un article très éclairé dans "Elector".
 Je me souviens qu'on développais en basic, et pour améliorer tous cela, on écrivait la première ligne du programme en REM, et on jouais avec les peeks pour modifier les adresses mémoire directement. Sur 1k de mémoire RAM que possédait la machine, 500 octets était utilisés par l'affichage....

J'arrête là, j'ai l'impression... Oh non, on ne peut pas être aussi VIEUX !!!!!!
Bouhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Et maintenant mon DD de 1To me semble petit !!!!!


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2008)

SDION a dit:


> Mon deuxième ordinateur c'était le Sinclair ZX80 (le blanc) modifié 81 (le noir). J'avais effecué cette modification grâce à un article très éclairé dans "Elector".
> Je me souviens qu'on développais en basic, et pour améliorer tous cela, on écrivait la première ligne du programme en REM, et on jouais avec les peeks pour modifier les adresses mémoire directement. Sur 1k de mémoire RAM que possédait la machine, 500 octets était utilisés par l'affichage....
> 
> J'arrête là, j'ai l'impression... Oh non, on ne peut pas être aussi VIEUX !!!!!!
> Bouhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Hé si !!! Peek et Poke


----------



## Poupa1er (1 Juillet 2008)

Boudiou que le temps passe,

J'ai commencé en 1978 sur une carte Prof 80 venant des states !!!
tout monté sur la table de la cuisine, j'ai encore les plans et il fonctionne toujours..... 

Définition écran 80 colonnes sur 24 lignes je crois, je m'en sert pas souvent :rateau::rateau:
Clavier de récupe d'une TTY, on fait quand même avec les moyens du bord 
les premiers essais ont été fait avec des pinces a linges munies de punaises ... c'est pas trop cool, cela prend vraiment trop de place ......
Mémoire vive 64 Ko un monstre, les BiG BLUES de l'époque n'en avaient pas autant...
Vitesse CPU 1 Mhz, horloge à 4 Mz 

Lecteurs de disquettes 8" :love::love: eh oui comme une poële a frire, capacité 180Ko sur une seule face, capacité prodigieuse n'est-il pas ?????
Puis il a doucement évolué, carte couleur, lecteurs 5 ", puis 3,5 et disque dur de 10 Mo..

Le dos n'était pas encore né, nous étions sous CPM :=)

AH !!!!! Madame Michu j'en pleure encore 

Puis est arrivé un AT 286, puis un 386, un 486...
le dernier, un machin double coeur a cramé  au mois d'octobre de l'an passé ...

Je cite pas tous les ceux du boulot, avec des unix, xenix, foth, fortran, Pascal amélioré, Cobol, perth et tout pleins de truc a faire vomir un rat, c'est pas un métier c'est une purge 

je vous raconte même pas tous les OS qu'il a fallu subir, j'ai toujours WINDOWS 1
une antiquité pas courante, mais il ne jette rien celui-là !!!!!!!

Bon maintenant j'ai viré ma cuti, je suis du coté clair de la force, j'ai fini par abandonner l'Empire de BILL......

Mais j'arrive pas à me servir de tout ce qu'il y a de disponible sur le dixe ouinnnnnn !!!!

Poupa 1er


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2008)

Poupa1er a dit:


> B
> Le dos n'était pas encore né, nous étions sous CPM :=)
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai jeté toutes les D7 PC. Quoiqu'au fin fond de la cave de mes parents, il y a peut-être encore du 5"1/4 avec DOS/GEM/Win 1 ou 2


----------



## Poupa1er (1 Juillet 2008)

Attends oh vénérable collègue barbu et moustachu,

Mais non moi j'ai rien jeté, j'ai encore plein de ferraille dans l'étage du garage :love::love:
j'ai même une tty qui allait sur un telemécanique 450, tu sais ce machin qui avait la taille d'une armoire avec 28 clefs et nixies sur la façade.

Pour le faire démarrer 
1) entrer l'adresse du PC (Pointeur count) valider ave la clé rouge
2) entrer l'adresse du compteur ordinal valider ave la clé verte
3) entrer l'opérande et prier de ne pas s'être gourré au trois  trucs
4) dire KK je m'ai encore planté 
et reprendre au 1 pendant  3/4 d'heures 

Voilà ce qu'était l'infomagique à la préhistoire 

Poupa1er


----------



## Al_Copett (1 Juillet 2008)

Super zut, suis-je aussi vieux ?

J'ai commencé avec un ZX81 1 kO, puis 16kO et il avait l'avantage de pouvoir me servir pour mes cours d'assembleur 8080.
Ensuite, après 3 mois d'attente entre la commande et la réception de l'objet de toutes mes pensées de l'époque, un Commodre 64 et son lecteur de K7. Puis le lecteur de disquette 1541 et une imprimante. 
Puis moins excitant, un égarement de jeunesse, un PC XT sous MS-DOS, payé avec ce que le fisc m'a remboursé à la fin de ma première année de travail.
Un 386 à 35 MHz, celui qui n'avait pas le FPU et qui était moins cher avec Win95 qui bouffait ses DLL, un peu comme un leucémie. Quelques tentatives vers Linux aussi.
Un Pentium I à 90 MHz upgradé ensuite à 120 MHz.
Un Celeron 647 MHz upgradé pour pas cher, merci ebay, en PIII 1GHz. Avec Win NT 4.0 et 2000 qui étaient assez stables, mais avec les véroles habituelles. 

Et puis comme une renaissance ou comme un retour des enfers windowsiens, un retour du côté obscur de l'informatique vers la lumière, un Power Mac, un iPod et pour confirmer cette résurection un Mac mini Core 2 duo.


----------



## Maxmallium (1 Juillet 2008)

Macintosh LC de mes parents
Découvert du PC, chez mon oncle, pour les jeux.
Envie, puis découverte de l'ancien Atari ST de mon oncle (pour les jeux)
Puis achat d'un PC de famille (Pour les jeux et parce que mes parents devaient utiliser de plus en plus de logiciel PC ...)
Retour sur Mac pour moi !


----------



## claud (1 Juillet 2008)

Avec un iMac G4 en 2004 au travail et cela a été une révélation.

Avant j'avais eu,toujours au bureau,un atroce Dell avec un vieil OS windows
que je haîssais.J'en tremble encore.

Sans Apple je serais bien à plaindre.


----------



## notebookphil (2 Juillet 2008)

Commodore Vic 20, Atari 512, puis Mac LC & 12"


----------



## claudius (20 Juillet 2008)

Dans un centre de formation un TRS 80 de Texas Instruments. Remarque : j'essayais de dessiner des circuits électriques mais les pixels étaient rectangulaires, ça a faillit me dégoûter de l'informatique.

Je me suis accroché jusqu'à l'achat d'un Amstrad PCD 6128, sous CP/M. J'avais pas encore les moyens d'acheter un mac


----------



## jro44 (20 Juillet 2008)

Pour moi, le premier contact avec un ordinateur, ca a été avec un Thomson TO7, avec les touches du clavier qui marchait quand elles voulaient et le fameux stylo optique 

Après j'en ai utilisé plein d'autre en fonction de ceux que possédaient les copains : Alice, ZX Spectrum, Atari 800 XL et bien sûr un peu plus tard les "monstrueux" Comodore 64 et Amstrad CPC 464  Toute une époque !

Mais mon premier achat, c'était il y a 10 ans et c'était un PC que j'avais monté  et WINDOWS 98 dessus :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2008)

claudius a dit:


> Dans un centre de formation un TRS 80 de Texas Instruments.



Comme tu dis, "souvenir souvenir", sauf que les tiens, ils ont un p'tit trou de mémoire : le TRS80

Modèle 1 :






Modèle 2





ou Modèle 3



était fabriqué par Tandy RadioShack., et vendu sous la marque Tandy ou sous celle de RadioShack, Texas Instruments (dont les ordis s'appelaient tous TI kekchose) n'avait rien à voir là dedans ! 



Tiens, à ce propos, j'en ai parlé plus haut, mon premier ordi à moi, c'était ça !




Et à l'époque, ça coûtait sensiblement l'équivalent du prix d'un iMac Core2duo de 20 pouces aujourd'hui !


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme tu dis, "souvenir souvenir", sauf que les tiens, ils ont un p'tit trou de mémoire : le TRS80
> 
> Modèle 1 :
> 
> ...



A Pascal, j'en verserais une larme. J'ai eu le premier et le troisième modèle de TRS-80. J'ai appris à programmer la dessus 

Sinon pour pour la confusion, le Texas qu'on connait le plus en le TI99/4A que j'ai encore en état de fonctionnement


----------



## Neoxonian (20 Juillet 2008)

J'ai eu la formidable chance de démarrer avec un Apple IIC, suivi quelques années plus tard par un Apple IIGS, que j'ai revendus....... Grrrrrr....

Et je regrette, et aujourd'hui, je flane sur Ebay, en regardant les enchères, et un jour je vais craquer, et me repayer un Apple IIGS complet avec plein de disquettes..... et je rêve aussi d'un AMIGA, mais ça c'est mal !!!!!

Du coup je fait pas mal d'émulation en attendant  

A+++


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2008)

Neoxonian a dit:


> et je rêve aussi d'un AMIGA, mais ça c'est mal !!!!!


C'est loin d'être mal, c'est même tout le contraire.


----------



## Neoxonian (20 Juillet 2008)

bugman a dit:


> C'est loin d'être mal, c'est même tout le contraire.



Non, non, c'est très mal, mais ça ferait du bien...... je rigole !!! Je me console avec WinUAE sur PC, mais c'est pas pareil !!!!!

Après se pose le problème de la place dans l'appartement  

Et il y a le Minimig qui est sorti, et ça c'est pas mal aussi !!

A++++


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2008)

J'ai débuté en 1977 avec une Compugraphic.



​
Il y avait juste une petite ligne qui défilait. A cette époque, je faisais le journal "Le Parisien du Xe".
Le "rédacteur" (qui n'était qu'un simple adjoint au maire) était présent lors du montage final et calibrait les textes à la louche.
Donc, quand l'article n'entrait pas dans l'espace défini, il fallait tout retaper. :rateau:

C'était assez folklo.


----------



## kilrox (20 Juillet 2008)

Mon premier ordinateur fit son apparition dans ma vie dans les années 89-90. C'était un AT 286 avec 2 disques durs, un de 30 Mo et l'autre de 10 Mo, un écran de 15 pouces couleurs. Il avait un menu FDO, il était équipé de Lotus et Framework. C'était pour moi la grande classe de l'époque. Quelque temps après Windows 3.1 faisait son apparition sur les écran du monde entier. Je suis parti à ce moment là sur la mauvaise route. Il m'aura fallut encore attendre 16 ans pour que je passe chez Mac. Je dois dire avec le recule que je regrette ces longues années laborieuses passés avec des PC.  En 2006 l'annonce de la prochaine sortie de Vista me fit stopper toute collaboration avec Windows. Cette fois pour moi le divorce était consommé. 

Je me sens maintenant comme un extradé de l'enfer arrivant au paradis.


----------



## noche84 (20 Juillet 2008)

hé hé bienvenue d'ailleurs  Bon ça fait déjà 2 ans mais je vois que tu n'as pas encore écrit bcp de messages donc... 

Pour ma part, mon 1er ordi était un XT avec 20Mo de disque dur... Evidemment je devais avoir 4-5 ans ( acheté en 88-89 )... sous DOS ( PC-DOS 3.0 je pense ). Mais a part le jeu de voiture "turbo" et WordStar ( pour faire les menus de noel et nouvel an ), je ne me rappelle plus grand chose... 

Et, de fait, j'ai vécu un certains temps sans savoir qu'il existait autre chose... Mon 1er mac date de Février 2000, un iMac cocotte minute comme l'appelait ma mère  Et c'était la 1ere fois que je pouvais me détendre face à l'ordinateur, pas de stress, pas de plantages ( j'avais toujours un PC avec windows 98 dessus ( et ensuite Windows Me... L'horreur  )

J'ai définitivement liquidé les PCs il y a 2 ans et j'en suis bien content


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Juillet 2008)

Voici avec quoi j'ai débuté, quelques temps après la sortie de Windows XP (vers 2001 je crois, je ne suis pas sur)


----------



## Ener0531 (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Avec une "boîte à pizza" 630 (Système 7.5), à réparer + écran 15 pouces + imprimante et autres pièces d'époque mis gratuitement à la disposition d'un collectionneur "Mac".
A venir chercher à Massy (91300)

Cordialement,

Enerlata 

PowerBooks Bronze et Pismo en réparation - Ibook 12" - MacBook Pro 17"


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2008)

Enerlata a dit:


> Avec une "boîte à pizza" 630 (Système 7.5), à réparer + écran 15 pouces + imprimante et autres pièces d'époque mis gratuitement à la disposition d'un collectionneur "Mac".
> A venir chercher à Massy (91300)



Bien, mais pour les dons, c'est dans ce fil !


----------



## wild thing (20 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, c'était avec un Amstrad CPC 464, puis 6128 et enfin un atari 1040 STF. Que du bonheur.
Puis une bonne série de PC jusqu'à ce beau jour de mai 2008 où j'ai reçu mon Macbook!

Surement le premier d'une longue série


----------



## Dorian.fr (20 Juillet 2008)

Moi c'était un *Atari ST* (je crois qu'il s'appelait comme ça). Je me souviens que je jouais à Arkanoid, un truc tellement évolué que je pourrais presque le programmer moi même avec mon niveau en programmation! 
C'était génial de mettre la disquette de jeu sur le coté du gros clavier... malheureusement j'ai pas de photo, c'est dommage!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

la premiere fois que j ai sequencé sur cubase, c etait sur un mac LCII...qui a vite rendu l ame...héhé...puis jme suis degoté un vieil ATARI, et juste cubase comme programme....ca me suffisait pour faire du live...puis pc, quelques années....pour revenir vers mac (actuellement...)....
ahhh ce bon vieil atari....


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> la premiere fois que j ai sequencé sur cubase, c etait sur un mac LCII...qui a vite rendu l ame...héhé...puis jme suis degoté un vieil ATARI, et juste cubase comme programme....ca me suffisait pour faire du live...puis pc, quelques années....pour revenir vers mac (actuellement...)....
> ahhh ce bon vieil atari....



Tu t'appelles pas Jean Michel Jarre ?   

Quoiqu'il a eu un bref passage sur Amiga (il a participé au logiciel Sonix) 

Aujourd'hui il est Mac à fond


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

merde !! moi qui voulait cacher ma retraite en corse, sous un autre nom et tout ca..héhéhéhé....
petit bout en train va !!!


----------



## olivier78150 (21 Juillet 2008)

alors moi j'ai commencé par un atari 800 xl , appris dans un club informatique au college sur to7/mo5 en nano réseau .
Ensuite 130 XE
520 STF
MEga 1
Falcon
et ensuite fallait bien que j'evolue et y avait quoi apple
donc un imac g3
et pour finir un mac pro premiere generation


----------



## ben206stras (21 Juillet 2008)

Pour moi, début 1997, un PC Cyrix 150+ avec 64Mo de RAM, 2Mo de mémoire vidéo, DD2Go


----------



## marcelpahud (21 Juillet 2008)

Le premier ordi à la maison c'était un Comodore 128 je crois...  mais je devais avoir 1 ou deux ans... donc je m'en suis pas vraiment servi...

Celui que j'ai vraiment utilisé c'était un Acer 386 avec écran couleur 12'' et Windows 3.11... J'ai ensuite eu le modèle 486 avec quelques 24 Mo de Ram (il avait été boosté à mort ! ), Windows 95 et peut-être 200 Mo de Disque dur, mais je sais plus très bien... J'ai passé des heures à jouer à Grand Prix 2 dessus, sans son 

Après je me suis payé mon propre Dell avec Windows Me eek, 133 Mhz, 128 Mo de Ram et quelques Giga de HDD et encore, pas sûr que j'y arrivais  et une carte graphique ATi 16 Mo


----------



## Neoxonian (24 Juillet 2008)

Raaahhhhh, ça fait plaisir toutes ces photos de vieux ordinateurs...... quelle nostalgie !!!

Et finalement, je me sens souvent vieux sur les forums que je cotoie, mais il y a aussi un bon paquet de papy de l'informatique ici  

C'est super !!!!

A+++


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Ben mon colon !  Tu te sens papy à 40 ans :affraid: Remarque, ça fait une moyenne avec moi, qui me sens jeune à 55


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

Neoxonian a dit:


> un bon paquet de papy de l'informatique ici


 
J'aurais aimé avoir un Papy avec un mac.... ca m'aurais aider a une époque (j'ai 24ans)

Cela dit j'ai réussis a faire acheter un mac a mes parents et depuis plus de nouvelles... avants on ils m'appelaient souvent pour des problèmes sous windoch!


----------



## tsss (24 Juillet 2008)

A coté de beaucoup, j'ai commencé sur une bête de course, avec des ventilos dedans, un écran couleur, des tonnes de Mo, Mhz et autres Go, c'était il y a peu :
Duron 600
128 Mo de ram
20 Go de dd
geforce 2 ....

Mandrake 6 ou 7, .... budget serré, mais je n'ai jamais regretté la découverte de l'informatique via l'univers qu'offre linux


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2008)

Neoxonian a dit:


> Raaahhhhh, ça fait plaisir toutes ces photos de vieux ordinateurs...... quelle nostalgie !!!
> 
> Et finalement, je me sens souvent vieux sur les forums que je cotoie, mais il y a aussi un bon paquet de papy de l'informatique ici
> 
> ...



Dis donc ...

On peut très avoir connu quasiment toute la micro et ne pas être un Papy. J'ai commencé à 9 ans en 1979 ... Il suffit de commencer très jeune


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

ouep une vraie bete Tsss

Pour ma part j'avais un
Toshiba
Celeron 600 64mo
20gb Win 98 2em édition SVP!
tft 15pouce et j'arrivais a jouer au sims avec le lecteur windows média qui lisait des mp3 derrière !

Aujourd&#8217;hui iTunes me pompe 54mo a lui tout seul &#8230;. Les temps changent


----------



## estcethomas (24 Juillet 2008)

moi ça fait pas loin de 10ans avec un pc portable que mon père avait eu grace à son boulot, un compact qui tournait sur windows NT 3.1!!! une vrai antiquité mais qui était révolutionnaire! ete elle marche encore la bète parfois je m'amuse à le relancé! j'avais tenté d'intalller xubuntu ou zubuntu mais ça à jamais marché!


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> moi ça fait pas loin de 10ans avec un pc portable que mon père avait eu grace à son boulot, un compact qui tournait sur windows NT 3.1!!! une vrai antiquité mais qui était révolutionnaire! ete elle marche encore la bète parfois je m'amuse à le relancé! j'avais tenté d'intalller xubuntu ou zubuntu mais ça à jamais marché!


 
Tu vas me dire on est pas loin je m'amuse de temps a autre a jouer sur une tv hd avec la PS1 a des vieux jeux telle le 1er grand tourismo, metal gear1, Tenchu, G Police, etc... 

Cette vielle console qui ma tenu en vie de mes 10 a 16ans elle a tourné 6ans et elle tourne encore sans broncher! c'est le petit biip et le bruit du lancement du disc a fond noir qui me rappel directement pleins de bons souvenirs passés avec des copains d'enfance! snif petite larme...


----------



## boddy (24 Juillet 2008)

Je m'en suis vu, mais j'ai trouvé mon premier ordinateur.
IBM, avec un écran dont le bras était télescopique, on changeait d'écriture avec des boules, on faisait des sauvegardes sur des disquettes, et, oui messieurs dames c'était la première machine à écrire qui permettait de faire des textes en colonnes ! Il y avait tout une flopée de codes pour arrêter lors de l'impression pour changer de boules, commencer des colonnes, etc...


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Juillet 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> moi ça fait pas loin de 10ans avec un pc portable que mon père avait eu grace à son boulot, un compact qui tournait sur windows NT 3.1!!! une vrai antiquité mais qui était révolutionnaire! ete elle marche encore la bète parfois je m'amuse à le relancé! j'avais tenté d'intalller xubuntu ou zubuntu mais ça à jamais marché!



Ah un comme ça j'en ai aussi utilisé 2-3 fois... pour des jeux type démineur quand on était gosses  Et lui aussi tourne encore... sur secteur uniquement...


----------



## estcethomas (24 Juillet 2008)

alors pour  valgio moi aussi je m'amuse encore avec mes premieres consoles et ma préférée c'est la super nintendo!!! avec des jeux comme doney kong mario kart et cie! mais aussi la 64 ou la dreamcast!!! Toutes mes consoles tournes encore! la game cube a un peu de mal mais elle tourne!

et pour marcelpahud moi aussi ce vieu pc j'avais le droit d'y toucher uniquement pour faire les jeux types démineur sous surveillance! (il faut dire que je ne suis pas vieux je suis de 1991)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ah un comme ça j'en ai aussi utilisé 2-3 fois... pour des jeux type démineur quand on était gosses  Et lui aussi tourne encore... sur secteur uniquement...





estcethomas a dit:


> et pour marcelpahud moi aussi ce vieu pc j'avais le droit d'y toucher uniquement pour faire les jeux types démineur sous surveillance! (il faut dire que je ne suis pas vieux je suis de 1991)



Un truc dans ce genre (et encore, là, je l'ai modernisé, j'ai remplacé le 500 Mo par un 2 Go, et j'ai mis Windows 95, et j'ai ajouté un lecteur de CD externe SCSI (sur PCCard)) :


----------



## estcethomas (24 Juillet 2008)

oui ce genre la sauf que le mien était noir et qu'il avait une boule en guise de pad! c'était un compac mais à peu de chos prés oui! Et moi je ne l'ai jamais boosté (au niveau du materiel)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Ah, mais je ne l'ai boosté récemment (cette année), avec du matos de récup (le disque de 2 Go vient d'un PowerBook WallStreet, et le lecteur de CD (avec sa carte PCMCIA, ses disquettes f'install et tout) du grenier d'un ami.

Avec le lecteur de CD, il y avait aussi un CD de Windows NT4 (la version de NT qui avait la même interface que 95), je me demande si ça tiendrait dans les 24 Mo de Ram de la bête (un Toshiba 486 DX4/75 de 1995).

Curieusement, la batterie est HS, mais la pile du setup n'est pas morte !

Je tiens à préciser que c'est le seul PC de la maison, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Juillet 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui ce genre la sauf que le mien était noir et qu'il avait une boule en guise de pad! c'était un compac mais à peu de chos prés oui! Et moi je ne l'ai jamais boosté (au niveau du materiel)



On a du avoir le même entre les mains


----------



## estcethomas (24 Juillet 2008)

surement!
moi j'ai un autre pc ibm qui tourne sous windows 2000 pro dans la chambre de ma soeur et dont elle ne se sert casiment pas à part pour msn et un autre dell qui n'est plus vraiment un pc puisque je l'ai fait passer sous ubuntu!


----------



## didil (24 Juillet 2008)

UN apple II e en 85 je n'y connaissais rien en informatique, je l'avais acheté pour ma comptabilité professionnelle et comme il n'y avait pas de logiciels à l'époque, le vendeur m'a dit voilà omnis et construisez votre base de donnée, comme étonné je lui ai dit "mais comment on fait ?" vous prenez le bouquin à la 1ere page et vous allez au bout. il a eu raison après  4 mois de galère ma compta tournait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

didil a dit:


> UN apple II e en 85 je n'y connaissais rien en informatique, je l'avais acheté pour ma comptabilité professionnelle et comme il n'y avait pas de logiciels à l'époque, le vendeur m'a dit voilà omnis et construisez votre base de donnée, comme étonné je lui ai dit "mais comment on fait ?" vous prenez le bouquin à la 1ere page et vous allez au bout. il a eu raison après  4 mois de galère ma compta tournait.



Lorsque j'ai switché, en 93, c'était en entrant dans une SSII qui développait sur Mac, je développais auparavant sur PC/Windows (3.1) sous Superbase 4, et arrivé dans ma nouvelle boite qui développait sous Omnis (5 à l'époque, puis ensuite 7v1 et enfin 7v3), ils on fait pareil, ils m'ont filé la doc, et démerde toi !


----------



## nobuteru (28 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'ai commencé serieusement avec (ola c'est dur de se souvenir lol ) un amd cyrix 166+ en processeur, une carte video matrox mystique 4mo et 48mo de ram je crois lol
windaube 95 et doom en jeu sur je ne sais combien de disquette :love:


----------



## Chris92 (29 Juillet 2008)

En ce qui me concerne c'était l'AMSTRAD 6128 avec les disquettes de 3 pouces qui contenaient quelque centaines de KO mais j'ai encore la nostalgie de ces jeux comme Barbarian et Arkanoid...


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2008)

Chris92 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne c'était l'AMSTRAD 6128 avec les disquettes de 3 pouces qui contenaient quelque centaines de KO mais j'ai encore la nostalgie de ces jeux comme Barbarian et Arkanoid...



Rien ne t'empêche de les faire tourner de nouveau


----------



## juliengoestony (5 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> A Pascal, j'en verserais une larme. J'ai eu le premier et le troisième modèle de TRS-80. J'ai appris à programmer la dessus
> 
> Sinon pour pour la confusion, le Texas qu'on connait le plus en le TI99/4A que j'ai encore en état de fonctionnement



Le TI 99/4A. Mon frère en avait un:rose:. Qu'il était beau!:rateau: Parait qu'à l'époque les clients qui avaient acheté le Ti 99/4  moins de 6 mois avant la sortie du nouveau Ti99/4A se sont vu offrir le nouveau modèle!!! Alors que aujourd'hui on ne t'offre même pas le nouvel Office 08 à la place du 04 que j'ai acheté il y a 1 année et qui passe par Rosetta. Il en a fait du mal ce Bill Gates...
S'il te plais parle-moi du Ti 99/4A, pour la nostalgie...:rose:


----------



## Orphanis (5 Août 2008)

Un 486 DX2/66 monté dans un garage


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2008)

juliengoestony a dit:


> Le TI 99/4A. Mon frère en avait un:rose:. Qu'il était beau!:rateau: Parait qu'à l'époque les clients qui avaient acheté le Ti 99/4  moins de 6 mois avant la sortie du nouveau Ti99/4A se sont vu offrir le nouveau modèle!!! Alors que aujourd'hui on ne t'offre même pas le nouvel Office 08 à la place du 04 que j'ai acheté il y a 1 année et qui passe par Rosetta. Il en a fait du mal ce Bill Gates...
> S'il te plais parle-moi du Ti 99/4A, pour la nostalgie...:rose:



Que dire, sinon que j'adorais cette machine. Surtout c'était mon premier ordi 16 bits avec gestion de sprites. Je me suis bien amusé avec le basic étendu. Et puis il y avait plein de jeux sympa 

Je me suis récemment inscrit sur le forum de silicium.org qui ne manque pas de passionné et pour le TI-99/4A tu as Fabrice Montupet, un vrai dingue de Texas. Son site, Ti-99 Forever est une vrai mine d'infos et il est bien sympa à lire 

D'ailleurs il est aussi sur Mac est passionné de Next. On devrait bien s'entendre 

En tout cas je vais me repencher sur mon TI-99/4A et je lui ai trouvé un moniteur 15" plat avec entrée Péritel


----------



## Skyppy (21 Août 2008)

Oula pas tous jeune moi !!!

mon premier ordinateur était un Amstrad CPC 464 

écrans d'affichage en couleurs
processeur Z80A  4 MHz
64 Ko de ram
32 Ko en rom
un lecteur de cassettes intégré
un lecteur de disquettes 3 pouces

c'était une belle machine certains passionnés en parle encore comme était une référence toute machines confondue pour sont époque


----------



## floriandu69 (21 Août 2008)

pour ma part j'ai commencer avec un pc qui a été tuer par les virus donc j'en qui arriver au mac
avec un imac alu reconditioner


----------



## lianis (21 Août 2008)

Pour moi c'était un Machintosh Classic !!! Un véritable monstre de puissance et surtout un système exceptionnel au vu de la concurrence windaube qui était bien pourri, il ne permettait pas l'ouverture de plusieurs fenêtres en même temps alors que l'os du mac le permettait !!!


----------



## Mac.77 (22 Août 2008)

Skyppy a dit:


> Oula pas tous jeune moi !!!
> 
> mon premier ordinateur était un Amstrad CPC 464
> 
> ...



Comme moi


----------



## miaou (22 Août 2008)

moi encore plus vieux  
mon 1 er   : oric 1

 processeur 8 bits 6502 cadencé à 1 MHz, 16 Ko de mémoire
puis : commodore 64, Amiga500,  Amiga 1200..       et mon  1er Mac : Performa 5200


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2008)

miaou a dit:


> moi encore plus vieux
> mon 1 er   : oric 1
> 
> processeur 8 bits 6502 cadencé à 1 MHz, 16 Ko de mémoire
> puis : commodore 64, Amiga500,  Amiga 1200..       et mon  1er Mac : Performa 5200



J'espère que tu les as gardé


----------



## Pat1763 (24 Août 2008)

Pour ma part, c'était un Thomson TO16 XPDD, le seul PC XT que la marque ait produit... La version achetée comportait deux lecteurs de disquettes 5"1/4, la carte disque dur (10 MO) est venue plus tard...


----------



## prof58 (24 Août 2008)

Un commodore que j'ai eu pour ma communion (avec rien dessus pour faire quoi que ce soit normal c'était PC).


----------



## maoubi (24 Août 2008)

moi, un apple 2e (1 mhz, 64k de ram) que mon père avait acheter en 1984. il avait même été l'un des premier de Montréal (québec (canada)) a avoir acheter la carte d'extention avec la souris.
il avait aussi la carte d'extention de 1 meg de ram. il manquait juste la tablette graphique. 

Je men suis départie il y a 2 semaines  . il marchait encore très bien et ce meme après 24 ans.


----------



## Vladimok (24 Août 2008)

Moi avec:
- ZX81
puis
- ZX SPECTRUM
puis
- ATARI ST
puis
- ATARI STE
puis
- ATARI MEGA STE (2)
puis
- PC (plusieurs avec comme OS de Win 3.11 à XP)

Et maintenant:

iMac Alu 24" Léopard et 2 PC sous XP


----------



## momo-fr (24 Août 2008)

Le premier ordinateur sur lequel j'ai bossé était un SG2 Genigraphics (basé sur mini PDP 11/23 Digital) dont voici un dérivé le 100D :






 ​


----------



## Valgio (27 Août 2008)

Mon dieu!!!!! c'est énorme!?


----------



## g.robinson (27 Août 2008)

Pour ma part c'est beaucoup plus ressent. 

Classic 2





Mon petit deuxième : Performa 6320


----------



## snakerv (27 Août 2008)

moi j'ai commencé sur un pc :
un 486 DX2 66, 16Mo de ram, DD 500 méga (on parlait pas encore de giga, :bebe
c'était le pied pour jouer a doom, ou duke 3D, mais je me rapelle que pour tout ce qui était allumage de l'ordinateur, ou traitement d'information, ça pouvait durer de longues minutes.
Et windows 95 dessus : la découverte des premiers virus, un vrai bonheur...


----------



## Hagakure (27 Août 2008)

Mon premier ordi : un ATARI 800 XL !
Ah les joies de la programmation... Mais bon, on avait l'impression d'avoir une véritable bécane à la maison...

Puis ce fut le premier Mac Classic avant le premier iMac raisin, l'iMac Graphite DV et enfin l'iMac Intel... Bref, que du bon !!!:love:


----------



## chuifatigue (27 Août 2008)

Et bien moi mon premier ordi fut un Macbook       cf. ma signature 

( En même temps je n'est que 17ans... ^^ )


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2008)

chuifatigue a dit:


> Et bien moi mon premier ordi fut un Macbook       cf. ma signature
> 
> ( En même temps je n'est que 17ans... ^^ )



Oui hé bien tu aurais pu commencer sur Amiga 500 quand tu es né !!!


----------



## chuifatigue (27 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui hé bien tu aurais pu commencer sur Amiga 500 quand tu es né !!!



 Connait pas... mais je vois que beaucoup de gens en avait un !!

Ca devait être bien pour l'époque


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (27 Août 2008)

Moi, je ne me souviens plus... je sais qu'il tournait sous Norton Commander. Aucun lecteur CD, une imprimante avec les trous sur les bords pour les engrenages . Ensuite je suis passé sur un portable IBM (Win 3.11) suivit de mon PC Win 98. Quelques années sur XP et je suis maintenant sur Mac ad vitam aeternam


----------



## LC475 (28 Août 2008)

J'ai commencé sur un Mac SE.

C'était il y a 18 ans


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

LC475 a dit:


> J'ai commencé sur un Mac SE.
> 
> C'était il y a 18 ans



Et il fonctionne encore?


----------



## LC475 (28 Août 2008)

Je n'en sais rien, il n'était pas à moi : mon premier ordi perso fut un LC475 que j'ai donné il y  bien longtemps


----------



## havez (29 Août 2008)

Un iMac 3,06 Ghz et un MacBook pro.


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2008)

LC475 a dit:


> Je n'en sais rien, il n'était pas à moi : mon premier ordi perso fut un LC475 que j'ai donné il y  bien longtemps



Tu t'es offert à toi même ? 

  
:rateau:


----------



## phiel13 (4 Septembre 2008)

Mon premier ordinateur perso était un amstrad 1512 tournant MS-DOS.
Mais bien avant cela j'avais une carte de découverte du microprocesseur.  KIM 6502, 1 cpu 6502 ( MOS TECHNO avant le rachat par Rockwell ) , 4 k de ROM, 1 k de ram, un clavier et un afficheur hexa pour rentrer les codes op ..... 

quand aux machines du boulot c'étaient plutôt des PDP11, Vaxc 730 et autre SOLAR 16, des dinosaures quoi


----------



## romain31000 (4 Septembre 2008)

Pour moi c'était un amstrad 6128 avec des jeux comme Arkanoid ou Italia 90.
Puis, bien plus tard un pc sous XP.
Mon premier pommé, un iMac G5 17" 1.8 revA fin 2004.
Je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème avec malgré qu'il fut très critiqué (surchauffe, ventilateur qui s'emballent).
Puis successivement un iMac C2D 20", un macbook puis mon actuel un iMac alu 20" ( le seul sur lequel j'ai du faire une clean install pour résoudre un problème avec iPhoto, le problème n'étant toujours pas réglé)


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

phiel13 a dit:


> Mon premier ordinateur perso était un amstrad 1512 tournant MS-DOS.
> Mais bien avant cela j'avais une carte de découverte du microprocesseur.  KIM 6502, 1 cpu 6502 ( MOS TECHNO avant le rachat par Rockwell ) , 4 k de ROM, 1 k de ram, un clavier et un afficheur hexa pour rentrer les codes op .....
> 
> quand aux machines du boulot c'étaient plutôt des PDP11, Vaxc 730 et autre SOLAR 16, des dinosaures quoi



Ouuuu aie,aie, c'est vieux ça!!
 moi commencé sur TO7-70 en langage Basic, écran vert de... 15cm, lecteur de cassette, pis de disquette 5,15, ça c'était de la bécane increvable  
ensuite ça été pc 480, je crois, ce que j'aimais bien c'était le logiciel d'exploit. "PC tools" :love::love:
:casse:jamais revu depuis!! encore un coup de Windaube:rateau:


----------



## usurp (4 Septembre 2008)

moi c'était un TI 99/4A    *ici
*
je me souviens des chargements de programme depuis un lecteur K7, qui, lorsque ça plantait, devait être recommencés depuis le début, les heures passées à recopier les programmes en basic qu'on trouvait dans "jeux et stratégie", entre autre, pour obtenir un pauvre jeux de chenille.

Puis ce fut un TO7, un MO5 (je ne sais plus dans quel ordre), et un Apple IIe

Quand on a connu ça, on ne trouve jamais que les ordi d'aujourd'hui "rame"

--Usurp--


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> moi c'était un TI 99/4A    *ici
> *
> je me souviens des chargements de programme depuis un lecteur K7, qui, lorsque ça plantait, devait être recommencés depuis le début, les heures passées à recopier les programmes en basic qu'on trouvait dans "jeux et stratégie", entre autre, pour obtenir un pauvre jeux de chenille.
> 
> ...



effectivement je viens d'aller voir pas mal 
Si je me souviens bien MO5 plus récent que TO7


----------



## estcethomas (4 Septembre 2008)

bienvenue à toi!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> tres bonne machine le MSX !!! :love: tres largement superieure aux Apple II... a mon avis la meilleure des 8 bits !



Très postérieure aussi, hein, puisque lorsque le MSX (le 1) est apparu en 1983, Apple était en train de finaliser le Macintosh qui devait être commercialisé l'année suivante, et l'Apple II accusait déjà un âge de près de 5 ans. Il aurait fallu qu'ils soient particulièrement nuls pour pas faire mieux. 

Malheureusement pour eux, ils ont sorti leur "_meilleur 8 bits qu'on a eu du monde_" à un moment où tous les autres étaient déjà passés au 16 bits


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Malheureusement pour eux, ils ont sorti leur "_meilleur 8 bits qu'on a eu du monde_" à un moment où tous les autres étaient déjà passés au 16 bits



Largement même puisque mon TI-99/4A (acheté en 1983) qui était un des premiers 16 bits (même si mal optimisé) est sorti en 1981  Et son premier modèle le TI-99/4 avec le même proc 16 bits est sorti en 1979 ...


----------



## Vivid (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Très postérieure aussi, hein, puisque lorsque le MSX (le 1) est apparu en 1983, Apple était en train de finaliser le Macintosh qui devait être commercialisé l'année suivante, et l'Apple II accusait déjà un âge de près de 5 ans. Il aurait fallu qu'ils soient particulièrement nuls pour pas faire mieux.
> 
> Malheureusement pour eux, ils ont sorti leur "_meilleur 8 bits qu'on a eu du monde_" à un moment où tous les autres étaient déjà passés au 16 bits



Excact pour les dates ! 
d'ailleurs les dates ils connaissaient pas non plus du cote d'Apple, vue au prix ou il faisait L'Apple IIc en 'fin de vie' et peut-être avant aussi. 

Un standard.. le MSX ! en plus il y en a eu une floppee...  alors du 8 bits certes, mais du 8 bits, rapide, vraiment bien foutue, de la facon dont elle a ete programmer.


----------



## aygulf (11 Septembre 2008)

Un SE 30


----------



## Thane (11 Septembre 2008)

Le Macintosh Classic de mon papa fin des années 80 il me semble...Quel souvenir !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Septembre 2008)

En PC, j'ai débuté sur un vieux truc avec win 3.11, il y a donc un petit moment de ça . Et en Mac, j'ai attaqué direct un MBP avec Léopard dessus. Joli contraste, non ? :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (13 Septembre 2008)

Pour moi c'était le VIC 20 ou le Commodore 64 de mon frère ainé, je ne sais pas quand, peut-être en 1986. Et aussi un voisin avait un Apple II ou quelque chose comme ça. Puis pour Noël en 1988, mes parents ont acheté un Amstrad CPC 464 d'occasion pour moi et mon autre frère. Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai commencé la programmation sur l'Amstrad ou déjà sur les autres ordinateurs, mais avec l'Amstrad j'avais beaucoup plus de temps pour ça parce que c'était notre ordi à nous.


----------



## gweltaz (7 Avril 2009)

salut à tous et celui ci vous le connaissez?
http://archives.radio-canada.ca/photos/med/fr/ordinateurs/ordinateur_07_hr_fr.jpg


----------



## ccciolll (7 Avril 2009)

J'ai démarré à l'école primaire avec des TO7 et MO5 (et la petite tortue à faire bouger en logo)

Ensuite, je montais régulièrement chez la voisine du dessus qui avait un Commodore 64 à cassettes.

Puis j'ai eu mon premier : un CPC 6128 d'occaze sur lequel j'ai pas mal programmé en basic.

Entre temps, l'un de mes amis à eu un MSX sur lequel j'allais souvent jouer. Et il est ensuite passé à l'Amiga 500

J'ai suivi et j'ai eu mon 2e ordi, toujours d'occaze, un Amiga 500 (avec la mémoire poussée à qqchose comme 2 Mo par un bricoleur averti). J'allais à l'époque souvent jouer chez un voisin qui avait un Atari, et je riais de la piètre qualité de celui-ci face à l'Amiga. À l'époque, on commençait à entendre parler d'ordis appelés "PC" mais je n'en avais pas rencontré. J'ai fait un peu d'anime avec deluxe paint, d"autant qu'on en faisait aussi au lycée sur des amiga 2000.

S'ensuit la découverte du Mac qu'on utilisait en BTS (des IIfx de mémoire), puis le travail, toujours sur mac (un quadra (860 je crois), puis un desktop power mac 7300, puis un desktop G3/233 et actuellement un G4 mini) : une longue période sans ordinateur (j'en avais un à l'école / au boulot, pas besoin d'en avoir à la maison).

Et puis sous l'insistance de madame qui en avait besoin pour se études, un desktop G3/233 d'occaze. Remplacé ensuite par un tower G3/266 trouvé à Emmaüs. Et puis finalement, devenu adepte d'internet à la maison, un tower G4 d'occaze qui me permet d'afficher un peu plus rapidement toutes les images, depuis un an ou deux.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Avril 2009)

Le premier , celui de Papa un ZX 81 

 1986 un Atari 520 ST  

 1987 un MacPlus (don paternel)  

 1990 un Amiga 1200 (revendu) 

 1997 un PC portable d'assembleur Pentium 133 écran TFT 11,4 ' couleur sous Win 95 (marche encore) 

 1999 un PC fixe Pentium II 350 Mhz sous  Win 98  (donné) 

 2001 un PC fixe Pentium III 800 Mhz sous Windows Me (lol... n'a jamais bien marché) 

 2002 un Imac (marche encore) 

2004 un PC fixe Pentium IV 3,2 Ghz  Win XP Pro (revendu) 

2005 Un powerbook 12' (revendu) 

2006 Un MacBook Blanc 13' (don à mon épouse) + Win XP Pro SP3 

2007 Un Imac Alu 24' (le média center familial) + Vista  

2008 Un MacBook Pro (pour bosser) + Win XP Pro SP3 :love:


----------



## jin.roh (7 Avril 2009)

Bull Micral 30


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Avril 2009)

je viens de remarquer que j'ai commencé avant l'imac G3, mais sur pécé :rateau:

c'était un portable microspot mc880 de 1995

procésseur pentium(r) à 75mhz
ram : 8mb
disque dur: 772mb
lecteur de disquette (pas de superdrive:rateau
OS: windob 95 (= vista sauf avec la barre grise a la place de la noir :rateau: )
version de windows: 4.0
Batterie qui tient encore 30 minutes (comme les nouveaux pécé :rateau
office 95 (= 2007 sauf moins grafique :rateau: )
écran: couleur, 640x480
adaptatteur sécteur avec prise HS (pendant que j'ai écrit, il s'est éteinds 3 fois :rateau
depuis qu'il était plus sous garrantie, petite tache jaune sur l'écran (soleil) :rateau:





PS: mon premier ordinateur était un mac, c'est sur, sa c'était le pécé de mon père.


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2009)

J'ai commencé, il y a un bon moment sur un truc inoui nommé ORIC Atmos.
Nous avions des envies de groupe de new wave, pas d'argent pour s'offrir une bonne boite à rythmes en plus de nos guitares, basses et amplis respectifs et nous avions ce truc sous la main avec une carte son.

C'était un pur bonheur 

pour découvrir : http://www.system-cfg.com/detailcollection.php?ident=54


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> 1990 un Amiga 1200 (revendu)



Aarrg, il fallait me le garder !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2009)

J'ai débuté dans les années 70 avec un PC Victor VPCII monochorome (vert ! :rateau - sans disque dur avec 2 lecteurs de disquettes souples 51/4" et le DOS uniquement.
Le premier logiciel que j'ai utilisé était Multiplan, l'ancêtre de Excel où on voyait tous les chiffres défiler lors des recalculs (style matrix) !!!

Ensuite, plusieurs Sinclair ZX Spectrum (64K siouplait !), deux amiga 500 et un Atari sur lequel j'ai découvert les bienfaits de l'interface midi !


----------



## Twolate (8 Avril 2009)

un bel Atari, quand j'y pense !!!!


----------



## smog (8 Avril 2009)

Pour moi, c'était aussi le TI99/4A de Texas Instruments... Avec une cartouche de foot et un space invaders !! Mais pas à moi, c'était une machine du boulot de mon père et il l'empruntait pendant les vacances, en même temps qu'une télé couleur !! Le rêve !

Puis le MO5.

J'y repense avec un brin d'émotion. J'ai revu quelques modèles l'autre jour au Musée des Arts Et Métiers (Paris) : allez-y à l'occasion, c'est effectivement émouvant.

Commodore 64, Sinclair, Olric, Alice, TO7, MO5, Vic20, TI99/4A, puis Amstrad, Atari, Amiga, Archimedes, Victor, Goupil, tout ça tout ça...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (8 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Aarrg, il fallait me le garder !



j'avais un gros disque dur et l'extension de mémoire avec la carte accélératrice (je me souviens juste du prix de l'époque : 6 000 Francs....)

désolé de l'avoir vendu... mais à l'époque j'avais besoin des sous


----------



## itako (8 Avril 2009)

Je crois que mon premier mac c'était un *IIvi *en 92, a sa sortie en tout cas. 
La dessus je bidouillais du "paint" tout gamin, un mec voulait carrément exposer dans une galerie ce que je dessinais, je jouais aussi beaucoup à space invader et pong dessus et aussi quelques trucs éducatif.

Par la suite, en 97 on a acheté un *power macintosh* entrée de gamme donc le gris, et erreure de commande on à reçu le haut de gamme, le noir, le *5500* avec le tunner TV.
2gb de disque dur quand même...
J'ai appris sur cette ordi ce que c'était une _démo_, j'ai beaucoup joué a nanosor, duke nukem ou encore power peter et shadow fighter dessus, j'ai aussi commencé a apprendre photoshop sur cette machine, en fin de vie de la machine j'avais dépasser les connaissances de mon pére au niveau informatique.

A mon entrée en 3éme donc en 2005 j'ai acheté un *acer aspire portable *(que mon frére utilise encore) j'avais besoin d'avoir un ordi "pc" comme tout le monde pour arréter d'être pommé rateau, j'ai appris à maitriser parfaitement XP en 3 ans dessus et finalement c'était moi qui devait aider mes potes qui pourtant avaient toujours eu des pc.

Entre temps je révais toujours d'avoir un mac portable, mais je n'avais pas les moyens, j'allais souvant a la fnac en m'disant "toi je t'aurai"

Fin premiére, millieu terminal je ne sais plus trop, j'ai acheté un *macbook WH* 2.0ghz 2gb de ram d'ocaz sur macgé qui est maintenant dans le salon, pour mes parents.

Et 2 semaines aprés la sortie du* Macbook pro unibody*, j'avais commandé le mien.



*
*


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> j'avais un gros disque dur et l'extension de mémoire avec la carte accélératrice (je me souviens juste du prix de l'époque : 6 000 Francs....)
> 
> désolé de l'avoir vendu... mais à l'époque j'avais besoin des sous



Re-aaaaarghhh .... 

Bah tu sais maintenant qu'il y a de nouveau des machines complètes vendues avec Amiga OS 4.1, il y a de quoi s'y remettre.

C'est bien en tout cas 

P.S. : je les garde précieusement mes vieilles babasses


----------



## marlou (10 Avril 2009)

Personne sur ORIC 1? J'ai failli planter ma seconde à cause de lui! Et il assurait plus que le ZX81 de mon pote....
J'ai passé quelques heures à taper des lignes de programmes du défunt magazine Hebdogiciel...
Je n'ai jamais pu faire plus qu'admirer l'aple IIe à la foire du coin mais je me suis vengé avec l'Imac 500, le début d'une bele histoire...et un plongeon sans retour possible vers l'univers mac!
Bizarre de voir défiler sa vie électronique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2009)

marlou a dit:


> J'ai passé quelques heures à taper des lignes de programmes du défunt magazine Hebdogiciel...



Ah, ben là, je suppute que  nous sommes quelques uns à avoir ramé là dessus : "p'tain, c'est une virgule, ou un point-virgule, qu'ils ont mis, là ?"  

Sinon, tiens, je suis passé par chez toi, l'été dernier, en revenant de chez Dos Jones !


----------



## Baracca (10 Avril 2009)

Pour ma part, mon premier ordi était l'Amstrad 6128 avec son écran monochrome.
A part pour jouer, je n'en faisait rein d'autre, il était dans ma chambre juste pour venir remplacer ma console Atari 2600


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2009)

marlou a dit:


> Personne sur ORIC 1? J'ai failli planter ma seconde à cause de lui! Et il assurait plus que le ZX81 de mon pote....
> J'ai passé quelques heures à taper des lignes de programmes du défunt magazine Hebdogiciel...



Sisi. Et pareil Hebdogiciel pour l'Oric, le TRS-80, le TI-99/4A, les Goupils, etc ...




Baracca a dit:


> Pour ma part, mon premier ordi était l'Amstrad 6128 avec son écran monochrome.



Ha il aurait fallu acheter une télé couleur


----------



## havez (10 Avril 2009)

Mon tout premier ordinateur était un vieux de la guerre sous Windows 98 (Honte à moi  ).
J'avais à peine 3 ans :rateau:
Ensuite, le premier vrai "PC" (pas sur les doigts, aie! :hein: ) était (pitié  ) un Acer TravelMat 430 series  que j'ai du endurer pendant 7 ans  (maudit sois mes parents  )
Mais enfin, j'arriva dans la communauté du Mac grâce à un Certains iMac 24" 3,06Ghz :love:
Qui  m'a rendu le sourire 
Ensuite vint un MacBook Noir, un MacBook unibody :love:, Un MacBook Pro unibody :love: :love:
Et peut-etre un Mac Pro en remplacement de mon iMac :rose:
Je suis au Ange depuis 2 ans, et ce n'est pas maintenant que cela va changer


----------



## Le docteur (10 Avril 2009)

J'ai commencé tard, avec un Céléron 500 / 10GO de disque dur et 64Mo de RAM.
Ca boguait de partout avec un antivirus (problème de mauvais ménage entre un DD à l'ouest et une RAM trop courte). Seul AVC (ancien Kaspersky, à l'époque léger) acceptait de passer.
J'ai dû :
- augmenter la RAM, mais même Winamp me la mettait à genoux en quelques dizaines de minutes. Ca fonctionnait sous Win 98, mais pas sous SE, malheureusement un peu plus moderne (j'ai pu le constater quand j'ai eu mes premières clés USB)
- Changer le DD, ce qui a permis à Win98SE de cesser de me bouffer toute la RAM, allez comprendre.

La mise à jour 98SE était une merde finie : bugs et erreurs apparaissaient dans tous les sens très rapidement. J'ai pu constater avec l'installation d'un 98SE direct que c'était bien la mise à jour de MS qui merdait. 
J'ai découvert avec joie l'OCR et la possibilité de scanner des pages pour les ranger, mais avec mes multiples formatages, je perdais beaucoup.

Le PC me semblait pouvoir être un moyen génial de mettre de l'ordre dans ses affaires, mais j'ai finalement plutôt renoncé à mes expériences du début.

Quant j'ai commencé à utiliser un Mac, j'ai réalisé que mes espoirs n'étaient pas vains : je m'étais juste gouré de crèmerie.


----------



## jesopog (10 Avril 2009)

1995 : Arrivée tardive à l'informatique. Initiation laborieuse !

U.C. sous MS-DOS (une grosse boîte beige de 50 x50 x15 cm) ;
Geoworks (Geowrite , Geodraw) installé ;
Imprimante à aiguilles, puis HP DeskJet 520.
Tous ces matériels d'occasion...

1998 : Power Macintosh 5500/275 ;

2004 : PowerBook G4.

2009-2010 : MacBook Pro, après la sortie de Snow Leopard ?


----------



## marabouma (10 Avril 2009)

Pour moi j'ai débuter sur mon iMac actuel  24" alu sept 2007 une bien belle machine. Par contre j'ai du ramener le produits pour un échange au bout de une semaine suite à un problème de carte graphique. Maintenant ça marche du tonnerre.


----------



## TiteLine (25 Avril 2009)

Cela remonte à quelques années. Il s'agissait d'un Compaq presario , Processeur Intel Pentium (les premiers) avec un disque dur de 3 gigas et 16 mo de ram et W95. Il était nickel pour la bureautique mais lorsque j'ai voulu augmenter la ram, cela m'aurait couté tellement cher que j'ai préféré le changer


----------



## FB78410 (25 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

Après des dizaines d'années de Windows, comme je ne voulais pas Vista, j'ai fait le grand saut.

J'ai acheté sur internet un MAC d'occasion de 2007, MAC BOOK 13", DD 250 Go, logiciels installés (mon vendeur m'a gatée).

Aucun regret, je suis vraiment contente d'avoir changé.

Seul petit temps d'adaptation, pour perdre les réflexes acquis au fil du temps, comme les raccourcis.

Sinon, cela en valait la peine.


----------



## LedZeFred (25 Avril 2009)

Mon premier ordi au boulot : un Amstrad CPC464 1985 avec lecteur de cassettes,
Mon premier Mac toujours au boulot : un Quadra 700 1992 
Mon premier Mac Personnel iMac Bondi Blue 1999


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2009)

frederic87 a dit:


> Mon premier ordi au boulot : un Amstrad CPC464 1985 avec lecteur de cassettes



Il y a des gens qui ont bossé avec ça ? 

Rassure moi, tu bossais dans une boite où on développait des jeux informatiques ? 


EDIT : Sinon, je vois qu'on aurait pu être voisins un temps, Couzeix, dans mon souvenir, n'est pas très loin de Panazol ou j'ai vécu de 1987 à 1992


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (25 Avril 2009)

Mon premier ordi  : un Amstrad CPC464 1985 avec lecteur de cassettes,
Mon premier Pc Windows : Packard Bell Duron 800mhZ 20go DD  en 2001 (une belle mer..)
Et passer depuis 1 mois sur apple et je ne regrette pas


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Avril 2009)

Apple II C, pack promo de Noël le 20 décembre 1986 : prix TTC = 6990 francs

Peut - être l'ai - je déjà dit


----------



## CBi (26 Avril 2009)

J'avais déjà répondu mais je viens de retrouver des images sur le net qui me permettent d'illustrer ma réponse :

C'était en 1979 avec un Télémécanique T1600, machine dont avaient été équipés 50 lycées en France. C'étaient alors les premiers lycées informatisés. 
Il y avait 9 terminaux, qui permettent de se partager les 32 ko de RAM, et 3 disques durs de 500 Ko chacun. L'unité centrale occupait un volume de 3 m3.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Au primaire on utilisait des ordinateurs GOUPIL, mais  je suis incapable de me rappeler du modèle. Par contre je me souviens du jour où on est passé de la disquette 5,25 pouces à la 3,5 pouces. Plus petite, plus solide et plus d'espace, ça paraissait une formidable avancée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Au primaire on utilisait des ordinateurs GOUPIL, mais  je suis incapable de me rappeler du modèle. Par contre je me souviens du jour où on est passé de la disquette 5,25 pouces à la 3,5 pouces. Plus petite, plus solide et plus d'espace, ça paraissait une formidable avancée.



T'as pas connu les "huit pouces", alors, même structure que les 5,25, mais un peu plus de 20 cm de côté, et seulement 180 Ko en double face :rateau:


----------



## LedZeFred (26 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a des gens qui ont bossé avec ça ?
> 
> Rassure moi, tu bossais dans une boite où on développait des jeux informatiques ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour, oui on faisait de la photogravure ! retouche d'images et montage avec Illustrator, Photoshop, Artpro et Xpress ! Pour l'époque c'était le Mac le plus puissant, après on a eu des Quadra 950, puis des Power Mac 8100.

Anciens habitants de la banlieue de Limoges Bonjour !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

frederic87 a dit:


> Bonjour, oui on faisait de la photogravure ! retouche d'images et montage avec Illustrator, Photoshop, Artpro et Xpress ! Pour l'époque c'était le Mac le plus puissant, après on a eu des Quadra 950, puis des Power Mac 8100.




Euuuh &#8230; Je parlais du CPC464, là, pas du Quadra 700 (Machine sympa au demeurant, j'en ai aussi eu un au boulot et un à la maison) 



frederic87 a dit:


> Mon premier ordi *au boulot* : un Amstrad CPC464 1985 avec lecteur de cassettes,


----------



## relaxx (26 Avril 2009)

Vic 20 Commodore


----------



## Damonzon (27 Avril 2009)

1 TV + 1 magnéto + 1 clavier = Sinclair Spectrum+ 1984 
Acheté à la Fnac Wagram, le rayon informatique était ridicule, coincé entre un escalier et l'entrée. Maintenant on a des temples Apple Store dans des musées...


----------



## Kerala (27 Avril 2009)

Avec le premier Mac Classic N&B et depuis j'ai toujours acheté Mac.


----------



## LedZeFred (27 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuh  Je parlais du CPC464, là, pas du Quadra 700 (Machine sympa au demeurant, j'en ai aussi eu un au boulot et un à la maison)



Ha oui je n'avais pas compris, l'Amstrad c'était avec un système Dupont pour faire de la retouche couleur ! le scanner sortait des films positifs quadrichromie, et on faisait des négatifs surexposés ou sous exposés puis on repassait en positif, suivant les temps de pose calculés par l'Amstrad, ça paraît dingue maintenant, mais Photoshop n'existait pas


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Avril 2009)

LedZeFred a dit:


> Ha oui je n'avais pas compris, l'Amstrad c'était avec un système Dupont pour faire de la retouche couleur ! le scanner sortait des films positifs quadrichromie, et on faisait des négatifs surexposés ou sous exposés puis on repassait en positif, suivant les temps de pose calculés par l'Amstrad, ça paraît dingue maintenant, mais Photoshop n'existait pas



Ah ! nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2009)

LedZeFred a dit:


> Ha oui je n'avais pas compris, l'Amstrad c'était avec un système Dupont pour faire de la retouche couleur ! le scanner sortait des films positifs quadrichromie, et on faisait des négatifs surexposés ou sous exposés puis on repassait en positif, suivant les temps de pose calculés par l'Amstrad, ça paraît dingue maintenant, mais Photoshop n'existait pas



Impressionnant. Pour moi, le début de la PAO c'était quand je suis passé sous Mac au début des années 90 quand la plupart des monteurs faisaient leurs films "à la main".

Je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'il y avait déjà un monde informatique "avant"


----------



## fredomacpro (28 Avril 2009)

1977 : Wang 2200 avec une imprimante thermique style papier fax deux disquette pour enregistrer ce que vous aviez réussi à faire. Je ne l'ai plus
+/-1980  un Sinclair zx81 à raccorder sur sa TV et un magnéto K7 pour enregistrer ce que vous aviez réussi... à faire. Je ne l'ai plus
+/-1980 un Mac 512 deux lecteurs de disquette os 6. Au grenier dans sa boîte
+/-1990 un mac LC la boîte à pizza os 7. + écran 12" + imprimante apple jet d'encre N/B. Au grenier dans sa boîte.
+/-1995 un mac 8500 os 7.5.x + Sanner Linotype. Sert de support d'étagère
+/-2001 un G4/400 os 9 à côté du nouveau macpro pas encore eu le courage de ranger tout ça. + Laserjet 4MV qui fonctionne toujours actuellement + Océ CS 180
2009 un Macpro full os 10.5.6.


----------



## LedZeFred (29 Avril 2009)

fredomacpro a dit:


> +/-1980 un Mac 512 deux lecteurs de disquette os 6. Au *grenier dans sa boîte*
> +/-1990 un mac LC la boîte à pizza os 7. + écran 12" + imprimante apple jet d'encre N/B. Au *grenier dans sa boîte*.
> +/-1995 un mac 8500 os 7.5.x + Sanner Linotype. Sert de support d'étagère
> +/-2001 un G4/400 os 9 à côté du nouveau macpro pas encore eu le courage de ranger tout ça. + Laserjet 4MV qui fonctionne toujours actuellement + Océ CS 180
> 2009 un Macpro full os 10.5.6.



Tu vas bientôt pouvoir ouvrir un musée Apple, ou te faire une fortune sur Ebay 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------




CBi a dit:


> C'était en 1979 avec un Télémécanique T1600, machine dont avaient été équipés 50 lycées en France. C'étaient alors les premiers lycées informatisés.
> Il y avait 9 terminaux, qui permettent de se partager les 32 ko de RAM, et 3 disques durs de 500 Ko chacun. L'unité centrale occupait un volume de 3 m3.



Alors là ! c'est toi qui a le 1er prix du plus bel ordi 
quel engin !

Imagine que l'on puisse remonter le temps jusqu'en 1979, et qu'on leurs montre un MacBook Pro :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2009)

CBi a dit:


> C'était en 1979 avec un Télémécanique T1600, machine dont avaient été équipés 50 lycées en France. C'étaient alors les premiers lycées informatisés.



Je ne veux pas te faire de peine, mais année scolaire 1969-1970, le lycée ou j'ai pris mes premiers cours d'informatique (E.N.R.E.A. à Clichy la Garenne) disposait déjà d'un IBM 30, et il ne venait pas d'y arriver


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne veux pas te faire de peine, mais année scolaire 1969-1970, le lycée ou j'ai pris mes premiers cours d'informatique (E.N.R.E.A. à Clichy la Garenne) disposait déjà d'un IBM 30, et il ne venait pas d'y arriver



Et, sauf erreur de ma part sur les dates, mais pas sur la période (1970-1980), il y avait le mini-ordinateur Mitra de la CII, et les PDP de DEC mais dans les entreprises et non pas à l'école.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et, sauf erreur de ma part sur les dates, mais pas sur la période (1970-1980), il y avait le mini-ordinateur Mitra de la CII, et les PDP de DEC&#8230; mais dans les entreprises et non pas à l'école.



Sur la période 70-80 et même avant, il y avait d'autres ordinateurs heureusement. Chez IBM, les séries IBM 3 et, plus gros, les séries 360 puis 370 sur lesquelles j'ai travaillé dès 1973.

Quand à l'école, je suis rentré en 1968 à l'ESIEE et nous disposions d'un IBM 1130 et d'un Siemens 4004 sur lesquels nous nous initions au Fortran et qui étaient utilisés pour les calculs scientifiques des projets de fin d'étude.

Bien sur nous n parlions pas encore de micro informatique, ni même de mini.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> ni même de mini.



Si si ! L'IBM 30 arrivé à l'ENREA en 1968, je crois, était considéré comme un "mini" (rien à voir avec les "mini" d'aujourd'hui, genre AS400 à peine plus gros qu'un micro, c'était quand même une "armoire" de près de 2m de large sur 1m50 de haut et 80 cm de profondeur  ).

Ce qui le faisait qualifier de "mini", c'était son disque dur interne (qui ressemblait plus à un mécanisme "agricole", avec sa courroie d'entraînement "en 8" et ses plateaux de 12 ou 15 pouces "à l'air", qu'à un disque dur d'aujourd'hui ), alors que les "mainframes" n'avaient que des périphériques externes, rien dans le boîtier de l'UC !


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si si ! L'IBM 30 arrivé à l'ENREA en 1968, je crois, était considéré comme un "mini" (rien à voir avec les "mini" d'aujourd'hui, genre AS400 à peine plus gros qu'un micro, c'était quand même une "armoire" de près de 2m de large sur 1m50 de haut et 80 cm de profondeur  ).
> 
> Ce qui le faisait qualifier de "mini", c'était son disque dur interne (qui ressemblait plus à un mécanisme "agricole", avec sa courroie d'entraînement "en 8" et ses plateaux de 12 ou 15 pouces "à l'air", qu'à un disque dur d'aujourd'hui ), alors que les "mainframes" n'avaient que des périphériques externes, rien dans le boîtier de l'UC !



Tout à fait un peu comme les IBM 3 mais, nous, on appelait pas ça des minis, mais bon, c'est juste une question de terminologie. Je réagissais surtout au propos de iluro-64 qui pouvait faire penser qu'il n'y avait pas d'autres ordinateurs que les DEC et les CII alors qu'à l'époque, l'offre était assez riche, et peut être plus que maintenant sur les mainframe et les "mini" (selon leur appellation). Avec, entre autres,  les marques Buroughs, Honneywell, SIEMENS, BULL avec les "Gamma"encore tournés vers le clasique, et bien sur IBM.


----------



## Luc G (1 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et, sauf erreur de ma part sur les dates, mais pas sur la période (1970-1980), il y avait le mini-ordinateur Mitra de la CII, et les PDP de DEC mais dans les entreprises et non pas à l'école.



Ah le mitra 15, le premier ordi installé à la fac de Perpignan en 72 si je ne m'abuse, le plaisir des cartes perforées


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Ah le mitra 15, le premier ordi installé à la fac de Perpignan en 72 si je ne m'abuse, le plaisir des cartes perforées



Je n'ai pas utilisé les cartes perforées qui, à l'origine ont été l'apanage (et la création) d'IBM. J'ai utilisée le ruban perforé, avec le lecteur perforateur accouplé à la télétype (TTY ).

Parmi les anciens, qui a travaillé sur des machines avec mémoire à tambour ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas utilisé les cartes perforées qui, à l'origine ont été l'apanage (et la création) d'IBM. J'ai utilisée le ruban perforé, avec le lecteur perforateur accouplé à la télétype (TTY ).
> 
> Parmi les anciens, qui a travaillé sur des machines avec mémoire à tambour ?



Pour le mitra 15, pas de mémoire externe type mémoire à tambour, et la mémoire vive c'était les mémoires à tores de ferrite : on voyait, au sens propre, les bits un par un 

Oui, la carte perforée au départ c'est IBM avant les ordinateurs en fait, ils ont réutilisé le concept pour les ordis. J'ai utilisé les cartes sur le Mitra 15 puis sur des IBM 370 et autre au CIRCE à Orsay. On partait avec ses cartons de cartes, moins pratique qu'une clef USB !  Et là, il y avait déjà des disques durs monstrueux : il me semble que ça atteignait les 9 Go en ligne au total  à la fin des années 70, grandiose


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Pour le mitra 15, pas de mémoire externe type mémoire à tambour, et la mémoire vive c'était les mémoires à tores de ferrite : on voyait, au sens propre, les bits un par un
> 
> Oui, la carte perforée au départ c'est IBM avant les ordinateurs en fait, ils ont réutilisé le concept pour les ordis. J'ai utilisé les cartes sur le Mitra 15 puis sur des IBM 370 et autre au CIRCE à Orsay. On partait avec ses cartons de cartes, moins pratique qu'une clef USB !  Et là, il y avait déjà des disques durs monstrueux : il me semble que ça atteignait les 9 Go en ligne au total  à la fin des années 70, grandiose



Pour le Mitra 15, bien sûr, c'était de la mémoire à tores de ferrite. Machine sur laquelle j'ai appris la conception et la gestion de système à base d'informatique, et à programmer en langage assembleur. Je me rappelle même le nom de l'OS : MTRD, Moniteur Temps Réel avec Disque, basé sur un système d'interruption hardware et sauvegarde automatique du contexte programme (quelques registres) lors d'un événement externe à la machine. À l'époque, les machines étaient lentes, et tout était fait pour pour déclencher aussi rapidement que possible la prise en compte d'une interruption faisant passer un programme prioritaire. J'avoue qu'à cette époque-là j'ai bien pris mon pied    

Concernant la mémoire à tambour : le premier ordinateur industriel dans lequel j'ai plongé les mains était une machine de type TRW300 de la société américaine  Thomson Ramo Wooldrige. C'était en 1962. J'étais chargé de la maintenance de trois de ces machines installées à Chinon (centrale nucléaire), Lacq (gaz naturel) et Ludwigshaffen (BASF, chimie). Elles conduisaient des processus. Leur mémoire centrale (non par de type externe mais bien interne, dans l'UC) était de type à tambour, et les programmes était chargés à partir d'un ruban perforé. L'UC était faite à partir de cartes de circuits logiques élémentaires à base de diodes et de transistors au germanium ! :love:  :love:

Je ne dirai pas vraiment que c'était le bon temps, car, au-delà des voyages, c'était très contraignant (contrats de maintenance), appels 24h/24, et place prioritaire en avion. J'étais souvent hors de la maison car ces machines étaient assez fragiles, et les diodes des circuits d'entrée, en nombre important, n'appréciaient pas beaucoup les surcharges par parasites sur les lignes d'entrée. J'ai même failli ne pas être chez moi le jour de la naissance de mon fils.   

J'ai fait la connaissance d'IBM et de ses cartons cartes perforés plus tard, après avoir changé d'employeur. J'avais visité un centre de calcul à Paris, du côté de la Place Vendôme, je crois. Peut-être s'agissait-il d'un IBM 3, mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Je me rappelle que lorsque les circuits micros à 8 bits sont sortis, genre Intel 8080, ou Motorola 6800, il était courant de dire que dans ces "plaquettes" de quelques centimètres carrés la puissance disponible était supérieure à celle de cet ordinateur, que j'avais vu, et qui meublait une immense salle de plusieurs dizaines de mètres carrés. 

Je n'ai fait qu'approcher les IBM 360 et 370, les seigneurs des centres de gestion informatique. C'est alors que des sociétés comme Control Data, Digital Equipment, et HP ont fait une apparition de plus en plus concurrentielle. Ce n'était pas encore l'heure des stations de travail, arrivées plus tard, et dont SUN est la dernière marque survivante à ma connaissance.


----------



## Rico0o (2 Mai 2009)

Un thomson TO8  payée par mamie à mon grand frêre et moi 






Microprocesseur	 6809E à 1 MHz
RAM	 256 Ko
ROM	 128 Ko
Son	 4 voix sur 3,5 octaves
Affichage texte	 40x25
Affichage graphique	 320x200 en 16 couleurs, 160x200 sans contrainte
Clavier	 Clavier mécanique Azerty
Interfaces	 Cassette
Péritel
Stylo optique
Sortie son
Lecteur de disquettes
Joysticks
Imprimante
Bus d'extension

Plus tard ce fut un IBM PS1 multimédia avec windows 3.1, 486DX33, 170 Mo de disque et 8 Mo de RAM, CD rom 2X et sound blaster 16. Livré avec l'excellent jeu alone in the dark sur lequel j'ai passé des heures !!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2009)

Là, je me dis, en regardant ce disque dur de 2,5' de 520 Mo que je vais sûrement jeter parce que je ne vois pas quoi en faire, bien qu'il fonctionne parfaitement, que ça a bien changé, l'informatique ! Rien qu'en revenant 15/16 ans en arrière, il m'aurait paru énorme, comparé aux trois disques durs de mon SE30 (40 Mo interne, 65 et 75 Mo externes). Cinq/six ans plus tôt, je l'aurais comparé au disque de 20 Mo de mon Atari ST, 26 fois plus petit, et je ne parle pas des cassettes de mon ZX81 ! 

Mais aujourd'hui, 520 Mo, à peine plus que la vieille clé USB que j'ai donné à ma fille (512 Mo), le quart de la plus petite des deux que j'utilise (2 et 8 Go), moins qu'un simple CD-RW  mon disque de 320 Go me parait déjà assez étroit, j'envisage de passer au To &#8230; Mais où est passé tout ce temps :sick:


----------



## Le docteur (2 Mai 2009)

C'est vrai que c'est impressionnant, cette course en avant..


----------



## melaure (3 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je me dis, en regardant ce disque dur de 2,5' de 520 Mo que je vais sûrement jeter parce que je ne vois pas quoi en faire, bien qu'il fonctionne parfaitement, que ça a bien changé, l'informatique ! Rien qu'en revenant 15/16 ans en arrière, il m'aurait paru énorme, comparé aux trois disques durs de mon SE30 (40 Mo interne, 65 et 75 Mo externes). Cinq/six ans plus tôt, je l'aurais comparé au disque de 20 Mo de mon Atari ST, 26 fois plus petit, et je ne parle pas des cassettes de mon ZX81 !
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui, 520 Mo, à peine plus que la vieille clé USB que j'ai donné à ma fille (512 Mo), le quart de la plus petite des deux que j'utilise (2 et 8 Go), moins qu'un simple CD-RW  mon disque de 320 Go me parait déjà assez étroit, j'envisage de passer au To  Mais où est passé tout ce temps :sick:



Hé oui, j'ai encore le 40 Mo d'origine de mon LCII 

Ton disque dur de 520 Mo, c'est un disque pour portable en SCSI ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2009)

Il y a 3 ans, en changeant de Mac, j'ai multiplié la capacité du disque dur interne par 20. De 4 Go je suis passé à 160 Go. Et il n'y a "que" 7 ans de différence entre les 2 (iMac G3 233 Mhz révision B et iMac Intel Core Duo 17 pouces 1,83 Ghz).

Et aujourd'hui on trouve des clés USB qui ont la même capacité que le disque dur de mon précédent iMac (4 Go).


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ton disque dur de 520 Mo, c'est un disque pour portable


Oui


melaure a dit:


> en SCSI ?


non, IDE


----------



## LedZeFred (7 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je me dis, en regardant ce disque dur de 2,5' de 520 Mo que je vais sûrement jeter parce que je ne vois pas quoi en faire, bien qu'il fonctionne parfaitement, que ça a bien changé, l'informatique ! Rien qu'en revenant 15/16 ans en arrière, il m'aurait paru énorme, comparé aux trois disques durs de mon SE30 (40 Mo interne, 65 et 75 Mo externes). Cinq/six ans plus tôt, je l'aurais comparé au disque de 20 Mo de mon Atari ST, 26 fois plus petit, et je ne parle pas des cassettes de mon ZX81 !
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui, 520 Mo, à peine plus que la vieille clé USB que j'ai donné à ma fille (512 Mo), le quart de la plus petite des deux que j'utilise (2 et 8 Go), moins qu'un simple CD-RW  mon disque de 320 Go me parait déjà assez étroit, j'envisage de passer au To  Mais où est passé tout ce temps :sick:



Et les Syquest 44Mo : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on en recevait tous les jours des agences de Pub, et on s'en servait pour sauvegarder,
combien peut on mettre de clés USB dans une boite de Syquest ?


----------



## Poupa1er (7 Mai 2009)

Eh eh eh !!!!!!

Salut les vieux croutons 

Moi qui croyais être un tyrannosaure ......  je bois du petit lait !!!!!
enfin je trouve du beau monde comme je l'aime .......

y en a t'il parmi vous qui ont bossés sur les ordis Général Electrique à lampes ???
avec un MTBF glorieux de 85 mn arfffffff  !!!!!!  arffffff !!!!!!
C'était le bon temps madame Michu .....  nous avions vingt ans 


Allez les papys c'est l'heure de la tisane 

Poupa 1er  Maître de l'univers :love::love::love:


----------



## Zolubu (7 Mai 2009)

Moi c'était un bon vieux TO7 quand j'étais tout jeune, j'ai commencé mon initiation à la programmation basic (je n'ai pas évolué depuis ).




Collé de près par mon premier PC: un "léo" (je n'ai pas trouvé de photo).
Un super truc avec 2 lecteur de disquettes 5"1/4 noire souple. Sans DD bien sur. Celui ci arriva par la suite: 20mo, 2000F, la classe quoi.

Puis est venu le mac: le classic II





Ensuite le LC 630




Avec ecran couleur trinitron, lecteur de CD, le top quoi!

Puis vient la grande période des PC... :mouais:

Puis depuis 2 semaines, mon macbook :love::love::love:


----------



## fashion_show (7 Mai 2009)

La memoire de cette machine etait tellement faible à la base, que lors des sauvegarde et chargement, l'OS utilisait la mémoire ecran comme transfert, donc on voyait des signes cabalistiques remplir l'écran.
 A l'époque, il faut savoir que les ordinateurs n'étaient pas assez puissant pour travailler en mode graphique tout le temps. Le mode par defaut etait un mode texte ou chaque octet de la carte video représentait un caractère. 
On pouvait passer en mode pseudo graphique en reprogrammant via la carte video l'aspect de ces graphique (Commodore VIc 20). Donc, cela permettait de faire tout de meme de petis jeux assez rapide.


----------



## kenzoart (11 Septembre 2009)

D'après mes souvenir, sur un Ciryx, disque dur 700 mo (aujourd'hui ma clef usb Contient 10 x plus), et 64 mo de ram. 

J'avais réussis à finir Half Life sur cet ordi, la difficulté était accrue tellement ça ramait


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2009)

kenzoart a dit:


> D'après mes souvenir, sur un Ciryx, disque dur 700 mo (aujourd'hui ma clef usb Contient 10 x plus), et 64 mo de ram.



Hein !  mais c'est presque "up to date", ça ! moi, mon prremier DD, il faisait 20 Mo (mais c'était un gros disque dur, à l'époque, il y avait aussi des 5 et des 10 Mo !

Tiens, pour te situer, je maintiens en état de fonctionnement un portable de 1992, ben son disque dur, c'est 80 Mo, presque 10 fois moins que le tien (et la Ram, alors : 4 Mo :rateau


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part c'était un MacSE


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2009)

Pour moi c'était un PC MSI avec Windows 2000 

Vive l'iMac quant même, la vie est beaucoup plus belle d'un coup


----------



## SUiiT_ (12 Septembre 2009)

Me concernant, un *Compaq* tournant sous *Windows 98*.
Un ordinateur qui était, à l'époque, super bien équipé. C'était à mes parents...


----------



## macaronique (12 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, pour te situer, je maintiens en état de fonctionnement un portable de 1992, ben son disque dur, c'est 80 Mo, presque 10 fois moins que le tien (et la Ram, alors : 4 Mo :rateau


Un PowerBook 145 avec 2 Mo de RAM ajoutée ?
Mon premier Mac (pas mon premier ordi, mais le premier à avoir un disque dur et plus de 64 Ko de RAM) était un PowerBook 145B :love:, 4 Mo de RAM et 80,5 Mo de disque dur.  Il ne marche plus depuis l'an 1999 et j'ai dû le vendre à une inconnue quand j'ai déménagé en Suisse.  Voici la seule capture d'écran qui me reste (parce que je l'ai imprimée, je ne sais ni quand ni pourquoi.)


----------



## shenrone (12 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part mon premier ordi était un TO7 dont je ne faisait pas grand chose, le premier dont j'ai vraiment profite a été mon atari 520 ST et mon premier coup de coeur informatique a été pour le Macbook blanc...

Depuis je suis Apple adict


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Quant à moi, ce fut un Apple IIc.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Pour mon premier ordinateur était un Oric Atmos et après un Apple IIc , que j'ai toujours et qui marche encore parfaitement :love:


----------



## melaure (13 Septembre 2009)

Jaynie a dit:


> Pour mon premier ordinateur était un Oric Atmos et après un Apple IIc , que j'ai toujours et qui marche encore parfaitement :love:



Ton Atmos fonctionne encore, c'est cool 

Moi c'est mon TI-99/4A qui roule bien encore, je vais même en avoir un deuxième bientôt


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Septembre 2009)

Rah je me sens jeune à lire ces topics.

A l'époque ou chez des amis j'a itripoté du windaube 95 mais le premier ordi que j'ai réellement tripoté, chez un ami, était un PC avec Windows 98 et un Pentium 3, de HP. 

Au début 2000 je ne m'intéressait pas trop aux ordi, ma GBA et ma Game Cube (dont le processeur Gecko est un Power PC ) me suffisaient largement.
Mais pour pas chère Packard Bell, en 2003, proposait un ordi qui semblait intéressant, au newbie que j'étais.

Celeron à 2.63GHz, carte ATI RADEON 9200 avec 128MO de mémoire et 256MO de Ram. J'avais l'ordi, l'écran, l'imprimante et pleins de logiciels et jeux (dont les Sims, Civilisation 3 et Splinter Cell) pour 1500&#8364;.
Je voyais bien les macs, jolis, mais ils me semblaient trop "adultes". 

Donc j'ai débuté sous Win XP. Bien vite la machine à naturellement montré ses limites, même avec 512MO de Ram... Ainsi cette année, alors que mon iTouch se montrait aussi rapide en navigation web que cet ordi, je me suis réellement intéressé à un Mac (même Quake Live était injouable sur ce PC :S).
Du Mac je ne connaissais que le eMac de mon correspondant allemand qui tournait avec Tiger. L'absence totale de bug m'étonnait mais la "vieille" machine (en 2006) me paraissait pas réellement séduisante. Les modèles d'exposition de mac plus récents et dotés de processeurs Intel par contre....

A ce moment là je me suis dit "Bah pourquoi pas, si ça va pas je pourrais de toute façon mettre Windows". Et donc j'ai décidé de passer au mac avec un MacBook Pro cette année (la batterie et la coque alu m'ayant fortement décidé). Et puis pour m'y préparer j'ai mis Ubuntu sous le vieux PC. A ce moment là j'ai compris que si des gars sans pognon pouvaient faire mieux que Microsoft, Apple me comblerait. Et effectivement après deux semaines sur mon MBP j'en suis toujours follement amoureux (alors que le PC m'agaçait déjà avec ses multiples bugs...)

Je suis jeune hein?? 18 ans à peine.

Amiga? Commodore? Kesako? et Atari? Ils ont fais des consoles comme Sega?  

Rah comment Microsoft a pu imposer le PC face à Apple quand on voit la différence flagrante de compétence entre les deux firmes?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Amiga? Commodore? Kesako? et Atari? Ils ont fais des consoles comme Sega?



Des ordinateurs, ils ont fait des ordis du temps ou il n'y avait pas trois systèmes seulement présents en micro-informatique. 

Les Amiga, c'étaient des ordinateurs de la marque Comodore, les Atari, il y a eu deux périodes, la période "Warner", avec des ordis 8 bits (sous CP/M, je crois, CP/M, c'était le système que Billou à pompé pour faire PC_DOS puis MS_DOS), puis la période "Tramiel", avec les ST (16/32 bits), puis les TT (32 bits), qu'on surnomait les "Jackintosh"*, parce que leur déclinaison du GEM de Digital Reshersh ressemblait au Finder d'Apple, mais surtout parce que leurs émulateurs Mac (Magic Sac, et un autre, dont je ne me souviens plus du nom) faisaient tourner les applications Mac plus vite que sur les vrais Mac de l'époque (on est en 1986/1988, là, hein), équipés des mêmes processeurs (68000 pour les "ST", 68030 pour les "TT").



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Rah comment Microsoft a pu imposer le PC face à Apple quand on voit la différence flagrante de compétence entre les deux firmes?



Apple à perdu cette partie le jour où John Sculley à viré Steve Jobs de chez Apple, et Apple n'a commencé à relever la tête que le jour où Steve Jobs est revenu, rappelé par Gilbert Amelio !





(*)Les Tramiel,étaient deux : le père, Jack, qui s'occupait de la stratégie et le fils , Sam, qui lui supervisait la technique avec Shiraz Shivji, un ingénieur de génie. Le surnom Jackintosh, c'était à cause du père ! A noter que ce sont aussi eux qui ont conçu les C64 et les Amiga de Comodore, avant de se faire évincer de cette firme, et de racheter Atari à Warner Bross.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Septembre 2009)

Bah c'est gentil d'expliquer Atari, Amiga & Commodore mais je faisais de l'humour, j'ai jamais touché à ces ancêtres mais j'en avais déjà entendu parler.

Sinon je trouve dommage pour Apple que la firme dépende autant de Steve Jobbs . 

L'iPapy ne sera pas éternel


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

gweltaz a dit:


> salut à tous et celui ci vous le connaissez?
> http://archives.radio-canada.ca/photos/med/fr/ordinateurs/ordinateur_07_hr_fr.jpg



Au hasard : l'Apple I

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

En bois, plus chaleureux ;-)

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah c'est gentil d'expliquer Atari, Amiga & Commodore mais je faisais de l'humour, j'ai jamais touché à ces ancêtres mais j'en avais déjà entendu parler.
> 
> Sinon je trouve dommage pour Apple que la firme dépende autant de Steve Jobbs .
> 
> L'iPapy ne sera pas éternel



Un seul B à Jobs, mais s'il est vrai qu'il ne sera pas éternel, il n'est pas si vieux que ça (il est plus jeune que moi), mais surtout, une fois qu'il sera parti, ce seront *ses* hommes qui reprendront le flambeau, or, s'il aime bien tout contrôler, il sait aussi très bien s'entourer, et mon petit doigt me dit que sa succession ne le laisse pas du tout indifférent, le jour de son départ, tout sera très bien organisé !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Apple II C, pack promo de Noël le 20 décembre 1986 : prix TTC = 6990 francs
> 
> Peut - être l'ai - je déjà dit



Moi aussi mais j'ai souvenir d'avoir payé quasi 10000 Francs français (environ 1500 Euros) avec une souris, un écran (affichage vert) et son support métallique ainsi qu'une housse de transport style ordinateur portable.

Malheureusement mineur à l'époque et sans imprimante, je ne l'ai pas utilisé longtemps.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------




ccciolll a dit:


> J'ai démarré à l'école primaire avec des TO7 et MO5 (et la petite tortue à faire bouger en logo)



Idem pour moi ainsi que des Apple IIe et III.

A+


----------



## fau6il (13 Septembre 2009)

_Un Apple II c. 
Pour imprimer une photo, => une nuit entière! _


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2009)

fau6il a dit:


> _Un Apple II c.
> Pour imprimer une photo, => une nuit entière! _



Un ZX81 : pour imprimer une photo, ben &#8230; On pouvait pas (sauf en ASCII Art, après deux semaines de calcul, en moyenne :casse :rateau:


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un ZX81 : pour imprimer une photo, ben  On pouvait pas (sauf en ASCII Art, après deux semaines de calcul, en moyenne :casse :rateau:



LOL,

de bons souvenirs. quand je pense que ceux de mon ancien club Microtel ont du finir à le benne ...


----------



## Lio70 (14 Septembre 2009)

Moi c'etait un Commodore 128. C'etait en 1986 ou 1987.

A l'epoque, mon meilleur ami avait deja eu un ZX81 et un ZX Spectrum avec une extension memoire de 10K. Vous vous rendez compte? 10K? Sale frimeur!


----------



## chacha95 (14 Septembre 2009)

IBM Aptiva. Pentium 133 mhz. 16 megs RAM. DD 1,6 Go. Que du bonheur


----------



## frost242 (14 Septembre 2009)

De mon côté, Atari 520 STf, puis Pentium 90... Suite à la dépression liée à MS-DOS, j'ai racheté un Falcon 030 puis j'ai fait un tour du côté de l'Amiga (un A4000 sur-vitaminé à coup de 68060). Et depuis quelques mois, un Mac Mini G4 remplacé par un nouveau Mac Mini Intel.


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2009)

frost242 a dit:


> De mon côté, Atari 520 STf, puis Pentium 90... Suite à la dépression liée à MS-DOS, j'ai racheté un Falcon 030 puis j'ai fait un tour du côté de l'Amiga (un A4000 sur-vitaminé à coup de 68060). Et depuis quelques mois, un Mac Mini G4 remplacé par un nouveau Mac Mini Intel.



Excellent le 4000 !


----------



## duthen-mac (23 Septembre 2009)

Univac (cartes perforées) (FORTRAN)
IRIS 80 (PASCAL)
Oric1 (Basic)
sm90/sol (Le_Lisp)
???/Multics (Le_Lisp)
Vax/Unix (Le_Lisp)
Mac+ (Le_Lisp)
Mac IIfx (Le_Lisp, Common Lisp)
NeXT (Common Lisp)
etc.


----------



## jpdvp (29 Septembre 2009)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> Atari 1024 !
> je me souviens que de son nom et pas de ces specifs, j'etais trop petite!
> ahh ADI sur Atari, c'etait bien ....



Pareil, Atari 1024 STE (j'ai jamais compris la différente entre STE et STF)
Je me rappelle encore (mais ça marche pas sous mac), lorsque l'ordinateur plantait, je passais ma main sur toutes les touches et ça repartait... parfois


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> Atari 1024 !
> je me souviens que de son nom et pas de ces specifs, j'etais trop petite!
> ahh ADI sur Atari, c'etait bien ....





jpdvp a dit:


> Pareil, Atari 1024 STE (j'ai jamais compris la différente entre STE et STF)
> Je me rappelle encore (mais ça marche pas sous mac), lorsque l'ordinateur plantait, je passais ma main sur toutes les touches et ça repartait... parfois



Ben non, ni la tortue rose ni jpdvp n'ont bonne mémoire. il n'y a jamais eu d'Atari 1024, dans cette gamme, il y avait le 520 (512 Ko de Ram) et le 10*40* (1 Mo de Ram, ou 1024 Ko si vous préférez).

Les différences entre ST (le plus ancien), STf (le second) et STe étaient les suivantes (pour l'essentiel) :

ST = processeur 68000 8 Mhz
STf = ST + lecteur de disquette de 3,5 pouces (simple face pour les premiers 520, double face pour les suivants et tous les 1040) intégré (lecteur externe pour le ST)
STe = STf sauf processeur 68000 à 16 Mhz au lieu de 8, un système (TOS et GEM) un peu plus évolué, et un meilleur chip sonore que le Yamaha 3 voies des ST/STf (pour autant que je me souvienne en ce qui concerne ce dernier).


----------



## Ralfix (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ST = processeur 68000 8 Mhz
> STf = ST + lecteur de disquette de 3,5 pouces (simple face pour les premiers 520, double face pour les suivants et tous les 1040) intégré (lecteur externe pour le ST)
> STe = STf sauf processeur 68000 à 16 Mhz au lieu de 8, un système (TOS et GEM) un peu plus évolué, et un meilleur chip sonore que le Yamaha 3 voies des ST/STf (pour autant que je me souvienne en ce qui concerne ce dernier).



Ouaip, et le STE avait une puce "blitter" qui gérait le scroll et les sprites quand on codait des "démos". Et ça permettait aussi de jouer des sons samplés et de les enchainer. Terrible. 

Sinon moi c'était Apple ][e, Atari STe, quelques PC du 486DX2 à l'Athlon64.


----------



## toys (29 Septembre 2009)

un TO-7 70et un MO 5 (je sais plus dans quelle sens mais j'ai eu les deux)


----------



## numsix (30 Septembre 2009)

J'ai commencé avec un SE/30 moi, ... C'était chouette ! Je dois encore l'avoir quelque part, faudrait que je cherche.


----------



## Maegluin (30 Septembre 2009)

Pour moi: Amiga 500... On avait des tas de jeux piratés que l'on passait sur un lecteur de cassette ou sur des disquettes. Pas de disque dur de sauvegarde du tout...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2009)

numsix a dit:


> J'ai commencé avec un SE/30 moi, ... C'était chouette ! Je dois encore l'avoir quelque part, faudrait que je cherche.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/db/Se30.jpg​



Ah, un SE30 : mon premier Mac :love:

Bon, pas mon premier ordi, ni le premier Mac sur lequel j'ai pianoté, vu que j'étais sur Mac au taf depuis 2/3 ans quand je l'ai eu, mais mon premier Mac "à moi que j'avais" ! 

Je retrouve un peu de son "esprit" avec le Duo 230 acquis pour une dizaine d'&#8364; sur une brocante il y a quelques semaines !


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2009)

Maegluin a dit:


> Pour moi: Amiga 500... On avait des tas de jeux piratés que l'on passait sur un lecteur de cassette ou sur des disquettes. Pas de disque dur de sauvegarde du tout...



Disons pas en standard, mais il y avait de nombreux boîtiers de DD à mettre sur le coté gauche du 500  C'était pas donné par contre, enfin comme sur Mac !

Et non pas de lecteur de cassettes sur 500, un lecteur de disquette double densité de 880 Ko


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> ais il y avait de nombreux boîtiers de DD à mettre sur le coté gauche du 500  *C'était pas donné par contre, enfin comme sur Mac !*



Pas seulement sur Mac, j'étais content, lorsque j'ai pu adjoindre à cette époque, à mon Atari 1040 STf un disque dur de 20 *M*o, acheté à vil prix (1990F en 1988, environ 300&#8364; d'aujourd'hui si on ne tient pas compte de l'inflation), le prix d'un lecteur de disquettes externe double face en ce temps là, car Atari venait de sortir un nouveau modèle, et le magasin avait déstocké l'ancien au tiers de son prix de la semaine précédente !


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas seulement sur Mac, j'étais content, lorsque j'ai pu adjoindre à cette époque, à mon Atari 1040 STf un disque dur de 20 *M*o, acheté à vil prix (1990F en 1988, environ 300 d'aujourd'hui si on ne tient pas compte de l'inflation), le prix d'un lecteur de disquettes externe double face en ce temps là, car Atari venait de sortir un nouveau modèle, et le magasin avait déstocké l'ancien au tiers de son prix de la semaine précédente !



Oui les lecteurs de D7 externe aussi était chers. Enfin j'ai racheté tout ça pour pas cher récemment (Amiga 500 et deux lecteurs, et deux paires de bons joys) pour mon petit musée perso


----------



## coxi (30 Septembre 2009)

Je ne me souviens plus...

C'était un commodore 64, puis 128
Et j'avais reçu un vieux mac de ma tante (style, celui de numsix)

Ensuite les pentiums et enfin macbook pro.


----------



## ubusky (30 Septembre 2009)

atari ST 1040... avec son magnifique bureau "vert"...


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2009)

ubusky a dit:


> atari ST 1040... avec son magnifique bureau "vert"...



Ecran vert ... quand il était en panne ... enfin son fonctionnement normal quoi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ecran vert ... quand il était en panne ... enfin son fonctionnement normal quoi ...



Mais quelle langue de vipère, ce lyonnais  c'étaient les amiga, qui tombaient en panne, les ST étaient increvables ! et le fond d'écran vert, on pouvait le changer !


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais quelle langue de vipère, ce lyonnais  c'étaient les amiga, qui tombaient en panne, les ST étaient increvables ! et le fond d'écran vert, on pouvait le changer !



Oui on pouvait changer ... d'écran ! 

Peut-être que les ST duraient (quoique coté Amiga je n'ai pas vu de décès), mais dans mon ancien club ou il y avait les deux, tous le monde est passé sur Amiga. Donc la durée de vie de l'Atari nous concernait pas trop, on préférait le bon matos


----------



## coxi (30 Septembre 2009)

Que de souvenirs... (vous n'auriez pas honte dès fois!?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2009)

coxi a dit:


> Que de souvenirs... (vous n'auriez pas honte dès fois!?)



Honte ? non, excepté les anciens fans d'Amiga, évidemment !


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2009)

coxi a dit:


> Que de souvenirs... (vous n'auriez pas honte dès fois!?)



Une fois les ataristes exterminés, le monde est devenu paisible ...   

Depuis on a remplacé ça par d'autres guéguerres


----------



## coxi (1 Octobre 2009)

Vous avez raison, restons humbles...


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2009)

Oh un fil pour les anciens combattants.

Pour moi ce fut Amstrad, Amiga et Atari... que des A.... bizarre non ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Oh un fil pour les anciens combattants.
> 
> Pour moi ce fut Amstrad, Amiga et Atari... que des A.... bizarre non ? :love:



Ben nan ! deux "A", mais un "C", Atari et Amstrad sont des marques, mais Amiga, c'était une ligne de modèles, la marque, c'était Comodore ! 

Ou alors, il fallait dire "Pour moi, ce fut CPC, Amiga et ST", mais là, ça le fait encore moins


----------



## oomu (1 Octobre 2009)

Oric 1 

16ko de mémoire vive.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oric_1

puis oric atmos, puis oric telestrat

puis pc (puis une grosse déprime à vouloir devenir fleuriste face à la stagnation windows)

puis powermac g4 cube et tout le reste.

beaucoup d'autres machines entre tout ça par mes études et travail, principalement sous unix/linux.


----------



## JP (3 Octobre 2009)

Un petit Dragon 32 avec un poste TV en 1983
Le poste TV marche encore
Le Dragon a été vendu pour récupérer le processeur à un étudiant en informatique

Jamais vu d'émulateur
Ou du moins je ne cherche plus


----------



## evina208 (8 Octobre 2009)

pm5500 a dit:


> Un Victor !
> Avec un lecteur de cassettes intégré pour sauvegarder... ou charger des programmes.
> 1982.
> Hier quoi.



Héhé, moi aussi, j'avais un Victor...  Qui décéda d'une surtension... 
Mais j'avais seulement un lecteur de disquettes souples... À l'époque (j'avais 7 ans !) je savais utiliser MS Dos... Et on jouait à Weltris... :love: Le tetris en 3D !  C'est loin !


----------



## OnyX (11 Octobre 2009)

Atari 1040 STE...

A l'époque j'utilisais Spectre, un émulateur Mac !!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (11 Octobre 2009)

Moi c'est très récent, un MacBook blanc (late 2007) avec Leopard dedans.
Remplacé depuis peu par un MacBook Pro 13" avec Snow Leopard dedans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

OnyX a dit:


> Atari 1040 STE...
> 
> A l'époque j'utilisais Spectre, un émulateur Mac !!



Tiens, presque comme moi (sauf que moi, c'était un 1040 STf, que j'émulais le Mac avec Magic Sac, l'autre émulateur Mac, et que ça n'était pas le premier ordi )

D'ailleurs, à la réflexion, Spectre ou Magic Sac, c'était plus proche de la "virtualisation" que de l'émulation, non ? en tout cas, Mac OS tournait environ 10% plus vite sur Atari ST (grâce à ses 7 coprocesseurs) avec ces émulateurs que sur les vrais Mac de l'époque (1985/86)


----------



## OnyX (11 Octobre 2009)

> Tiens, presque comme moi (sauf que moi, c'était un STf, que j'émulais le Mac avec Magic Sac, l'autre émulateur Mac, et que ça n'était pas le premier ordi )


 

Je ne faisais pas grand chose avec... J'avais seulement quelques utilitaires et Word 4 que je m'amusais à modifier avec ResEdit !! A force de bidouiller les ressources, j'ai finit par connaître ResEdit par coeur. Quand je suis passé sur Mac (les vrais...), j'ai fais mon premier site Web sur ResEdit : http://www.resedit.free.fr/


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2009)

OnyX a dit:


> Je ne faisais pas grand chose avec... J'avais seulement quelques utilitaires et Word 4 que je m'amusais à modifier avec ResEdit !! A force de bidouiller les ressources, j'ai finit par connaître ResEdit par coeur. Quand je suis passé sur Mac (les vrais...), j'ai fais mon premier site Web sur ResEdit : http://www.resedit.free.fr/



Logiciel indispensable en effet. 

On en aura bidouillé des trucs avec ça !


----------



## jsynotte (13 Octobre 2009)

J'essais de me souvenir les moindres détails de mon premier ordinateur, mais la seul chose que je me souviens c'est que c'était un Pentium 1, j'avais environ 7 ans seulement...


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2009)

jsynotte a dit:


> J'essais de me souvenir les moindres détails de mon premier ordinateur, mais la seul chose que je me souviens c'est que c'était un Pentium 1, j'avais environ 7 ans seulement...



Il y a des fois ou il ne vaut mieux pas se souvenir ...   :rateau:


----------



## djio101 (14 Octobre 2009)

Pour ma part, mon premier micro-ordinateur (c'est comme ça qu'on disait à l'époque !)fut un TI99/4A (ça ne devrait parler qu'à ceux qui ont dépassé la trentaine comme moi !!) pour l'initiation au basic comme le disait mon père...
Puis passage sur Amstrad CPC464, et 6128 (pour les jeux)...
Passage ensuite sur Atari pour mon home-studio de l'époque (1040STF, 1040STE, puis MegaST), avant de franchir la porte du monde des PC et de windows !!
Et maintenant, j'attends que la nouvelle gamme d'iMac veuille bien sortir pour entrer dans votre communauté de MacUsers.


----------



## kaos (14 Octobre 2009)

Amiga 500 - puis amiga 600 et 1200 puis mon premier pc un pentium 75 (recup  venant de poubelles SAGEM ) un bref passage sur Atari pour cubase encore quelques pc et depuis quelques années sur Mac , enfin !


----------



## Ludo67 (14 Octobre 2009)

Un powerbook G3 Wallstreet 

suis pas si vieux que ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Un sinclair zx 81,puis MO5 que j'ai encore avec toutes les extentions possible"lecteur de disquette et "JANE" cela m'avait couté a l'époque pres de 10 000 Francs!!!!

 Je passais mes soirée dessus a taper des lignes de codes pris dans le magasine 'l'hebdogiciel',pour avoir au bout de trois jours de corrections d'erreurs le plaisir de taper "RUN" et de jouer a un jeu genre ping-pong tout vilain.


----------



## djio101 (14 Octobre 2009)

p'tain c'est vrai, hebdogiciel !! Avec les dessins trash d'Edika !! Et tout plein de programmes pour tous les ordis de l'époque... C'était un super canard un peu nanard, qui est parti d'une équipe très clean et sérieuse pour arriver à une bande de déjantés géniaux qui parlaient de Q dans tous les numéros !


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2009)

djio101 a dit:


> Pour ma part, mon premier micro-ordinateur (c'est comme ça qu'on disait à l'époque !)fut un TI99/4A (ça ne devrait parler qu'à ceux qui ont dépassé la trentaine comme moi !!) pour l'initiation au basic comme le disait mon père...
> Puis passage sur Amstrad CPC464, et 6128 (pour les jeux)...
> Passage ensuite sur Atari pour mon home-studio de l'époque (1040STF, 1040STE, puis MegaST), avant de franchir la porte du monde des PC et de windows !!
> Et maintenant, j'attends que la nouvelle gamme d'iMac veuille bien sortir pour entrer dans votre communauté de MacUsers.



TI-99/4A Powaa !!! En tout le mien marche toujours ! Et je vais même en avoir un deuxième bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

djio101 a dit:


> p'tain c'est vrai, *hebdogiciel* !! Avec les dessins trash d'Edika !! Et tout plein de programmes pour tous les ordis de l'époque... C'était un super canard un peu nanard, qui est parti d'une équipe très clean et sérieuse pour arriver à une bande de déjantés géniaux qui parlaient de Q dans tous les numéros !



Je me souviens quant à moi de la revue mensuelle "*List*" avec toute une ... liste de programmes pur ordi et calculatrices programmables.

A+


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Je me souviens quant à moi de la revue mensuelle "*List*" avec toute une ... liste de programmes pur ordi et calculatrices programmables.
> 
> A+



Au début il n'y avait pas édika dans Hebdogiciel, mais un sympathique hippocampe qui illustrait tout le journal. Le journal était d'ailleurs plus sérieux en se consacrant uniquement à la programmation. Après on eu le programme télé, du ciné, bref n'importe quoi parfois


----------



## screetch (18 Octobre 2009)

Ben moi, c'était un Amstrad CPC 6128 avec ses 128 Ko de mémoire.
Puis j'ai découvert l'Amiga en 1991... Je suis resté dessus. Aujourd'hui j'ai un iMac au bureau pour ne pas avoir de Windows, mais il y a toujours un Amiga qui traine à côté pour quand je suis pressé et que le Mac est trop lent...

Enfin, MorphOS, un clone du système de l'Amiga est sorti il y a quelque jours sur MacMini G4, quelqu'un en vend un ?


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2009)

screetch a dit:


> Ben moi, c'était un Amstrad CPC 6128 avec ses 128 Ko de mémoire.
> Puis j'ai découvert l'Amiga en 1991... Je suis resté dessus. Aujourd'hui j'ai un iMac au bureau pour ne pas avoir de Windows, mais il y a toujours un Amiga qui traine à côté pour quand je suis pressé et que le Mac est trop lent...
> 
> Enfin, MorphOS, un clone du système de l'Amiga est sorti il y a quelque jours sur MacMini G4, quelqu'un en vend un ?



Que du bon ! Félicitations ! Te manquais que le TI-99/4A 

Et oui la cote du Mini G4 va remonter. Si MorphOS était moins cher je me laisserais bien tenter.


----------



## screetch (18 Octobre 2009)

C'est vrai que la licence MorphOS est assez chère... J'en ai déjà une sur mon Pegasos 2. Ils auraient pus faire une fleur pour les secondes licences...


----------



## Jarod03 (18 Octobre 2009)

Pour mon faible âge, par un amiga, puis vraiment avec windows 95, avec un magnifique fujistu 133mhz


----------



## pulsaracat (20 Octobre 2009)

pour moi un amstrad 464 que j'ai encore d'ailleurs qui qui fonctionne...(quelques ratés dans les cassettes quand meme) puis en 93 mon premier mac, un LC475...


----------



## cillab (20 Octobre 2009)

pour moi ce fut un toschiba avec disquette que je laisser dans le placard car c'etait plus rapide de prendre ,une commande a la main


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Lors des JDLL à Villeurbanne (la Doua) près de Lyon il y avait un stand AmigaOS et j'ai évoqué le Mac mini G4 effectivement sous cet OS. Toutefois dans nos forums j'ai appris qu'il ne le faisait plus sous Mac mini remplacé par Morphos il me semble. Bref de beaux jours encore pour les PowerPC (Xbox, etc.)

A+


----------



## screetch (20 Octobre 2009)

L'équipe qui est venue présenter AmigaOS aux JDLL étaient les Triple A. Ils préparent l'Alchimie, le salon européen de la création numérique (sur amiga) qui aura lieu au mois de novembre à Tain l'Hermitage.

Je les aide, cette année, vu que le thème est la robotique et que j'ai monté une boite (robootic.com) et un magazine papier (qui sort incessamment sous peu) dans ce domaine.

Viendez voir l'Alchimie. Vous pourrez y voir des tas de machines PPC dont des MacMinis sous AmigaOS et compatibles (Aros et MorphOS). Il y aura également des robots très impressionnants comme ceux de Caliban ou le célèbre robot Nao. De plus, une nouvelle version de BeOS sera présentée.

http://www.triplea.fr/alchimie


----------



## x-fab (21 Octobre 2009)

ben moi c'était en 2003 sur un emac g4 1ghz.....>> qui tourne encore a merveille !!


----------



## guiguere (21 Octobre 2009)

J' ai debuté avec un dell insoiron 1525 lol


----------



## Sapiens (22 Octobre 2009)

je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier, il fallait faire 10 manoeuvres pour mettre un accent circonflexe sur un e :mouais: c'était un *Apple II e* il marche toujours.


----------



## val212 (22 Octobre 2009)

Moi je devais avoir 5-6 ans c'était un Macintosh Classic qu'on utilisait à l'école 
Et puis ensuite mes parents on acheté un iMac G5


----------



## Guh (11 Janvier 2010)

Tiens, marrant ce sujet... Alors voyons voir... Le tout premier "ordinateur" était un Sharp PC-1500, un petit pocket absolument génial, avec une ligne de 16 caractères.
Ensuite un TRS-80 Model 3 gonflé à 16 Ko. Puis un PC convertible IBM, sorte de portable de 18 kg. Et accident : un Thomson MO5 ! Ensuite un PC SX 386, puis un Pentium 120, et enfin j'ai vu la lumière : un Titanium G4 !! Superbe. Ensuite un iMac G5, et maintenant un iMac Core 2 Duo 20'' et un macbook.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

1988...Mac 512e sous Système 4, avec lecteur de disquette externe et imprimante ImageWriter 1... le pied intégral. 
J'ai aussi eu en même temps un Apple II (c ou e, je ne me rappelle plus), mais je ne m'en suis presque jamais servi.

Je n'ai jamais eu autre chose que des macs depuis...


----------



## Hurrican (12 Janvier 2010)

Et pour moi ce fut le fameux Sinclair ZX81, suivi d'un Matra Alice 90 qui n'a pas eu le succès qu'il méritait, c'était une excellente machine d'apprentissage (avec un rouge pompier assez attachant en fait).
Ensuite je suis tombé dans l'Amiga (500, 1200, 4000...), trop en avance pour son  temps (désolé mais il était bien plus avancé que les macs...) et n'en suis ressorti qu'en 1998. La seule machine qui puisse me donner satisfaction en dehors de l'Amiga étant le mac, j'ai opté pour un iMac 350 myrtille, suivi d'un PM G4 mdd, et enfin d'un mbp core duo. J'y ai ajouté 2 iMac 20" pour mes garçons depuis.

Edit : J'ai toujours un Amiga 1200 et un 4040...


----------



## polaroid62 (12 Janvier 2010)

Moi un MO5 et MO6 à l'école et chez moi un Victor.


----------



## GrayStorm (12 Janvier 2010)

Hum, faut remonter loin !
Le premier programme sur un Ti99/4A chez un pote (10 print "bonjour" / 20 goto 10).
Mais le premier que mes parents ont acheté était un Atari 800XL avec lecteur de disquette 5"1/4 et lecteur de cassette !
Branché sur la télé avec les couleurs qui bavaient en 320*200 4 couleurs (de mémoire, c'était peut-être moins) et en les faisant baver, on avait l'impression d'en avoir une dizaine 
Décodage des programmes en assembleur récupérés je sais plus où (Tilt probablement) puis programmation perso en assembleur et basic. 
Il a fini en pièces détachées pour voir comment c'est dedans mais il ne marchait plus trop (alors que mon 1040ST fonctionne encore très bien lui).


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2010)

Tu veux te perfectionner sur mon TI qui marche toujours ?


----------



## GrayStorm (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci mais ça ira 
On avait galéré pour dessiner un sprite monochrome et le faire bouger sur l'écran.


----------



## mashgau (12 Janvier 2010)

Mon premier ordi a été un Amstrad CPC6128, puis Amiga 2000, puis mon premier PC (un Pentium I je crois), et puis une tripotée de PC montés par mes soins, et puis à la fin du mois je devrais reçevoir mon premier mac (iMac 27").
Ceci dit on a déja un macbook pro à la maison que j'ai offert à ma femme l'année dernière


----------



## hammondinside (12 Janvier 2010)

Oric atmos, puis Atari 1040 st...et macintosh 7200 l'un des premiers PPC (juste apres le 6100 et 7100)


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2010)

Hé bé j'ai pas loupé grand chose. Bon c'est vrai j'ai pas eu d'Atari, mais il y a des trucs comme ça ou franchement faut être maso ... :rateau: Je dirais pas non plus que j'ai accrocher aux thomson avec leur basic assez infâme.

Par contre j'ai vu sur eBay mon premier micro, le Goupil 1 

Faut une très grande table


----------



## Adol (13 Janvier 2010)

Premier Mac : MacIntosh 128ko avec disquette


----------



## chafpa (13 Janvier 2010)

Commodore 64 en .... 1982


----------



## Segi (13 Janvier 2010)

New Brain ! qui qui connait ? Une petite merveille ... (64 kO de ROM et 64 kO de RAM si je me souviens bien, avec un lecteur/enregistreur de K7 comme mémoire de masse)

Puis mon premier Compatible PC, un Multitech avec 512 kO de RAM et un lecteur de disquettes 5"1/4 avec un 8088 à 4 MHz ! une bête de puissance et de rapidité (il est vrai que le système se chargeait très vite  )


----------



## cillab (16 Janvier 2010)

pour moi c'etait un toschiba a disquettes une fois la cde prise chez le client,apres 2heures
de palabres fausse manip  tout perdu il fallait recommancer  que du bonheur


----------



## optimus60 (17 Janvier 2010)

commodore 64 .....+1

un monstre...! avec load runner .. le jeu qui tue !  

couplé a un lecteur de cassette pour le stockage..


----------



## xao85 (17 Janvier 2010)

Le premier ordi de mes parents un Performa 6300

Mais mon premier à moi: MacBook Core Duo 2Ghz, les premiers!


----------



## arbaot (17 Janvier 2010)

un TO7 ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2010)

Pour moi et dans l'ordre : Sinclair ZX Spectrum, Amiga 500, Atari ST et Victor VPCII sans DD mais lecteur 2 floppy's livré avec Multiplan, l'ancêtre d'excel hihi !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (17 Janvier 2010)

Mon premier ordinateur c'etait ... Mac Performa 6200, Que mon oncle nous avait envoyé en cadeau.  C'etait le must have à l'epoque. Puis un Amstrad (j'sais plus le quel) puis en 2005 un PC :rateau: Hewlett Packard, acheté par mon père. Puis un netbook Medion,echangé contre un PC :rateau: de bureau,après un iMac G3 600 boosté par mes soins.  512 mo de ram et 120 Gb de HDD avec 10.4.11  Et une parenthèse avec un PM G4 400  Depuis j'ai toujours mon PC de bureau, et j'ai acheté un netbook Packard Bell (Cf ma signature) 

Le PC de bureau va, dans quelques mois laisser sa place à un iMac 21,5. :love:


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

à l'époque des 80's j'avais des potes avec zx 81, thomson TO7, et le  TI99 4A de texas instrument moi j'ai attendu qques années de plus puis arriva mon apple 2C :loved'occasion ) petit compact avec l'écran et la fameuse carte chat mauve.....

j'ai un 2E au garage à remettre en route à l'occase


----------



## tranquille (20 Janvier 2010)

Pour moi ce fut un Alice 32... un AMSTRAD CPC 464.. Puis un IIc en 1986...

jj


----------



## rissou (20 Janvier 2010)

Dans les année 80 un THOMSON TO7(je l'ai toujours, il est comme neuf), très peu servi. Mon premier Mac en 91 un LC 16 couleurs, j'ai ajouté une carte pour avoir 256 couleurs quelques mois après.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

rissou a dit:


> Dans les année 80 un THOMSON TO7(je l'ai toujours, il est comme neuf), très peu servi. Mon premier Mac en 91 un LC 16 couleurs, j'ai ajouté une carte pour avoir 256 couleurs quelques mois après.


 

avec le coprocesseur ton LC ??? pour les calculs en virgule flottante


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> avec le coprocesseur ton LC ??? pour les calculs en virgule flottante



Surement, perso j'en avais acheté un pour mon LCII. Mais il a été remplacé par une carte Presto Plus avec un 68040 à 66 Mhz, et qui inclus une barette de 32 Mo (sur la carte accélératrice) et un port RJ45


----------



## shogun HD (21 Janvier 2010)

en fait (la mémoire me reviens)j'ai commencé un peu avant le 2C avec une tablette de chocolat comme on disait.
c'était un sharp PC 1401 avec un langage basic mais aussi en assembleur quand on avait les adresses pour programé l'affichage et réaliser un jeu de sous-marin une imprimante thermique et un câble pour enregistrer les programmes sur K7


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> en fait (la mémoire me reviens)j'ai commencé un peu avant le 2C avec une tablette de chocolat comme on disait.
> c'était un sharp PC 1401 avec un langage basic mais aussi en assembleur quand on avait les adresses pour programé l'affichage et réaliser un jeu de sous-marin une imprimante thermique et un câble pour enregistrer les programmes sur K7



Oh, si tu vas par là, c'était déjà affreusement perfectionné comme ordinateur, ça, moi, mes débuts en programmation c'était :





Avec ses (environ) 130 octets de mémoire vive, 50 pour les instructions, et 80 répartis sur 10 registres pour les données !

Mais par la suite, j'ai eu la TI 59, avec tout un Ko de mémoire


----------



## iMacounet (21 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, si tu vas par là, c'était déjà affreusement perfectionné comme ordinateur, ça, moi, mes débuts en programmation c'était :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma grand mère en a une comme ça, mais elle s'allume pas. :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ma grand mère en a une comme ça, mais elle s'allume pas. :hein:



C'étaient des engins assez fragiles, ma TI57, et la TI 59 qui lui a succédé (payée 2000 FF en 1980, soit un mois de mon salaire de l'époque ) ont toutes deux finies de cette manière, ce qui a hâté mon passage au ZX81


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'étaient des engins assez fragiles, ma TI57, et la TI 59 qui lui a succédé (payée 2000 FF en 1980, soit un mois de mon salaire de l'époque ) ont toutes deux finies de cette manière, ce qui a hâté mon passage au ZX81



Mon père en avait une de TI-57, la dernière à diode que nous ayons eu 

On a eu une belle série de TI ensuite


----------



## GrayStorm (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai que y a eu ma calculatrice  TI57 II (ou III ?) en tout premier truc !
Avec un système de codage pour me servir d'antisèche en cours ...


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> C'est vrai que y a eu ma calculatrice TI57 II (ou III ?) en tout premier truc !
> Avec un système de codage pour me servir d'antisèche en cours ...


 

et comme je disais dans le temps "mieux vaut 10ko d'antisèche que 10k de papier"


----------



## GrayStorm (22 Janvier 2010)

Yep !
Bon avec 49 pas de programme, fallait compresser les infos et au final, comme d'hab quand tu bosses à faire l'antisèche, elle ne servait à rien et fallait recoder pour chaque matière


----------



## enka (22 Janvier 2010)

Amstrad CPC 464 à disquette (mais le magnétophone avec les K7 à côté  ), écran monochrome noir et vert (le blanc devait pas exister?  ). 4 Mhz et 64 Ko je crois...

Vraiment trop bien comme machine, avec pleins de bon jeux (Fruity franck, Bubble Bobble...)

Puis Mac LCIII, ensuite passage chez les clones avec un Umax Apus à 200 Mhz, puis G4 400, puis G5 1,8 et actuellement iMac Intel...

(l'Amstrad fonctionne toujours )


----------



## shogun HD (22 Janvier 2010)

un lien vers le type de programmes qu'on pouvait faire avec la rolls de l'époque le sharp PC1500 

on pensait être  les rois de l'informatique:mouais:


----------



## dcursan (9 Février 2010)

Un Apple IIe...
Avec la carte Chat Mauve et le Duo Disk...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Février 2010)

Ah la TI57... Toute une histoire aussi cette calculatrice programmable !
En terminale en 1981 elle faisait couler beaucoup d'encre, avec les 1er cas de tricherie assistée par programme... (les mini cartes qu'on glissait dedans, mouarf).
Mais après j'ai aussitôt basculé sur la TI66, que j'ai toujours et qui fonctionne à merveille (je n'ai changé les piles que 2 fois depuis 1983 ! ).


----------



## AnnC21 (9 Février 2010)

Je serais incapable de vous dire les premiers modèles sur lesquels j'ai pianoté (un mac tellement petit qu'il en devenait portable et mon père le ramenait de temps en temps pour bosser, pendant que je gribouillais sous Clarisse works :rateau:, les vieux PC à l'école avec disquette et tout et tout...) mais le premier ordi qu'on a eu à la maison c'était un Performa (6200 ?) en 1994.

Remplacé ensuite par un Imac myrtille, puis le modèle articulé à la base en demi boule quand ma mère a changé son ordi au boulot (pour la dernière version).

Mais celui là j'en ai pas trop profité puisque à ce moment là j'étais étudiante et partie chez la concurrence pour raison de compatibilité/budget :rateau:. J'ai enchainé 3 PC portables en 7 ans (Techneo, Medion, Dell) avant de revenir cette année sur un MBP 13"


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2010)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ah la TI57... Toute une histoire aussi cette calculatrice programmable !
> En terminale en 1981 elle faisait couler beaucoup d'encre, avec les 1er cas de tricherie assistée par programme... (*les mini cartes qu'on glissait dedans*, mouarf).



Ah non, ça, c'était la TI59 (j'en ai eu une aussi), les 57 et 58, fallait tout taper à la main !


----------



## rizoto (9 Février 2010)

Tiens j'ai recupere un vieille HP a diode recemment !

Sinon, j'ai fait mes armes avec une Ti86 :love: et une HP 48 G


----------



## ranxerox (9 Février 2010)

lol me rapelle ma texas instrument mais me rapelle plus du chiffre ... galaxy elle s'appellait...
(et affichage cristaux liquide)
sinon les ordi :

ZX 81 de mon cousin...
mon oric atmos puis mon commodore 128...
msx de mon cousin aussi...

il me semble que j'avais fait un stage d'initiation sur apple II
(j'apprenais à faire des cubes en boucles : hmmm le basic)

j'ai vraiment commencé à bosser sur un powerpc 7100
et (mais je ne souviens plus bien du nom) quadra 5500 (me corrigerais-vous?)

mon premier vrai mac à moi : un power PC G3 beige

depuis : un imac power PC G5 20"

; )

plus quelques infidélités sur le vieux PC de mes parents
(sous Win 98 )


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> lol me rapelle ma texas instrument mais me rapelle plus du chiffre ... galaxy elle s'appellait...
> (et affichage cristaux liquide)



Il y en a eu plusieurs, perso, j'ai eu une TI32 Galaxy, la série "Galaxy" regroupait les modèles "au format paysage" (en considérant que la TI57 ci dessus est "au format portrait").



ranxerox a dit:


> et (mais je ne souviens plus bien du nom) quadra 5500 (me corrigerais-vous?)



"me corriger*ez* vous ?" ! 

Sinon, en Quadra, il y a eu le 700 et le 900 en 1991, le 950 en 1992, les 605, 610, 650, 660AV, 800, et 840AV en 1993, et le 630 en 1994, mais pas de 5500, par contre, il y a eu en 1997, le PowerMacintosh 5500, qui existait en deux fréquences, 225 et 275 Mhz, et en deux couleurs, le beige classique de l'époque et l'Anthracite tout noir, jusqu'au bout de la souris.

j'en ai eu deux, d'abord un 225 beige (qui avait succédé à un Performa 5300/100 doté de la même carrosserie), puis un 275 anthracite. ça a été, si on excepte la rarissime "molaire", diffusée exclusivement sur le marché nord américain de l'éducation, le dernier "tout en un" d'Apple "pré retour de Jobs", ce modèle a été remplacé en 1998 par l'iMac "Bondi Blue".


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

1977 - Mon premier ordi : un Pet 2001 de Commodore. Processeur 6502 à 1 Mhz, 4 k de mémoire, un écran de 9 " monochrome vert et blanc affichage 40x25, lecteur-enregistreur de cassette. Le basic en ROM. Un clavier ultra petit et difficilement maniable. Pas de programme tout prêt. Il fallait se les coltiner sans oublier d'enregistrer les données. Une galère. Je ne me souviens plus exactement du prix en France. Aux States , il était vendu 795$ de l'époque.


----------



## ranxerox (9 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y en a eu plusieurs, perso, j'ai eu une TI32 Galaxy, la série "Galaxy" regroupait les modèles "au format paysage" (en considérant que la TI57 ci dessus est "au format portrait").



oui, il me semble que c'était TI 62 Galaxy (il faudra que je vérifies dans mes vieux cartons)
(p'tet qu'elle marche encore)



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "me corriger*ez* vous ?" !



ouch !! quelle honte :afraid:



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en Quadra, il y a eu le 700 et le 900 en 1991, le 950 en 1992, les 605, 610, 650, 660AV, 800, et 840AV en 1993, et le 630 en 1994, mais pas de 5500, par contre, il y a eu en 1997, le PowerMacintosh 5500, qui existait en deux fréquences, 225 et 275 Mhz, et en deux couleurs, le beige classique de l'époque et l'Anthracite tout noir, jusqu'au bout de la souris.
> 
> j'en ai eu deux, d'abord un 225 beige (qui avait succédé à un Performa 5300/100 doté de la même carrosserie), puis un 275 anthracite. ça a été, si on excepte la rarissime "molaire", diffusée exclusivement sur le marché nord américain de l'éducation, le dernier "tout en un" d'Apple "pré retour de Jobs", ce modèle a été remplacé en 1998 par l'iMac "Bondi Blue".




wé alors là... je ne suis pas sûr de moi... j'hésite entre powerPC 5500 beige et/ou performa 5300/100, mais je me trompais, il ne devait pas s'agir de quadra...

il me semble que le G3 est sortie un ou deux ans aprés...

mais je m'y connaissais bien moins et je n'y portai pas vraiment attention^^


----------



## zelafont (9 Février 2010)

Moi c'était le classique mac 2

Avec un lecteur CD externe, ce qui était plutôt classe à l'époque


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

zelafont a dit:


> Moi c'était le classique mac 2
> 
> Avec un lecteur CD externe, ce qui était plutôt classe à l'époque



C'était surtout les premiers. J'ai acheté le CD300 à sa sortie (un 2x), et c'était quelque chose.


----------



## zelafont (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'était surtout les premiers. J'ai acheté le CD300 à sa sortie (un 2x), et c'était quelque chose.



Toi aussi c'était celui ou tu devais d'abord mettre le CD dans un genre de boîtier et après dans le lecteur


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

zelafont a dit:


> Toi aussi c'était celui ou tu devais d'abord mettre le CD dans un genre de boîtier et après dans le lecteur



Dans un caddy.


----------



## zelafont (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Dans un caddy.



Oui c'est ca !

Comme ca on pouvais lire le CD de svmmac avec les jeux, appli en démo et quelques vidéos
 (de 3min max :rateau: )


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

zelafont a dit:


> Oui c'est ca !
> 
> Comme ca on pouvais lire le CD de svmmac avec les jeux, appli en démo et quelques vidéos
> (de 3min max :rateau: )



Voila et surtout les tout premiers jeux en CD comme Lunicus


----------



## nourson (10 Février 2010)

ah mon premier mac! un Apple IIc avec son lecteur de disquette! On avait l'impression de toucher à l'infini surtout après avoir utilisé le Thomson TO7 et ses tracés de diagonales qui ressemblaient à des escaliers!
 ET puis surtout, après avoir découvert le finder, on ne regrettait pas d'avoir laissé tomber le DOS!


----------



## iMacounet (10 Février 2010)

Moi qui ai pas connu toussa, je trouve que c'est l'âge de pierre.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

Moi c'était ça





Avec le grosses disquettes 5'1/4 souple.....quand j'y pense 

J'ai eu aussi cette bête :






Qui se programmait en Polonais inversé (enfin je crois)


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi qui ai pas connu toussa, je trouve que c'est l'âge de pierre.


Je dirais au moins l'âge du bronze, voire l'âge du fer.
L'âge de pierre, ce serait Von Neumann ou Turing ... 

---------- Post added at 00h16 ---------- Previous post was at 00h11 ----------

Ou carrément Babbage (j'exclus volontairement Pascal).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

J'ai commencé avec un ATARI ou les jeux était sur des disquettes mais je m'en souviens pu du modèle, il fallait rentrer les disquettes dans le clavier c'est tout ce que je me souviens et les jeux étaient très marrant.

Après une petite recherche c'étais celui la l'atari 520STF
*[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT]*


----------



## puregeof (11 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai eu aussi cette bête :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Notation polonaise inverse". Que de souvenirs !  

2 [enter] 5 [enter] + 7 [enter] x 

donnait 49, soit (2+5)*7.

J'ai gardé ma TI pendant plus de 10 ans :love: Grâce à elle, jamais une erreur dans l'ordre des opérations ! et j'arrivais à programmer quelques équations complexes :style: Par contre, comme toutes les TI des années 80, elle n'autorisait pas les graphiques... contrairement à un anachronisme :hein: présent dans le 11eme épisode de l'excellente série "Freaks and Geeks".






Quant à la mienne, elle a fini écrasée dans une soute à bagages :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2010)

puregeof a dit:


> Par contre, comme toutes les TI des années 80, elle n'autorisait pas les graphiques...



Les TI58, 58c et 59, si, par le biais de l'imprimante thermique qu'on pouvait leur adjoindre (j'avais payé la mienne 3500 F fin 80 ou début 81 (en plus des 2000 F de la calculatrice en septembre 80) :sick


----------



## rizoto (11 Février 2010)

Sur l'HP48 G, y avait de super jeux dessus


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Sur l'HP48 G, y avait de super jeux dessus


 
je faisais une imitation du rasoir électrique  avec


----------



## simonsouris (16 Février 2010)

Trop longtemps, je ne m'en souviens plus :rateau:


----------



## marvel63 (16 Février 2010)

je viens de découvrir cette file que j'appelle affectueusement "vieux cons" , même si je me sens club du 3ème age( ben oui j'ai 40 ans) j'ai adoré redécouvrir des photos et anecdotes sur le matériel des années 80 ! Un vrai moment de bonheur, merci à l'auteur.

De mon côté j'ai commencé avec un Commodore VIC 20 (3,5K pour les applis basic, 5K de mémoire au total), avec un lecteur de cassette externe.
Et, religieusement, j'achetais Hebdogiciel (ah Carali, Le Banni...) toutes les semaines et recopiais scrupuleusement les programmes présentés...j'avais même réalisé un jeu qu'Hebdogiciel n'a jamais publié...snif.

Tous les mercredi j'allais dans un boutique Apple ou le patron était super sympa, il accueillait ceux qu'on n'appelait pas encore les geeks et les laissait tripatouiller le matos (dans une "bonne" odeur de tabac que fumait le patron).

J'ai bien sûr essayé les ordis de l'époque chez des potes (Oric1, ZX81 et spectrum, TO7) mais je suis resté Commodore et suis passé au C64.
Puis un Atari 1040st puis...mon premier PC assemblé avec amour. Et un Mac depuis 6 mois !


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

Excellent, on est de la même année et pareil qu'est-ce que j'en ai recopié de l'hebdogiciel ! 

Par contre j'ai toujours eu du Mac et du PC en parallèle pendant ces 25 années.

Et un lyonnais de plus, il ne te manque plus que de venir nous voir


----------



## marvel63 (16 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent, on est de la même année



bah j'avoue j'ai fait la gonzesse, j'ai arrondi...j'ai 41 bientôt 42 ! Donc en temps que gamin tu me dois respect etc... etc...

Pour ceux qui regrettent l'excellent Hebdogiciel, la mémoire est ici : http://www.abandonware-magazines.org/affiche_mag.php?mag=7

Salut le gone et bon match ce soir ;-)


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

marvel63 a dit:


> bah j'avoue j'ai fait la gonzesse, j'ai arrondi...j'ai 41 bientôt 42 ! Donc en temps que gamin tu me dois respect etc... etc...
> 
> Pour ceux qui regrettent l'excellent Hebdogiciel, la mémoire est ici : http://www.abandonware-magazines.org/affiche_mag.php?mag=7
> 
> Salut le gone et bon match ce soir ;-)



Ha je ne parlais pas de l'OL mais de mon Apple User Group 

Mais merci pour eux, j'essayerais de suivre pendant notre soirée hebdo, grâce à ma clé Miglia.

Pas eu d'Apple II ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Sur l'HP48 G, y avait de super jeux dessus



Aujourd'hui , c'est ça qu'on a au lycée  :


----------



## Darkside14 (16 Février 2010)

Haha, moi c'était un AT&T Pentium 60Mhz avec 8Mo de RAM et 500MB de disque dur, il avait un lecteur de CD-ROM 2x, le tout sous Windows 95, c'était le paradis, je jouais à l'Odissée des Zoombinis (que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs)...

Et dire que maintenant je collectionne des PCs nettement plus vieux que celui-là...
Le plus, ca doit être un Philips VideoPac G7000...


----------



## Gallagher (16 Février 2010)

Pour ma part mon premier ordi perso était un iBook qu'un ami m'avait revendu d'occaz.
Il tournait sous mac OS9. Beaucoup de souvenirs sur cette bonne vieille bête...


----------



## melaure (17 Février 2010)

Et tu ne l'a pas gardé ? 

C'est un design vraiment spécial ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Ayant eu une palourde durant 1 mois , je peux dire que cette machine est exceptionnelle : Belle , pratique (avec la poignée) et tourne bien sous panther.

Bref , j'adore cette machine , bien plus ambitieuse (colorée et pas comme les autres) au niveau design que les derniers modèles d'Apple.


----------



## Sergecafard (19 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Sur l'HP48 G, y avait de super jeux dessus



J'avais la même !!! C'est grâce à elle que j'ai eu mon bac !

Sinon en ordi j'avais démarré avec un Atari 1040


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2010)

Listing des machines Apple que j'ai côtoyé :

Un Performa 6200, un iMac G3 Snow :love: et un Power Mac G4 bleu 






S't'ai le top à l'epoque !

Là, j'ai un PC, Mais un Power Mac G5 est bientôt là.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

C'est pas une bête de course ton G5 , c'est même lent le mono 1.6GHZ avec 256Mo de ram.


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2010)

Ben je l'ai eu pas cher (cm hs,evalué par iConcept, mais à verifier) je compte l'upgrader :

nouvelle carte mère + proco 1,8ghz mono (si besoin,ça peut être autre chose en panne !)

SSD 30 gb (pour OS X)
HDD 160 gb pour mes fichiers
2 à 4 Gb de ram 

OS X 10.5


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Ca sert à rien un SSD la dedans.Passe direct sur un Mac Intel , ça te coutera moins cher .


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2010)

Un iMac alu pour 600/700  ça se trouve ?


----------



## tantoillane (19 Février 2010)

Gallagher a dit:


> Pour ma part mon premier ordi perso était un iBook qu'un ami m'avait revendu d'occaz.
> Il tournait sous mac OS9. Beaucoup de souvenirs sur cette bonne vieille bête...



Encore aujourd'hui, je trouve le design de cet iBook génial ! J'ai pas eu la chance d'en posséder un ; j'ai en fait commencé sur un PowerPC 7200






​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Un iMac alu pour 600/700 &#8364; ça se trouve ?



Sans problème , pour ce prix tu as soit : Un Core2Duo 2ghz avec HD2400 128mo , soit un 2.4ghz avec une HD2600PRO .

Je t'ai même trouvé un 2.66Ghz en plus d'un 2.4 Ghz , regarde ta boîte à MP .


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

Un Thomson TO16 pour ma part, avec deux lecteurs de disquette 5,25... J'ai rajouté une carte disque dur un peu plus tard (10 MO ? 20 ? Je ne me souviens plus)...


----------



## ysengrain (21 Février 2010)

Une HP 67, puis vite une 97 (l'imprimante) et enfin un Apple II et tout de suite après un HP 41C


----------



## Nicolarts (22 Février 2010)

Tout commence par la SE/30 chez l'école des enfants sourds, j'ai bossé avec ! Le premier ordinateur en 1998 à domicile : Windows 95, puis 98, puis ME, puis XP, puis OSX 10.3, puis OSX  10.4, puis OSX 10.5 et me revoilà OSX 10.6 !


----------



## Moctezuma (22 Février 2010)

Oh eh ben le tout premier  le  TO7-70
 RAM  64 ko, extensible à 128 ko
8 ko de ROM fixe
Microprocesseur Motorola MC6809E 
cadencé à 1 Mhz, un bête de course a l'epoque...  
Le TO7-70 n'avait pas de moniteur spécifique, donc à connecter sur le poste de télévision familial par le biais d'une prise Péritel pour la joie de ma soeur qui du coup avait plus de TV.... 

Ben ca a bein changé depuis...


----------



## shogun HD (22 Février 2010)

Moctezuma a dit:


> Oh eh ben le tout premier le TO7-70
> RAM 64 ko, extensible à 128 ko
> 8 ko de ROM fixe
> Microprocesseur Motorola MC6809E
> ...


 

le clavier anti confiture........


----------



## marvel63 (22 Février 2010)

Ah le fameux clavier du TO7... Un grand moment de solitude ! Et le MO5 était à peine moins pire...


----------



## AnnC21 (28 Février 2010)

Oh la tronche des nouvelles TI :rateau:

Au lycée j'avais la TI 89 moi, je l'aimais d'amour avec sa tête de mini ordi, et tellement plus belle que les casio...


----------



## Pouasson (28 Février 2010)

Un vieil Amstrad CPC ... je sais plus combien, faudrait que j'le retrouve dans la cave


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Un vieil Amstrad CPC ... je sais plus combien, faudrait que j'le retrouve dans la cave



Si c'est celui de la photo, je dirais CPC 6128, je crois bien que c'était le seul à avoir le lecteur de disquettes (format propriétaire Amstrad, trois pouces) intégré.


----------



## Pouasson (28 Février 2010)

Sans doute ^^' 

J'essaierai de prendre une photo à l'occaz', si c'est pas marqué sur la bête


----------



## Ellesa (1 Mars 2010)

Moi, j'ai débuté avec un Acorn Electron puis avec un Schneider cpc 464 (clone de l'amstrad) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poissondezil, c'est bien un cpc 6128


----------



## Philou1789 (1 Mars 2010)

Moi j'ai commencé avec un superbe Amstred CPC 464 que mon papa m'avait acheté pour Noël 1986.
Mon plus gros souvenir dessus étant Barbarian


----------



## smog (1 Mars 2010)

Barbarian, Commando, Winter Games, ça rappelle des souvenirs !

Mais pour ma part mon meilleur souvenir sur CPC, c'était un jeu de foot, Gary Lineker's Soccer (je ne suis plus sûr du reste). On choisissait une équipe, et les joueurs progressaient, et on jouait vraiment le match... Championnat, coupe, etc.


----------



## CapitaineFlam (3 Mars 2010)

Mon 1 er ordi:  Amstred CPC 6128

2 ème: Une unité centrale

3 ème:  un portable de marque HP 

4 ème: un iMac 21,5. Mon 1 er mac depuis fin janvier 2010 et je ne regrette pas.


----------



## 3arly (4 Mars 2010)

Un commodore 64, et je regrette que mes parents l'on fiche à la benne


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'est celui de la photo, je dirais CPC 6128, je crois bien que c'était le seul à avoir le lecteur de disquettes (format propriétaire Amstrad, trois pouces) intégré.



Il y a eu quelques machines rare avec du 3" aussi. J'avais vu ça sur silicium.org.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2010)

Ma première utilisation dun ordinateur fut au début des années 80 sur un Apple (pas encore un Macintosh) de ce genre :






Sans Mac OS, bien sûr et sans lecteur de disquette (enregistrement des petits programmes faits soi-même en Basic sur un enregistreur de cassette audio).


----------



## wayne (11 Mars 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 24443


Moi, j'ai découvert l'informatique en 1984 à un stand Apple au salon de l'Etudiant, et il y avait le 1° Mac 128ko de ram, avec un logiciel de traitement de texte, (writer+ ou un truc du genre) et Multiplan, tout cela avec fenêtres, souris, imprimante matricielle...J'ai flashé et me suis dit que s'il fallait se mettre à l'informatique, c'était avec ce matériel. 
J'en ai acheté un, avec une imprimante, puis un lecteur de disquette externe, c'était indispensable pour ne pas passer son temps à échanger les disquettes dans le toaster...), et puis excel 1.0 est arrivé, alors que les PC en étaient encore à multiplan sur écran noir avec des touches "flèches" pour se guider sur l'écran et des imprimante à listing mono police. Le choix de continuer sur Mac s'est imposer à moi, et je ne suis pas près de changer d'avis. :rateau:


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Ma première utilisation dun ordinateur fut au début des années 80 sur un Apple (pas encore un Macintosh) de ce genre :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était mon premier Apple en 82 (mais pas mon premier micro)


----------



## twk (14 Mars 2010)

Avec un vieux Compaq tout moche :rateau:

Sinon côté mac c'était ça :






Une petite merveille :love: offerte par mon tonton/parrain Yip, envoyez lui plein de coups de boule


----------



## sk8andmetal (16 Mars 2010)

pour moi ce fut canon msx puis TO8 , Atari en passant par quelques 10 PCs , 2 laptops et finalement un mbp


----------



## dapi (16 Mars 2010)

Le premier ordi que j'ai utilisé dans le cadre de la classe de technologie au collège, c'est un Commodore 64





Mon premier ordi vraiment à moi c'est un MSX Yashica YC64


----------



## jogary (17 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Au travail : un goupil 64 en 1989. Puis un mac en 1990. Ensuite des windows en 1991, série 286, 386, etc...

Perso, mon premier PC à moi en 1997 : un PC 233 Mghz, écran de 14 P, DD de 5 GG, CG de 2MO en 2 D !


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2010)

jogary a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Au travail : un goupil 64 en 1989. Puis un mac en 1990. Ensuite des windows en 1991, série 286, 386, etc...
> 
> Perso, mon premier PC à moi en 1997 : un PC 233 Mghz, écran de 14 P, DD de 5 GG, CG de 2MO en 2 D !



Tiens je n'ai connu que les goupils G1 à G5, en passant par le G40, serveur télétel. C'est quoi un goupil 64 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens je n'ai connu que les goupils G1 à G5, en passant par le G40, serveur télétel. C'est quoi un goupil 64 ?



C'est comme un PowerMac 64, un iMac 64 ou un PowrBook 64 !   

Bon, cela dit, c'est vrai qu'avec certaines polices de caractères, 64, G4


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est comme un PowerMac 64, un iMac 64 ou un PowrBook 64 !
> 
> Bon, cela dit, c'est vrai qu'avec certaines polices de caractères, 64, G4



Je ne fais que lire ce qu'il a écrit. Mais qui sait Goupil a peut-être été le précurseur du 64 bits ...


----------



## jogary (17 Mars 2010)

Oups !

Je crois un G 4...

http://www.obsolete-tears.com/smt-goupil-g4-machine-57.html


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2010)

jogary a dit:


> Oups !
> 
> Je crois un G 4...
> 
> http://www.obsolete-tears.com/smt-goupil-g4-machine-57.html



Oui c'est quand les goupils sont devenu des PCs ... avant ils avaient leur propre OS.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

J'ai trouvé une photo du miens (enfin le même) : ce qui est marrant c'est qu'il y avait plein de jeux a ce moment sur cet ordi 







Ce qui est dommage c'est que je l'ai jeté il y a pas si longtemps que sa alors qu'il marché encore.


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une photo du miens (enfin le même) : ce qui est marrant c'est qu'il y avait plein de jeux a ce moment sur cet ordi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai eu un comme celui là (extérieurement, du moins, moi, c'était le 1040 STf), ça m'avait rudement changé du ZX81 qui l'avait précédé :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2010)

... je pense que ça ressemblait à ça:


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une photo du miens (enfin le même) : ce qui est marrant c'est qu'il y avait plein de jeux a ce moment sur cet ordi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On l'a déjà dit : *NE JETEZ PAS !* 

Il y a des tas de gens qui seraient heureux de récupérer. Je vois même pas mal de jeunes s'intéresser aux babasses des années 80.

Proposez vos machines sur silicium.org, mo5.com ou équivalent


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en ai eu un comme celui là (extérieurement, du moins, moi, c'était le 1040 STf), ça m'avait rudement changé du ZX81 qui l'avait précédé :rateau:



Attend moi j'étais dessus quand j'avais 7 ans  je me souviens juste des disquettes bleu pour jouer  j'aimerai bien les retrouver d'ailleurs


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne fais que lire ce qu'il a écrit. Mais qui sait Goupil a peut-être été le précurseur du 64 bits ...



Il suffit d'avoir travaillé ne serait-ce que 30 seconde sur l'un d'eux pour se rendre très vite compte que non. Par contre pour sokoban c'était suffisant


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2010)

Sokoban sur Goupil ... souvenirs ! Encore que sur nos Goupil G40 (ou G4 ?), c'était le Digger qui avait la côte.

PS : Ça me fait penser que j'utilisais un peu après un jeu de F1 (MacLaren, Renault et Ferrari) sur PC, que j'aimais bien et que je ne saurais retrouver (déjà que je ne me souviens plus de son nom ...)


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Sokoban sur Goupil ... souvenirs ! Encore que sur nos Goupil G40 (ou G4 ?), c'était le Digger qui avait la côte.
> 
> PS : Ça me fait penser que j'utilisais un peu après un jeu de F1 (MacLaren, Renault et Ferrari) sur PC, que j'aimais bien et que je ne saurais retrouver (déjà que je ne me souviens plus de son nom ...)



Excellent Digger !

Et le jeu de F1, c'est un jeu de Accolade, Grand Prix Circuit. Je l'avais aussi sur Mac et Amiga


----------



## anty (19 Mars 2010)

C'était avec un atari 1040 st, il doit toujours marcher je pense faudrait que je l'allume un jour...


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent Digger !
> 
> Et le jeu de F1, c'est un jeu de Accolade, Grand Prix Circuit. Je l'avais aussi sur Mac et Amiga


Tout juste !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Qu'est-ce que je l'aimais mais la carte mère foutue après un orage violent.


----------



## clochelune (20 Mars 2010)

twk a dit:


> Avec un vieux Compaq tout moche :rateau:
> 
> Sinon côté mac c'était ça :
> 
> ...



je l'adore! je l'avais vu je crois, un ami l'avait! moi c'est un iMac strawberry sous Mac OS 8.5, on venait juste de retirer les lecteurs de disquette, et j'ai découvert la souris! et internet qui commençait... c'était sous Mac OS 8.5

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je l'aimais mais la carte mère foutue après un orage violent.



le mien était rose, le strawberry! je l'adorais aussi!

et dire que je pensais que je n'allais aimer ni l'ordinateur  ni internet  (j'aimais écrire à la main mais pour les cours on commençait à me réclamer des dossiers tapuscrits - dans la maison familiale je les tapais sur un vieil ordi de mon père, sans souris, ni rien)! à présent, si je devais m'en passer


----------



## domdom76 (21 Mars 2010)

1984: Apple IIe + carte chat mauve et deux lecteurs de floppy Apple


----------



## France1159 (21 Mars 2010)

J'ai démarré avec un Compaq Presario 450 Mhz 64 Mo de RAM avec un chipset vidéo Intel.
Dessus évidemment un Windows 98. Halala si j'avais connue le Mac avant ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Mon premier vrai ordi : 






C'était en 2007 , j'étais en 4ème.
A l'époque , je n'y connaissais strictement rien en informatique et j'avais découvert le mac , machine sans virus , avec un Mac Os x meilleur que windows.
Les gens me disaient tous que le mac ,c'était nul et compatible avec rien.
J'ai décidé de le découvrir moi même , avec mes 320 d'économie , j'ai trouvé un Mac mini 1.33Ghz avec 1Go de ram sur MacBidouille.
Lorsque je l'ai reçu , j'étais ému , le Mac mini était magnifique , jamais je n'avais vu une telle beauté , à côté , les tours étaient très moches .
J'ai ensuite du acheter le clavier , l'écran etc.
De suite , j'ai aimé Mac Os x (Tiger à l'époque) , c'était beau , fluide et finalement stable.
C'est grace à Apple que j'ai découvert l'informatique , alors , merci Apple .

Aujourd'hui , j'ai toujours un Mac mini , mais bien plus puissant : Cette machine me passionne toujours , elle est belle , puissante et fiable. Que demander de plus ?

Voila , mon petit récit .


----------



## tazoid (21 Mars 2010)

moi mon premier ordi est un imac et je suis toujours dessus:love:


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2010)

Je ne sais plus si j'ai déjà répondu....
le premier ordinateur que j'aie utilisé:






Le premier que j'aie pu me payer (d'occasion):


----------



## Alriad (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
moi c etait un hector 2hr+...
J'ai adoré cet ordi et je l'ai toujours dans son carton d'origine.. A l epoque je revais du C64... Mais l'hector était un bon ordi...


----------



## jpouvrard (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé, au collège, par un Macintosh classic.




Mon premier PC, à la maison, était un PackardBell PII 350mHz 64Mo de RAM avec Win98.


----------



## clochelune (23 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mon premier vrai ordi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui, tous me disaient "mais pourquoi un iMac ? rien n'est compatible!" juste parce que mon meilleur ami me l'avait conseillé, je lui faisais confiance, et il m'aiderait!
j'ai essayé windows, puis plus tard je suis revenue à Mac OS X (j'avais commencé avec Mac OS 8.5 gardé 4 ans et donné à mon frère pour ses élèves) et avec l'iPod je découvrais Mac OS X et j'ai eu envie d'y revenir! à présent, je ne le quitterai plus!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Le plus étonnant dans tout ça , c'est que les personnes qui disaient ça n'avaient JAMAIS essayé un mac , étonnant de donner un avis comme ça !


----------



## Menil (24 Mars 2010)

Ah, quel sujet, un peu de nostalgie ne fais pas de mal!!! J'étais bien jeune pour mon premier ordi. Je ne me rappelle que c'était un Helwett Packard, mais j'ai préféré oublier les caractéristiques... mais est ce réellement grave? J'ai pas envi d'avoir des cauchemars


----------



## Vincere44 (29 Mars 2010)

Moi si je me rappelle bien, c'était un Compac Presario 486, en 1994. A l'époque il coûtait 10 000 fr. J'avais un disque dur impressionnant de 800Mo ! 

Concernant l'univers Mac, j'ai switché lorsque je me suis acheté un laptop avec Vista. J'ai revendu le tout pour prendre un Mac Book Pro qui depuis me satisfait tous les jours.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

Avec un TO7, à l'école primaire. Un parent d'élève avait donné bénévolement quelques cours d'initiation au Basic. Lecteur de casette en option : programme perdu une fois la machine éteinte argh 

Sinon le premier micro que j'ai eu à la maison était un cpc 464 à casette (re-argh :sick: un pli sur la bande !), ça devait être en 87 si mes souvenir sont bons... 

Des années exceptionnelles qui nous ont laissé là où la vague qui nous portait s'était brisée... ça paraissait tout une vie... Mais non je déconne


----------



## fausto (3 Avril 2010)

Un apple IIc au collège quand j'avais 14 ans.
Vert sur écran noir. Enorme !
Nous avions créé une sorte de master-mind. Mais je me souviens que ça ne marchait pas terrible !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je l'aimais mais la carte mère foutue après un orage violent.



C'est vrai qu'il était sympa.

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas débuté dessus mais c'est le premier ordinateur que j'ai acheté.


----------



## KERRIA (5 Avril 2010)

Le bonjour vous va...

En 1967...GAMA 55 de B.G.E .....cartes perforées, pas d'écran....Gros comme un piano à queue ...
+ l'environnement = une salle des machines.... ben oui...j'avais été embauché pour cette création, j'ai trouvé ça rigolot...ça à duré 4 ans..

En 1982...un GOUPIL...ça me servait de machine à écrire plus qu'autre chose car côté ce qu'on appellerait un "tableur" j'ai pas tout compris...

En 1984..parce que j'ai créé un magasin APPLE à PARIS pour le compte d'un particulier à l'occasion du lancement du MAC PLUS......un MAC PLUS + un lecteur de disquettes externe + une imprimante matricielle à aiguille ....ouah...le pied je découvrais enfin l'utilité de la micro

Et là tout s'est enchaîné...je les ai pratiquement tous possédés y compris les portables...( lusqu'à 8 machines dans le local )..mais....vieille nostalgie j'ai gardé une table à dessin....aussi pour expliquer que c'est bien joli mais , d'abord savoir faire à la main avant de "machiner"...

Bien des choses chez vous....


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

&#8230;bonjour, 
quand à moi, hors les TO7 et MO5 du collège, ainsi que quelques machines "annexes"/ "utilitaires" (Performa, G3 ou G4 comme serveurs), j'ai eu essentiellement: 
- un Texas Instruments TI-99 offert quand j'étais au lycée, 
- un 486-DX266 avec OS/2 acheté au Vobis du coin une fois à la fac, 
- un portable Toshiba, 
- "vite" remplacés par un PowerPC 7100 avec un magnifique 17" (il avait bénéficié plus tard d'une mise à jour Sonnet avec un G3 à 400MHz). 

- Après, je m'étais offert un iMac G3 400 DV vert (mon premier Mac neuf), 
- un PowerBook 1400c (il avait également bénéficié d'une mise à jour Sonnet avec un G3 à 333MHz), 
- un PowerMac G4 466 "Digital Audio", 
- un iBook G3 700 CD, 
- un iBook G4 12" (1.33GHz) et un PowerBook G4 17"&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Salut, je pense que c'était un amiga. Sinon après je suis passé sur un pc 486 166Mhz.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2010)

mace.windu a dit:


> Salut, je pense que c'était un amiga. Sinon après je suis passé sur un pc 486 166Mhz.



Drôlement overclocké, alors, parce que les 80486 n'ont jamais dépassé 100 Mhz (486DX4/100) 

Donc soit c'était un 486DX2/66, soit c'était un Pentium 166 !


----------



## mss (5 Avril 2010)

bonjour

mon premier pc ZX 81 de SAINCLAIR


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Drôlement overclocké, alors, parce que les 80486 n'ont jamais dépassé 100 Mhz (486DX4/100)
> 
> Donc soit c'était un 486DX2/66, soit c'était un Pentium 166 !




oups la boulette, c'était effectivement un 486 DX2:rose:


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2010)

mace.windu a dit:


> oups la boulette, c'était effectivement un 486 DX2:rose:



lol !


----------



## dathis (6 Avril 2010)

Pas mieux que toi, un Goupil II avec deux lecteurs 5 pouces 1/4. Exact, hier.



pm5500 a dit:


> Un Victor !
> Avec un lecteur de cassettes intégré pour sauvegarder... ou charger des programmes.
> 1982.
> Hier quoi.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)

mace.windu a dit:


> oups la boulette, c'était effectivement un 486 DX2:rose:



C'est intolérable, que font les autorités compétentes ? Et le supplice de l'iPod alors ?


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (6 Avril 2010)

Première machine...euh...c'était un montage d'un peu tout lol, un vieux windows 95. Mais elle était plus là pour faire "beau"(ahah) qu'autre chose. La première vraie machine auquel j'ai consacré des vacances entières était l'iMac tournesol avec Jaguar, et quel iMac!


----------



## LC91 (7 Avril 2010)

Le PS 1 d'IBM....


----------



## sekaijin (9 Avril 2010)

fausto a dit:


> Un apple IIc au collège quand j'avais 14 ans.
> Vert sur écran noir. Enorme !
> Nous avions créé une sorte de master-mind. Mais je me souviens que ça ne marchait pas terrible !!



Amusant j'ai commencé à bricoler le PET de la fnac en faisant un jeu d'alunissage avec des potes. on avait même fait une petite animation avec des caractères semis graphique.

le gars de la fnac nous laissait pianoter le mercredi aprem.
lors qu'il a vu ce qu'on avait réussi à faire il n'en croyait pas ses yeux.

grande époque 

mon premier fut un Apple IIe
puis un LC (à sa sortie)
un power Mac G4 400 (à sa sortie aussi avec la béta de MacOS X)
un Macbook Unibody juste avant qu'il s'appelle Macbook pro
et il y a deux semaines un IMac.

L'Apple IIe je l'ai donné en reprise à l'achat du LC
mais tout les autres sont toujours en état de marche.
bin vous savez quoi ?
Le LC sous System 7.0.1 est super réactif (68020LC 16 MHz)
Le G4 est le plus poussif sous 10.4 (mais sous 9.2 ça booste)

Ha une petite anecdote en passant
installer Apple Pascal 1.0 C sous System 7.0.1 ça marche

Compiler un code produit à l'époque du System 2 ça marche encore
et chose étonnante l'application produite fonctionne 

La compatibilité ascendante c'était quelque chose !
A+JYT


----------



## louis776 (11 Avril 2010)

Power Macintosh 6100


----------



## Snowman51 (15 Avril 2010)

Ouah c'est un peu loin tout ça... Et pourtant j'ai que la trentaine!!! 

Mes parents avaient un commodore 64 il me semble mais je ne me rappel que d'avoir joué dessus... 

Sinon mon premier ordi a moi que j'ai martyrisé c'était un Amstrad CPC 464 + lecteur de disquette!! J'y ai passé un temps fou... :love:


----------



## zags (3 Mars 2012)

Par hasard je découvre (et déterre) ce vieux topic 

Réponse : *Apple II*
Lui et moi sommes venus au monde (ou plutôt chez mes parents) à environ 1 mois d'intervalle.  (à un chouya près c'était mon "faux"-jumeau  )

A 5 ans, alors que je peinais à écrire au stylo la première lettre de mon prénom ("S") , mon père a eu la brillante idée de me montrer la touche   ...  (je vous laisse imaginer le chamboulement dans ma petite tête ;-) )

Ahh souvenirs ...

- - - - - - 

Pour fêter le déterrage de ce topic, je vous file un petit cadeau (probablement pas dans la bonne section, mais c'est pas grave) :

- Une publicité  en 1984 : 
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcelleriePub.jpg


- boite : 
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcellerieBoite.jpg


- arriere de la boite : 
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcellerieBoiteB.jpg


- dans la boite : 
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcellerieBoiteC.jpg


- extrait manuel : 
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/sor01.jpg


- autre extrait : 
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/sor02.jpg


- démarrage : 
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcellerieAccueil.jpg


- menu : 
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcellerieP1.jpg


- La page des caractéristiques d'un personnage de haut niveau. 
Il s'agit de :
Conan, Hobbit Samouraï Neutre avec 230460 points d' EX, 28 ans et de niveau 11. Il a même un "turban bleu"
Un vrai Mec avec tout ce qu'il faut ou il faut !
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcellerieP2.jpg


- Conan vient de rentrer dans le labyrinthe au premier niveau.
Vue son expérience il n'a rien à craindre ... Enfin je pense ! 
Noter sa Classe d'Armure -1  et ses 66 points de vie.
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcellerieP3.jpg


- Après la création de la disquette scénario direction les Portes de la ville et le Terrain d'entraînement ...
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie001.jpg


- Phase de création de l'équipe ... Ici mon premier joueur, Conan.
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie004.jpg


- Choix des caractéristiques de "Conan" qui sera un Guerrier.
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie005.jpg


- A l'échoppe de la ville les premiers achats ...
Je dispose de 60 ecus. Je vais me laisser tenter par une épée a 2 mains.
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie006.jpg


- Après avoir créer un deuxième guerrier "Hector" je descend dans le labyrinthe..
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie008.jpg


- Premier contact avec deux limaces et premier PV perdu pour Hector.
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie009.jpg


- C'est au tour de mes guerriers d'agir. Plusieurs possibilités, Lutter, lancer un Sort, Parer, Fuir, User (utiliser).
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie010.jpg


- Victoire sur les limaces ! Nous avons gagné 45 écus.
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie011.jpg


- Apres un déplacement et l'ouverture d'une porte. Nous nous trouvons en face de 4 humanoïdes et 3 limaces.
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie012.jpg


- Après un combat rapide mon groupe a été massacré. Malheureusement je n'ai pas réussi a prendre les photos du combat ....
http://www.apple-collection.com/imagePUB2/SorcPartie013.jpg


- plan du niveau 1
http://www.apple-collection.com/imageJeux/SorcellerieCarte.gif


- liste des sorts
http://www.tk421.net/wizardry/wiz15spells.shtml


- plans de tous les niveaux !
http://www.tk421.net/wizardry/wiz1maps.shtml
...... On comprend alors qu'ils étaient tout petit et qu'ils bouclaient sur eux-même (haut/bas et droite/gauche) .... aaaahhhh ....



Si ces visionnages ont stimulé votre hypothalamus, je peux vous indiquer ceci :
=> http://stephane.thubert.06.free.fr/cadeau.zip   (16 Mo)
=> http://www.apple-iigs.info/emulhome.php 

=> http://www.apple-collection.com/HTMjeux/Sorcellerie.htm


----------



## adblock (3 Mars 2012)

Un Tandy, devinez mon âge... en tapant  de temps à autre, ça fonctionnait

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Un Tandy, devinez mon âge... en tapant  dessus de temps à autre, ça fonctionnait


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mars 2012)

Amstrad CPC 6128


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2012)

adblock a dit:


> Un Tandy, devinez mon âge...



Ben ça, ça dépend quel Tandy ? un TRS80 ? Model 1, model 2, model 3, autre (préciser) ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2012)

J'ai débuté avec un PC et Windows XP. Je ne me souviens plus des spécifications techniques mais ça n'était pas un foudre de guerre.


----------



## JPTK (3 Mars 2012)

Avec un ZX sinclair


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Thomson MO 5. Une pure merde. De quoi vous dégoûter de l'informatique à tout jamais.


----------



## tatouille (4 Mars 2012)




----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Avec un ZX sinclair



Moi aussi, quoi que je me plaise à penser que ceci : (138 octets de mémoire)




Puis cela (environ 1 Ko de mémoire, lecteur de cartes magnétiques pour la mémoire "de masse") :




Qui ont précédé le ZX81 soient mes véritables débuts en informatique !

à noter qu'en &#8364; constant, le prix de la TI 59 additionné à celui de la PC 100C (son imprimante) équivalait peu ou prou à 1000 &#8364; actuels quand je les ai acheté :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2012)

Je l'ai peut-être déjà dit, mais moi ça a été très tardif : un machin sous celeron 500, avec un disque de 10Go et, je crois 64mo de ram. Windows 98 + un SE que je n'ai jamais réussi à installer proprement. Une cousine avait fait la connerie de me réinstaller le système qui était sans doute déjà installé. J'ai commencé direct avec des coups de fil à la hotline. Et j'ai découvert les joies des problèmes mixtes matériels/logiciels avec cette bécane. 
- la ram ne suffisait pas pour faire tourner l'antivirus que l'on m'avait refilé -> changement d'antivirus pour AVP, ancêtre de Kaspersky et ajout de ram. 
- des fuites de ram  sous 98 SE qui étrangement ont cessé avec le changement de DD. 
-  tous les problème de 98SE réglés quand j'ai installé ce système direct et non en mise à jour. Ça m'a fâché avec le principe de la mise à jour. Leopard m'a fait le même coup sur Mac. 


La machine est passée : 
- à 320 Mo de ram
- à 20go de DD 
S'est vu octroyer : 
- un combo lecteur  / graveur de cd
- même chose en DVD un peu plus tard. 


Elle a connu : 
- windows 98, 98SE, ME (pas si pourri que ça) et XP. Pas testé 2000. 
- BeOS
- RedHat (sympa), Mandrake, Mandriva (jamais marché correctement), Ubuntu et pas mal d'autre truc (Knoppix, BSD, et même par exemple Open Solaris - l'a pas traîné, celui-là). 


Partitionnée,  repartionnée. 


Encore eu quelques portables sous Windows, qui n'ont malheureusement jamais réussi à faire tourner correctement un Linux (le wifi et la mise en veille non opérationnels à chaque fois). Ça m'a donné le temps de le dégoûter profondément de ZardoZ et de ses forums de gamerZ. 
Palm m'a fait réaliser qu'on pouvait faire un système simple, direct, économe et que MS se foutait vraiment de notre gueule. 
Mac m'a donné la même chose avec le duo Tiger/PPC. 
Depuis Intel, ça se complique et ça de dégrade.


----------



## pulsaracat (4 Mars 2012)

Amstrad cpc464 (couleur) a cassette. 64Ko de Ram !!
Ah la programmation en basic...et Sorcery ...et Fruity Frank.
Je l'ai encore dans mon grenier, il me reste même quelques cassettes de jeu. Faudra que j'essaie de le faire tourner un de ces quatres


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2012)

zags a dit:


> Par hasard je découvre (et déterre) ce vieux topic
> 
> 
> *Wizardry*



Ah que de souvenirs ...... :love:

Des heures à jouer à Wizardry sur un Mac Plus (qui avait remplacé mon tout premier ordi, qui était un mac 512Ke)

_A la fin, les équipes était tellement balèzes qu'on descendait directement chez Werdna grâce à un Malor, on lui envoyait directement un ou deux Tilotowait ... et hop, retour à la base avec l'amulette _

Y'avait Shadowgate, aussi ......


----------



## zags (4 Mars 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ah que de souvenirs ...... :love:
> 
> Des heures à jouer à Wizardry sur un Mac Plus (qui avait remplacé mon tout premier ordi, qui était un mac 512Ke)
> 
> ...



J'aimerai bien émuler ce je sous Mac OS X.

Je ne suis plus jeu du tout, mais pour celui-là je ferai volontier une exception ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h57 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Ah que de souvenirs ...... :love:
> 
> Des heures à jouer à Wizardry sur un Mac Plus (qui avait remplacé mon tout premier ordi, qui était un mac 512Ke)
> 
> ...




Sur un Mac Plus ?... ouahou, les graphiques devaient être vachement avancés ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

J'ai débuté avec ce genre de machine NCR, pour le journal comptable d'un hôtel en 1967


----------



## zags (4 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> J'ai débuté avec ce genre de machine NCR, pour le journal comptable d'un hôtel en 1967




J'étais presque tenté de poser la question "c'est électronique ou mécanique ?"  ;-)


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

1 CPC 464 Schneider.
2 Amiga 1000
3 EURO PC 8088 DOS
4 IBM 80286 DOS
5 Compaq 80486 WIN 3.1
6 Portable Toshiba Pentium 2 WIN 95 WIN 98
7 Dell quadricoeur de bureau. VISTA WIN 7
--------------------------------------------------
8 MBP 2010 SL LION
9 IMAC 21 2011 SL LION


JM


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Belle machine Xond !!

Moi j'ai vraiment débuté avec l'Alice de chez matra vers 1983 ou 1984 je sais plus trop. Puis j'ai acheté un Mac Classic en 1991. Et depuis que des Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

zags a dit:


> J'étais presque tenté de poser la question "c'est électronique ou mécanique ?"  ;-)



C'est encore mécanique, juste après les cartes perforées. On avait le journal complet, la bande de contrôle, les fiches individuelles, c'était mieux que la comptabilité américaine sur papier.

N'empêche que cela nous a ouvert les portes vers l'électronique, venue ensuite, comme celle ci








Powerdom a dit:


> Belle machine Xond !!
> 
> Moi j'ai vraiment débuté avec l'Alice de chez matra vers 1983 ou 1984 je sais plus trop. Puis j'ai acheté un Mac Classic en 1991. Et depuis que des Mac.



On peut voir le chemin parcouru 

Au travail, que des IBM compatible ...
Au sport que des Mac dont celui ci pour débuter 






J'ai aimé bosser avec cette machine


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2012)

zags a dit:


> J'étais presque tenté de poser la question "c'est électronique ou mécanique ?"  ;-)





Xondousan a dit:


> C'est encore mécanique



Ben disons que c'est "électro-mécanique", plutôt, lors de mes premières années dans l'assurance, entre 1970 et mon départ pour le service militaire, en 1973, nous avions des calculateurs mécaniques, comme celui ci, qui fonctionnaient eux, complètement à l'huile de coude !


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mars 2012)

Dire que ma première machine ressemblait à ça ^^  Je me sens jeune là ^^ Je fais figure d'intrus non? ^^ 





Cependant le premier ordi touché  fut un  des HP Vectra de l'Education Nationale.

PS: On dénotera un goût précoce pour les ordis blancs et/ou gris qui se poursuit avec l'alu de ma machine actuelle ^^


----------



## zags (4 Mars 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Dire que ma première machine ressemblait à ça ^^  Je me sens jeune là ^^ Je fais figure d'intrus non? ^^




"N'oublies jamais qu'un jour les grands chênes ont été un gland" ^^


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mars 2012)

Pas mal la citation ^^


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2012)

pulsaracat a dit:


> Sorcery ...
> Je l'ai encore dans mon grenier, il me reste même quelques cassettes de jeu. Faudra que j'essaie de le faire tourner un de ces quatres



Ah ça pour tourner, elle tournait, quand ça plantait pas... :sleep:

N'empêche que Sorcery et Head over heels, c'était les meilleures jeux du monde, même si le 2e était impossible à finir !! :hein: Il existe une version native sur mac d'ailleurs


----------



## Rémi M (4 Mars 2012)

Débuté à mon plus jeune âge, dès mes 7 ans sous le Macintosh SE ! 

Un cadeau de mon cher père, il ne l'aimait pas voir éteint, et voulait encore moins s'en séparer.


----------



## ziommm (4 Mars 2012)

Perso j'ai débuté avec un PC de récup, j'avais 13 ans. C'était une tour P3 slot 700mhz, 64mo de RAM, une ATI Rage 128 (qui était encore une bonne carte à l'époque) et un HDD de 8go, dans un boitier style "produit blanc".

Je lui en ai fait voir de toutes les couleurs, je l'ai démonté et remonté un nombre incalculable de fois, et installé tous les OS qui me sont passé sous la main. C'est comme ça que j'ai tout appris. 

Puis j'ai enchainé avec un presario 700 (mais ça ne m'amusait pas beaucoup les portables), récup aussi, on était encore moins riche qu'aujourd'hui à l'époque, et je n'avais pas encore rendu mes parents accro à internet . 

Et puis bah quelques configs faites maison quand j'ai eu l'âge de bosser en tant qu'étudiant. Le Mac n'est venu que dernièrement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2012)

zags a dit:


> "N'oublies jamais qu'un jour les grands chênes ont été un gland" ^^





DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pas mal la citation ^^



Cela dit, certains le sont resté &#8230; C'est là tout le problème !


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, certains le sont resté  C'est là tout le problème !


----------



## iMacounet (4 Mars 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé sur un ... Performa 6200 donné par mon oncle, puis un Amstrad (Je sais plus le quel) puis un HP T 3000 acheté par mon père,

Puis je me suis acheté mon premier Mac (un iMac G3 il ya environ 3 ans) puis j'ai continué, jusqu'a avoir mon actuel iMac.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

J'ai eu un 5200. L'ancêtre de l'imac tout en un. Belle machine.


----------



## iMacounet (4 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai eu un 5200. L'ancêtre de l'imac tout en un. Belle machine.


J'en ai eu un, en version beige.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'en ai eu un, en version beige.


Pourquoi "en version beige", c'était la seule couleur, il n'y avait pas d'autre version !


----------



## tatouille (4 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai eu un 5200. L'ancêtre de l'imac tout en un. Belle machine.



oui le 5200 belle machine si tu aimes l'elec c'etait un peu le meme kif qu'un amiga 500


----------



## Lio70 (4 Mars 2012)

Commodore 128.

J'avais 16 ans. Je programmais surtout des jeux en Basic.
17 ans plus tard, contrairement a tous mes PC et Mac, il fonctionnait toujours, avec sa datassette. J'en ai fait cadeau a un geek collectionneur.


----------



## lilomine (4 Mars 2012)

Un Texas Instrument TI99/A avec 3Mhz de puissance!


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi "en version beige", c'était la seule couleur, il n'y avait pas d'autre version !



Oui les couleurs sont arrivées après. Il y en a eu un noir, mais c'était le 5400. Belle et rare machine.


----------



## Giulietta26 (5 Mars 2012)

Le premier ordinateur à la maison était un Apple II C et j'avais 8 ans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui les couleurs sont arrivées après. Il y en a eu un noir, mais c'était le 5400. Belle et rare machine.



Pas "un", "deux", le 5400 "anthracite" (nom officiel de cette couleur), un de mes amis en a eu un, pour ma part, après un un 5300/100, puis un 5500/225 beiges tous deux, j'ai eu un 5500/275 anthracite, full options. C'est vrai qu'il avait de la gueule &#8230; Éteint, parce qu'une fois allumé, la qualité minable de son écran (c'était un 15 pouces, mais l'image affichée n'en faisait que 13,2, comme sur toutes les machines de la série 5xx0, si mes souvenirs sont bons, et en 1024x768, on n'avait droit qu'à de l'affichage en 16 bits, pour avoir du 24 bits, fallait se contenter de 832x624) gâchait un poil l'impression 

Cela dit, le 5500 avait un énorme avantage sur toutes les autres machines de la série : il avait une carte vidéo, lui, certes modeste, une ATI Rage II avec 4 Mo de VRam, mais en activant les extensions ATI, la performance globale de la machine prenait 30% de mieux, ce qui, conjugué aux 10 Mhz de mieux de la carte mère (50 Mhz contre 40 pour le 5400) rendait le 5500/275 presque deux fois plus rapide que le 5400/200.

Après, une fois que je lui ai adjoint une carte Sonnet G3/400 L2, il pouvait, sur le plan performances, faire jeu égal avec un iMac G3/350, qualité d'image en moins.


----------



## ficelle (5 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben disons que c'est "électro-mécanique", plutôt, lors de mes premières années dans l'assurance, entre 1970 et mon départ pour le service militaire, en 1973, nous avions des calculateurs mécaniques, comme celui ci, qui fonctionnaient eux, complètement à l'huile de coude !



J'ai la même sur mon buffet de salon et ça impressions toujours


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2012)

ficelle a dit:


> J'ai la même sur mon buffet de salon et ça impressions toujours



 C'est quoi, comme style, ton salon ? :affraid:


----------



## iMacounet (5 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi "en version beige", c'était la seule couleur, il n'y avait pas d'autre version !


Au temps pour moi, la version noire est un Performa 5400 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Au temps pour moi, la version noire est un Performa 5400 !



Même pas, le Performa 5400 n'a existé qu'en beige, le noir, c'était un PowerMacintosh 5400 !


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Mars 2012)

Différence entre Performa et Power Macintosh? La couleur?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Différence entre Performa et Power Macintosh? La couleur?



Non, il y a eu des PowerMac 5400 de la même couleur que leur homologue "Performa", la différence, c'étaient les options (un Performa doté de la carte d'acquisition vidéo E/S coutait au final plus cher que le PowerMac qui lui en était doté d'office) et le prix (plus l'inscription en façade, "PowerMacintosh", ça fait plus  classe que "Performa", ça s'est pas mal ressenti sur les prix de l'occasion à l'époque). Pour le modèle suivant (le 5500), la question ne s'est pas posé, il n'a simplement pas existé en version "Performa".


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Mars 2012)

Ok. 

je comprends pourquoi Jobs a simplifié la gamme. ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ok.
> 
> je comprends pourquoi Jobs a simplifié la gamme. ^^



On peut dire ça, par exemple, si les Apple Centers avaient existé en 1996 (juste avant le retour de Steve, donc), tu aurais pu te porter acquéreur (et là je ne parle que des Mac) de :

- Un Performa 6300,
- un Performa 5260,
- un Performa 5270, 
- un Performa 5400,
- un PowerMac 5400,
- un Performa 6400,
- un Performa 6410,
- un Performa 6420,
- un Performa 6360,
- un Performa 5280,
- un PowerMac 7215,
- un PowerMac 5260,
- un PowerMac 7600,
- Un PowerMac 8200,
- un PowerMac 6300,
- un PowerMac 6400,
- Un PowerMac 4400,
- un PowerBook 550c,
- un PowerBook 190/190cs,
- un PowerBook 1400c/cs,
- un PowerBook 500 with PPC,
- un PowerBook Duo 2300c,
- un PowerBook 5300,
- un Workgroup server 8550,
- un Network server 500,
- un Network server 700.

Soit pas moins de 26 modèles (et encore, pour les Mac de bureau, ne s'agit-il que des modèles *sortis* en 96, parce qu'il y avait aussi 18 des modèles sortis en 95 encore au catalogue, et surement aussi 2 ou 3 de 1994) !


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Mars 2012)

Ouais je regardais justement MacTracker... ça fout les jetons on se croirait chez Dell ou HP


----------



## crazy_c0vv (6 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais plus si j'ai posté ici, mais voilà le premier ordi que j'ai eu :

- Athlon 900mhz
- 128Mb ram DDR
- 40Gb de disque dur
- GeForce2 MX400 64Mb 
- Carte mère Asus 
- Windows Me, assez vite changé pour 98 se.

Le tout venait avec un bon vieil écran cathodique. J'ai eu cet ordi assez tard comme vous pouvez le constater...

A l'époque on avait faillit prendre un iMac (c'était l'époque des G3) mais j'avais refusé... parce qu'on ne pouvait pas jouer avec !

Et le combo iMac + PS2 était trop cher...

Maintenant avec le recul je me demande comment j'aurais évolué en informatique (j'en ai fait mon métier) si j'avais eu un Mac à cette époque...


----------



## ergu (6 Mars 2012)

Le premier ordi vraiment à moi que j'ai eu, c'était un 80x386 avec un DD de 120 Mo et deux lecteurs de disquette...
1991 ou 92, me souviens plus vraiment.

Mais avant, j'avais pas mal trusté l'AMSTRAD CPC 464 familial.
Et le premier ordi que mes doigts ont touché, c'était un Zx81 - en 81, justement - à l'époque, nos chats s'appelaient Basic, puis Microsoft (celui-là n'a pas vécu longtemps...)

Et les PC du lycée sur lesquels est vraiment née mon envie d'en faire mon métier étaient des... Je ne sais plus, un truc beige, avec des ventilos bruyants comme un boing (l'avion...) et pas de DD - il fallait sans arrêt jongler entre sa disquette perso et celle sur laquelle se trouvait le système.
C'tait marrant.

Quelque part entre l'AMSTRAD et le 386, des programmes en turbo pascal sur un vieil Apple II

Puis, des PC - en fait, toujours la même tour beige avec des composants achetés du côté de la gare de Lyon dedans.

Puis, des portables, PC toujours.

Premier mac en 2005 - un iBook G4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Premier mac en 2005 - un iBook G4.



Ah, il m'en reste deux, dans ma collec, dont un fabriqué début 2005, justement !


----------



## jogary (6 Mars 2012)

Oula :mouais: ....un goupil 64 ( 1989 ) avec un super tétris ( ^^) puis un apple ( lequel ? ) en 1990 ( celui qui ressemblait à une mini tour avec un tout petit écran ) ...et puis le reste...du pentium 66 au 286 Dx...etc...


----------



## Norvik (6 Mars 2012)

Idem Didier Guillon. Les début sur IBM dans les années 70, avec les jeux de cartes qu'il fallait ne pas renverser d
dans les couloirs
Puis un Amstrad, en 88 (quelques semaines) avant d'acheter un Mac SE, avec un disque dur interne de 20Mo, et une imprimante à aiguilles AppleWritter II, que j'emmenais chez mes clients dans des sacs. 
Équipé de Ragtime, cela a révolutionné la rédaction des rapports techniques à l'époque...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Équipé de Ragtime, cela a révolutionné la rédaction des rapports techniques à l'époque...



Ah Ragtime ! :love: Je dois encore avoir le jeu de disquettes d'une version 3.2 quelque part, faudrait que je le ré-installe sur un de mes vieux bouzins sous système 7.X !


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> , et une imprimante à aiguilles AppleWritter II,



Les Apple writer c'étaient des lasers il me semble. 
On en avait deux au boulot, sous Mac os 8 et 9
Avant c'était des style writer, j'en ai encore une, et encore avant des images writer.
Mais ça commence à dater tout ça, je peux me tromper....


----------



## Alex666 (6 Mars 2012)

je dormais prêt d'une mainframe ibm de 3m de long et qui avalait des carte perforées ! foutez ce topic au bar...


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mars 2012)

ficelle a dit:


> J'ai la même sur mon buffet de salon et ça impressions toujours


J'ai le meme aussi, héritage de mon grand-père qui tenait un cabinet d'expert-comptable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les Apple writer c'étaient des lasers il me semble.
> On en avait deux au boulot, sous Mac os 8 et 9
> Avant c'était des style writer, j'en ai encore une, et encore avant des images writer.
> Mais ça commence à dater tout ça, je peux me tromper....



Nan, les laser, c'étaient des LaserWriter, les StyleWriter, c'étaient les jet d'encre (des Canon, en fait, sauf peut-être quelques HP sur la fin), et les ImageWriter les imprimantes à aiguilles ! AppleWriter, ça n'a jamais existé.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, les laser, c'étaient des LaserWriter, les StyleWriter, c'étaient les jet d'encre (des Canon, en fait, sauf peut-être quelques HP sur la fin), et les ImageWriter les imprimantes à aiguilles ! AppleWriter, ça n'a jamais existé.



J'ai bien un videowriter... euh ! Désolé, non, ça c'est une impasse technologique de Philips  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai bien un videowriter... euh ! Désolé, non, ça c'est une impasse technologique de Philips  ...
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3025/2319047647_fd55f32e4f.jpg



Bof  moi, j'ai une Lady Writer, c'est plus fun !


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On peut dire ça, par exemple, si les Apple Centers avaient existé en 1996 (juste avant le retour de Steve, donc), tu aurais pu te porter acquéreur (et là je ne parle que des Mac) de :
> 
> - Un Performa 6300,
> - un Performa 5260,
> ...



Et le PowerMac 7500 alors ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mars 2012)

1er ordi apple //c :je l'ai toujours au fin fond de mon garage (il a été conçu dans un endroit de ce genre après tout!)

1er Mac iMac 1998

jamais acheté de PC...


----------



## zags (8 Mars 2012)

Quand j'y pense ...
Apple II ...
Atari 520STE
386SX25
386DX33
et toute la ribambelle jusqu'au P4
puis MacBook SL
puis MacBook Pro Lion


J'ai un vague souvenir, autour de l'Apple II, d'une console avec Pong et deux manette. On la branchait sur la télé ..... il me semble (pas sûr) directement sur la prise antenne.

Egalement un vague souvenir de Merlin ;-) ... mais bon, on peut peut être pas dire que c'était un "ordinateur" ... quoique .. ;-)


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof  moi, j'ai une Lady Writer, c'est plus fun !



Je m'incline ...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Mars 2012)

bonsoir,
j'ai débuté sur les Atari 1040 ST de quelques amis,
puis quelques heures sur un Amiga !
ensuite un 486 DX4 vers 1992 et mon premier imac en l'an 2000 ! (enfin !)
par la suite pour mieux comprendre cet univers j'ai eu pas mal de mac LC III
et divers Performa (donnés aux écoles).
PatrickJJ


----------



## maverick1993 (10 Mars 2012)

bonjour
oulaaa je n'étais pas encore né, ou alors j'étais encore tout petit lorsque tous ces ordinateurs ont eu leur succès,:rose: je connais surtout les nouvelles générations...
J'ai commencé avec l'ibook G4 de mon papa, puis l'imac a rapidement fait son apparition à la maison.


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

Quelqu'un a t-il joué avec ceci:





c'est un MegaPC d'ibm sur lequel on pouvait jouer au jeux de megadrive !


----------



## iMacounet (10 Mars 2012)

maverick1993 a dit:


> bonjour
> oulaaa je n'étais pas encore né, ou alors j'étais encore tout petit lorsque tous ces ordinateurs ont eu leur succès,:rose: je connais surtout les nouvelles générations...
> J'ai commencé avec l'ibook G4 de mon papa, puis l'imac a rapidement fait son apparition à la maison.


De même, mais je me suis interessé à ces vieux trucs  De ce fait j'ai appris deux/trois trucs en basic sur un thomson mo5 et un to8  J'ai également tapoté sur un IIc et sur un IIe il ya pas très longtemps ...


----------



## Le docteur (10 Mars 2012)

Moi j'étais à la fac à cette époque. Mais, étrangement je ne m'intéressais pas aux ordinateurs. J'ai commencé dans les années 2000 à cause de l'essor d'Internet.
Bizarrement je fais figure de techno addict et je dépatouille souvent des gens qui ont des problèmes avec leurs PC, y compris mon père qui a bossé sur des Unix...


----------



## macpan (10 Mars 2012)

Amstrad CPC 464 écran à tube cathodique monochrome, en 1980 je crois, avec lecteur de cassettes audio (trop cher le lecteur de disquettes)...
Puis compaq portable (monochrome, windows 3.1, floppy disc..)
Puis MAC (IBook G3 etc...)


----------



## seb-bbl (12 Mars 2012)

Le premier ordi de la maison quand j'étais gosse fut un Tandy MC-10.
Je me suis vraiment fait les dents sur un 286 de récup sous DOS.


----------



## GrayStorm (12 Mars 2012)

Hou là, c'est de l'archéologie là !

A la maison, le premier a été un Atari 800XL acheté par mes parents à la Foire de Paris. Ca a été magique ! 
Puis chez les potes, C-64 et TI99-4A principalement.
Avec mes sous ensuite, l'Atari 1040ST que j'ai adoré (il en a bavé celui là). Avec le recul est-ce que j'aurais préféré l'Amiga ? Allez savoir ...

Après le trajet est plus commun, 386-486-etc ... jusqu'au MBP l'année dernière et mac mini en ce début d'année en passant par un powerbook G4 titanium vers 2003.


----------



## andr3 (13 Mars 2012)

ZX81 > Spectrum 48K > C-64 > Atari 1040 ST > PC ... et maintenant MBA late 2011 13".


----------



## crazy_c0vv (13 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t-il joué avec ceci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jamais joué avec cette machine, par contre j'ai joué au Roi Lion sur SNES !
Je ne l'ai jamais terminé, il est bien trop dur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2012)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Avec mes sous ensuite, l'Atari 1040ST que j'ai adoré (il en a bavé celui là). Avec le recul est-ce que j'aurais préféré l'Amiga ? Allez savoir ...


Si tu étais fan de musique, d'interfaces midi et tout le toutim, tu n'as aucun regret à avoir ... l'Atari 1040 ST dépassait de loin l'Amiga.


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t-il joué avec ceci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, amstrad mega PC


----------



## bpug (14 Mars 2012)

Pour moi, un Mac 512 acheté fin 1985 et converti en Mac plus début 86, mais ce qui avait le plus impressionné mes rencontres de l'époque cétait une crouille calculatrice, sans mémoire, sans racine carrée achetée en 1972 pour un prix équivalent à 1000  aujourdhui. À cette époque HP sortait déjà une calculatrice scientifique dont le prix sélèverait à plus de 3000  aujourdhui, mais trop couteuse pour moi. En 72 on ne parlait pas encore d'ordinateurs personnels.


----------



## Hurrican (16 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si tu étais fan de musique, d'interfaces midi et tout le toutim, tu n'as aucun regret à avoir ... l'Atari 1040 ST dépassait de loin l'Amiga.


Alors là çà va être la guerre ! :love:
L'Amiga était au contraire à des années lumières en avance sur le ST !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Alors là çà va être la guerre ! :love:
> L'Amiga était au contraire à des années lumières en avance sur le ST !



Mais non, ça ne va pas être la guerre !

Si tu parles du chipset son de l'Amiga et l'utilisation pour la première fois de sons digitalisés au lieu d'algorithmes, c'est vrai, l'Amiga est en avance...

Par contre, pour le "pilotage" de synthés, l'Atari possédait déjà une prise midi et un certain nombre de logiciels de séquençages avant l'Amiga.

Et comme j'utilisais l'Atari uniquement pour piloter des synthés, c'est la raison pour laquelle je le trouvais plus adapté :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Alors là çà va être la guerre ! :love:
> L'Amiga était au contraire à des années lumières en avance sur le ST !





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais non, ça ne va pas être la guerre !
> 
> Si tu parles du chipset son de l'Amiga et l'utilisation pour la première fois de sons digitalisés au lieu d'algorithmes, c'est vrai, l'Amiga est en avance...
> 
> ...



Ben de toute façon, ce sont les mêmes qui ont conçu les deux : Sam et Jack Tramiel et Shiraz Shizvy, l'Amiga avait un système plus évolué, mais le ST était lui en avance sur le plan matériel (même si son chipset son était une daube), l'un dans l'autre, ça se valait, sauf quand il était question de domaines comme la musique,mais aussi la PAO (les imprimantes laser d'Atari étaient top, à l'époque, et elles coûtaient deux fois moins cher que des concurrentes moins bonnes qu'elles) et la CAO (orientée architecture) ou la gestion &#8230; Quel dommage que les ingés système de chez Atari aient été des glands sur le plan de l'organisation, sinon, les ST/TT auraient eu leur chance, avec des softs comme Calamus, ZZ Volume ou Cubase, ou encore GestIntégrale, la suite logicielle de gestion (compta, paie, stocks et facturation) &#8230; Le genre de softs qui manquait à l'Amiga pour le rendre vraiment crédible !


----------



## WinMac (17 Mars 2012)

wouah! çà fait loin tout çà 
alors mon premier ordi de la maison était un Thomson T07 si je me souviens bien du chiffre. je jouais au ping-pong avec un prog que j'avais moi-même créé à l'aide d'un bouquin lol
ensuite un pc de je sais plus qui (chez les Hollandais, Tulipe ?) sans DD mais avec de grandes disquettes vinyle souple..
puis plus tard un pc de chez NEC avec un DD de hyper grosse capacité : 750 mo  et des plus petites disquettes en taille de 1.24 mo... enfin dans ce genre me souviens plus trop elles sont dans une malle au grenier 
et divers pc de + en + puissant et équipés, win 4..., win 95, win 98, win xp, etc, etc... jusqu&#8217;à enfin rencontrer l'Amour avec mon Mac Pro en mars 2007 suivi de mon MacBookPro 17" tout conservant toujours en secours D) un portable (transportable lol) pc actuellement renouvelé par un ASUS 18,4" sous Seven depuis 15 jours avec lequel je tape actuellement ce post.
oilà en gros ma vie ordi perso; quant à la vie professionnelle -----> pc seven, parc entreprise oblige... 
et puis mon iPhone4 que j'utilse beaucoup pour Tweeter


----------



## Hurrican (17 Mars 2012)

Suis pas du tout d'accord. L'Amiga avait un OS 100 fois plus évolué, son chipset était en avance sur son temps, et si on parle de solutions, même musicales, je rappellerais aux fans du ST que tous les grands studios utilisaient des Amiga et pas des ST. Que ce soit pour le pilotage des instruments ou la génération de pistes. Celui qui l'a mis le plus en évidence puisque tout son spectacle et ses instruments étaient gérés par 3 Amiga sur scène c'est JM Jarre. 
Et question vidéo il n'y a jamais eu photo. Combien de films et de séries réalisées sur Atari ? 
Moi je peux en citer un paquet créées sur Amiga. La série la plus connue c'est Babylon 5 évidemment, il ya eu Seaquest aussi, et le film Jurassic Park a vu toute la modélisation 3D faite avec Lightwave sur une série d'Amiga en cluster (ben oui cet OS permettait déjà de mettre des machines en cluster à l'époque). Le rendu final a été calculé sur Silicon Graphic en revanche, l'Amiga ne disposant que de PowerPC 604 au mieux.

Bref, cette machine était très en avance. Sur tous les plans. Son défaut, car il en avait un, c'est que ses concepteurs étaient persuadés que leur machine, de par sa supériorité intrinsèque allait s'imposer. Ils ont complètement zappé le développement d'outils de tous les jours. Et si l'Amiga a eu des jeux en pagaille et des softs pros de très haut niveau (la Nasa a utilisé des Amiga jusqu'au début des années 2000...), il lui a toujours manqué une suite bureautique simple et efficace, des outils simples et bon marché.
Sans compter que Tramiel a été mis dehors par cet escroc d'Irvin Gould, qui a bloqué les développements, et pompé Commodore jusqu'à la moelle, avant de faire transférer le siège aux Barbades pour éviter une enquête aux USA sur ses malversations. Un seul homme, quoi que, deux si on considère son compère Mehdi Ali, ont quand même réussi en 3 ans à faire passer le n° 2 mondial, d'une économie florissante à la faillite.  Je l'ai encore en travers de la gorge cet épisode.
PS pour Pascal : l'inventeur de l'Amiga, ne t'en déplaise, c'est Jay Miner. Tramiel n'a fait que récupérer la machine et la commercialiser.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

WinMac a dit:


> puis plus tard un pc de chez NEC avec un DD de hyper grosse capacité : 750 mo



Ah ben oui, moi, mon premier disque dur, celui de mon Atari 1040STf, il faisait &#8230; 20 Mo, plus tard, dans la SSII où j'ai découvert le Mac, le disque dur du Mac IIcx qu'on m'avait attribué, lui, il était plus gros : 40 Mo, et aujourd'hui, j'ai dans ma collection un des tous premiers "ultra-portables" d'Apple : un PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992, dont le disque dur (d'origine) a lui l'énorme capacité de 80 Mo, tandis que mon premier Mac à moi, un SE30 avait un disque de 40 Mo &#8230; En interne, mais là, j'étais à l'aise, parce que j'avais deux disques externes (SCSI) qui à eux deux totalisaient 130 Mo &#8230; 170 Mo en tout &#8230; J'avais la capacité de stockage d'un grand centre informatique de quelques années plus tôt (quand j'étais au lycée, en 1970, on avait un mini ordinateur (Ecole Nationale de Radiotechnique et d'Electricité Appliquée oblige) &#8230; De la taille d'une bonne armoire normande, un IBM 30 doté d'un disque dur de &#8230; 5 Mo (et d'un lecteur de disquettes souples de 8 pouces d'une capacité de 80 Ko chacune) 

Tiens, pour les nioubes de l'informatique : en 1 une disquette 8 pouces (80 Ko), en 2 une 5,25 pouces (160 ou 320 Ko), en 3 une 3,5 pouces ( de 360 Ko à 1,4 Mo), et juste au dessus de cette dernière, pour bien vous fixer l'échelle, un DVD (en bas, celle qui ressemble à la 3,5 pouces en plus grosse est un disque Bernouilli de Iomega) :


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mars 2012)

Dans mon IUT (que je vais bientôt quitter...), il y à une armoire-musée dans laquelle il y a un grille de mémoire, ou l'on vois distinctement les fils à l'air libre, qui s'entrecroisent. 

Cela ressemble à ça, dans le principe, même si celle de mon musée a un aspect plus artisanal, et est plus grande. 





_From_ Musée de l'Informatique

Et toc ! Tu peux remballer tes disquettes Pascal !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Et toc ! Tu peux remballer tes disquettes Pascal !



Peut-être, mais pas le disque dur de l'IBM 30, qui tournait lui aussi "à l'air libre", entrainé par une courroie de cuir en "8", et faisait à peu près le même bruit qu'une vieille scie électrique qui tourne à vide !

Cela dit, avant tout ça, il y avait encore ça, comme "mémoire de masse" (capacité 80 octets, en service depuis 1928, et jusque vers 1985 pour les dernières) :


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mars 2012)

Y-a aussi tout ça, même si le disque dur IBM n'est pas dans l'armoire (pas assez grande pour contenir le boitier transparent des disques)

 

J'ai mis l'appareil photo sur le bureau. Dès la prochaine occase, je photographie ce musée


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai mis l'appareil photo sur le bureau. Dès la prochaine occase, je photographie ce musée



Ah ben voilà, une idée qu'elle est bonne !



Hurrican a dit:


> je rappellerais aux fans du ST que tous les grands studios utilisaient des Amiga et pas des ST. Que ce soit pour le pilotage des instruments ou la génération de pistes. Celui qui l'a mis le plus en évidence puisque tout son spectacle et ses instruments étaient gérés par 3 Amiga sur scène c'est JM Jarre.



C'est curieux, parce que sur les photos que j'ai vu, moi, Jarre, il utilisait des ST (un "Mega ST4 et deux 1040, STf ou STe, je ne sais pas), pas des Amiga, et dans les studios, c'étaient des ST qu'on trouvait la plupart du temps, pour piloter les synthés, pas des Amiga, contrairement à ce que tu sembles penser !

Je vais même te dire qu'en 1990, quand les pouvoirs publics ont décidés d'informatiser la gestion du tunnel sous Fourvières, à Lyon, c'est pas avec des cartes mères d'Amiga, qu'ils l'ont fait, c'est avec des cartes mères de ST, de même, la première imprimante "3D", au CNRS de Strasbourg, vers 1991, ben c'est par un ST qu'elle était pilotée, pas par un Amiga.

Si je suis le premier à reconnaître que son système était en avance sur celui du ST, sur le plan matériel, l'Amiga accusait son âge, conçu deux ans avant le ST, il n'a pas bénéficié de certaines avancées technologiques qui ont profité à ce dernier, ce qu'illustre bien une catégorie un peu particulière de logiciels : les émulateurs Mac ! Sur Amiga, il y avait une perte minime de performance par rapport à un Mac+ ou un SE, sur le ST, ça tournait 20% plus vite que sur le vrai Mac, car sur le ST, le 68000 était entouré de 7 co-processeurs qui géraient la totalité de l'environnement périphérique à sa place (même clavier et souris étaient gérés par un co-processeur) !



Hurrican a dit:


> l'Amiga ne disposant que de PowerPC 604 au mieux.



Eh ho ! on se calme, là, on parle des Amiga de Commodore, les "500", ceux à base de Motorola 68000 à 8 Mhz, là, pas des "bitzas" concoctés plus tard par les fans !


----------



## GrayStorm (17 Mars 2012)

En fait l'Atari m'a surtout permis de poursuivre mon apprentissage de la programmation débutée sur le 800XL et le C64.
C'est surtout à ce niveau où je ne sais pas trop si l'Amiga proposait des outils et des langages comme j'en ai trouvé sur le ST. 
Du GFA Basic qui était quand même une merveille pour un débutant comme moi à l'époque au combiné C/Assembleur dont j'ai finalement poursuivi l'apprentissage sur PC/MS-DOS.

Avec le GFA, on pouvait quand même faire des balaises de programmes avec des perfs correctes (le grand jeu dans ST Mag était à chaque sortie d'une version du Basic de mesurer le temps d'exécution d'une boucle vide) et même, il me semble, l'interfacer avec des routines assembleurs au cas où. Plus le compilateur. C'était vraiment un bel outil.  

Est-ce qu'il existait un équivalent sur Amiga sur lequel j'imagine plutôt une prédominance forte du C et de l'assembleur ?

Sinon jamais vu de disquette 8'' mais sur le 800XL, j'avais le lecteur de disquette 5'1/4 ... si on voulait l'utiliser en double face, fallait découper la disquette au ciseau ou au cutter ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Avec le GFA, on pouvait quand même faire des balaises de programmes avec des perfs correctes (le grand jeu dans ST Mag était à chaque sortie d'une version du Basic de mesurer le temps d'exécution d'une boucle vide) et même, il me semble, l'interfacer avec des routines assembleurs au cas où. Plus le compilateur. C'était vraiment un bel outil.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il existait un équivalent sur Amiga sur lequel j'imagine plutôt une prédominance forte du C et de l'assembleur ?



Non, aucun équivalent au GFA sur l'Amiga, c'eut été inutile, vu que le GFA existait aussi en version Amiga ! 

Par contre, sur l'Atari, on avait un truc pour apprendre le C : l'interpréteur C, qui permettait d'exécuter directement des programmes C sans devoir les assembler, pour l'apprentissage, c'était au poil, on pouvait tester en "interprété", et compiler seulement une fois que c'était au point, comme en GFA (qui à partir de la version 3 ou 3,5, je ne sais plus trop, avait bénéficié d'un vrai compilateur, avec directives de compilation, linker, et gestion des appels aux API système.


----------



## Hurrican (17 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, parce que sur les photos que j'ai vu, moi, Jarre, il utilisait des ST (un "Mega ST4 et deux 1040, STf ou STe, je ne sais pas), pas des Amiga, et dans les studios, c'étaient des ST qu'on trouvait la plupart du temps, pour piloter les synthés, pas des Amiga, contrairement à ce que tu sembles penser !



Hé bien tu as tort. Il a effectivement utilisé pendant une période des MegaST. Mais très rapidement ce sont bien des Amiga qu'il a utilisé sur scène. Il permettaient de gérer plus facilement la complexité de la scène. L'orgue laser, piloter les jeux de lumière, etc...

Pour ce qui est du hard, et des émulateurs, tu te plantes gravement. L'Amiga avait non seulement un chipset encore plus étendu que celui du ST mais bien plus performant (si tu veux je peux te lister toutes les puces, je les ai assez programmé, mais il y en avait plus d'une douzaine, entre Lisa, Agnus, le Blitter, le Copper, Gayle, Alice, Gary, Bridgette, Akiko, Paula etc...). Il ne lui manquait que la sortie MIDI en standard pour écraser le pauvre ST au niveau matériel. Entre parenthèses le clavier et la souris aussi étaient gérés par une puce externe (CIA). Et question émulateur, je me marrais toujours d'avoir un mac plus rapide que les vrais mac. Avec mon ShapeShifter puis plus tard Fusion (virtualisation...), j'étais entre 20% et 40% plus rapide qu'un mac équivalent au niveau hard. Le multitâche préemptif de l'Amiga faisait merveille à ce niveau.
Pour ce qui est des 2 ans d'écart entre le hard de l'Amiga et celui du ST encore tout faux, ils ont été développés en parallèle, à partir du Lorraine. L'Amiga a été présenté dans sa version 1000 en décembre 1984 et livré à partir de juillet 1985, le ST pour essayer de leur couper l'herbe sous le pied a été livré en juin 1985... (il y avait un procès entre Atari et Commodore qui avait racheté Amiga Corp. à propos justement du Lorraine).
Bizarrement, le point faible de l'Amiga était aussi un de ses points forts. A savoir le graphisme. La gestion en bitplanes des écrans était très avantageuse sur un tas de points, presque idéale en 2D, mais catastrophique pour la gestion 3D. Dès que les premiers jeux genre Doom sont sortis, l'Amiga avait du mal à les faire tourner, parce qu'il fallait faire une conversion gourmande en calculs. Il y a bien eu des ruses qui ont permis finalement de faire ce que Carmack avait estimé impossible, mais avoir une puce 3D et des modes graphiques chunky était la seule solution pour sortir de là. On a jamais eu le temps de voir le chipset AAA sortir. 
Le seul domaine où l'Atari a vraiment surpassé l'Amiga c'est au niveau de l'utilisation en tant que machine professionnelle. Il avait une bibliothèque d'applications sérieuses que l'Amiga ne possédait que dans le domaine graphique (puis musicale plus tard avec Bars & Pipes par exemple). En PAO, en machine bureautique pas chère, il était vraiment bien.

Au fait, j'en ai toujours deux, un A1200 et un A4040. :love:  J'ai juste un souci pour retrouver des écrans qui supportent la fréquence vidéo de base et sont capables d'afficher de la haute résolution par ailleurs. :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Hé bien tu as tort. Il a effectivement utilisé pendant une période des MegaST. Mais très rapidement ce sont bien des Amiga qu'il a utilisé sur scène. Il permettaient de gérer plus facilement la complexité de la scène. L'orgue laser, piloter les jeux de lumière, etc...



Ah mais nan, je ne parle pas des jeux de lumière, je parle du pilotage des synthé, via l'interface midi des ST !

Cela dit, nous avons un autre point de désaccord sur les dates (les Tramiel ont racheté Atari à la Warner après avoir été virés de chez Commodore).

Quant aux comparaisons "matos", comparons ce qui est comparable, je sais qu'il y a eu florilège d'Amigas dopés avec des processeurs bien plus puissants que le 68000 8 Mhz des ST, mais moi, ce dont je parle, c'est des Amiga commercialisés dans la période 1985/1988, le modèle "500", parce que si tu vas par là, j'ai vu au milieu des années 90 des monstres faits à partir d'Ataris TT et de transputers T800 qui auraient ridiculisés n'importe quel Mac Pro actuel sur le plan performance, même si le T800 est largement dépassé aujourd'hui (il est de la même génération que les 68030-68040), la performance des machines qui l'emploient est proportionnelle à plus de 80% du nombre de processeurs, et des clusters de 50 à 100 T800, c'était facile à réaliser, et Atari avait travaillé pas mal dessus avant de se casser la gueule !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mars 2012)

Vous allez y arriver, ou on appelle la Police du Web ?


----------



## WinMac (17 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> avant tout ça, il y avait encore ça, comme "mémoire de masse" (capacité 80 octets, en service depuis 1928, et jusque vers 1985 pour les dernières) :


Super le musée  
C'est un marque page pour lire avec le nouvel iPad ?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Mars 2012)

Pascal, je n'ai pas dit que l'Amiga ne gérait que çà dans les concerts. J'ai dit que justement ils permettaient plus de choses dont gérer tout le reste, pas seulement la musique. C'ets pour çà à mon avis qu'il a changé par la suite.
Pour les perfs, je te parles des machines standard à base de 68000, 68020, 68030, etc... Si je t'ai parlé à un moment donné de PowerPC c'était juste pour dire que pour Jurassic Park ils avaient préféré utiliser des SiliconGraphics que les Amiga même si on avait pu les booster au max. Seule la modélisation avait été faite par un groupe de 16 Amiga et Lightwave si je me rappelle bien.
Quant aux dates, on peut refaire le film si tu veux, le fait que Tramiel ait racheté Atari à la Warner on est bien d'accord, mais çà ne change pas le fait que tout a été initié par Amiga Corp, qui a développé le Lorraine. Atari a même financé son développement (Jay Miner travaillait chez Atari avant). En 1984, Tramiel a racheté Atari, et Amiga Corp. a alors contacté Commodore pour se faire racheter. Commodore a payé Atari pour racheter le chipset du Lorraine et çà a donner un procès (une histoire de prix qui ne couvrait pas la licence mais juste le développement je crois). Mais rapidement Amiga Corp. a repris le développement du chipset, et Atari de son côté en a développé une version dérivée. Cà a donné l'Amiga 1000 et l'Atari 520ST (vendus à 1 mois d'intervalle). Et si tu veux discuter des dates jattends les tiennes. Les miennes sont non seulement officielles, mais j'étais aux présentations de sortie. J'ai été un des 1er possesseur d'A1000... Et quand je voyais les PC, leur DOS 3.0, leurs disquettes 5"1/4 de 360ko, leur bip et les graphismes inexistants, ma machine faisait l'effet d'un bon dans le futur. Je me rappelle encore la première démo de Marble Madness que j'ai lancé devant des collègues informaticiens en 1986. Tout le monde était stupéfait.   Je me demande encore comment le PC a pu s'imposer avec un tel retard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Pour les perfs, je te parles des machines standard à base de 68000, 68020, 68030
> 
> Ben moi, je ne parle que de celles à base de 68000, les ST n'ont jamais eu d'autres processeurs, et encore, avec un seul modèle à 16 Mhz, tous les autres à 8, et je ne te parle pas de l'Amiga 1000, mais du 500.
> 
> ...


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2012)

si vous venez en Silicon Valley je vous suggère de visiter http://www.computerhistory.org/

http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/accession/102710643


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> qui se souvient encore des PC de marque Apricot, Zenith ou autres Wang ?



Moi M'sieur !  Les pubs téloche seulement (faut pas déconner non plus hein... ). Pour Apricot et Wang. Zenith ça m'évoque plutôt des appareils photos made in USSR. 

Je crois bien qu'Apricot faisait dans le sponsoring des courses au large. Je crois me souvenir qu'il y a avait un cata Apricot. Avec un spi couleur... abricot tiens donc ! Très beau cela dit. 

Pour Wang ce nom chinois m'a toujours intrigué. Faut préciser qu'à l'époque la Chine n'était pas du tout ce qu'elle est devenue maintenant. C'était le Japon qui foutait les chocottes aux industriels européens et ricains.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------




Hurrican a dit:


> SiliconGraphics



Tiens encore un souvenir.  Pour détendre l'atmosphère...  

J'ai bossé à mes débuts dans un BE dont le patron avait voulu se lancer dans l'imagerie d'archi en 3D. Une décision bizarre à laquelle j'ai rien compris : c'était pas notre c&#339;ur de métier. Il avait acheté à prix d'or je ne sais plus quel  logiciel pourrave qu'un baveux de commercial à la mord moi l'n&#339;ud lui avait fourgué. Le type avait emporté le morceau sur les autres boîtes consultées en offrant la machine. Une SiliconGraphics. THE machine soit-disant. Mais celle-ci était vérolée. Je me suis même demandé si c'était pas une véritable arnaque : un PC de merde qui avait été implanté en lieu et place de la machine originale dans la coque custom siglée SiliconGraphics. 
Bref cette machine plantait sans arrêt. C'était tellement catastrophique que la diversification en imagerie 3D a fait long feu. Le gars qui était dessus passait tellement de temps à s'arracher les cheveux à longueur de journée que son taf devenait déficitaire pour la boîte... 

J'avais rebaptisé la machine SiliconGraphics en "ça déconne tragique" ! 
La patron en a eu vent. Il a pas aimé... :rateau:


----------



## Pyretux (19 Mars 2012)

Le premier ordi que j'ai pas mal trituré c'était un Macintosh IIx avec Wolfenstein 3D. J'avais 6 ans 
en console GameGear Sega et j'ai hérité de la NES de mon frère.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/accession/102710643



Turing Machine *Belt Mechanism* :love:


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> qui se souvient encore des PC de marque Apricot, Zenith ou autres Wang ?


Eh, oh, t'es pas le seul vieux con sur MacGé, je revendique aussi le statut. Et j'ai même du travailler sur Wang, môssieu. Comme poste 3270 avec un émulateur qui s'appelait Irma si mes souvenirs sont bons.
Et plus d'un a terminé avec une petite fumée s'échappant de la tour


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Zenith ça m'évoque plutôt des appareils photos made in USSR.



Il y a eu aussi (j'en ai eu 3, dont le TTL "série limitée commémorant les JO de 1980 à Moscou" ), mais le Zenith dont je parle, c'est Zenith Data Systems (Qui fut racheté par Bull avant de disparaitre). Je n'ai plus de machine de la marque, mais il me reste une petite sacoche de portable de chez eux, avec leur signature sur un rectangle de cuir cousu sur le rabat :






IVANOE a dit:


> Pour Wang ce nom chinois m'a toujours intrigué. Faut préciser qu'à l'époque la Chine n'était pas du tout ce qu'elle est devenue maintenant. C'était le Japon qui foutait les chocottes aux industriels européens et ricains.



Ben Wang (Roi en Mandarin, j'ai bossé sur un PC AT 386DX de la marque, sous Windows 3.11, un temps) c'était pas chinois, mais made in USA (come from Lowell, Massachusetts pour être précis), seul son créateur est né en chine, mais n'a créé son entreprise en 1951 qu'au terme de ses études à Harvard 



Romuald a dit:


> Eh, oh, t'es pas le seul vieux con sur MacGé, je revendique aussi le statut



Bon, va falloir qu'on crée un groupe social "Les Vieux Cons de MacGe", alors !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2012)

Toujours dans le domaine des pubs téloche, je me souviens aussi de la marque Goupil.

C'est pas le sujet mais c'est impressionnant la rapidité avec laquelle l'industrie informatique a été délocalisée d'Europe et des US vers l'Asie. Bien plus rapide que l'indus classique comme la métallurgie, les biens d'équipement ou le textile.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Vous allez y arriver, ou on appelle la Police du Web ?


Oh P.....  !!! Et dire que je suis la cause de tout ça !!!!


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oh P.....  !!! Et dire que je suis la cause de tout ça !!!!



Et ça te fait quoi d'avoir un tel pouvoir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oh P.....  !!! Et dire que je suis la cause de tout ça !!!!



Ah ben voilà, je me demandais qui il fallait bannir pour ce foutoir, c'est l'info qui me manquait !


----------



## Hurrican (19 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a eu aussi (j'en ai eu 3, dont le TTL "série limitée commémorant les JO de 1980 à Moscou" ), mais le Zenith dont je parle, c'est Zenith Data Systems (Qui fut racheté par Bull avant de disparaitre). Je n'ai plus de machine de la marque, mais il me reste une petite sacoche de portable de chez eux, avec leur signature sur un rectangle de cuir cousu sur le rabat.



Hé bien moi si ! Un 486SX25 portable couleur svp. Tournant sous Windows 3.11. En fait je l'ai gardé pendant un certain temps juste pour faire des manips de développement (aux tous débuts de Windows 95), et depuis il est là, il fait objet de collection. :rateau:

La machine que je regrette le plus, mine de rien, c'est une machine achetée en 1984 que j'ai vendue en parfait état aux débuts des années 2000, un Matra Alice 90, pas le petit Alice carré, mais le grand avec un vrai clavier mécanique et pas gomme sur la plupart des micros de cette époque. C'était une très bonne machine, parfaite pour l'initiation (livrée avec une excellente documentation élaborée par Nathan). Il lui a manqué un lecteur de disquette et une ouverture aux développeurs externe pour avoir le succès qu'elle méritait.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, va falloir qu'on crée un groupe social "Les Vieux Cons de MacGe", alors !


Pourquoi vieux ? Je me sens pas vieux. 

PS : Alors le 500 est sorti en 1987, 1 an 1/2 après le ST, son chipset avait encore plus évolué.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Pourquoi vieux ? Je me sens pas vieux.



je parlais à Romu !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Mars 2012)

Vlà les photos...
De l'époque où une vibration pouvait faire planter un ordi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Et ça te fait quoi d'avoir un tel pouvoir ?


 ... à vrai dire, ça m'horrifie un peu ! ... Quand je pense que, pas plus tard que hier, j'allais poster sur iGeneration que "Le Samsung Galaxy SII est de loin meilleur que l'iPhone 4s" j'aurais été involontairement responsable de la destruction totale et définitive de ce forum ! ... J'en tremble encore !

ps : sont quand même fortiches, Pascal77 et Hurrican !


----------



## Hurrican (19 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je parlais à Romu !


Je sais mais je voulais être intégré. :rateau:
Après tout, je dois bien avoir toutes les qualités requises, vu la définition du groupe.


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je sais mais je voulais être intégré. :rateau:
> Après tout, je dois bien avoir toutes les qualités requises, vu la définition du groupe.


You're welcome ! Moi non plus je ne me sens pas vieux, mais statistiquement parlant je suis quand même sur la pente descendante à moins de pulvériser le record de J. Calment


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> je suis quand même sur la pente descendante



Pente oh combien glissante


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2012)

Mon premier ordi, c'etait pas vraiment un ordi, c'etait un kit de prog avec un clavier 0 à 9 plus A à F et au dessus 4 afficheurs type "8888" c&#8217;était dans un étui style livre la marque c&#8217;était la chouette de mémoire.

Bien sur après est venu le luxueux Z80, c'etait déjà trop facile


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2012)

windows 95 ne supportait pas le son stereo, amiga, amstrad et autres depuis 8 ans... la preuve le nanard frontiste de base  toute nationalité confondue a fait le succes de Microsoft (les PC etaient tres chers en ce temps)


----------



## KERRIA (22 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

-GAMA 55 BullGénéral Electric en 1967....cartes perforées et tout et tout...mais bon...
-GOUPIL en 1982/83 tellement rusée la bête que à part du traitement de texte .....et attention   pas de souris..rien quoi, mais ça faisait pas drôle puisque personne n'en avait...
-MAC PLUS en 1984....lors d'une création de magasin rue de la Chaussée d'Antin à PARIS pour son lancement...un évènement......la bête est restée au moins 1 mois dans le bureau avant qu'elle ne me happe ( MAC PLUS avec lecteur de disquette 400ko + lecteur externe de disquette 40ko + imprimante matricielle 16 aiguilles + un combiné traitement de texte/tableur+le fameux MAC PAINT...) pensez donc ...une Rolls...pour environ 23 000,00 francs....ben oui c'était déjà cher...
-MAC SE en 1986...ouah...DD de 40 Mo....le pied....
-Après...à peu près tous les autres....avec les mises en réseau APPLE TALK génial non ?

Qu'est ce qu'on s'est bien amusé quand même....??!!!.....


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> You're welcome ! Moi non plus je ne me sens pas vieux, mais statistiquement parlant je suis quand même sur la pente descendante à moins de pulvériser le record de J. Calment


Prends ton temps et tu dépasseras Jeanne calmement.


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2012)

Avant le goupil j'avais bossé sur une station blanche équipée de pascal, turbo pascal  respect quand même


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> Avant le goupil j'avais bossé sur une station blanche équipée de pascal, turbo pascal  respect quand même


Ca remonte à (19) 77, non ?


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2012)

oh la, haut de gamme Romuald


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca remonte à (19) 77, non ?





naas a dit:


> oh la, haut de gamme Romuald



Rigolez, rigolez  N'empêche que si nous avons tous notre fête à Pâques, je suis le seul à pouvoir dire que ça n'est pas parce que c'est la fête des cloches !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je suis le seul à pouvoir dire que ça n'est pas parce que c'est la fête des cloches !


Non contant de pas pouvoir dire pourquoi, je n'ai même pas compris de quoi il s'agissais ... :rateau:


----------



## DLMHR (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour moi, le premier "contact" remonte à ma première année de lycée (1981-1982 ),  où l'on a déballé des Thomson (T09 je crois)... c là que j'ai découvert  le basic, en même temps que mon prof d'éco. sensé nous enseigner  l'informatique 
En 85 je pianote pour la première fois le clavier d'un mac et découvre au passage la laserwriter.
Mais j'avais pas les moyens de m'en offrir un... je récupère alors un Amstrad CPC 6128... et ses fameuses disquettes 3"...

Mais le véritable commencement se déroula en 1991 avec l'achat d'un Mac Classic couplé à une stylewriter.
Et c'est sur un écran 9" à 256 niveau de gris, 2 Mo de ram et 40 Mo de  DD, que j'ai fait mes gammes avec Word, Excel, Works, FileMaker,  Ragtime, Photoshop, Illustrator, Canvas, PageMaker, Xpress, Director, et  Hypercard... 
Et ce fut le début d'une nouvelle vie.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Mars 2012)

dolmenhir a dit:


> Et c'est sur un écran 9" à 256 niveau de gris, 2 Mo de ram et 40 Mo de  DD, que j'ai fait mes gammes avec Word, Excel, Works, FileMaker,  Ragtime, Photoshop, Illustrator, Canvas, PageMaker, Xpress, Director, et  Hypercard...
> Et ce fut le début d'une nouvelle vie.



Tout ça sur un écran de 9 pouces ! 

Moi, je dis respect ! 

Quand je sors le mien du placard, j'ai comme un problème d'habitudes de travail face à cet écran !
(Même si je ne m'en débarrasserais pour rien au monde... :love


----------



## DLMHR (24 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Tout ça sur un écran de 9 pouces !
> 
> Moi, je dis respect !
> 
> ...


Évidement, quand j'ai découvert la couleur sur un LCIII (mieux qu'un 475 car avec FPU)  avec écran 13" ce fut pas loin de l'extase... mince, il tournait quand même à 25 mhz et 512 ko de memoire video !!!
 Imaginez le pied de faire tourner Zoom et Artlantis


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2012)

dolmenhir a dit:


> un Mac Classic &#8230; Et c'est sur un écran 9" à 256 niveau de gris



Euuuh &#8230; Nan ! Le Mac Classic, c'est un écran 9 pouces à &#8230; 1 niveau de gris, c'est un écran noir et blanc, affichage "1 bit", comme tous les Mac à écran "9 pouces"* (qui utilisaient, amusante annecdote, le même modèle de tube vidéo que nos bon vieux minitels 1 et 2, dont un certain nombre fut retourné "vidéo out" à France Télécom avec un écran mort &#8230; Sur un Macintosh, après qu'il eut été procédé à un échange standard ) !

(*) Avant d'avoir une remarque, je précise que les Macintosh "Classic Color" et "Classic Color II" avaient un écran de 10 pouces !


----------



## DLMHR (26 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuh  Nan ! Le Mac Classic, c'est un écran 9 pouces à  1 niveau de gris, c'est un écran noir et blanc, affichage "1 bit"


C vrai... ma mémoire me joue des tours... c à cause du fait que j'utilisais les motifs tramés pour créer des nuances dans mes documents... 
A postériori, on pourrait penser que les millions de couleurs c presque un peu "too much"...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Mars 2012)

dolmenhir a dit:


> A postériori, on pourrait penser que les millions de couleurs c presque un peu "too much"...



Pour des motifs, sûrement...
Mais pour travailler les photos qui sont prises dans la vraie vie... il me semble tout de même que c'est pratique...


----------



## KERRIA (26 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

Oui dolmenhir mais pas Photoshop, Illustrator, Xpress on était en 256 niveaux de gris quand même !...Par contre il y avait MACDRAW à l'avènement du MAC SE...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Oui dolmenhir mais pas Photoshop, Illustrator, Xpress on était en 256 niveaux de gris quand même !



Pas à l'écran, même sur mes vieux portables, qui ont eux des écrans à niveaux de gris (16 niveaux de gris, l'équivalent de 256 couleurs, affichage 8 bits), je ne peux pas afficher 256 niveaux de gris (ce qui correspond à un affichage 16 bits quand même). L'écran ne pouvait qu'utiliser des trames pour simuler les gris, et il n'y avait pas 256 possibilités de trames.


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2012)

MOa mOssieur j'avais la carte chat mauve mOssieur sur mon Apple 2ème


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> MOa mOssieur j'avais la carte chat mauve mOssieur sur mon Apple 2ème


Itou avec un Apple II C


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> MOa mOssieur j'avais la carte chat mauve mOssieur sur mon Apple 2ème





mistik a dit:


> Itou avec un Apple II C



Ben oui, mais vous n'aviez pas :



KERRIA a dit:


> Photoshop, Illustrator, Xpress



Donc, pas la peine de faire les malins avec votre gato malva !


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2012)

pfff même pas mal   
et puis à l'époque je piratais sur la 23 piste moi mÔssieur


----------



## Arsiesys (27 Mars 2012)

Mon premier ordinateur :
Un Atari 520 STe, avec 512Ko de mémoire vive, et pas de disque dur. C'était en 1991.

Une vraie bombe, surtout pour la MAO.

Mon premier mac :
Macbook blanc late 2009, le 24 décembre 2009. Vieux motard que jamais, dit-on.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Mon premier ordinateur :
> *Un Atari 520 STe*, avec 512Ko de mémoire vive, et pas de disque dur. C'était en 1991.
> *Une vraie bombe, surtout pour la MAO.*


Et voilà ! C'est bien ce que j'avais dit plus haut !!!!!:love:


----------



## Arsiesys (27 Mars 2012)

Du coup j'ai remonté le sujet pour voir, je me doutais qu'il s'agissait de l'éternel combat Amiga / Atari. L'Atari était moins bon d'un point de vue technique / sonore, mais niveau hardware, il avait un énorme avantage : les deux prises midi in/out sur le coté.
Ajoutons à ça son prix... C'était une affaire.

Un article illustre la supériorité en MAO de l'Atari ST sur la concurrence (meme PC / Mac...) parfaitement : http://www.espace-cubase.org/page.php?page=atarild1


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2012)

Ah l'Amiga 500 (mon premier ordi), ses 32 couleurs (voire même 4096), son multitâche et ses «Guru Meditation».


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> http://www.espace-cubase.org/page.php?page=atarild1


Dans un autre domaine, en cliquant sur l'onglet intitulé Matos/OS j'ai eu plaisir à lire l'article de Pascal VALENTIN concernant BeOS R5 ... souvenirs ... souvenirs ...


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2012)

.......
Voir la pièce jointe 92072


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2012)

*Le métier Jacquard : une invention révolutionnaire :love:*


----------



## titep (23 Avril 2012)

Mac classic puis nien vite SE puis SE30

et miracle du Mac II CI avec carte millions de couleurs
20 à 
30 mn le filtre photoshop !!

ps j'ai toujours photoshop 1 sur disquette


----------



## Tuncurry (23 Avril 2012)

Et en moi, Thomson TO-07, CPC d'Amstrad, les premières années puis Commodore C64 avant de virer vers les Amiga (500 puis 1000) et l'Atari ST vers 1985 avec le terrible Pro24 !!
Mon premier Mac ne fut qu'en 87 ou 88, un mc plus d'occase avec 20 Mo de disque dur mais je trouvais ça bien moins pratique (et tres cher) par rapport à Atari à cette époque....


----------



## leben33250 (27 Avril 2012)

Mon premier portable personnel a été un MacBook Pro 13" 2010. Avant je ne connaissais rien des ordinateurs et je suis passé directement à Apple ...


----------



## lyrane (1 Mai 2012)

Mon tout premier avait un lecteur cassette sur le côté jeune me souviens plus puis un Mac plus je crois écrivant vert sur noir puis blanc sur noir par la suite et plusieurs Mac jusqu en 2000. Mes derniers étaient un iMac couleur fumée et un iBook blanc avant de passer sur Pc... Et me revoilà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

lyrane a dit:


> Mon tout premier avait un lecteur cassette sur le côté jeune me souviens plus



Amstrad CPC 464 ?







lyrane a dit:


> puis un Mac plus je crois écrivant vert sur noir



Non, ça, ça n'a jamais existé. Un Apple II, sans doute, mais pas un Mac






lyrane a dit:


> puis blanc sur noir



Pareil, les premiers Mac, c'était noir sur blanc, sur un écran graphique, le mode "texte" chez Apple s'est arrêté avec les Apple II et III


----------



## ClementD (22 Mai 2012)

Mon père avait un IBM PC XT à la fin des années 80s, avec 4,77 MHz + un turbo pour avoir 9,5 MHz. Déjà, pour certain jeux il fallait pas mettre le turbo parce qu'ils allaient trop ( ! ) vite...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Mai 2012)

J'ai découvert l'informatique avec un IBM THINKPAD + des cours de mon employeur. Le jour de la réception de l'ordinateur je ne savais même pas comment l'allumer :confuses:  C'était il y a 15 ans. C'était un portable très robuste, il m'a aidé à découvrir "Windows" dans la sueur 
 Puis pour mes loisirs (vidéo) j'ai acheté un iBook G3 (CAMI Liège) et j'ai découvert iMovie 03 = état de grâce à la vue de ce logiciel   et depuis lors je suis toujours fidèle à Apple


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Mai 2012)

Le top des PC quoi, les Thinkpad. Mais bon, Windows is Windows ^^ 
Je passe mon temps a jouer avec des dll et des bases de registre là dans le cadre de mon stage, c'est chiant ^^


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (25 Mai 2012)

Ca devait être un cpc64 avec lecteur de cassettes, mais je n'en suis plus certain... J'ai aussi passé pas mal de temps sur un Amiga chez une voisine vers 1991-1992... Quelle tuerie cette machine !


----------



## tatouille (25 Mai 2012)

la voisine ou l'amiga


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (25 Mai 2012)

J'avais 12 ans et ma voisine dans les 25 ans :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2012)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> J'avais 12 ans et ma voisine dans les 25 ans :rateau:



Ah quand même. C'est du joli


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (25 Mai 2012)

Tu rigole, je l'ai revu il n'y a pas longtemps et la nana n'a pas changé du tout en fait. Elle ferait une bonne cougar :modo:


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Mai 2012)

Mon tout premier ordi à moi (sans compter ceux sur lesquels j'ai bossé) fût un bi-pro 400MHz
Le dégout était qu'il n'y avait pas de programmes installés lors de l'achat donc je me suis retrouvé durant un quelques jours avec un ordi avec seulement un OS win sans rien dessus !!!!

PS: à l'epoque j'avais pas de connection internet!!!


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mai 2012)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> J'avais 12 ans et ma voisine dans les 25 ans :rateau:


tu reponds a cote de la question


----------



## esv^^ (2 Juin 2012)

Mon premier Mac?
Un tournesol. Non,d'abord un Mac sous OS 9 qui était beige et gros. En fait, il ressemblait à un PC actuel...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Mon premier Mac?



Nan ! Ton premier ordinateur !


----------



## iMacounet (2 Juin 2012)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai déja répondu à ce sujet, mais mon premier ordinateur a été un Macintosh Performa 6200.


----------



## esv^^ (2 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> De même, mais je me suis interessé à ces vieux trucs  De ce fait j'ai appris deux/trois trucs en basic sur un thomson mo5 et un to8  J'ai également tapoté sur un IIc et sur un IIe il ya pas très longtemps ...





> Je ne sais pas si j'ai déja répondu à ce sujet, mais mon premier ordinateur a été un Macintosh Performa 6200.


Et oui!


----------



## iMacounet (2 Juin 2012)

Mais ce n'etait pas mes premiers ordinateurs.


----------



## tatouille (3 Juin 2012)

http://etienne-infos.e-monsite.com/medias/files/maths.pdf :rateau:


----------



## esv^^ (3 Juin 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> http://etienne-infos.e-monsite.com/medias/files/maths.pdf :rateau:



Désolé, je rends service à mes amis qui ont loupés ou pas pigés les cours! Il faut juste pas faire attrntion à l'orthographe!


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Juin 2012)




----------



## macabee (3 Juin 2012)

c'était ma cousine de 15 ans , une sacrée bonasse , en 69 ( l'année , d'abord ) ; je l'ai revue récemment , une tonne de graisse , et le qi en rapport ... Sinon c'était Atari 520 ST .


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2012)

macabee a dit:


> en 69 ( l'année , d'abord ) &#8230; c'était Atari 520 ST .



Ben dis donc, sacrée avant première, sachant que cette machine date de 1985 (et que le premier micro-processeur, le 4004 d'intel, date lui de 1971)  




En 1969, le petit ordinateur le plus abordable devait être l'IBM 30, un "mini-ordinateur", de la taille d'un buffet de salle à manger (alors que la plupart des modèles de l'époque avaient la taille de plusieurs armoires normandes &#8230; Et une puissance de calcul à peine supérieure à celle des dites armoires :rateau :mouais:


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben dis donc, sacrée avant première, sachant que cette machine date de 1985 (et que le premier micro-processeur, le 4004 d'intel, date lui de 1971)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe circuit intégré DIL 16 broches à boîtier céramique ! 
Ça ne nous rajeunit pas !


----------



## Suzumebachi (26 Juin 2012)

J'ai fais mes premiers pas sur un pc en 1999 mais mon père l'a rapidement remplacé par un powermac G4 avec l'écran cathodique apple qu'il a ensuite remplacé par un studio display 17" à leurs sorties


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

naas a dit:


> Avant le goupil j'avais bossé sur une station blanche équipée de pascal, turbo pascal  respect quand même



Ca dépend quel Goupil. Perso c'était le Goupil 1 en 79, et le goupil 2 vers 82. Mais le Goupil 3 a été le plus répandu avant de passer au compatible PC avec la version 4 (que j'ai eu en 4 normal et en G40, la version télématique avec 10 lignes télécom).


----------



## Fadasse (30 Juin 2012)

Mes petits doigts d'ado pas encore boutonneux ont appuyé sur les touches d'un Commodore 64 ... qui avait le même processeur qu'un certain Apple II ... J'en bavais aux Galeries Lafayette du Polygone où il trônait fièrement ... Que de souvenirs ...
Un peu avant d'avoir Mon Ordi (le C64 donc), je pianotais de temps en temps sur le Sinclair de mon oncle.


----------



## loumi43 (1 Juillet 2012)

duracel a dit:


> Le premier ordi: un amstrad PC 1512
> 
> Le premier Mac: un LC


Mac c'est pas un ordi ???
C'est peut-être un grille-pain ou une voiture...J'ai du mal regarder...


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2012)

loumi43 a dit:


> Mac c'est pas un ordi ???
> C'est peut-être un grille-pain ou une voiture...J'ai du mal regarder...


Troll ?


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2012)

loumi43 a dit:


> Mac c'est pas un ordi ???
> C'est peut-être un grille-pain ou une voiture...J'ai du mal regarder...


Il suffit de suivre les liens indiqués pour voir lequel précède l'autre.
Ça évite de dire des bêtises.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

loumi43 a dit:


> Mac c'est pas un ordi ???
> C'est peut-être un grille-pain ou une voiture...J'ai du mal regarder...



Si, le Mac c'est un ordi, mais ça n'est pas nécessairement le premier ordi de chacun d'entre nous, le premier ordi de notre ami était un Amstrad, et par la suite, son premier Mac était un LC, mais son premier Mac n'était pas son premier ordi, il en a eu au moins un autre avant !


----------

